# Sticky  What book are you reading?



## hotgirlinfl

What book are you reading now?


----------



## Roland Khan

Right now none, posting instead. just finished 'Prometheus Rising' for the second time by Robert Anton Wilson and before that read 'The Illuminatus Trilogy' by same guy.


----------



## LadyJava

Right now I'm reading _Smoke and Mirrors _by Neil Gaiman and _Paradise Lost _by John Milton. I've been wanting to read _Paradise Lost_ for a long time, but now I'm finding the style is a bit tedious

My husband just brought me _Till We Have Faces _by C.S. Lewis, and I will probably start that tonight.


----------



## SummoningDark

I'm currently reading "Nation" by Terry Pratchett and a collection of H.P. Lovecraft tales.


----------



## Raynekatt

Currently reading _Sunshine_ by Robin McKinley as I thought I would try a different genre then what I usually pick up. Not sure what I'll read next as I've run out of new books. Might re-read my Kushiel books by Jacquieline Carrey.


----------



## Ventricity

i'm always reading several books at the same time. sometimes it can take quite a while to finish one.
now i read: 
1. "the great railway bazaar" by paul theroux. very good, probably the best travel book ever.
2 "the historian" by elisabeth kostova. too many details, too childish, great atmosphere, would be great if it was darker.
3. "a time to every purpose under heaven" by karl ove knausgaard. a brilliant book by a brilliant norwegian author.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*How to Snag a Chick in Seven Days....just kidding...or am I. *

*Currently reading Hellblazer: War Lord by John Shirley*


----------



## shacklesofreality

Right now i'm reading Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson, a woderful cyberpunk novel, and Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S Thompson. Of course i'm also reading a substantial amount of poetry (John Donne is great by the way).


----------



## Sily

Choosing A Jewish Life: A Handbook for People Converting To Judaism & for Their Family and Friends by Anita Diamant.


----------



## Deadhorace

I'm reading The Illuminatus Trilogy by RAW ,the tales of H.P. Lovercraft collection of short story's , neverwhere by Neil Gaiman , and preacher(comic) by garth ennis & steve dillon


----------



## Roland Khan

Deadhorace said:


> I'm reading The Illuminatus Trilogy by RAW ,the tales of H.P. Lovercraft collection of short story's , neverwhere by Neil Gaiman , and preacher(comic) by garth ennis & steve dillon


Right on! RAW is an infinetly interesting read.


----------



## Questionable

_Fight Club_ by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## ArenaHomme

What Happy People Know by D.Baker and C.Stauth.

What do they know? And how can I exploit it? :dry:


----------



## Deadhorace

I'm started ShatnerQuake by Jeff Burk today and I'm almost done with it


----------



## Bastable

I'm reading Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh. pretty much awesome so far


----------



## Ungweliante

*Small Places, Large Issues: An Introduction to Social and Cultural Anthropology*


----------



## TreeBob

Currently reading _Dragons of the Highlord Skies _(Lost Chronicles Vol II) by the masters Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman. After I am done that I have waiting _The Eye if the Heron _by Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## mcgooglian

I'm gonna start reading Ulysses by James Joyce soon


----------



## Roland Khan

Bastable said:


> I'm reading Trainspotting by Irvine Welsh. pretty much awesome so far


Saw the movie, that shit was fucked up, lol. (If the movie is based off the book that is, the book could be about watching trains for all i know )


----------



## Roland Khan

Just picked up 'The Dark Tower: The Gunslinger' again. Interesting reading again now that i know about different types. Plus Roland is a fellow ISTP


----------



## Nightriser

_Book of Five Rings_ by Miyamoto Masushi
_Chaos and Chance_ by David Ruelle
_Quantum Gods_ by Victor Stenger
_What's the Use of Truth_ by Pascal Engel and Richard Rorty


----------



## 1057

the last book i read was 'let the right one in' by John Ajvide Lindqvist.. it probably will appeal more to Fs but i found it enjoyable, anyway.
right now i'm reading 'chariot of the gods' by erich von daniken .. good book so far, this one will probably appeal more to NTs.


----------



## Harley

_*Catherine The Great*_ by Henri Troyat and Joan Pinkham
Re-reading _*We The Living*_
And I have to read 11 chapters of _*The Moonstone* _by tommorow which I haven't started b/c I've been busy reading the other two *facepalm*


----------



## Sily

A Three Dog Life by Abigail Thomas


----------



## skycloud86

Changing Planes, by Ursula le Guin.


----------



## Perseus

"Love and Dr Devon" by Alan Titchmarsh. Light reading, well written, chosen for style. It does have the word "iontrospective" in the text. Not a word you hear down the pub.


----------



## Deagalman

The Meaning of it all, Thoughts of a Citizen Scientist , by Richard Feyman


----------



## Deagalman

Harley said:


> _*Catherine The Great*_ by Henri Troyat and Joan Pinkham
> Re-reading _*We The Living*_
> And I have to read 11 chapters of _*The Moonstone* _by tommorow which I haven't started b/c I've been busy reading the other two *facepalm*


I thanked you for your personality. I think being a 9w8 INTP would be great.


----------



## babblingbrook

_Shadow of the Wind_ by Carlos Ruiz Zafon

Awesome and mysterious story, interesting characters. I'm pretty sure I' ll miss reading it when I get to the end. Only 20 pages left. :sad:


----------



## Vegard Pompey

Gardens of the Moon, by Steven Erikson. I read it before but I didn't finish it, because it caught me unaware back then. There is so much going on all the time that it's simply ridiculous, but this is how fantasy should be, not tedious 600-page treks during which nothing important really happens.


----------



## Totally T Rex

'_Monstrous Regiment_' by Terry Pratchett 
'_Call of Cthulhu_' by H.P. Lovecraft

I always love Terry Pratchett's works, and I've yet to be let down by his stuff.
Cthulhu on the other hand... It's enjoyable but to an extent. Good thing their all short stories. I dig some dark stuff at time but just here and there.


----------



## Deadhorace

I just read my first discworld book last month and really enjoyed it.

did you read "Call of Cthulhu" the short story or is a copulation of a lot of Lovecraft stories?


----------



## Deadhorace

I'm two chapters away from being done with Solar Lottery by P.k. Dick.


----------



## Totally T Rex

Deadhorace said:


> I just read my first discworld book last month and really enjoyed it.
> 
> did you read "Call of Cthulhu" the short story or is a copulation of a lot of Lovecraft stories?



It's a compilation of Lovecrafts works. 

And as for discworld books, you should check out 'Thud' or 'Night Watch' sometime. So far I think these are my favorite. I would recommend 'Going Postal' and 'Making Money' as but so far I think my favorites are the ones that involve Sam Vimes and The City Watch.


----------



## Deadhorace

the one I read was 'color of magic' and I was going to try to read them in the order in which they were published seeing as that is the closest thing to a time line/reading order as you can get. 
so it'll be awhile before I get to 'Thud' and the others.


----------



## char1es




----------



## Selene




----------



## knght990

Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch by Philip Dick


----------



## Deadhorace

just started slaughtermatic by Steve Aylett


----------



## Nightriser

Deadhorace said:


> did you read "Call of Cthulhu" the short story or is a *copulation* of a lot of Lovecraft stories?


I lol'd. I'd hate to see the offspring of that copulation--and Lovecraft calls R'lyeh maddening! Non-Euclidean horror porn!


----------



## Deagalman

Eylrid said:


> The Bourne Identity by Robert Ludlum. It's really good.


Have you seen the movie? I loved the ending but I won't give it away. I just loved how strategic his in the moment final action scene mindset was. That kind of thinking was spot on.


----------



## Reality Soldier

_The Restaurant at the End of the Universe_ by Douglas Adams. A year or so ago, I bought a book that was a compilation of all 5 books and _Young Zaphod Plays It Safe_, but for some reason, I stopped reading after I finished the first book. I decided I might as well finish reading them all since I loved the first one.


----------



## Eylrid

Deagalman said:


> Have you seen the movie? I loved the ending but I won't give it away. I just loved how strategic his in the moment final action scene mindset was. That kind of thinking was spot on.


I've seen the movie. I haven't seen the second and third ones though. I really like the movie and I really like the book. But, 90% of the plot from the book is absent in the movie. (At least the first movie. I don't know if it comes into play in the second or third.)



Reality Soldier said:


> _The Restaurant at the End of the Universe_ by Douglas Adams. A year or so ago, I bought a book that was a compilation of all 5 books and _Young Zaphod Plays It Safe_, but for some reason, I stopped reading after I finished the first book. I decided I might as well finish reading them all since I loved the first one.


I love those books!


----------



## BehindSmile

Behind the Bell--Dustin Diamond.

he's such a bitter person.


----------



## inVeRted SpecTrum

For Whom the Bell Tolls- Hemingway. I have a feeling someone/ everyone will die.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

DOT NET code and SQL queries. Actually I am writting it not so much reading it.


----------



## Raynekatt

Almost done reading The Moses Stone by James Becker, but wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Lucretius

Mere Christianity by C.S. Lewis, about halfway through.


----------



## Medora

Simon Winchester, _Krakatoa: The Day The World Exploded: August 27, 1883_. Before _Krakatoa_, I read Winchester's _The Professor and the Madman: A Tale of Murder, Insanity, and the Making of The Oxford English Dictionary_. If reviews excerpted in the second book give any indication about what to expect from the first, the reader will feel like he is reading a captivating novel, even though it is nonfiction, and the writing will be exceptional and accessible. From the few pages I've thus far read, that is the case. What interested me about this book is a documentary I watched that detailed the epic consequences that the explosion of the Krakatoa volcano had on the world, both natural (e.g., "The effects of the wave were felt as far away as France" and "Bodies were washed up in Zanzibar") and political (e.g., "the eruption helped to trigger in Java a wave of murderous anti-Western militancy among fundamentalist Muslims").


----------



## HollyGolightly

A Quiet Vendetta by R.J. Ellory. 
He's my favourite author. You all should check him out he's amazing. He writes crime fiction novels. That genre isn't usually to my taste but the way he writes is amazing. It's more about the characters and how they feel and their personal stories rather than "whodunnit?".


----------



## Roland

im shuffling through a shitload of books at the moment 

for school: 
give me liberty! an american history
some western civ book on europe
a list of readings about christian theology
technologies of the self: michele foucault

for my own indulgence:
the black swan - by taleb (amazing so far)
dark tower 4: wolves of cala - stephen king (i feel as though ill never finish this)

and i just finished reading siddhartha which is one of most fulfilling/inspiring stories ever


----------



## Harley

Roland said:


> im shuffling through a shitload of books at the moment
> 
> for school:
> give me liberty! an american history
> some western civ book on europe
> a list of readings about christian theology
> technologies of the self: michele foucault
> 
> for my own indulgence:
> the black swan - by taleb (amazing so far)
> dark tower 4: wolves of cala - stephen king (i feel as though ill never finish this)
> 
> and i just finished reading siddhartha which is one of most fulfilling/inspiring stories ever


Holy crap that's a lot of reading.
I have to read one book for school but I don't like it so I'm reading another one assigned for the course (that's supposed to be read later on in the year:crazy

I also have another 2 for my spare reading, but I'm having trouble trying to balance the 3. Not to mention all the other readings for my other courses.

So currently I am reading nothing. 
My brain needs the break.


----------



## Scruffy

_The Kite Runner_

Bout' halfway through it, it's great so far.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Roland said:


> im shuffling through a shitload of books at the moment
> 
> for school:
> give me liberty! an american history
> some western civ book on europe
> a list of readings about christian theology
> technologies of the self: michele foucault
> 
> for my own indulgence:
> the black swan - by taleb (amazing so far)
> dark tower 4: wolves of cala - stephen king (i feel as though ill never finish this)
> 
> and i just finished reading siddhartha which is one of most fulfilling/inspiring stories ever


What's the dark tower series like? I've been wanting to read it.


----------



## Roland

Closet Extrovert said:


> What's the dark tower series like? I've been wanting to read it.


so far the series has been pretty good. the books aren't exactly my cup of tea but i do enjoy reading them. some of my friends say its our "modern myth". theres lots of symbolism that goes beyond and touches a lot of spiritual aspects of life. great stuff. though i must warn you, the very first book, the gunslinger isn't the most prosperous of the series, so dont let that buffer you (its still pretty good).


----------



## ginz

the timetraveller's wife. it isnt exactly well written imo, but its pretty good to read. makes me cry


----------



## knght990

Wizard and Glass beat me up. Have you seen the graphic novels that accompany the Dark Tower books?


----------



## Arion

_Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ by J.K. Rowling


----------



## Ben

I'm reading a book on Jungian psychology. But I haven't seen it around lately, which worries me, 'cause it's a library book...


----------



## Closet Extrovert

A book by Christine Feehan called: Oceans of fire.


----------



## Sigint

I'm reading "A Game of Thrones" by George R. R. Martin". I was worried at first that it would take place in a world full of elves and pixies and written about a epic war of good versus evil but it's actually turned out to be a very deep and intriguing book.


----------



## Tkae

Right now I'm juggling:

Giovanni's Room by Henry James
William Carlos Williams (Selected Poems) edited by Charles Tomlinson

Then I'm supposed to be reading:

Nickel and Dimed by Barbara Ehrenreich
Amazing Grace by Jonathon Kozol

Then there's a bunch of other books and huge, 13 page Microsoft word documents of nothing but poems that I'm going back over and glancing at for papers and midterms and stuff.

Because being an English major is FUN! :wink:


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

I am reading the _Van Alen Legacy_ by Melissa De La Cruz. It's the fourth book in the _Blue Bloods_ series.
Then I am going to read _Along for the Ride_ by Sarah Dessen.


----------



## firedell

Stone of Tears - Terry Goodkind.


----------



## MrFixit

Eric Clapton - The Autobiography


----------



## Lady K

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Then I am going to read _Along for the Ride_ by Sarah Dessen.



I love Sarah Dessen.

I just finished _Dead to the World_ by Charlaine Harris. Not quite sure where I'm going next. I'm either going to buy the next book, or possibly start reading _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown.


----------



## Nomenclature

Scot Westerfeld - So Yesterday

Malcolm Gladwell - The Tipping Point

Howard Zinn - A People's History of the United States 

LOL. My friends who are [or were] in APUSH were all like, "Are you insane?! How could you _willingly_ read that?"


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm reading 'Strangers' by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I cannot believe there is still a thread around by hotgirlinfl.


----------



## Moon Pix

_The Glass Bead Game _by Herman Hesse.


----------



## Morpheus83

_Rashomon and Seventeen Other Stories_ by Ryunosuke Akutagawa.


----------



## Danse Macabre

_Thucydides and the History of His Age_ by G. B. Grundy

*foams at mouth*


----------



## Sily

The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion


----------



## glitterincateyez

Sigint said:


> I'm reading "A Game of Thrones" by George R. R. Martin". I was worried at first that it would take place in a world full of elves and pixies and written about a epic war of good versus evil but it's actually turned out to be a very deep and intriguing book.


 
OMG... I've read his books, and I really wish he would finally finish A Dance With Dragon's sometime this decade. Book one was by far the best, but I'm somewhat dissapointed with A Feast For Crows. What I'm really worried about is, I dont want what happened to Robert Jordan to happen to Martin... I don't know what I'd do with an incomplete story from TWO authors I've really enjoyed. FAIL

ANYWHO... Right now I'm reading Rhapsody, by Elizabeth Haydon... So far, so good... and shortly there after... I'm reading A Gathering Storm, one of the last three books in the Robert Jordan series, Wheel of Time. I really hope the writer they picked to complete this epic series did a good job. Here's to you Brandon Sanderson! :shocked:


----------



## Ben

Just started _Mapping Human History _by Steve Olson.


----------



## Harley

I'm supposed to start Utopia by Thomas Moore, and to be honest I find it a bit daunting. Read the first few pages, and found it OK but I hope I won't be suspect to boredom while reading it.
Did anyone else read this book, and actually like it?


----------



## Arioche

_Existential America_ by George Cotkin. I think I just up'd my boring point.


----------



## So Long So Long

1984 by George Orwell and Thirsty by M.T. Anderson.


----------



## Scruffy

I'm catching up on reading so I'm going for some classics:

Right now I'm reading _The Great Gatsby_, and next is _Dante's Inferno_.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Moon Pix

Arioche said:


> _Existential America_ by George Cotkin. I think I just up'd my boring point.


On the contrary, to me that sounds like a fascinating book. America actually sounds like the perfect country for existentialism to flourish. America deeply believes in individualism and the democracy of capitalism. Outside a few left wing intellectuals and Rage Against the Machine fans communism has never even been accepted there, let alone actually implemented. I can certainly see how existentialism would have to fight for its place in the Bible belt though.


----------



## Soma

babblingbrook said:


> Moon Pix said:
> 
> 
> 
> _South of the Border, West of the Sun_ by Haruki Murakami.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading _Kafka on the shore_ :happy:
Click to expand...

What a coincidence! I ruv Murakami.

I'm reading his novel Sputnik Sweetheart right now. I cant put it down... goes back to reading.


----------



## Stoic

The Lone Drow by R.A. Salvatore


----------



## Vanitas

_How to Stop Worrying and Start Living _by Dale Carnegie,
halfway through an Audiobook about prehistoric people/ culture of Europe, 

... and struggling to finish 2nd book of _Malazan : Book of The Fallen_.
Might give up and find something (shorter and) Noir or SF instead. : |


----------



## Scruffy

Having my internet and cable shut off has given me some good reading time, I just read:

The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami
Sabbath's Theater by Philip Roth
The Quiet American by Graham Green


Gonna start: Requiem for a Dream, Catch-22, The Fabric Of the Universe, or Civil War in a bad decline next.


----------



## Korvyna

Currently reading Why We Suck by Denis Leary.


----------



## Alchemical Romance

William Godwin - Political Justice


----------



## remer

Reading two books at the moment: 
- Tricks of the Mind by Derren Brown
- The Singularity is Near by Ray Kurzweil

Recently finished: The Queen of Stone by Keith Baker
I dropped, couldn't get through it: Neuromancer by William Gibson
Next in line: Starcraft Archive


----------



## DevilDoll

Nightlight a parody - The Harvard Lampoon
Philosophy: Who Needs It - Ayn Rand

Next on my list:
Love is a Mix Tape: Life and Loss, One Song at a Time - Rob Sheffield
Utopia - Sir Thomas More
The Virtue of Selfishness - Ayn Rand
The Genealogy of Morals - Friedrich Nietzsche 
Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk​


----------



## Vanitas

Read about 1/3 of _Till We Have Faces_, heard great reviews about it, but I probably would have liked the book much better if it was a retelling without any supernatural aspects at all. That it was actually madness.


----------



## Stillwater

Cormac McCarthy "All the Pretty Horses"


love his stuff


----------



## Darity

Right now at: 
The Winner Stands Alone by Paulo Coelho

Next in line: 
Berlin Alexanderplatz by Alfred Döblin


----------



## rem

Right now at: 
Till We Have Faces by C. S. Lewis

Next in line: 
The Two Towers by J. R. Tolkien


----------



## Ben

Psychology for Dummies by Adam Cash


----------



## Harley

I'm finishing up _Sophie's World_, and I've already started _Sex With The Queen_. Kinky stuff.


----------



## Vanitas

_Survival of The Prettiest_ by Nancy Etcoff


----------



## Lady K

Reading some smut now - _Mistral's Kiss_ by Laurell K Hamilton


----------



## Closet Extrovert

For the first time I'm reading Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince. Read most of the other books and watched the movies. I haven't even seen the latest movie yet...gotta check it out sometime...


----------



## Rao

Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson


----------



## RiSwe

After the Ice : A Global Human History 20 000-5 000 BC by Steven Mithen.

A good read for anyone interested in prehistory.

R:happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Finally started a new book!!!! ^_^ free time over xmas/NY gave me a chance to catch up. 
Now: Aldous Huxley - the doors of perception/heaven and hell


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm busy reading 'Enhance your psychic powers' by Soraya.


----------



## Decay153




----------



## Vanitas

_He's Just Not That into You_ by Greg Behrendt and Liz Tuccillo.


----------



## Susanna

*Spontaneous Healing*

By Andrew Weil. Fascinating but slow. Also started the Course In Miraces Workbook again for the forth time. One reading perday. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sily

I started these 2 the week of New Years:



The Cosmic Serpent - DNA & the Origins of Knowledge
Supernatural - Meetings w/the Ancient Teachers of Mankind - Graham Handcock


----------



## Danse Macabre

I'm reading Audio Culture: Readings in Modern Music by Christopher Cox and Daniel Warner. My gosh, it's... :mellow:


----------



## mightyunderwear

I'm presently rereading _The Sirens of Titan _by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm reading Polo by Jilly Cooper.


----------



## murderegina

Reading "The Perks of Being a Wallflower" for the 4th time. Oh jeeeez.


----------



## Abuwabu

I never read fiction. But I have just finished White Tiger the 2008 Booker Prize Winner by Aravind Adiga (excellent) and just started Her Fearful Symmetry by Audrey Niffenegger (so far a beautifully spun tale). Think I will be reading more.


----------



## So Long So Long

68 Knots. 
Dawn. 
WTF. 
Beautiful.


----------



## DevilDoll

The God Delusion - Richard Dawkins
The End of America - Naomi Wolf
Fight Club - Chuck Palanhiuk
TwiLite - Stephen Jenner

I obviously have a problem with reading more than one book at a time.


----------



## QueenieIntp

Five Dialogues of Plato. Recommended by my very intelligent INFJ friend. Socrates was definitely an INTP...


----------



## Toska

The Undiscovered Self - C.G. Jung

(Almost ending, it's too short!! :crying


----------



## Toska

Omg sorry, double post... :<


----------



## cosmic zebra

Nineteen Eighty-Four - George Orwell. :happy:


----------



## babblingbrook

cosmic zebra said:


> Nineteen Eighty-Four - George Orwell. :happy:


Just finished reading it

At the moment The Angel's Game by Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## Lady K

Working on a couple right now, but most notable is _Scar Night_ by Alan Campbell. Amazing book, love the imagery and the world that he's created.


----------



## Rustang

A Peoples History of the United States


----------



## Rugwyn

In typical ENTP fashion--
The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
A Son Called Gabriel by Damien McNicholls
Hamlet by Shakespeare (so what if it's a play!)
Ophelia by Lisa Klein
Call Me by Your Name by Andre Aciman

All at the same time. I am just that awesome.
Admittedly, though, the first three are rereads and the first and third are both for my Literature and Composition class. (They're both two of my favorites)


----------



## Ben

Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Roaarr

Neverwhere By Neil Gaiman. Its really good. :]


----------



## Karen

I tend to read one fiction and two non-fictions at the same time. Right now I have 12 library books waiting to be read. :shocked:

I just finished How We Decide, by Jonah Lehrer, 2009. It discusses how we pretty much can't make decisions without using the emotional part of our brain, when it's best to use emotions and when it's best to use logic to make decisions, and why the logical part of the brain isn't always trustworthy. An interesting book, with plenty of new info for me.

I'm now reading Born To Run, by Christopher McDougall, 2009. The only reason I continued reading this sometimes tedious book is that it has good info scattered in amongst the boring travelogue. Though the author doesn't get much into describing the lifestyle of the Mexican Tamahumara natives, he does discuss how their method of running barefoot can help with running injuries. After Nike did a study of running shoes, they started pushing a line of shoes for barefoot runners after it was discovered the more bells and whistles and cushioning a running shoe has, the more the injuries, at least according to the book. Plus, the natives eat, if I can remember, corn, squash, wild greens, beans, the occasional mouse, some kind of corn alcohol, and not much else, and they can run into their elder years.

Both these books were worth reading for the info, imo. :happy:


----------



## Rao

hacking by jon erickson :laughing:roud:


----------



## Karen

I finished Born To Run last night and the second half was much better than the first. The author talks about the ultramarathon community and says recent studies show that humans evolved as distance runners. An informative book, if you can get past the first half.


----------



## skycloud86

A Leap Year Of Great Stories (it's a book which has stories about events that occured on each day, including February 29th).


----------



## MaddieRaine

The Crowded Universe-Alan Boss

:happy:


----------



## Scruffy

Finished After Dark, by Haruki Murakami.


I'm on Brighton Rock now.


----------



## Singularity

Desert Solitaire by Edward Abbey. 

Beautifully written and inspiring. Similar to Thoreau it is about our deepest thoughts that come to us in solitude and the ability of nature to awaken the inner child in us all.


----------



## statickitten

Fahrenheit 451 By Ray Bradbury ^^;
school thing, but I wanted to read it


----------



## Gabbi

I'm reading Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë... in the original language.
It's the first time I try to read a classic in English (I speak French) and gosh, it's not as easy as I thought it would be.


----------



## toxigenegoober

I'm so weird with books. I read a ton at the same time, picking whichever one I feel like reading at any given moment. I finish them randomly over time. Right now I'm pretty interested in The Templar Legacy by Steve Berry. I liked the Amber Room a lot, and The Romanov Prophecy was pretty good so I thought I would try his Cotton Malone series. He's not as exciting as Dan Brown, but he's still worth reading.


----------



## mutton

My current read is The Dragon Book. It's a collection of dragon based short stories.


----------



## firedell

The Colour of Magic - Terry Pratchett


----------



## shathveekan

The Relic by Lincoln Child and Douglas Preston, All their books I have read by these guys are awesome


----------



## napoleon227

Blink! by Malcolm Gladwell. All about first impressions and intuition - fascinating stuff!


----------



## Misanthropy

Notes From Underground by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## android654

The Motorcycle Diaries


----------



## Bean

A guilty pleasure book: Dead as a Doornail, by Charlaine Harris. I love trashy books


----------



## Excelsio

Currently reading...

Skinny Legs and All - Tom Robbins
Inferno - Dante
How We Believe - Michael Shermer
W.P. Kinsella Omnibus - W.P. Kinsella
D&D 4th ed Players Handbook - WotC
Brief History of Infinity - Brian Clegg
Silmarillion - Tolkien

there are a couple others... I have books laying around everywhere that I just randomly pick up and read...


----------



## Misanthropy

_Billions & Billions_, by Carl Sagan.


----------



## windex

The Mountain of Madness by Lovecraft Woo Lovecraft is incredibly intelligent. He really seems to know what he's talking about. This is quite detailed and technical literature

The Time Machine by H.G. Wells for some reason, getting kind of bored with this

Heart of Darkness by Joseph Conrad not into it enough to know what to think but he seems like a nut

The War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells but I never finished 

I need to start reading more modern writers. This classic literature is good and all but I don't think it's helping me with any understanding of current times, current use of English language.


----------



## Nearsification

Ranger apprentice series.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

sheepsclothing said:


> Closet,
> 
> Did you finish _Wild Horses? _Have you had a chance to read _The Edge _or _Decider _yet?
> 
> Those are pretty good, but it is easy to get hooked on Francis!


I finished 'Wild Horses'. I thought that it was a really good book. I haven't read 'The Edge' or 'Decider' yet.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

orson scott: xenocide


----------



## mutton

The Anubis Gates by Tim Powers


----------



## Procrastination

I'm reading Terry pratchets "Island"
"The Devil Wears Prada" (I know, I know)
Bernard Cornwells "Sharpe Series" 
and some Conn iggulden.


----------



## murderegina

*John Dies at the End* by David Wong


----------



## Geodude

murderegina said:


> *John Dies at the End* by David Wong


I really want to readthat


----------



## Myshe

Anthony Burgess, A Mouthful of Air: Language, Languages... Especially English.

Now that I'm finally done with school, I'm enjoying getting choose my reading for myself again.


----------



## murderegina

Geodude said:


> I really want to readthat


I thought it was so hard to find at the libraries...order it on Amazon..so far I love it! Also, I'm listening to that Nick Drake song..I love it..possibly even more than the book? :crazy:


----------



## Karen

I jst finished reading Good Calories, Bad Calories, by Gary Taubes, 450+ pages of reporting on nutrition studies. It's very tedious overall, but I'd consider it an important book to read for anyone interested in the nutrition field.


----------



## Moon Pix

_The Picture of Dorian Gray_ (1890) by Oscar Wilde. I saw the movie last year with Colin Firth and really enjoyed it. I was in a book shop today and they had a beautiful edition of it (Penguin Popular Classics - green cover!) for just £2.50 so I decided to get it. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

ender children of the mind, quite a sad book, I never made it this far in the ender series before


----------



## sk3tched

The entire Sherlock Holmes series.


----------



## MNiS

Currently finishing up Winning by Jack and Suzy Welch and need to finish Good to Great. I may need to make a trip to the bookstore for some new books soon.


----------



## chickydoda

Canon EOS 450D for Dummies, Afganistan: Where God only comes to Weep by Siba Shakib and Making History by Stephen Fry.

This Pakistani woman I know didn't want me to read the second one because she thinks its based on sterotypes and would be very fabricated. One of my friends read it and found it really interesting though so I want to give it a try.


----------



## wolfberry

The Prime of Life by SdB
The Beauty Myth by Naomi Wolf
I'm feeling polemic! 
and I reread Back Home, last night, because I was feeling diggory.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

ender, the war of gifts


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm busy reading Minette Walters 'Acid Row'. It's a really good book so far...


----------



## Deja Vu

The Awakening (For School)


----------



## candidkamino

Hey Nostradamus by Douglas Coupland


----------



## cardinalfire

The Neverending Story by Michael Ende... You know this is a crackin' read! :tongue: There is this dragon in it right... and well... he's just swell... I won't bore you with the details, you'll just be amazed by how great he is...


----------



## fantasista

About 3/4 of the way through Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens... I decided I should start reading some of the 'classics' and I'm loving the book so far.:crazy:


----------



## Sily

My family *me included*, seems to have a fascination w/the Biltmore mansion. Tonight, I was given The Glitter and the Gold by Consuelo Vanderbilt Balsan. So I start that tomorrow.


----------



## Morpheus83

Audition by Ryu Murakami


----------



## Danse Macabre

"Ideas That Matter" by A C Grayling


----------



## MissMaja

the bridge across forever- bach


----------



## TexanViking

For class I'm reading _Paradise Lost_.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

TexanViking said:


> I'm reading the Bible for my Understanding the Bible class.


 
HHAHAH!

i was reading the bible today too :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86

Re-reading _Kafka On The Shore_, by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I was starting to read 'Seabiscuit' by Laura Hillenbrand, but then my sister stole it back from me... (it's her book...)


----------



## Kevinaswell

You guys should all read House of Leaves.


.....pretty please?

EDIT: DON'T LOOK ANYTHING UP JUST FIND IT AND READ IT OR YOU'LL RUIN YOUR OWN LIFE!!!


----------



## selchiechildofcassandra

Kabul Beauty School: An American Woman Goes Behind the Veil, by Deborah Rodriguez. And it's good!


----------



## Preeb

Fool's Fate, by Robin Hobb... I can warmly recommend all her books, they might be the very pinnacle of last decenniums fiction writing!


----------



## peterk

"Jung's Typology In Perspective" by Angelo Spoto (1989). Gives a deep jungian point of view of typology and critiques the MBTI.


----------



## Fanille

Right now I'm reading _The Black Book of Training Secrets_ by Christian Thibaudeau.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*I'm reading a book called "the alchemist"

It's okay so far, I'm not very interested, but I'm trying to read it because it was a gift.*


----------



## Penemue

Trudi Canavan series and the Night Angel trilogy by Brent Weeks.


----------



## marie

breakfast of champions by kurt vonnegut


----------



## beth x

Real Frank Zappa Book


----------



## Miraji

just dont laugh..but i am specializing on this issue and i am into it very much lately 

Trade Unionism Since 1945: Towards a Global History : Western Europe, Eastern Europe, Africa and the Middle East (Trade Unions Past, Present and Future


----------



## Miraji

Kevinaswell said:


> You guys should all read House of Leaves.
> 
> 
> .....pretty please?
> 
> EDIT: DON'T LOOK ANYTHING UP JUST FIND IT AND READ IT OR YOU'LL RUIN YOUR OWN LIFE!!!


i am considering your suggestion and ordering it right now from amazon :wink: since i believe
that my life is important and i am here for a great reason LOL


----------



## Preeb

I am reading... absolutely nothing atm. I find myself, for the first time in ten years, I am not kidding, to have gone over a month without reading anything more complicated than comic-books. I have half a dozen books within arms reach that I haven't read before, but I simply cannot find the urge to plunge into these works of art, which I know them to be (having read other books of same authors...) 
Help me!!! I can feel my mind halting to a stop, trapped in the grey haze that is my life! Why! Why, after ten years of reading at least 2 books a month, often wastly more, why is it that I cannot find it in me to read these books?! And how can I change this?!


----------



## Lady K

Ahhh, House of Leaves. *pats book lovingly* 

I'm currently reading Storm Front by Jim Butcher - it's book one of the Dresden Files.


----------



## Arion

Red Dragon...
Still 3 more chapters 'till they introduce Hannibal Lecter...
Blast. :dry:


----------



## Lady K

I remember reading Red Dragon. Pretty good book. You know Lecter isn't in it all that much, right?

I just finished off Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief. Mock me all you want, but I saw the movie this week and figured I'd better read the book to see what I'd missed in the storyline that wasn't in the movie. A lot, it turns out. Haha. I've got tons of books on the backburner. I'm thinking about picking up Graceling next.


----------



## MissMaja

where rainbows end- cecelia ahern


----------



## jadedtortoise

I'm currently reading Look At The Birdie it is a collection of previously unpublished short stories by Kurt Vonnegut.  It's a pretty light read but I'm trying to savour it. I recommend it to anyone who loves Vonnegut!


----------



## saynomore

Favorited this topic. Reading _Broken Music_ by Sting.


----------



## skycloud86

Empires Of The Word, by Nicholas Ostler. It's about the history of languages.


----------



## roxtehproxy

'Clive Cussler' - 'Night Probe'


----------



## Coccinellidae

"_The Winner Stands Alone_" By Paulo Coelho :wink:


----------



## Lady K

I just started _Snuff_ by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## zwanglos

Just finished reading _Kafka on the Shore_. It was ... weird. The writing was good, and the book enjoyable enough, I suppose, but after putting it down I can't definitively tag it as 'good' or 'bad'.


----------



## Sily

Diary of a Monarch. (About monarch programming for humans)


----------



## Midnight Runner

I am currently working my way through Shadow Isle by Katherine Kerr. Good book and very good series, though it is quite long. The most recent (and final) book in the series brought it to 20 or 21 books I believe.


----------



## napoleon227

Just started _Collapse_ by Jarrad Diamond. I read his _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ a few years ago.

I just might get through it if I can stay away from PC long enough to read it, LOL.


----------



## Allegorist

Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte.


----------



## Polly Glot

_Dawn_ by Octavia Butler, for my literature class. I think its ugliness is what makes it beautiful.


----------



## Lady K

napoleon227 said:


> Just started _Collapse_ by Jarrad Diamond. I read his _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ a few years ago.
> 
> I just might get through it if I can stay away from PC long enough to read it, LOL.


 

I saw the documentary that he made for Guns, Germs, and Steel. It's really good. If you liked the book, you'd probably enjoy watching the documentary.


----------



## Calvaire

Are you there Vodka? It's me,Chelsea.

I've loved chelsea handler since girls behaving badly,she is seriously one of the most hilarious women


----------



## napoleon227

Lady K said:


> I saw the documentary that he made for Guns, Germs, and Steel. It's really good. If you liked the book, you'd probably enjoy watching the documentary.


Actually, I saw the documentary first, which was what attracted me to the book. They are both fascinating so I'm looking forward to this one as it's a topic of interest for me for sure.


----------



## Lady K

I finished _Snuff_ last night, and it was amazing. I've been inspired to re-read _Gone with the Wind_ thanks to a new member. ^.^


----------



## Kitten

I am currently reading The BFG because apparently it's a classic and my sister was appalled that I had never read it when I was a kid. o.o;;


----------



## skycloud86

_Four Ways To Forgiveness_, by Ursula Le Guin.


----------



## Calvaire

Finished chelsea's book.

Now reading.

House of leaves.


----------



## Polly Glot

I just read _The Left Hand of Darkness_ recently. How are you liking Le Guin?


----------



## briannaharleyyy

i'm reading macbeth by shakespeare... i'm really weird. sorry.


----------



## Allegorist

briannaharleyyy said:


> i'm reading macbeth by shakespeare... i'm really weird. sorry.


How is that weird? I love Shakespeare's work. Hamlet. <3
I'm still reading Wuthering Heights and Gone With the Wind.


----------



## veggieBURGER

I'm reading "Don't Sleep, There are Snakes" by Daniel Everett. Good so far. :mellow:


----------



## Susanna

Wuthering heights was great I should read it again.


----------



## Lady K

I've decided to hold off on _Gone With the Wind_ because I got a shipment of books from paperback swap... I'm going to read _Practical Magic_ first. It's one of my favorite movies, and I can't believe I've never read the book.


----------



## junshibuya

dealing with difficult people by Dr. Rick Brinkman & Dr. Rick Kirschner
kara no kyoukai chapter 1 by Nasu - typemoon


----------



## JavaGypsy

erotic short stories by Marianne LaCroix


----------



## android654

the path to love by Deepak Chopra


----------



## jack in the box

just finished "Girl, Interrupted." ten times better than the movie.

next, i think i'll read Franny and Zooey because my name is Franni and it just seems really good.


----------



## ladognome

7th Harry Potter Book. :tongue:


----------



## Lucem




----------



## Decon

Finished Interview with a Vampire a couple nights ago. Now I'm working on Animal farm.

I'd also love to get my hands on the book of A Scanner Darkly by Philip K Dick, as well as Guns Germs and Steel ( I think that's the title)


----------



## nim

I'm really reading far more than I should, but I've been specifically focussing on Churchill's History of the English-Speaking Peoples, Melville's Moby Dick, Toynbee's An Historian's Approach to Religion, and Joyce's Ulysses.


----------



## The Chronic Liar

Just finished reading _Dante: The Divine Comedy_. I spent at least (give or take) a week trying to finish this monster, but it was a great book, it really captivated me.


----------



## Preeb

Finishing the 'The Tawny Man' trilogy by Robin Hobb... Before, David Eddings and Robert Jordan where my favorites. They have now been surpassed by the wonderful bright mind and quick pen of Robin Hobb and her soon-to-be 15+ books in the fantasy genre!


----------



## by every star

I'm reading The Tattooed Girl by Joyce Carol Oates. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## The Chronic Liar

by every star said:


> I'm reading The Tattooed Girl by Joyce Carol Oates. I'm really enjoying it so far.


I read the trilogy and it's a great read. Have an incredible time reading those books, they really were amazing and really captivating. Can't wait to see the movie adaptation


----------



## Skewed

Currently I am reading Sun Tzu: The Art of War. 

Before that it was the Twilight series. Team Nessie for me.


----------



## saynomore

The Art of War contains some pretty cool tactics.

Right now I'm consumed by "Walt Whitman's Civil War" edited by Lowenfels. It's a collection of correspondences and log entries kept by Whitman before and during America's Civil War. He speaks in such great detail about the happenings and acquaintances he made. Only "problem" is the writings have been "conveniently" grouped by category from chapter to chapter rather than keeping them in sequential order. Other than that, it's quite a pleasant and fascinating read.


----------



## Allegorist

What Type Am I? By Renee Baron.
It's based on the Myer Briggs type indicator. <33


----------



## earthking

At the moment I'm reading _Shiver_ by Maggie Stiefvater. It's really nice so far. ^^​


----------



## The Chronic Liar

I've decided to give myself a real challenge and bought this gigantor of a book (well no, I'm just exaggerating, I tend to do that so people get the point) by CG Jung (Ahhh Mister Jung. I believe we all know him by now, eh?) named "Psychology and Alchemy". I believe it's Volume 11(? Or was it 12?) in his series. It seemed incredibly interesting. Now time to find out if it was worth the 20 bucks spent. ;P :laughing::happy::wink::tongue:roud:


----------



## Dark Noble

The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson


----------



## walkawaysun09

Uh, right now I'm trying to juggle 3 at once: One for school, one because a friend loaned it to me before I move away for continued education in August, and the other I own. They are, in order as above: The Stranger by Albert Camus, Roadside Prey by Alva Busch (real life crime novel about a serial killer), and Dexter in the Dark by Jeff Lindsay.

The Camus book is for my Existentialism class...it's very interesting/odd, and I like that. The others are crime novels, one is real life crime, the other is of my favorite blood spatter analyst/serial killer, Dexter Morgan :crazy:


----------



## Lady K

Dark Noble said:


> The Gargoyle by Andrew Davidson


This was my favorite new release last year. It is an amazing book. Words cannot express enough how much I loved this novel.


----------



## Boy C

Not read anything in a while, but got given a book today which i've been meaning to read for a while; Howard Marks - Mr Nice.


----------



## hustina

My physics textbook D=


----------



## fishier3000

Sigh. I used to read quite alot when I was little. Now, I pretty much become disillusioned with literature because of school work and AP Literature (Not to mention that the internet distracts me more completely than ever).


----------



## polaroid sea

i've been in _infinite jest_ limbo for a while, so i'm finally trying to commit myself to finishing it within 50 days. 
i'm taking bets as to how long this will last.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Roadwork by Stephen King, writing as Richard Bachman.


----------



## Vaka

I'm reading this little book about fossils...It's just called 'Fossils' xD
'a Golden Guide'...I had it sitting on my shelf for a long time. I think my parents got it for me when I was 13...It's really cool!
It sounds like I'm describing a kid's book. It's not a kids book


----------



## pieceofpaper

REWIRED:The Post-Cyberpunk Anthology(James Patrick Kelly & John Kessel)

The Golden Age(by John C.Wright)

Sandkings,Song for Lya,Glass Flower(by George R.R. Martin)

I´m into sci-fi( and fantasy too)...roud:


----------



## Sily

Pawns in the Game by William Guy Carr.


----------



## Labyrinth

none at the very moment but reading a couple as usual, a friend gave me one for my birthday that she thought I would like so I am trying to read that one too, is "The Time Traveler's Wife"... she said it was better than the movie. :crazy: The other one is The Discovery of Heaven by Harry Mulisch, and just started to read Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand.... I love to read.


----------



## Lady K

I'm reading _Infinity_ by Sherrilyn Kenyon and _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Sirindu

Currently reading the classic _Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad.


----------



## igloo123

Bright Lights, Big City by Jay McInerney


----------



## Aenimatic

Rereading _Pedro Paramo_ by Juan Rulfo
_The End_ by Salvatore Scibona
_Suttree _by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Sily

Sily said:


> Pawns in the Game by William Guy Carr.


I haven't finished the one above, but today a Doc at work just lent me Miyamoto Musashi's The Book Of Five Rings. He likes it and wants me to read it.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

"And Another Thing..." by Eoin Colfer


----------



## under skies

I'm technically reading about fifteen different books right now, but the one getting most of my attention is _Henry and June_ by Anaïs Nin. I'm also trying to finish _A Confederacy of Dunces_ by John Kennedy Toole. I have about 40 pages left. I don't know why I can't get through it. It's so funny!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I finished Problems of Philosophy by Bertrand Russell, am reading The Republic by Plato, and will soon read The Selfish Gene by Richard Dawkins.


----------



## antiant

*Currently finished:* The Ethical Slut: A Practical Guide to Polyamory, Open Relationships & Other Adventures The Ethical Slut: A Practical Guide to Polyamory, Open Relationships & Other Adventures

*Now reading:* Little House on a Small Planet, 2nd: Simple Homes, Cozy Retreats, and Energy Efficient Possibilities Little House on a Small Planet: Simple Homes, Cozy Retreats, and Energy Efficient Possibilities.


----------



## Queen of Haiku

To LadyJava~

I love Neil Gaiman! "Smoke and Mirrors" is a wonderful collection of his work. I also re-read "Til We Have Faces" last year, and it was just as good as I remembered.


----------



## Queen of Haiku

Recently, I finished "A Famine of Horses," by P.F. Chisholm. A very good Elizabethan story. And, today I started reading "The Pillars of the Earth, " by Ken Follet. I've wanted to read this novel for a while now. Next I'll probably read Kage Baker's last book, which will be released this month.


----------



## L'Empereur

_On the Road_ by Jack Kerouac


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close - Johnathan Safran Foer 
It grabbed my attention from the very first page... I found it so hard to even put the book down just to go to the bathroom.


----------



## L'Empereur

_The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter _by Carson McCullers.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

I'm always reading books, but right now I have my mind on:
1.) Evolve your Brain
and...
2.) The Magic of Thinking Big


----------



## kiwigrl

I've got another 109 pages to go with reading "Fire & Ice" by Julie Garwood. fantastico! :happy:


----------



## Decon

How to Win Friends and Influence People by Dale Carnegie.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Ghost Walk by Brian Keene.


----------



## RedDeath9

kiwigrl said:


> Let me know what you think of catch 22 and arabian nights. I might end up reading them.


Catch-22 is very funny, but incredibly dry at some points. I'm not sure if I would read it again, because the dry parts were just... so... _dry._

But it's still hilarious. So maybe I would read it again, who knows?!

I finished Dune yesterday night. I think I'm moving on to The Warrior-Prophet by R. Scott Bakker next...

I have 1984 gold :tongue: ... Which reminds me, I have to get my sister to read it.

EDIT: So much for that... Now I have 1986 for no discernible reason.


----------



## L'Empereur

Genghis Khan: Life, Death, and Resurrection


----------



## nallyha

Psychology of Adjustment.


----------



## PurdyFlower

I am currently reading In the Woods by Tana French.


----------



## Calvaire

A moveable feast-hemmingway


----------



## xxstrange1xx

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies.


----------



## lopare232

I started The Man with the Golden Arm this week!


----------



## Miss Scarlet

Ten lies the church tells women! All christian women should read this!


----------



## xezene

I have just finished "The Bell Jar" by Sylvia Plath, and I am now starting "The Stranger" by Albert Camus.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm busy reading 'Cristobel' by Diane Guest.


----------



## limelight3

Rereading _Night Watch_ by Terry Pratchett. He's absolutely amazing, and funny as all get out. Read his books. Now. Go. Quit reading this, go read that! :laughing:


----------



## kiwigrl

Hannibal Rising. ...a strange choice for me, but I want to understand why some people are so fascinated with this character. I may not finish it, will see.


----------



## kiwigrl

I just finished reading "An offer you can't refuse" by Jill Mansell ( I love Jill Mansell!:laughing

and now I have just started reading "Sizzle" by Julie Garwood.


...oh and I did finish Hannibal Rising. It was so good I couldn't put it down, I loved it. Fascinating character.


----------



## EYENTJ

I have book ADD so I'm reading 4 right now:

The 48 Laws of Power - Robert Greene
The Cleanest Race - B.R. Myers
What the Dog Saw - Malcolm Gladwell
The Art of Living Consciously - Nathaniel Branden

I have a few others that I'll crack open, just to re-read a part that I particularly liked.


----------



## antiant

Polyamory in the 21st Century: Love and Intimacy with Multiple Partners By Deborah Anapol


----------



## xezene

"Siddhartha" by Herman Hesse.


----------



## periculosa

_The Fountainhead_by Ayn Rand, and _The Artist's Way_ by Julia Cameron. A strange combination to be sure, but I am doing the Artist's Way 12 week course in an effort to jump start whatever creativity I was born with...


----------



## Zic

The Ascent of Money by Niall Ferguson. A great book.


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles

After Dark by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Calvaire

Look at the harlequins! Nabokov


----------



## confusedone

Am in the midst of reading Nausea by Jean-Paul Sartre. S'quite enjoyable and lovely.


----------



## Dionysus

On Agression by Konrad Lorenz. theoretically outdated (1963) but i found everything eerily relevant to today's maladies


----------



## kaycee

just started Life at the Bottom: The Worldview That Makes the Underclass by Theodore Dalrymple


----------



## L'Empereur

_Scipio Africanus: Greater than Napoleon_ by B.H. Liddell Hart 
_Julius Caesar_ by William Shakespeare


----------



## MissMaja

azar nafisi- things i've been silent about


----------



## by every star

I just started reading Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen.


----------



## Jojo

Right now... Reading "The Art of Speed Reading People" and another really good book "Today's the Day" Jim Stovall


----------



## FiNe SiTe

The Dune Trilogy by Frank Herbert.

I heard it was the best Science Fiction book 
ever written, so I thought I would check it out.


----------



## Lucretius

_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams. :crazy:


----------



## RedDeath9

FiNe SiTe said:


> The Dune Trilogy by Frank Herbert.
> 
> I heard it was the best Science Fiction book
> ever written, so I thought I would check it out.


Dune is pretty amazing.


----------



## Valdyr

Re-reading _Utilitarianism_ by John Stuart Mill, and for fiction I'm reading _The Sagas Of Icelanders_.

Damnit Azrael you're making me want to re-read _Hitchhiker's_, I may have to set _Sagas_ aside.


----------



## Packey

I'm reading "The Origins of The Second World War" by A. J. P. Taylor. 

A very interesting read, has made me see the entire issue in a different light.


----------



## DayDreamers

Touch The Dark - Karen Chance
(It's quite shit, but I'm determined to finish it)


----------



## tuna

Just finished rereading Going Postal by Terry Pratchett, just started rereading Sabriel by Garth Nix.


----------



## L'Empereur

_The Count of Monte Cristo._


----------



## Kelebra

this was the last book...
Under the Dome: A Novel 
by Stephen King
Scribner, 1088 pp.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Reading 'The Club' by Ruth Walker.


----------



## Schadenfreude

Rebecca's Tale by Sally Beauman


----------



## HannibalLecter

Pet Semetary by Stephen King


----------



## jack london

I just finished "Water for Elephants" which turned out to be much better than I expected.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

HannibalLecter said:


> Pet Semetary by Stephen King


I thought that book was good (I also read it). Very creepy, but good.


----------



## MissMaja

anne rice- vampire lestat


----------



## PivotalSyntax

*Plato* - _The Republic_


----------



## jack london

Starting last book in series of 39 clues. Its a kids book but its fun so I enjoy the series


----------



## kiwigrl

I'm not reading! Quick! someone recommend something to me. :shocked:


----------



## L'Empereur

kiwigrl said:


> I'm not reading! Quick! someone recommend something to me. :shocked:


_
The Count of Monte Cristo_ . . . unabridged. *wink*


----------



## jack london

Starting "The Nine Tailors" by Dorothy Sayers


----------



## Andrea

Naked Economics is bone dry


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles

Now I am reading Kafka on the Shore


----------



## wafflecake

Lost my copy of _Lolita _ (Vladimir Nabokov) when my house flooded, so I just picked up a new copy. I'll read it once I'm done with _Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72_ (Hunter S. Thompson) and _Visions of Gerard_ (Jack Kerouac).


----------



## DarklyValentine

I read one book at a time because I am clinically sane :crazy:

Lost star of myth and time - walter cruttenden


and wolfbass yellow label 13.5% by volume


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I am currently reading 'Dark Horse' by Tami Hoag.


----------



## Lucretius

_The End of Faith_ by Sam Harris


----------



## AddyBunny

Oedipus Rex by Sophocles


----------



## periculosa

Promethean said:


> Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clarke


OMG! One of my favorite books ever! I've read it at least three times...


----------



## wisefaery

anthem by ayn rand.


----------



## reyesaaronringo

then we came to the end by joshua ferris. just started it but its really funny! it's kind of like office space in a book so far.


----------



## tuna

_A Wild Sheep Chase_ by Haruki Murakami

and I just started on that awesome sexy omnibus of _Mushishi_ volumes 8-9-10


----------



## kiwigrl

Take a chance on me by Jill Mansell. (Yes it's a girly book).


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Now I'm reading 'Lucky's Lady' by Tami Hoag.


----------



## Cindjor

I'm just starting "Eat, Pray Love" cuz my sister recommended it. I just finished "the Hunger Games" the "Demonata saga" 10 book series by Darren Shan in like....2 and a half weeks. lol i like reading..... any recommendations?


----------



## PyrLove

Just picked up "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo." Waiting for someone else *looks meaningfully at Someone Else* to get it so we can read and discuss.


----------



## KrystRay

Parasite Rex


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm busy reading 'Prairie Brides' that's by 4 different author's: Linda Ford, Linda Goodnight, JoAnn A. Grote and Amy Rognlie.


----------



## Nostalgic

The Waste Lands by Stephen King. It's part of the Dark Tower series.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Nostalgic said:


> The Waste Lands by Stephen King. It's part of the Dark Tower series.


I want to read the series...they've got it at the library where I live...but normally I can't take out the whole set because one of the books of the series has been taken out by someone already... :sad:


----------



## GiGi

The Sweet Potatoes Queens Book of Love, by Jill Conner Brown

I've read this a few times and laugh all the way through every time.


----------



## Whatever I am

Memnoch the Devil. 
5th one in the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice.
Mon Dieu! I'm gonna marry Lestat. :3


----------



## madhatter

Bourne Identity, Robert Ludlum.


----------



## otto11

What the Dog Saw and other essays (Malcolm Gladwell)


----------



## Nostalgic

Closet Extrovert said:


> I want to read the series...they've got it at the library where I live...but normally I can't take out the whole set because one of the books of the series has been taken out by someone already... :sad:


I'd borrow them one by one; they're pretty long and can take a while to read. The first book is the shortest though.


----------



## Zic

William K. Frankena - Ethics


----------



## Lady K

I'm reading _The Time Traveler's Wife_ by Audrey Niffenegger and I just started _The Strain_ by Guillermo Del Toro and Chuck Hogan.


----------



## KTC

Creating Magic: 10 Common Leadership Strategies From a Life at Disney by Lee Cockerell


----------



## Black Rabbit

Machiavelli, The Prince

How ENTJ of me.:dry:


----------



## prodigal257

Currently reading The Essential Dalai Lama, pretty good, a decent introduction, not too deep or complicated but helpful.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Reading: Androids dream of electric sheep.
I didn't realize, the Movie Blade Runner, was based off this book.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Essentials of the Enneagram. Noting much, that I couldn't have found online.


----------



## viva

Currently reading How We Are Hungry by Dave Eggers.

It's amaaaaa-zing.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I'm currently reading the Mackade brothers Rafe&Jared by Nora Roberts


----------



## Protagoras

FiNe SiTe said:


> The Definitive Book of BODY LANGUAGE: How to read others' thoughts by their gestures by Allan & Barbara Pease


I also read a book by Alan Pease some time ago. It's really interesting, isn't it? You can really use it to yor advantage if you are a socially clueless INTP like myself. :blushed:


----------



## sonicdrink

Literary Theory - A Brief Insight by Jonathan Culler

it's short, sweet, and to the point

and I _should_ be reading The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula K. Le Guin for class, but I have to buy it first... (it's a sci-fic novel)


----------



## Naama

psychological types by carl jung

and i have been reading dmt: the spirit molecule for like 8 months and havent been reading it in a while now that i got that psychological types, because im really lazy reader.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Anna Karenina


----------



## TJP3

Just finished The Hunger Games yesterday.


----------



## periculosa

A 1961 biography of Frank Lloyd Wright (sorry, don't recall the author's name), and _Drawing for the Absolute and Utter Beginner._ I don't know if I'm reading it or drawing my way though it, though...


----------



## phoelomek

_From Eternity to Here: The Quest for the Ultimate Theory of Time _by Sean Carroll. (great for a newb like me.roud

I also read _The Brothers Karamazov _every year around Christmas time as some sort of weird tradition I started for myself. I don't really know why, but I've done it for a while, so I'll probably start that when I finish this one.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## fantasista

Finally finished Making Money by Terry Pratchett after leaving it with about ten pages to go for about two weeks which makes absolutely no sense... I adore Pratchett though. As I've probably mentioned approximately 10 zillion times in this thread. I think I love his books so much because the zany sense of humour in them is so much like mine. :crazy:

Anywayy, I've tried to start the Fellowship of the Ring probably at least 5 times, and the furthest I've ever gotten is to the part where Frodo wakes up in Rivendell. The first few chapters move very slowly I find. This time though I finally got past that and now I can't put it down. They've just escaped from Moria and Gandalf is temporarily dead (now I kinda wish I hadn't seen the movies first, but oh well). The depth of Tolkein's world is just insane in any case.


----------



## absent air

48 Laws of Power by Robert Greene


----------



## DevislAnegel54

_Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley. I haven't gotten past the first chapter yet... Aghh, I'm going to fail. AGAIN!!


----------



## Jingo

wannaberockstar said:


> Finally finished Making Money by Terry Pratchett after leaving it with about ten pages to go for about two weeks which makes absolutely no sense... I adore Pratchett though. As I've probably mentioned approximately 10 zillion times in this thread. I think I love his books so much because the zany sense of humour in them is so much like mine. :crazy:


Oh my god I love Pratchett so hardcore <3 which reminds me, this is the time of the year to be reading Hogfather again... It's almost become a tradition for me, haha. 

Lately I've been working my way slowly but surely through the Animorphs series. :mellow: I am on book 17 so far. It's really odd because I never had an opportunity to read all of the books in order so I'm discovering little bits of storyline that I never knew existed before.


----------



## Nostalgic

Portrait of a Killer by Patricia Cornwell. It's about Jack the Ripper. I find forensic stuff interesting.


----------



## Miasmatic Domino

I'm beginning to read Eragon by Christopher Paolini. It inspires me to write a fantasy novel of my own:happy:


----------



## sonicdrink

Forever War - Joe Haldeman
Unweaving the Rainbow - Richard Dawkins


----------



## periculosa

One book by a live white woman and another by a dead white man:

_Fear of Fifty_ by Erica Jong

_The Seven Lamps of Architecture_ by John Ruskin

Jong is refreshingly sane. Ruskin is mental.


----------



## wheelchairdoug

The Great Train Robbery- Michael Crichton


----------



## prufrok

_The Long Falling_ by Ridgway.
_Beyond Good and Evil_, Nietzsche.
Just finished the autobiography of Fredrick Douglass.
And hopefully I can begin my Christmastime tradition of Kundera's _Unbearable Lightness of Being._


----------



## Toska

On Hashish and Other Drugs
An Incomplete Education
The Abolition of Man


----------



## Lycrester

The Vampire Lestat-Anne Rice (Found it in a recycling bin) :sad:

The Picture of Dorian Gray-Oscar Wilde


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

The Joy of Sex


----------



## aidin36

I just finished "The Graveyard Book" by Neil Gaiman.

If you like fantasy, don't miss that!


----------



## Plaxico

As a practical person i'm reading "Why Your Life Sucks, and what to do about it". I really like it, i guess i'm usually skeptical about the "self-help genre" but this one's pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## sts06

Route 66 A.D. by Tony Perrottet. It's really readable for non-fiction and as someone with a passion for all things Roman and Greek I'm finding it a really interesting, funny read (so far).


----------



## zwanglos

Just finished _Rise of the Fourth Reich_ by Jim Marrs


----------



## feralesque

Forever Odd by Dean Koontz.

I'd never read Dean Koontz before reading Odd Thomas and was pleasantly surprised.
I'm wondering if his other books are as appealing though?


----------



## Disfigurine

I'm 'sort of' reading the book _Cunt_.
And by 'sort of', I mean I went to the bookstore and just sat down and read quite a bit of it but had to go.
I want to continue reading it, I want to own it, even. Maybe when I have the funds to purchase it.

It's really engaging so far, I like the writer's style. I'd recommend it, even though I have yet to finish it


----------



## mickey

The Pillars of the Earth- Ken Follet.

This is a novel set in medieval times that tells the stories of individuals related to the building of a cathedral over the many, many years it takes to construct it. I am loving this book.


----------



## Teigue

Right now I am reading 'Hopscotch' by Julio Cortazar and 'Imagining Argentine' by Lawrence Thornton.


----------



## refugee

Fascinating book...

The Importance of Living by Lin Yutang

Amazon.com: The Importance Of Living (9780688163525): Lin Yutang: Books


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## diverged

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro


This is one of my most favorite, favorite books.  The ending just had me sitting there sobbing for the characters. Hope you enjoy it. :happy:


----------



## diverged

I'm currently reading The Third Policeman by Flann O'Brien.
It was crazy ass, bizarre concepts that leave me wondering if any of it is really possible. The philosophical contexts are quite beautiful overall.


----------



## FaithBW

I'm reading a couple of books right now:

_Little Dorrit_ by Dickens and _The Looming Tower_ by Lawrence Wright. Looming is really interesting and makes the personalities involved in 9/11 come to life. It reads like a novel and it's very engaging. Little Dorrit is well, interesting at times and then hard to read at others. I was going along pretty smoothly until I read chapter 10 in book one about the Circumlocution Office. It's taking me a long time to finish that chapter because it's so hard to read. Dickens disgust for bureaucracy seems really over the top. I want to skip the chapter but then I think I might miss something that will be crucial to the plot later. :dry:

I just finished reading _The Male Brain_. It took me a couple of days to finish. It's an easy, fluffy read. I was honestly disappointed. I was expecting more (notes take up half the book) and the style of the book is very conversational. I know the book is geared towards a mass market but I still felt that there could have been more substance to the book. She mostly discusses cases from her patients and occasionally mentions a study in passing to back up her observations. Also, she has notes but they're not connected to the text (no endnotes). So the notes seem rather out of context.


----------



## EctoplasmicGoo

I just started "keep the Aspidistra Flying" by George Orwell.
And i'm also reading a book about the folklore tales and myths of preindustrial japan.


----------



## Enkidu

Endangered Species by Gene Wolfe


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Le Père Goriot and Eugénie Grandet both by Honoré de Balzac


----------



## aLamour

Working on The Wheel of Time series: book 8, The Path of Daggers. Oh, and it's by Robert Jordan.

If you like LOTR, then I definitely suggest reading it. It's a super good series and will take up your reading time for a while.


----------



## Vaan

i just finished reading Kokoda


----------



## crazypenguin26

Waking The Witch by Kelley Armstrong. 

The most recent book in The Women Of The Otherworld Series. I love it


----------



## pinkrasputin

Facets of Unity


----------



## General Lee

Leviathian -_Thomas Hobbes_
A Treatise on Law: Summa Theologica Questions 90-97 -_St. Thomas Aquinas_


----------



## nallyha

The Book of Great Wisdom


----------



## Vic

I just finished _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_. It was well done for a book that relies heavily on historical facts and dates.

Next, I need to complete _We Were the Mulvaneys_ and then move on to Russian literature from the late 19th and early 20th.


----------



## Joey

Of Mice and Men


----------



## Immemorial

The Grapes Of Wrath, by John Steinbeck.


----------



## melarlee

Just reread all of Vonnegut's books in two weeks. My head's in a bit of a mind fuck state at the moment x.x


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Beside the usual heap of school books, I checked out "Kinds of Minds" by Daniel C. Dennett. For my required reading for fiction, I need to read Revolutionary Road by Richard Yates and Atlantis by Samuel Delany.


----------



## Valdyr

Kilgore Trout said:


> Beside the usual heap of school books, I checked out "Kinds of Minds" by Daniel C. Dennett. For my required reading for fiction, I need to read Revolutionary Road by Richard Yates and Atlantis by Samuel Delany.


Thumbs up for the Dennett book. I'm a big Dennett fan.

Right now, I'm reading _Alexander Hamilton_ by Ron Chernow; one of the best biographies I've ever read. And about my favorite founding father, too.

roud:


----------



## melarlee

Very appropriate Kilgore :wink:


----------



## Harley

The Art of War


----------



## plausible

Dragging myself through 'Oryx and Crake' by Margaret Atwood as well as 'The God Delusion' by Richard Dawkins. It's slow progress, but they're both worth the read.


----------



## variablestar

TheRealJay said:


> Dragging myself through 'Oryx and Crake' by Margaret Atwood as well as 'The God Delusion' by Richard Dawkins. It's slow progress, but they're both worth the read.


Ooh, what do you think of _Oryx and Crake_? I love Atwood's writing, but that's one of hers I haven't read yet. Currently working through _The Blind Assassin_ by her.


----------



## NoirAddict

Just started on _To Kill A Mockingbird_

:happy:


----------



## Protagoras

I just started reading _The Discovery of Heaven_ by Harry Mulisch.




Harley said:


> The Art of War


Which one? Sun Tzu's or Machiavelli's?


----------



## plausible

variablestar said:


> Ooh, what do you think of _Oryx and Crake_? I love Atwood's writing, but that's one of hers I haven't read yet. Currently working through _The Blind Assassin_ by her.


I actually started reading it because I really enjoyed the perspectives of George Orwell's 1984 and someone
recommended Oryx and Crake because there are some parallel ideas. I'm not all the way through it yet but
I find it to be a book that I really need to be in the right mood to read otherwise my mind wanders off on me.


----------



## Harley

Elwood92 said:


> Which one? Sun Tzu's or Machiavelli's?


Sun Tzu...


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Hamlet for my term paper- grief,revenge,and death, oh my!


----------



## Woody

Dancnonthestars said:


> Hamlet for my term paper- grief,revenge,and death, oh my!


I envy you, love Hamlet! 

Reading now: A Short History of Time by Hawking, Pickwick Papers by Dickens and a couple of others I'm kind of too embarrassed to share here


----------



## Protagoras

Harley said:


> Sun Tzu...


Ah... too bad. I already read Sun Tzu's Art of War, but I wanted to know whether Machiavelli's was worth reading. Guess I'll just have to read it myself to find out.


----------



## PseudoSenator

I just finished *Outliers *by Malcolm Gladwell. Very interesting, recommend it indeed.


----------



## saynomore

_Beautiful Losers_ by L. Cohen and _'Salem's Lot_ by Stephen King. For all my sexual and vampiric needs. :-\


----------



## Listener

From Dawn to Decadence by Jacques Barzun
Autobiography of a Yogi by Paramahansa Yogananda


----------



## pretty.Odd

Kafka's The Castle


----------



## Ben

_The Sorceress_ by Michael Scott
_The Gospel of the Flying Spaghetti Monster_ by That Guy Who Started Pastafarianism


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Finished: Shawshank Redemption by Stephen King. Enchiridion by Epictetus. 

Reading: The Plague by Albert Camus. Candide by Voltaire.


----------



## Wendixy

_The Slave Next Door _ - Kevin Bales and Ron Soodalter


----------



## MonieJ

Sabbath's Theater by Phil Roth, someone recommended it to me and so far it's pretty good


----------



## PseudoSenator

_Fast Food Nation _by Eric Schlosser.


----------



## Snakecharmer

_Why We Make Mistakes_ by Joseph Hallinan
_Thank You For Arguing_ by Jay Heinrichs


----------



## chookie

I keep starting new books before finishing the previous ones so I could list dozens of books. :/
Guess I'll just list the ones I've touched in the last week. 

Fun Home: A Family Tragicomic by Alison Bechdel
Leaves of Grass by Walt Whitman
Special Topics in Calamity Physics by Marisha Pessl
Bonobo: The Forgotten Ape by Frans B. M. de Waal
Oblomov by Ivan Goncharov
The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins (for a PerC member)


----------



## Tad Cooper

The Count of Monte Cristo (Finally actually reading it...)


----------



## Hosker

tine said:


> The Count of Monte Cristo (Finally actually reading it...)


You've made a wise decision!


----------



## owlet

Great Expectations - Charles Dickins

I've been waiting to read a Dickins book for a while. It's very good


----------



## android654

Just finished "The Story of O." It really disturbed me. The main character definitely had some misunderstandings about what "love" is.


----------



## Piccolina Cuore dOro

I'm reading Berlin Blues by Sven Regener.. it's quite good!


----------



## Enkidu

Soldier of Sidon by Gene Wolfe
I'm currently tackling a stack of Wolfe books


----------



## sesiotrot

_The Lottery _by Shirley Jackson and _The Man Who Laughs_ by Hugo. I think I'm phobic of Chelsea smiles.


----------



## Nearsification

_The Book of Lost Things_ by John Connelly.

So far its really great. Its probably one of the best books I ever read so far.


----------



## XO Skeleton

Just finished *Murder On the Orient Express* by mystery writer Agatha Christie. Now I'm reading *The Big Four* by Agatha Christie and *The Boy Who Was Raised As a Dog* by PhD psychologist Bruce Perry.


----------



## topgun31

The Empathic Civilization  by Jeremy Rifkin. It expands on this topic:


----------



## Elwin

^ That sounds like it might be a good one. You might also be interested in _Mirroring People_ by Marco Iacoboni which goes into detail about the mirror neurons mentioned in the video.

I just finished The Hobbit and have The Fellowship of The Ring up next.


----------



## Packey

Just started The Big Nowhere by James Ellroy.


----------



## kiwigrl

All the pretty girls by J.T Ellison... A PerC'r recommended it to me and it is a crime story. I'm liking it so far but I'm only 90 pages in.


----------



## Essay

_Borges: A Life_ by Edwin Williamson. An extremely extensive biography of my favourite author. It may be a little forward with the editorializing and hypothesizing, but it's about as extensive as they come, which is exactly what I want right now.

I'm also plundering through Joseph Conrad's _Nostromo_ on my work computer whenever I get a free moment. So far it's turning out to be my favourite sizable novel, and has stolen my attention away from Pynchon's _Gravity's Rainbow_ for the time being.


----------



## Praxis

Gifts Differing 

And Steve Erikson's Dust of Dreams for some fantasy escapism.


----------



## Toska

Memoirs of Pablo Neruda.
Mysticism and the New Physics - Michael Talbot.


----------



## kiwigrl

Finished reading the book I posted about earlier (All the pretty girls). I liked it, would make a good movie.

Today I will start reading "The woman in white" by Wilkie Collins.

(Amended)
I may have to give this book a miss, will persevere for a few more pages and see if it gets more interesting.


----------



## General Lee

I FINALLY reached PART II of the Leviathian by Thomas Hobbes. This is the longest amount of time I have spent on a single reading of a book.


----------



## jdmn

Reading 2 books (it's not a good habit?)

-Dracula, perfect book!!
-Abracadabra, a strange research book about the origins of several child's games and toys like Scissors, Paper or Rock, kytes, tops, dolls, rounds etc. It also talks about the nature and origins of several children's poetry and songs like eeny,meeny,miny,moe or diddle, diddle, dumpling, though not as much in depth as the games. The author emphasizes the magic and esoteric content of ancient civilizations as the key aspect which evolved into these games.


----------



## TheSeer91

Vladimir Nabakov - Invitation To A Beheading
Theodor Adorno - Negative Dialectics


----------



## Peacock

I'm currently reading Hannibal.
Just finished Let the Right one in the other day.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Bluntress said:


> Memoirs of Pablo Neruda.


<333333333

I'm reading The Unbearable Lightness of Being by Milan Kundera. I love the themes, the structure of the book. I love the interpretations/intellectual overlay. Too bad the actual narrative is pretty boring.


----------



## 3053

The Bell Jar - Sylvia Plath


----------



## Invidia

Voices from Chernobyl by Svetlana Alexievich

Firsthand accounts from the survivor's of the Chernobyl disaster... it's an emotionally exhausting read, but worth it.


----------



## chaeriean

one of the books i found in my friend's old bookcase. i miss him. this book reminds me of him a lot. it makes me sad, but also it is quite interesting as a story of its own. i recommend it.


----------



## March Cat

_Interview with the Vampire_ by Anne Rice. So far, it's been pretty insightful on the subconscious desires of humanity. I like it.


----------



## Selden

Class Reunion by Rona Jaffe. Bought the book at Crown Books (a super cheap used book store) and it's surprisingly good


----------



## Tad Cooper

The birthday of the world (and other stories) by Ursula Le Guin


----------



## Nearsification

I finally bought catching fire of the hunger game series.

I'm also reading a like 400 page suicide not that became a book from the internet.

Plus some other book which I honestly can't remember the name of. Scruffy recommended it to me.


----------



## talvikki

Italo Calvino's Marcovaldo and (the penguin book of) Women's Experience

I have never read this much short stories in my life...


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

After encountering absolutely terrible poetry on my last trip to the bookstore, I've decided to cleanse my mind by reread all my favourite Neruda.

sigh, so much better.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I'm re-reading Problems of Philosophy by Bertrand Russell. It's such a riveting book about the truth of the external world, the distinction between sensation and sensory-datum, appearance and reality, perception and inference. I love this book.


----------



## Azure Bass

Recreational:
Josh Waitzkin - The Art of Learning

For college this semester:
The Moral of th Story: An Introduction to Ethics (Sixth Edition)
Data Abstraction and problem solving with C++ (Fifth Edition)
Think Communication
Voila! An introduction to French (Sixth Edition)


----------



## Tad Cooper

The Black Tulip - Dumas


----------



## March Cat

Just finished Demian by Hermann Hesse. Now onto Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë.


----------



## Yours

Currently: A Game of Thrones
After I finish, I will be hitting up the show, which had its first episode air sometime recently.


----------



## kiwigrl

Judas Kiss by JT Ellison.


----------



## Toska

The Magic Mountain - Thomas Mann


----------



## owlet

The Three Musketeers - Dumas


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I just finished with Cassandra Clare's new book city of falling angels a few days ago,now I'm reading Lisa Jackson's new book devious.


----------



## MonieJ

Just finished up Sputnik Sweetheart by Haurki Murakami rlly great I am never disappointed after readin somethin of his.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Madness and Civilization by Michel Foucault

He's my favourite <3333333333333


----------



## pinkrasputin

*cough* SartrecouldbeatupFoucault *cough*

I'm reading _Jung: A biography_ and he comes from crazy people.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

pinkrasputin said:


> *cough* SartrecouldbeatupFoucault *cough*


oh yeah










v










... it's not a fair fight really. Foucault's got Sartre by the balls. ;P


----------



## pinkrasputin

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... it's not a fair fight really. Foucault's got Sartre by the balls. ;P


Yes, Foucault was into balls, wasn't he? :crazy:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

pinkrasputin said:


> Yes, Foucault was into balls, wasn't he? :crazy:


That he was


----------



## Fodzy

Junky by William S Burroughs
Ham on Rye by Charles Bukowski
The Turn of the Screw by Henry James


----------



## Tad Cooper

South of the Border, West of the Sun - Murakami (brilliant author)


----------



## Justi

*the praise of folly-Erasmus

on duties-Cicero
*


----------



## ladybugxD

I am trying to finish *Dreamcatcher *by *Stephen King* so that I could start reading Gerald's Game properly :frustrating:


----------



## tuna

Squire, by Tamora Pierce.


----------



## PurdyFlower

End the Fed by Ron Paul.

Ron Paul 2012! Woo hoo!


----------



## friendly80sfan

I am listening to The Iliad by Homer on book on CD. It's quite confusing; I have to take notes while I listen to keep track of everything.


----------



## Nemesic

I have been reading the complete work of _Sherlock Holmes_ by Sir Arthur C. Doyle since March (i think). I'm now at 'Thor Bridge', which is almost the last one. Will be sad when I've finished it, though.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Thus Spoke Zarathustra - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## bigtex1989

The Inferno - Dante Alighieri

Dreadfully boring -_-


----------



## Magic V

bigtex1989 said:


> The Inferno - Dante Alighieri
> 
> Dreadfully boring -_-


Well luckily for you it doesn't take that long to read 

I'm reading Civlization - The West and the Rest by Niall Ferguson


----------



## Neon Knight

Let Dai manhwa series (Sooyeon Won) and The Orc King (RA Salvatore)


----------



## kiwigrl

JT Ellison's crime thriller "So close the hand of death".


----------



## Toska

Fiddling with a graphology book I found around the house_.

_The Strangler - Manuel Montalbán.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manuel_Vázquez_Montalbán


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

A book called The Victorian Frame Of Mind.


----------



## Lucretius

_A Short History of Nearly Everything_ by Bill Bryson.


----------



## followmein2thedark

I'm reading: The Mortal Instruments Series, Book 4, City of Fallen Angels.
I've loved the series so far. Movie for book 1 comes out next year! Along with book5 haha


----------



## themartyparade

Baby-foot by Joseph Joffo.

I bought it at a backyard sale for about 2kr (20 cents?) 'cause I wanted something to read in my tent while hungover and tired.

It's quite alright. It takes place after (or perhaps during?) WWII.


----------



## Esilenna

_Snakes in Suits_ By Doctors Paul Babiak and Robert Hare.
_Wicked_ by Gregory MacGuire


----------



## Deidra

_An Encyclopedia of Sandwiches: Recipes, History, and Trivia for Everything Between Sliced Bread_ by Susan Russo

I have a desire to up my culinary skill and what better way than starting of with something simple. Only thing is this book turns me into a mental glutton with the great photography.


----------



## SuburbanLurker

Currently reading _Idiot_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky. So far (about 1/3 through) it's keeping my attention but nowhere near as good as some of his other work. (Yet?)

Over the weekend I went to the book store and bought _Crime and Punishment_ (which I've read but want to own), and _Dune_, which I've been meaning to read for like, years, but could amazingly never seem to find.


----------



## Nearsification

Guys I need help.

I saw a book at the store and it someone standing up with a bag over there head with a smiley face on it.

I remember I wanted this book yet I have no idea what it is about. Does anyone know anything about it?


BTW: Reading From the Corner of His eye.


----------



## talvikki

I've spent time with Haruki Murakami's _The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_.


----------



## Nostalgic

_The Bell Jar_ by Sylvia Plath (fellow type 4)


----------



## Super Awesome

The Wise Man's Fear by Patrick Rothfuss. It's as brilliant as its predecessor.


----------



## Valdyr

_Philosophy and the Mirror of Nature_ by Richard Rorty


----------



## aLamour

I just finished Fahrenheit 451. I really like the motif, but the writing style drives me nuts. I didn't know what was going on half of the time unless I reread about 10 pages...


----------



## 3053




----------



## Plaxico

Reading about the music biz, Music Business 101


----------



## LotusBlossom

Life in the Tomb, by Stratis Myrivilis.


----------



## nádej

Rereading the stories in Look at the Birdie by Kurt Vonnegut because they are some of my all-time faves.


----------



## tuna

trying to finish up A Wild Sheep Chase. I keep getting distracted, though.


----------



## Prairie Orca

_The Chronicles of Narnia_ as of July 10. Finished _Voyage of the Dawn treader _and began _The Silver Chair_ last night.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I'm reading _Food of the Gods_ by Terrence McKenna. I was reading Nietzsche, but I found this and I figured I'd burn through it then come back to it


----------



## General Lee

_The Age of Reagan _Sean Wilentz


----------



## Essay

_Memory of Fire: Vol. 1. Genesis_ by Eduardo Galeano

I haven't been this nose-in-book since I discovered Thomas Pynchon. I'm so happy there's two more volumes to read after this!


----------



## Valdyr

Social Engineering: The Art of Human Hacking by Christopher Hadnagy
The Direction of Time by Hans Reichenbach
An Introduction to Contemporary Metaethics by Alexander Miller


----------



## Morpheus83

Clive Barker's _Books of Blood_


----------



## Cover3

Esilenna said:


> _*Snakes in Suits*_ By Doctors Paul Babiak and Robert Hare.
> _Wicked_ by Gregory MacGuire


What do you make of that book? and also, have you read Cleckley's work as well?


----------



## Esilenna

Cover3 said:


> What do you make of that book? and also, have you read Cleckley's work as well?


It's an interesting subject for me. People who appear to be normal humans, but are missing something important are an excellent subject for psychological horror, and psychopaths are the closest thing you can find to that in real life. They also seem like a mystery; something you have to crack in order to get to the truth, hopefully before they do too much damage. They fascinate me, perhaps in a somewhat morbid way.
I haven't read Cleckley's work. It is on my to-do list after "Without Conscience". I have read "The Psychopath Test" by Jon Ronson.


----------



## Cover3

Esilenna said:


> It's an interesting subject for me. People who appear to be normal humans, but are missing something important are an excellent subject for psychological horror, and psychopaths are the closest thing you can find to that in real life. They also seem like a mystery; something you have to crack in order to get to the truth, hopefully before they do too much damage. They fascinate me, perhaps in a somewhat morbid way.
> I haven't read Cleckley's work. It is on my to-do list after "Without Conscience". I have read "The Psychopath Test" by Jon Ronson.


Very nice, you're probably the first person I come across who shares that particular interest of mine.


----------



## kiwigrl

Wuthering heights. It's all I could find so I'm hoping I'll like it since it's a classic.


----------



## Mumla

kiwigrl said:


> Wuthering heights. It's all I could find so I'm hoping I'll like it since it's a classic.


This is one of my favorite books. It is rather cruel and describes people with violent characters, but, at the same time, with amazingly interesting personalities.

And I'm looking forward to the Russian translation of Umberto Eco's book "The Prague cemetery". Eco is my favorite writer. I wait for each of his book as kids are waiting for a holiday.


----------



## Scruffy

American Psycho


----------



## Valdyr

Also started reading On What Matters by Derek Parfit, who is now indisputably one of the most influential philosophers on my thought. I think I might be becoming a moral realist, perish the thought.


----------



## Monkey King

The World is Flat by Thomas Freidman 

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## Rhyskopetsky

13 1/2 Lives of Captain Bluebear by Walter Moers.

and Delmore Schwartz's _In Dreams Begin Responsibilities_ (Colin Greenwood..ahh)


----------



## SubarcticINFP

Propaganda by Edward Bernays

Insightful and creepy.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Essay said:


> _Memory of Fire: Vol. 1. Genesis_ by Eduardo Galeano
> 
> I haven't been this nose-in-book since I discovered Thomas Pynchon. I'm so happy there's two more volumes to read after this!


Holy shit, that looks good.


----------



## Essay

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Holy shit, that looks good.


It is oh so good. Perfect to read at work between calls, or when on the move.


----------



## Nomenclature

So much to read and so little time ;_;
Line-up for the summer:
_Bonk_ by Mary Roach
_On the Road _by Jack Kerouac
_East of Eden _by John Steinbeck
_Merchant of Venice _by Shakespeare
_Their Eyes Were Watching God _by Zora Neal Hurston
_Science is Culture_, compiled by Adam Bly
_Choke_ by Chuck Palahniuk​


----------



## Toru Okada

an old D&D box set.


----------



## Turelie

I just finished re-reading _The Simarillion_ for the upteenth time. I'm thinking about reading _The Children of Hurin_ soon.

Also finished finished reading _In Constant Prayer_ (Robert Benson) and have started on _Sabbath_ (Dan Allender). Both books are a part of the Ancient Practices series, which I got hooked into because Brian McLaren wrote the beginning 'overview' book.

Gotta love how used books cost so cheaply. :blushed:


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## nádej




----------



## MachinegunDojo

Moments ago I finished the Iron Druid Chronicles by Kevin Hearne... can't wait for the rest of the series to be published. Short, fun, easy to read and probably my first foray into vampires, druids, and werewolves... of course it actually has like everything including ancient mythology all set pretty much in modern day Arizona.

I am about to start the Red Mars books next.


----------



## nádej




----------



## lyricalnuisance

Love in the time of Cholera. An old favorite


----------



## Cadenza

I am reading For One More Day by Mitch Albom.


----------



## Lemmy Caution




----------



## vladio

Ulysses by James Joyce


----------



## nádej

I am tearing through books these days.


----------



## viva




----------



## Super Awesome

Jim Butcher's GHOST STORY. Harry Dresden, ftw!


----------



## Gaminegirlie

New Dawn by Naa Shalman


----------



## greenkey

Next by Michael Crichton

Prelude to Foundation by Isaac Asimov


----------



## TJSeabury

A Song of Ice and Fire: A Feast for Crows


----------



## streetsweeper

Tampering with asylum by Frank Brennan 

Education towards freedom by Frans Carlgren 

Bakuman (book 2) by Tsugumi Ohba 

Tomorrow, When the War Began by John Marsden

All Quiet on the Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque 

The Weirdstone of Brisingamen by Alan Garner 

Shine by Lauren Myracle

I like having a few books on the go at once.


----------



## TJSeabury

"A Song for Lya" also by George R. R. Martin.


----------



## silmarillion

My Sister, My Love by Joyce Carol Oates


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## 3053




----------



## geppetto

streetsweeper said:


> I like having a few books on the go at once.


Gah, it irritates me so much if I'm reading more than two books at once >.<. I feel guilty that I should be reading the others while I'm reading the other one...


Currently reading _The Sirens of Titan_ by Kurt Vonnegut and _Beyond Good and Evil_ by Nietzsche.


----------



## Hosker

Collected Ghost Stories by M.R James, The Story of the Stone, Conan books, and A Feast For Crows.


----------



## streetsweeper

geppetto said:


> Gah, it irritates me so much if I'm reading more than two books at once >.<. I feel guilty that I should be reading the others while I'm reading the other one...
> 
> 
> Currently reading _The Sirens of Titan_ by Kurt Vonnegut and _Beyond Good and Evil_ by Nietzsche.


hmm, I like to read different books depending on mood. So, if you look at the books I listened above they are a mixture of fiction, nonfiction, manga, children's books, teen books and adult books. 

I think Beyond Good and Evil is one of Nietzsche's best, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ubuntu

The Grapes of Wrath and Stranger In A Strange Land (I put Stranger on hold for a while but I'll restart it soon).


----------



## Kressida

John Carter of Mars. 

With the movie coming out I got curious to finally read it. Plus, it was like .99 for the first three books on the Kindle.

Before that it was Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter.


----------



## wisefaery

Foundation by Isaac Asimov.


----------



## MonieJ

Dracula by Bram Stoker


----------



## Sedna

Re-reading Jane Eyre.


----------



## Super Awesome

Terry Pratchett's Hogfather. It's made of awesome.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh

Norwegian Wood by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Brian1

Oh, I envy you. I've been watching her videos a lot. Went to my library asked about it-that was painful. Got a crash course on every drug out there. Her videos are fun. That segues into this. So, I've been reading _ACID DREAMS:The Complete Social History of LSD:The CIA,Sixties and Beyond. _Occasionally I will read _Can't Find My Way Home:America In the Great Stoned Age 1945-2000._ I've been a beatnik since 1997. These books are filled with Beat history. 



NeonBomb said:


>


----------



## SteffSweetlySour

I'm reading "The Night Circus" by "Erin Morgenstern" Its been intriguing, lovely and imaginative so far. There's an edge of darkness, and romance to it. I would only recommend it for people who read with their imaginations wide open!


----------



## CosmicJalapeno

The best science fiction and fantasy of the year
Animal Ethics
Canticle
Children of dune
The varieties of religious experience
Conversations with god

All are good so far.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Mountains Beyond Mountains: The Quest of Dr. Paul Farmer, a Man Who Would Cure the World by Tracy Kidder

Paul Farmer, MD, PhD | The Department of Global Health and Social Medicine


----------



## BlackMamba

i just bought a book i will be reading soon. "The replacement" The cover is a baby carriage wtha mobile of weapons. Very interesting.. and the back... sounds just as interesting as the cover looks.. so... lol... By Brenna Yovanoff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Finished: *Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance. _Robert Pirsig._

*Started: *Robot Visions. _Isaac Asimov._


----------



## MonieJ

The Lost Symbol-Dan Brown


----------



## kiwigrl

Just finished:








But it wasn't that great.

Now I'm onto a better book:









^^ I really like the Stephanie Plum series.


----------



## progBOT

Lullaby - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Nostalgic

_Jane Eyre _by Charlotte Bronte. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## AussieChick

Sing You Home - Jodi Picoult . 

A story of love,loss and rediscovering yourself


Zoe Baxter has wanted a baby for ten years,and finally it looks like her dream will come true.But at seven months pregnant she loses her baby and subsequently her marriage to Max falls apart.In the aftermath of it all she puts everything she has into her career as a music therapist.It is through her job that Zoe meets Vanessa,a school counsellor who asks her to work with Lucy a suicidal teen.

Zoe and Vanessa's friendship blossoms into love and they marry.Zoe remembers that she and Max have three frozen embryo's still at the fertility clinic and she wants Vanessa to have her baby.Meanwhile Max has turned to his brother and sister-in -law for support and he becomes very involved in the Eternal Glory church.The pastor an evangelical preacher has vowed to fight the "homosexual agenda',that threatens traditional family values.When Zoe asks Max for permission to use the embryo's so that she and Vanessa can start a family,he doesn't believe that they are fit to raise a child given their 'gay' lifestyle.He takes Zoe to court so that he can win custody of the embryo's in order to give them to his brother Reid and sister-in-law Liddy who have also had problems conceiving a child.He feels that they would be better parents for his child as they are wealthy and also Christian.


----------



## Essay

_With Fire and Sword_ by Henryk Sienkiewicz, because Poland is cool.


----------



## Listener

Get Up Stand Up - Bruce Levine
Brave New Worlds: Dystopian Stories Anthology 
Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
The Dark Knight Returns - Frank Miller
It's Easier Than You Think - Sylvia Boorstein


----------



## Tad Cooper

Conrad's Fate - Diana Wynne Jones


----------



## CaraK

Germany is cooler as Poland so: Herman Hesse: Demian and Siddhartha


----------



## timeless

To Shake Their Guns in the Tyrant's Face - Robert Churchill


----------



## DevislAnegel54

_The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ by Mary Ann Shaffer and Annie Barrows. :dry:


----------



## Snakecharmer

CLEP Study Guide (sigh)
and
just started reading Cheating Death by Dr Sanjay Gupta


----------



## General Lee

_Slavery Defended_ by Eric McKitrick


----------



## locofoco

This weekend I hope to start Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.


----------



## Miss Keks

Delirium by Lauren Oliver, remaining kind of obsessed with the story


----------



## Super Awesome

locofoco said:


> This weekend I hope to start Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon.


Ooooh, such an amazing book. His prose blew me away (and the story is fantastic, too!)

Currently reading: Lee Child's The Affair. Go Reacher!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

I'm reading Nora Roberts: The Search


----------



## Cherry Mocha Surprise

~To Kill a Mockingbird~
for the second time


----------



## Coburn

_Morgan, American Financier _by Jean Strouse

It's quite good.


@Deadhorace

Your signature pic is AMAZING.


----------



## Listener

Just started We by Yevgeny Zamyatin


----------



## CorgiGirl

With school, the only book I have time for is "Two For the Dough" by Janet Evanowich.


----------



## Hollow Man

_How to Get Along with Difficult People_ by Florence Littauer...it's like a hybrid self-help and fiction book about how to understand the different four temperaments by Hippocrates...so far it describes individuals in a church with names like Bob Bossy...these alliterated characters are embodiments of the temperaments in the context of a church. It's funny in the cheesy way and informative about that particular personality theory. I used to go to a christian therapists, and I got this book in the waiting room...one of the shrinks was giving away books. Cool find!


----------



## Brian1

Life by Keith Richards. I recommend it. Easy read.


----------



## Toska




----------



## Moon Pix

I have just started _Crime & Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky.


----------



## Super Awesome

I'm hoping to start Terry Pratchett's Snuff this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## chimeric

The Second Sex
To the Lighthouse
A collection of Nathaniel West short stories


----------



## Promethea

I'm about to start 'The Book of Abramelin'
Because I just stumbled upon a theory tonight that kabbalah actually originated in ancient egypt.
Apparently Crowley knew this.. and a few others, though jewish kabbalists mostly deny any roots in egyptian 'magic.' 
Hmmm.


----------



## monypm

I'm reading the 3rd book of _The Hitchhiker's guide to the universe_ by Douglas Adams. roud:

Last book I read, _Matched_, was an evilly manipulated book that makes you want _more_, More I tell you! :shocked:

It was good roud:


----------



## Glor

Last book I read was "The Interpretation of Murder" by Jed Rubenfeld. Amazingly narrated and mixed facts with fiction. I am about to read "China Wakes" by Nicholas D. Kristof and Sheryl WuDunn.


----------



## FreeSpirit

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes- Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. AGAIN.
(it's a compilation of all the serialized stories from the earliest years
of Sherlock publication, however excluding the 2 first novellas: 
"A Study in Scarlet' and 'The Sign of Four'.)

Besides these two novellas (which are also absolutely fantastic), 
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes are the best Holmes stories 
of them all, to me.

Basically, any of the stories BEFORE he 'comes back from the dead'
after his showdown with Moriarty are better than any of the stories
AFTER. Read that public pressure caused Conan Doyle to resurrect
the sleuth, so you can imagine why the stories were never quite the
same.


----------



## Super Awesome

Terry Pratchett's SNUFF. It's Pratchett, which means I automatically love it, and it's a Vimes book at that, but... It's lackluster.


----------



## Adrift

I'm a third through Charles Gasparino's "The Sellout: How Three Decades of Wall Street Greed and Government Mismanagement Destroyed the Global Financial System". The book chronicles how a bunch of amoral, risk-taking junkies at a handful of Wallstreet firms, with help from an incompetent and stupid government, and greedy bond ratings firms caused the 2008 financial meltdown. Truly eye opening.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I recently finished a collection of essays, called *Mysticism and Logic*, by Bertrand Russell. 

I particularly enjoyed his essay on the philosophy of mathematics, e.g. the education of math in school, the assumptions of proofs in geometry, the distinction between hypothetical and actual points/spaces of an object, and so on. His first few articles on the differences and similarities of intuition and reason, as well as his theory of time, interested me as well. I may post an excerpt later.

I'm now reading a book called *Hard Thinking* by John D. Mullen. It's a practical book with plenty of colorful examples about reasoning in the modern world. Great break-down of logic in simple terms.


----------



## lyurasd

Right now I'm reading about five books at a time, one of them is Just Kids by Patti Smith.


----------



## Immemorial

Casting the Runes and Other Ghost Stories - _M.R. James._
After that, possibly the Collected Stories of _Franz Kafka_.


----------



## Souljorn

Gypsy morph, terry brooks


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

I'm reading an 18th century "Oriental" novel called Vathek by William Beckford for uni. It's a very strange story indeed...


----------



## MsBossyPants

Physics of the Future by Michio Kaku


----------



## Lady Lullaby

"The Vanishing of Katharina Linden" by Helen Grant
"The Introvert Advantage" by Marti Laney
"The Definitive Book of Body Language" by Allan Pease


----------



## monypm

lullabyblossom said:


> "The Vanishing of Katharina Linden" by Helen Grant
> "The Introvert Advantage" by Marti Laney
> "The Definitive Book of Body Language" by Allan Pease


I really liked "The Vanishing of Katharina Linden". How are the other books?

I have no idea why, but I can't read more than 2 books at once roud:


----------



## Lady Lullaby

monypm said:


> I really liked "The Vanishing of Katharina Linden". How are the other books?
> 
> I have no idea why, but I can't read more than 2 books at once roud:


So far "The Definitive Book of Body Language" has been interesting & I really like "The Introvert Advantage." I'm partial to "Introvert Power" as it was the first book I read on the subject, but Marti Laney has taken a different approach to explaining why 'innie' and 'outie' brains differ. I really liked the advice to plan and schedule mini-breaks throughout the day, week etc. to avoid becoming overextended or overstimulated. (Wouldn't it be so much better if we did this than waited until we were shut down to 'demand' a break?)


----------



## Lady Lullaby

monypm said:


> I'm reading the 3rd book of _The Hitchhiker's guide to the universe_ by Douglas Adams. roud:
> 
> Last book I read, _Matched_, was an evilly manipulated book that makes you want _more_, More I tell you! :shocked:
> 
> It was good roud:


Haha - I wish I'd known "Matched" was an unfinished series too - I am waiting for the next one as well.


----------



## SnnyYellow

I hope you enjoy it! It's not only a personal favorite but it transcends the years through its universality.


----------



## SnnyYellow

I've just finished The Stranger in my AP Literature class. It's quite the thought provoking and refreshing novel--though my classmates weren't too keen on it. I do hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Moon Pix

SnnyYellow said:


> I've just finished The Stranger in my AP Literature class. It's quite the thought provoking and refreshing novel--though my classmates weren't too keen on it. I do hope you enjoy it.


Are you talking about the Albert Camus book?


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

The Enneagram Made Easy by Renee Baron and Elizabeth Wagele


----------



## SnnyYellow

Moon Pix said:


> Are you talking about the Albert Camus book?


 Haha, I am! I was supposed to be quoting someone who posted something about The Stranger but it appears it didn't show. How embarrassing! 

And so I don't ruin this thread with my personal comments...I'm going to start reading Franny and Zooey along with Born on a Blue Day.


----------



## babblingbrook

SnnyYellow said:


> Haha, I am! I was supposed to be quoting someone who posted something about The Stranger but it appears it didn't show. How embarrassing!
> 
> And so I don't ruin this thread with my personal comments...I'm going to start reading Franny and Zooey along with Born on a Blue Day.


 I recently read it and found the first part to be enchanting. The second part was very different of course, when it was him who was facing death. I'm not so sure what I learned from it, been pondering about it quite a bit. What did you get out of it?


----------



## Gray Skies

The entire works of H.P. Lovecraft. Great for around Halloween time.


----------



## Wanderling

Re-reading some of Edgar Allan Poe's short stories.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Finished:*

Origins - Neal Degrasse Tyson

Quantum Psychology - Robert Anton Wilson

*Reading: *

The Book on the Taboo on Knowing Who You Are - Alan Watts

Hard Thinking - John D. Mullen

Future Science [Essays From the Cutting Edge]


----------



## Emerald Legend




----------



## claude

I finished Iron John a little while ago, it was a quick read and I havn't read alot of jungian stuff so it was interesting for me. I started the soft machine a while ago, I've read junkie and queer, but none of burroughs cut-up novels so it's definately different.


----------



## Immemorial

_The Brothers Karamazov_.


----------



## SJ1974

Just bought *The NEW New Rules*, by *Bill Maher*. Not thorough as I thought it might be. It's mostly one-liners but they are funny.


----------



## Nomenclature

Catch-22.

“They're trying to kill me."
"No one's trying to kill you."
"Then why are they shooting at me?" Yossarian asked.
"They're shooting at everyone. They're trying to kill everyone."
"And what difference does that make?” 
“Who's they? Who, specifically, do you think is trying to murder you?" 
"Every one of them."
"Every one of whom?" 
"Every one of whom do you think?" 
"I haven't any idea." 
"Then how do you know they aren't?" 

xD


----------



## LotusBlossom

some Enneagram for noobs book written by some guy with a hippie name.


..well, more specifically:
Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to the Power of the Enneagram (9781592576944): Herb Pearce M. Ed., Karen K. Brees: Books


----------



## jaysmeth

I am reading Harry potter and the deathly hallows book. Its a fantastic book to read which is written by the J. K. Rowling. The story of this book is very nice, readers can read the adventure of Harry Potter in this book.


----------



## Stephen

I'm finishing up Goddesses, Whores, Wives, and Slaves: Women in Classical Antiquity and working on Women's Work: The First 20,000 Years - Women, Cloth, and Society in Early Times, I have to read News: The Politics of Illusion next.


----------



## caramel_choctop

A Game of Thrones (A Song of Ice and Fire +#1) by GRRM. It's complicated, but it's (slowly) growing on me a few chapters in.
I just finished reading Tamar by Mal Peet - it's YA, but fantastic.


----------



## nádej

The Year of Magical Thinking by Joan Didion


----------



## Adrift

I am just starting "When Ghosts Speak: Understanding the World of Earthbound Spirits" by Mary Ann Winkowski. She's the inspiration for the TV series, The Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## kiwigrl

"I know this much is true" - Wally Lamb. I really enjoyed his book called "She came undone" so I am reading this one, although it is off to a slow start.


----------



## silmarillion

Gospel of Thomas. It's quite amazing to read it and doubt everything you've ever been told


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Planning on reading _The Republic_ by Plato.


----------



## luemb

I've got a Gorge Orwell book sitting on my bookshelf. 

Right now, I'm reading textbooks though.


----------



## MonieJ

Still readin 
Lost Symbol by Dan Brown -_- 

I thought I would be done by now 

I want to move on to 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami already!!!!
:bored::crying::sad::frustrating:


----------



## Sillia Rosa

Pride and Prejudice. Thus far, boring.


----------



## kamikaze02

Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly


----------



## oftheair

I am rereading John Steinbeck's Grapes of Wrath. I read it back in high school. 
It seems as relivant today as it did during the Depression.


----------



## Stephen

Sillia Rosa said:


> Pride and Prejudice. Thus far, boring.


Too much pride, not enough prejudice?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Books I finished:
*
The Qur'an 

_(took me about a year with personal notes attached)_

The Atheist Universe 

_(Concise and informative book, especially on Creation Science, Intelligent Design, and Evolution)
_
*Books I'm Reading:*

Tao Te Ching

Myths and Their Meaning


----------



## Skadi

I, Sniper by Stephen Hunter


----------



## Ubuntu

Patternmaster by Octavia Butler and Black Gold of the Sun by Ekow Eshun.


----------



## Dark Mailman

Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne. It is just unbelievable how much he had to know to write such a book


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

The Girl Who Played With Fire, by Stieg Larssen.


----------



## kiskadee

madhatter said:


> Howl's Moving Castle


I'm currently reading this, too.


----------



## Dedalus

I recently finished Paradise Lost, and have progressed to Lolita, by Vladimir Nabokov. Quite the antithesis of Milton's theme.


----------



## Skadi

Finished _Killing Floor_ a few days ago. Now I'm reading _Die Trying_ by Lee Child.


----------



## Vidar

"The Catcher in the Rye" by J.D. Salinger. The protagonist is really annoying.


----------



## SoldierOfLove

Currently reading 'All men are mortal' by Simone De Beauvoir.

So far so good, I've been told it's a worthwhile read and a cure to my desire for immortality. We shall see.


----------



## MoonRabbit

The Princess Bride by William Goldman.


----------



## Vidar

"World War Z" by Max Brooks.


----------



## Kriash

Gifts Differing (was gifted to me for Christmas)

also reading Anathem by Neal Stephenson


----------



## firedell

Ready Player One.


----------



## john moress

actually right now i don't read any book coz i don't have time coz my work take all my time , but i steal love reading books


----------



## alien

Just got more books today! 
Starting to read One Day by David Nicholls.

And I am also reading 1984 by George Orwell for school.


----------



## Harper

A tree grows in Brooklyn


----------



## SJ1974

Great book.


etherealuntouaswithin said:


> "The myth of light" Joseph Campbell.


----------



## Plaxico

the Rhythm of Success by Emilio Estefan.


----------



## Paradox1987

I'm usually reading more than one book at any given time, as one at a time just wouldn't be me!! So at the moment, my current readers are:

1. Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
2. The Complete Novels of Jane Austen (technically a re-read, but meh).
3. Talking to Terrorists - Peter Taylor
4. The Swan Thieves - Elizabeth Kostova.


----------



## Listener

Creation by Gore Vidal
Blankets by Craig Thompson
Why America Failed by Morris Berman


----------



## dizzygirl

Snows of Kilimanjaro by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Anaksi

I just finished reading this, it's awesome. Read it if you like, it's only 121 pages

http://thevenusproject.com/downloads/ebooks/Looking-Forward-v2.pdf


----------



## Marie Claire

leafstone said:


> So far, so good. I'm a big Murakami fan. Funnily enough I discovered him in the library when I was 15. I borrowed "Norwegian Wood" and fell in love with his characters. Which books of his do you have? If I've read them, I can tell you what I think about them if you'd like.


I have *After the Quake; What I Talk About When I Talk About Running; Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman* and *Kafka on the Shore.* I appreciate your reply. Thank you. :happy:


----------



## SJ1974

Re-reading Erich Fromm. 
Also reading Stephen R. Covey's 7 Habits of Highly Effective People.


----------



## Super Awesome

Daniel O'Malley's THE ROOK.

Love it!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Metro 2033


----------



## leafling

Marie Claire said:


> I have *After the Quake; What I Talk About When I Talk About Running; Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman* and *Kafka on the Shore.* I appreciate your reply. Thank you. :happy:


No problem!  The only one I haven't read out of those is After the Quake. The others are great! Kafka on the Shore is probably one of Murakami's best known work, if you haven't started reading any of the books yet, I suggest starting with this one. I think it was the second book of his I read, and the first one that had that surrealist element so common in Murakami's work. If you've started reading another one, though, that's okay, too! Not a big deal. Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman has some really great short stories in there and What I Talk About When I Talk About Running is a fascinating look into the author's mind. Since it's autobiographical, I'd suggest leaving it for last, but it's up to you! And despite not having read After the Quake, I'm pretty sure it must be good. 


If you end up enjoying his work, I then suggest reading: 

The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle
Norwegian Wood (not really "surrealist" as his other work, but this one launched him into fame in Japan)
The Wild Sheep Chase
Dance, Dance, Dance
Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World

I'm a big, big fan if you can't tell. x) Have fun reading!


----------



## Souljorn

just finished "children of men" and on to read "god is not great"


----------



## HopesTornOutPages

Haven't started it yet but I bought it from the bookstore yesterday, "The Happiness Project: Or, Why I Spent a Year Trying to Sing in the Morning, Clean My Closets, Fight Right, Read Aristotle, and Generally Have More Fun" by Gretchen Rubin.


----------



## JamieBond

Wizard and Glass, by Stephen King.
Spies for Hire.... don't know who by


----------



## Broken

Currently reading The way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson. should finish it in a week or two.


----------



## Listener

Habibi by Craig Thompson
New X Men Book 1 by Grant Morrison
The Path of the Yoga Sutras by Nicolai Bachman
Beyond Belief by Elaine Pagels


----------



## Redline

1. Dead Men Walking - Steve Lyons
2. Brisingr - Christopher Paolini
3. Almost Like a Whale - Steve Jones
4. Profiling Violent Crimes: An Investigative Tool - Ronald M. Holmes, Stephen T. Holmes
5. The Best Book of Useless Information Ever - Noel Botham

Follow through is too weak to read one book at a time so I'm always reading five in specific categories:
1. Science-fiction
2. Fantasy
3. Scientific
4. Area of particular interest (normally psychology, Greek mythology and philosophy)
5. Random


----------



## friendly80sfan

I am currently reading I Am Number Four by Pittacus Lore. I saw the movie and loved it, so I had to give the book a try and I love it too, so far. 
I am also reading the Bible and I just made it to the book of Ruth.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Lord of the Rings.


----------



## dizzygirl

Encounter - essays


----------



## Skadi

The Tenderness of Wolves by Stef Penney


----------



## calcifer

"The Holocaust Chronicle: A History in Words and Pictures" by John Roth
"The Fullmetal Alchemist" by Hiromu Arakawa
and "The Blue Exorcist" by Kazue Kato


----------



## Dastan

"seven daughters of eve"


----------



## geekofalltrades

I'm reading _Dreadnought_ by Cherie Priest. It's a steampunk novel that isn't steampunk just for the sake of being steampunk; it's a compelling action/adventure novel in its own right. I had the same experience with her first novel in this "series," _Boneshaker._ I'm also reading _Revenge of the Green Lanterns,_ part of Geoff Johns' reboot of the Green Lantern series. It's good.


----------



## Disfigurine

Camus' _Myth of Sisyphus_

and

Sagan's _The Demon-Haunted World _

dear Hades, what a combo...


----------



## Grac3

Right now I'm reading Looking For Alaska by John Green and Notes From the Underground by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Pr0verbs

My Bible and Sherlock Holmes Yo1


----------



## Neon Knight

Mustaine's autobiography.


----------



## Owog

Currently going through Lee Child's Jack reacher novels - surprisingly good!


----------



## ItalianJoy18

I just finished A Tale of Two Cities, and I was surprised by how good it was. I was expecting it to be dry, but I literally cried throughout the entire book (that's the INFP in me...). 

I've also been working through Plato's dialogues, which have really expanded how I think about the world. In a single sentence he can say something that will take me days to think through. 

And I'm also rereading Harry Potter for the 15th time... :blushed:


----------



## geekofalltrades

_Wintersmith_ by Terry Pratchett. I really hope that man is able to grace the world with _Scouting for Trolls..._ I want to read that novel more than anything in a long time.


----------



## Cheveyo

A Feast For Crows
Book 4 of _A Song of Ice and Fire_. 




I've put off reading it before because I am not looking forward to the wait between the 5th book and the following 2.


----------



## Antipseudonym

F. Dostoyevsky, ''The Crime and the punishment''.


----------



## Tactical Grace

geekofalltrades said:


> _Wintersmith_ by Terry Pratchett. I really hope that man is able to grace the world with _Scouting for Trolls..._ I want to read that novel more than anything in a long time.


I just finished the book after Wintersmith (I Shall Wear Midnight)!

His writings on death in this particular series break my heart.


----------



## EmpireConquered

I'm reading the thread, does that count?


----------



## silmarillion

I'm re-reading _The Hunger Games_.


----------



## Skadi

The Templar Cross by Paul Christopher.


----------



## Diamondeyes

Currently reading 'The Notebook', but have also started reading Gatsby and On The Road again.


----------



## Adrift

Just finished Melville's short story, Bartleby, the Scrivener. I believe it's Melville's attempt to convey what it means to be totally free and why that might not be such a good thing.


----------



## silmarillion

I'm reading two books about Northern Ireland and its history. It's very interesting :happy:


----------



## geekofalltrades

I've moved on to Pratchett's _Making Money_... my quest to re-read all of Discworld in chronological order is nearing its close. 

I've got some other books that have piled up while I've been focusing on Discworld, but Pratchett is uniquely brilliant, and so few of the other books I read stack up.


----------



## prplchknz

Raise the Roof High Beam, Carpenters by J.D. Salinger


----------



## Levin

I'm reading three books atm; My Struggle 6 by Karl Ove Knausgård, Walden by Henry D. Thoreau and Über die Psychologie des Unbewussten by Carl Jung.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I am reading this thing called my tablet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WhoooooHOooooooooo!


----------



## Roland Khan

Actually just started 'Hunger Games'. Put it off for a long time because even though the plot sounded intriguing, I was hesitant with it being a 'young adult' novel and all, that I thought that maybe it would be a little too basic or 'childish' in a sense. So far pretty good though.

Finally gave in to the temptation after reading here in another thread that the main character Katniss is ISTP  Always nice reading characters that I can more easily relate to. Why the Dark Tower was so good for me, Roland Deschain was just so close in character likeness that it was easy for me to relate and agree with him.


----------



## twoofthree

The Teachings of Don Juan - Carlos Castañeda


----------



## Zanimus

prplchknz said:


> The Hunger Games


You've got me disappointed all over again. I enjoyed the first; the second and third.... not so much.


I'm currently reading the second Artemis Fowl. Not sure how I feel about them right now except they're all pretty short.


----------



## twoofthree

Ron Jeremy - The Hardest


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I picked up Shogun from a local bookstore. My dad and I used to watch the episodes each week. I've always wanted to read this novel and may start tonight. Also, I downloaded the Wheel of Time series, which will be my next venture as soon as I'm finished with Shogun. Recently, I've become drawn to fantasy and Science Fiction. I want some books that will absorb me into the characters and the period, taking my mind far away from my life, and into another's.


----------



## Sybok

Sei Sh


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Fudge Cupcake Murder by Joanne Fluke


----------



## kiwigrl

The girl who played with fire. - Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Cari Knip

Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy


----------



## paper lilies

_The Secret Circle: The Initiation and the Captive Part I_ by L. J. Smith.
I've gotten so immersed in the television series, I just had to start the books.


----------



## yello

Just got this


----------



## Werewolfen

Man's Search For Meaning -by Viktor Frankl


----------



## prplchknz

Death in Venice and other stories-Thomas Mann


----------



## MyDarkAngel

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## twoofthree

Fever Pitch - Nick Hornby


----------



## slytherin360

The Diary of Anais Nin (Vol. 2)


----------



## liza_200

Great Expectations- Charles Dickens


----------



## madhatter

City of Thieves, and Bourne Supremacy.


----------



## Sybok

Today, I restarted my attempt of Book of Fire and Ice (1)... was to emotional and throw the book to the corner the last time, I tried to read it ("Lady")


----------



## lethal lava land

John Maxwell & Les Parrot, _25 Ways to Win with People_


----------



## Tad Cooper

That Old Ace in the Hole - Annie Proulx


----------



## kinetickyle

The Poe Shadow (I expect to finish this one tonight)
The Man Who Loved Books Too Much
The Metaphysical Club


----------



## kagemitsu

Just picked up that Song of Ice and Fire Thing (basically The Game of Thrones book).
Never been into fantasy literature, but I wanna give it a try for once. :\


----------



## Sybok

kagemitsu said:


> Just picked up that Song of Ice and Fire Thing (basically The Game of Thrones book).
> Never been into fantasy literature, but I wanna give it a try for once. :\


I wish you success, started a re-try for the 1st book -.-' (had the same problem with LOTR), its nice and good written... (sadly, I love SF more than F ;D)


----------



## nonnaci

Is God a mathematician? A debate over the discovery v.s. invention of mathematics.
Pride and prejudice: Jane Austen at her best?


----------



## JohnGalt

The Brain that Changes Itself -- a book about neuroplasticity and adults that have overcome remarkable neurological defecits through exercises that stimulate brain development


----------



## prplchknz

I couldn't get through death in venice, does that make me a bad person? now I'm reading maze runner


----------



## BeauGarcon

@*Kagemitsu: *I have the book and I never finished it... Got bored very fast. 
I warn you that you will need to remember a lot of names, places and other - sometimes - important facts.


I'm reading _D__own and Out in Paris and London - George Orwell__http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_and_Out_in_Paris_and_London_(boek)_


----------



## charleshudgen

I am also currently reading *Down and Out in Paris and London by:George Orwell, *_it was his_ first full-length of work. I like the content of the novel and it showed there what life goes in two cities.


______________________________________
New News in Science


----------



## twoofthree

kagemitsu said:


> Just picked up that Song of Ice and Fire Thing (basically The Game of Thrones book).
> Never been into fantasy literature, but I wanna give it a try for once. :\


I bought that book in January, but have only made it to about page 2.
I was warned that the first 150 pages or so were really slow. . . so I guess that's made me not try to get into it.

Plus I don't like book where I have to remember lots of names and places etc.


----------



## Sybok

Hi,

I never read a book, harder to "work through" as Song of Fire and Ice. Its needing long, yes, but.. atm I am at chapter 43, force-runned from chapter 29 to chapter 43 in 4 days... and its becoming better, but for me, its still not "the big surprise"... maybe I prefer Low-Fantasy more (Conan, Kane etc ^^)


----------



## nádej

Finally getting around to The Fault in Our Stars by John Green.


----------



## comeasyouare

The Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## geekofalltrades

I just finished _Snuff_, which brings my chronological re-reading of Pratchett's Discworld series to a close. 

I'm preparing to move on to _Shadowheart_ by Tad Williams, which I'm long overdue to read, and then _The Eyre Affair_ by Jasper Fforde, who has been coming highly recommended.


----------



## madhatter

American Vampire Vol. 1


----------



## ModernVisage

*Book Juggling*



LadyJava said:


> My husband just brought me _Till We Have Faces _by C.S. Lewis, and I will probably start that tonight.


 Read Till We Have Faces a while back and expected something else from the religious/fiction writer (can someone clarify why many of his books are in Religion?) C.S. Lewis; meaning I enjoyed his feminine (seemingly) fanfiction of the greek tale Aeros and Psyche.


I'm skipping through a few works including: Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury, The Power of the Actor, The Road, and the occasional short story from Kafka's complete works. Uhh, I should be working...always sidetracked


----------



## BlackMamba

The Replacement


----------



## Irregardless

Finally getting around to reading the Foundation series by Isaac Asimov. It's great so far.


----------



## Enkidu

The Travels by Marco Polo


----------



## prplchknz

the forest of hands and teeth- carrie ryan


----------



## Paradyne83

Shadows of the Apt book series...currently starting book 4 "Salute the Dark".


----------



## HollyGolightly

The Picture of Dorian Gray.
I love Oscar Wilde's writing style <3


----------



## Sharebaan

The art of influence and kafka


----------



## Spreu Weizen

I'm currently digging through my collection of Jules Verne which I've had lying about for a good while now.

Around the World in Eighty Days.


----------



## hello HELLO

It's only a novella, and I'm done reading it, but I recommend you all read Sarrasine by Honoré de Balzac, in English or in the original French.

http://www.fullbooks.com/Sarrasine.html


----------



## Soleil

hello HELLO said:


> It's only a novella, and I'm done reading it, but I recommend you all read Sarrasine by Honoré de Balzac, in English or in the original French.
> 
> Sarrasine by Honore de Balzac - Full Text Free Book


 Why do you recommend this?

I just started Erich Fromm's 'The Art of Loving' and I'm also reading Orwell's 1984 and Lewis Caroll's 'Through the Looking Glass'. I read Alice's Adventures in Wonderland two months ago so I figured I'd read 'Through the Looking Glass'.


----------



## hello HELLO

^I thought it was an interesting quick read. Also, Balzac is obscure enough that nobody on this site would recommend it.  I figure that with all the other classics, since they are already classics, people have heard of/would read them anyway.

It deals with sexuality, our perceptions of things and how simple revelations can shake up our entire world. The story has an interesting twist to it. Also, some of the descriptions are beautifully written. Since this is a personality forum after all, I just thought it is relevant.

Alsooo... ulterior motive in recommending this... was to find out who on this site speaks/knows French


----------



## twoofthree

Alice's Adventures in Wonderland
Thirteen Hours
Fever Pitch (still)


----------



## hauntology

Hotel World.

very bizzare and sad story told by dead people.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli

I just started reading Think and Grow Rich by Napoleon Hill. Not really liking it. :dry:


----------



## lisaregina7390

I recently started reading A Walk Across America by Peter Jenkins.


----------



## nonnaci

The sorrows of young Werther... Did this start the whole suicidal limerent infp precedence?


----------



## Solitude315

Slaughterhouse-Five; I love Vonnegut.


----------



## snowbell

That Used to Be Us: How America Fell Behind in the World It Invented and How We Can Come Back, by Thomas L. Friedman and Michael Mandelbaum. Good book.


----------



## hauntology

Now I'm going to read Cat's Cradle because someone mentioned Kurt Vonnegut. KV=<3 in book form with traces of philosophical horror!


----------



## Solitude315

Cat's Cradle=One of the best books ever written by mankind


----------



## Pom87

Across The River and Into The Trees, Hemingway.

I have a bit of trouble getting into it. 

That might also be the case because I read around 15 other books in the previous weeks, I think it is time for a little break. I will get back to it soon..


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Just finished Caleb's Crossing, by Geraldine Brooks. What a beautiful story! Set in the 17th century, and the narrator was such a compelling character, as were all of the others.
I am back to reading megabook, otherwise known as The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest, by Stieg Larsson. It's a huge book but brilliant plot, lots of suspense, and the main character (Lisbeth Salander) is one of the most interesting and unique characters that I've ever encountered.


----------



## Lloydy

The Naked Woman - By Desmond Morris. An interesting insight into parts of womens bodies as categorised like as if people were zoo animals which is what most of Desmond Morris' books are about, such as The Naked Ape and so on, after i have finished that i will read The Naked Man to see how he tackles that one. The more i know about humans the more weaknesses i may find


----------



## VivianeScrooge

Currently reading Catching Fire, sequel of The Hunger Games. I know its kind a late but I gave up on sci-fis years ago and started to be interested with self development/mystical like Paolo Coelhos(My personal favorites aare The Alchemist, The Witch From Portobello and Eleven Minutes), or the classics like Edgar Allan Poe, Sylvia Plath, Shakespeare, and Greek Mythology.
But before Catching Fire, I recently finish How To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## Enkidu

_The Narrator_ by Michael Cisco. I read his earlier novel _The Divinity Student_ a number of years ago while at college. I believe that I started reading Stanislaw Lem and Gene Wolfe shortly after so I didn't pick up any of his other books. It's too bad! This particular novel is no less imaginative and hypnotizing. There is something very unique about the way this man writes stories...update later.


----------



## Zegaray

Currently reading The Girl Who Kicked a Hornets Nest. The last of the Millenium Series. 

I really want to read the rest of the Hunger Game Series.


----------



## Cover3

All the devils are here: Bethany Mclean


----------



## VivianeScrooge

Araya said:


> Currently reading The Girl Who Kicked a Hornets Nest. The last of the Millenium Series.
> 
> I really want to read the rest of the Hunger Game Series.


The rest of The Hunger Game series are FANTASTIC. Very frantic plot twist, beautifully construct conspiracy theory, detailed refuge and fight scenes, interesting places, the books seems to lure us to think every one could be enemy, so each pages we are guessing along with Katniss. Without a doubt Katniss Everdeen is the best heroine ever! An embodiment of a strong, powerful feminist! And I practically go insane over Peeta Mellark and his beautiful words, his gestures, his gentle demeanor, as if I could touch him, hear his voice :3 :3 he is more dreamy than any of those twilight yahoos!! seriously put edward down the drain!!!!!!!!!!!Peeta!!!!!!!!!

But I'm not going to spoil anything. All I can say, the second book is the most romantic, the third book is the most action pack.

I'm sorry. But I am just so excited with The Hunger Games series, I'm fascinated with the plot, the story, the characters, Suzzane Collins is something else! Way knock that Stephanie Mayer on her stupid vampire fantasies!


----------



## hauntology

Pet Semetary, stephen king. A long time favorite.


----------



## Culex

Currently reading "Dune" by Frank Herbert.

I'm have around 1/3 of the book read and it's pretty entertaining so far.


----------



## kiwigrl

Stieg Larsson's "Girl who kicked a hornet's nest".


----------



## Adrift

Search for Grace by Bruce Goldberg

A hypnotherapist decides to find out if the past life account of his patient is real; he manages to find lots of documentation that support his patient's story.

For those who are curious about reincarnation, this is a great read.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

I had a reading list for this week and the Time Quartet series by Madeleine L'Engle is scheduled this week. I'm now on book 3, _The Swiftly Tilting Planet_. Pretty much interesting, if you want fantasy and science fiction in one scoop.


----------



## twoofthree

SophiaScorpia said:


> I had a reading list for this week and the Time Quartet series by Madeleine L'Engle is scheduled this week. I'm now on book 3, _The Swiftly Tilting Planet_. Pretty much interesting, if you want fantasy and science fiction in one scoop.


I read the first two of those when I was a child.
I didn't even know they were more books in the series.
I'll have to seek them out now. . .


----------



## SophiaScorpia

twoofthree said:


> I read the first two of those when I was a child.
> I didn't even know they were more books in the series.
> I'll have to seek them out now. . .


Yes, there are now four books in the Time Quartet series
1.) A Wrinkle in Time
2.) A Wind in the Door
3.) A Swiftly Tilting Planet
4.) Many Waters


----------



## twoofthree

Mother Night - Vonnegut


----------



## Paradox1987

"Ethics" - Baruch de Spinoza/ Benedict Spinoza


----------



## nádej

Girl Walks Into a Bar by Rachel Dratch


----------



## friendly80sfan

I'm reading three books right now:
1. Dunk by David Lubar
2. To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee
3. Fallen Angels by Walter Dean Meyers
They're all really good so far.


----------



## SJ1974

_*Scientific Matters - Achieving Scienific Literacy*_ by Robert M. Hazen & James Trefil
Basically an introduction to science. Would be a great addition to any elementary school and/or high school.


----------



## 364unbirthdays

_How We Decide_ and _Castle Waiting_


----------



## evenstar

Emotional Intelligence by Daniel Goleman


----------



## Mind Swirl

The Prince and the Pauper by Mark Twain. 
It's one of those stories everyone knows, but mostly through shortened adaptations.


----------



## 543222187

...where the red fern grows....


----------



## geekofalltrades

_The Eyre Affair_ by Jasper Fforde.


----------



## plausible

A Tale of Two Cities 
_/bullet to my head/_


----------



## Pathosray

Currently Stephen King's 'Cujo' and 'The Dark Tower'.


----------



## hrinfaxi

I've been attempting to read Paul Theroux's Ghost Train to the Eastern Star, but it's so bloody negative, as if he has a grudge against half of humanity... the pattern I'm seeing so far is: highlighting the attributes of the people and places he sees in as morose a manner as possible + some negative generalization drawn from the same. Gets old after awhile (like, 2 chapters).


----------



## Niji

In His Shoes: A Journey Through Autism - Joanna L. Keating-Velasco
The Art of Happiness - Dalai Lama


----------



## madhatter

just finished reading City of Thieves by David Benioff, and a murder mystery called Elegy for Eddie.


----------



## Ubuntu

The Forever War by Joe Haldeman


----------



## Thomas60

I've just finished reading "Shadows in Flight" - Orson Scott Card


----------



## flicker099

I'm currently reading The Two Towers by J.R.R. Tolkien. Aww yeah!


----------



## geekofalltrades

_Good Omens_ by Pratchett and Gaiman.


----------



## BeauGarcon

Franz Kafka - Das Urteil (Dutch: Het vonnis)


----------



## 4B in a 4H world

Right now, Poisonwood Bible, just read The Peony Pavilion. I highly recommend both. Everyone in the world should have read all Harry Potter books by now. At least once.


----------



## tberg

_A Thousand Splendid Suns_, by Khaled Hosseini
_The Better Angels of Our Nature: Why Violence Has Declined_, by Steven Pinker


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Glock: The Rise of America's Gun


----------



## kiskadee

Just finished _A Game of Thrones_, and now I'm starting _A Clash of Kings_.


----------



## Otawan

I'm reading Rousseau's, "Reveries of the Solitary Walker," recently. He's so contradictory it's hilarious.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Just about to finish *A Storm of Swords* in George R. R. Martin's _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series. I am absolutely _loving_ it!


----------



## SophiaScorpia

geekofalltrades said:


> _Good Omens_ by Pratchett and Gaiman.


Are you done reading it? It's a great book, isn't it?


----------



## geekofalltrades

@SophiaScorpia I've read it once already, and I wasn't particularly impressed with it the first time. But then again, I came to it off of Discworld, desperate for more Pratchett, and was basically hoping that it would be like another Discworld novel (which it's not). Now that I'm reading it again and judging it on its own merits, I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Skum

*The Guns of August* -WWI history and AMAZINGLY WRITTEN. The prose is so damn good and actually made me laugh out loud a couple times (shit hasn't started to go down yet. Kaiser William II is just being super embarrassing).
*Thinking Architecture- *clarity and inspiration. Well written, supplemented with lovely photos.


----------



## mushr00m

After a long time planning to read it, George Orwell 1984. Heavy book, not literally.


----------



## HippoHunter94

Rereading The Stranger by Albert Camus. Terrific novel, even if Meursault is a grade-A douche bag.


----------



## VertigoH

_Monsters of Men_ by Patrick Ness, book #3 in the Chaos Walking trilogy. I was up so late reading, it's impossible to put down.


----------



## twoofthree

Time Quartet 3 : Swiftly Tilting Planet


----------



## Dalien

A Game of Thrones~~A Song of Ice and Fire
I'm loving it! I find it quite powerful... drawing me into the story; I'm right there with them!


----------



## The Wanderer

Invisible Man by Ralph Ellison. It's pretty good.


----------



## Listener

The Power of Parable by John Dominic Crossan
Twelve Steps to a Compassionate Life by Karen Armstrong
A People's History of Christianity by Diana Butler Bass
Y The Last Man (Book 8) by Brian K. Vaughan
Batman The Black Mirror by Scott Snyder


----------



## Miss Butterfly Girl

Critique of Pure Reason-Immanuel Kant
The Will to Power-Friedrich Nietchze
Sense and Sensibility-Jane Austen
On War-Carl von Clausewitz


----------



## Zwielicht

Going to start _Jane Austen_, but I also need to get my hands on _Monsters of Men_. Thanks for reminding me VertigoH!:wink:


----------



## Sayonara

The Prophecies of Nostradamus.


----------



## grmpf

Murakami's "A Wild Sheep Chase" (in Dutch translation)


----------



## Holgrave

I'm reading _The Complete Tales and Poems of Edgar Allen Poe_.


----------



## grizzlyy

Death of a Salesman, Arthur Miller


----------



## Nekomata

Snakehead by Anthony Horowitz <3


----------



## snowbell

Currently reading two books: 

Why the West Rules - For Now: The Patterns of History, and What they Reveal About the Future (by Ian Morris)
Introvert Power: Why Your Inner Life Is Your Hidden Strength (by Laurie Helgoe)

After this, I plan to read Atlas Shrugged (by Ayn Rand), and Mayflower: A Story of Courage, Community, and War (by Nathaniel Philbrick).


----------



## woodpeace

Between Dignity and Despair: Jewish Life in Nazi Germany by Marion A. Kaplan.


----------



## Hruberen

Silent Truth by Sherrilyn Kenyon


----------



## kiwigrl

I just finished reading "The girl who kicked a hornet's nest". 
I loved it so much I hated putting it down. I recommend the trilogy.


----------



## Niji

The Girl Who Spoke With Pictures - Eileen Miller


----------



## Josef

Imagine - How Creativity Works


----------



## aravis

RENEWED SHALL BE BLADE THAT WAS BROKEN, THE CROWNLESS AGAIN SHALL BE KING

Just wanted to post that. I'm rereading the trilogy.


----------



## aravis

kiwigrl said:


> I just finished reading "The girl who kicked a hornet's nest".
> I loved it so much I hated putting it down. I recommend the trilogy.


Loved the books! Enjoyed the Swedish movies. Not a fan of the recent remake with Daniel Craig. Did you see it?


----------



## iBleedink

"The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake" by Aimee Bender


----------



## Polymaniac

_The History of Western Philosophy _- Bertrand Russell
_After Virtue _- Alasdair MacIntyre
_Groundwork for the Metaphysics of Morals _​- Immanuel Kant


----------



## Annietopia

The Definite Book of Body Language by Alan&Barbara Pease x)


----------



## CrabbyPaws

I love the screenname of the girl who started the thread :tongue:

I'm reading How To Win Friends And Influence People, after seeing some people mention it in here. It is very good! It has helped me out already.

I'm also reading The Duke And I by Julia Quinn. Old fashioned romance books with dukes and lords are my favourite! :blushed:


----------



## Hermaeus

"The Art of War"- Sun Tzu
"The Antichrist"- Friedrich Nietzsche

And yes, I am not forced to read this^^


----------



## SophiaScorpia

Hermaeus said:


> "The Art of War"- Sun Tzu
> "The Antichrist"- Friedrich Nietzsche
> 
> No, I'm not reading this because I have to^^


For your class?


----------



## Hermaeus

No, I simply have too much free time, don't like the christian philosophy and am a hobby-warlord.

You may take this as sarcasm, but it is true.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

Hermaeus said:


> No, I simply have too much free time, don't like the christian philosophy and am a hobby-warlord.
> 
> You may take this as sarcasm, but it is true.


Actually I don't. Well, what do you find in books before you read them?


----------



## Adrift

Stealing Time: The New Science of Aging by Fred Warshofsky

What causes morning stiffness in old people? Why do tortoises live so long? Why is it easier for kids to learn new languages? What did we learn from the Biosphere 2 experiment? How long can we extend the human lifespan? This book covers all that and more.


----------



## Polymaniac

Nietzsche was certifiably insane at the time he wrote _​The Antichrist._


----------



## Hermaeus

This is an interesting point. But whether I read the book of a madman or not... I am not a big friend of religion. @SophiaScorpia: Nevermind


----------



## Polymaniac

I'm not much of a religion fan either. I'm actually planning to read _Beyond Good and Evil _​myself.


----------



## fiertelann

_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? _by Philip K. Dick. It's the book that Ridley Scott based _Blade Runner_ on, and it's quite good, although I'm only a little into it. 

The title itself is extremely thought-provoking.


----------



## madhatter

Just re-read Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's/Philosopher's Stone, and now I'm starting Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## Holgrave

Still reading Poe, but for the time being, I have to read for class, so _Hotel at the Corner of Bitter and Sweet_​. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

Reading "Cosmos by Carl Saga" again, such an enjoyable read.


----------



## Wes97

Statecraft: Strategies for a Changing World by Margaret Thatcher.

I've read around 130 pages so far and it's filled with powerful insight backed up with facts and also includes statistics, tables and pictures. It's a bold, fresh piece of work. A bit like a thesis but quintessentially Thatcherite. It changed my views on foreign policy. I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Thomas60

Hermaeus said:


> "The Art of War"- Sun Tzu
> "The Antichrist"- Friedrich Nietzsche
> 
> And yes, I am not forced to read this^^


I couldn't turn the art of war into some over-arching system of thought, but having the 7 main factors of success and a break-up of situational lessons in support of those, gives good thinking ground to apply in most places as a starting point.


----------



## Azure Bass

The R Document by Irving Wallace.


----------



## Impermanence

Siddhartha by Herman Hesse.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl

Two Nations by Andrew Hacker. Hoping to take a class with him soon.


----------



## Polymaniac

_Critique of Pure Reason_​ - Immanuel Kant


----------



## FiNe SiTe

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## nowhere_man

The Long Goodbye by Raymond Chandler (in a classic noir mood of late)


----------



## Yuval

Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay


----------



## Dolorous Haze

I just started Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## Listener

The I Ching A Biography by Richard Smith
Gnostic Paul by Elaine Pagels
The Dead Sea Scrolls and the Christian Myth by John Allegro


----------



## BeauGarcon

Illuminatus said:


> Some days ago I finished reading _Angels & Demons _by Dan Brown.


Worst book ever: total trash.


----------



## snowbell

Why the West Rules--for Now: The Patterns of History, and What They Reveal About the Future, by Ian Morris


----------



## geekofalltrades

_1984_ by George Orwell. I've never read it, and am enjoying it so far. Kind of dreary, but I think that's part of the intended impact. Also reading _Thursday Next: First Among Sequels_ by Jasper Fforde.


----------



## madhatter

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban.
Everything You Wanted to Know about Indians But Were Afraid to Ask, by Anton Treuer.


----------



## rycbar

_Mindhunter_ by John Douglas
_Man for Himself_ by Erich Fromm


----------



## ohmyitschels

Very recently, I just finished reading The Perks of Being a Wallflower by Stephen Chbosky and it has changed the way I think about myself. Never have I identified so much with a book character. Charlie and I would have been friends if he existed.

My next read is The Geeks Shall Inherit the Earth: Popularity, Quirk Theory, and Why Outsiders Thrive After High School by Alexandra Robins. I can't wait. It comes in today.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

ohmyitschels said:


> My next read is The Geeks Shall Inherit the Earth: Popularity, Quirk Theory, and Why Outsiders Thrive After High School by Alexandra Robins. I can't wait. It comes in today.


Sounds really good.


----------



## aconite

The Prince of Nothing trilogy by R. Scott Baker. I'm halfway through the second book by now.


----------



## Promethea

"Winter Harbor"
It was written in the 1940s about a couple who bought a lighthouse on an island in Maine, and moved there to get away from the city.

and:

"Ghosts of Acadia"
Ghost stories and legends about the _Acadia national park_ (where I'm staying this summer.)


----------



## Otawan

I'm reading an Emily Dickinson biography right now.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

'Fear Nothing' by Dean Kootz. Previously, I read his book by the name of 'Lightning'. I loved 'Lightning', and I find 'Fear Nothing' very interesting!


----------



## Tad Cooper

The Wavering of Haruhi Suzumiya (the light novel)


----------



## physicsrabbit

Finished_ The Lord of the Rings_ some days ago and just started _The Hound of the Baskervilles._


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

_The Ascent of Money_ by Niall Ferguson



geekofalltrades said:


> _1984_ by George Orwell.


How do you like this one, geek? I've been meaning to read its spiritual sibling, _Brave New World_.


----------



## timeless

Ayn Rand's Anthem


----------



## Zero11

Lenore Thomson´s "Personality Type An owners manual" :mellow:


----------



## nowhere_man

Tonight I started Kurt Vonnegut's 'Sirens of Titan' and thus far I am enjoying it a great deal.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'm busy reading 'I'll Take Manhattan' by Judith Krantz. Reads like a Jilly Cooper novel in some parts...but other than that, it's good so far.


----------



## Planisphere

It's nice to see that a lot of good books aren't going unappreciated. roud:

Right now I'm flittering between Raphael by Alphonse de Lamartine (1849), Paradise Lost by John Milton (1674), and The Mongols by Jeremiah Curtin (1908). Old books to be sure, but I love them anyway. Almost all of my newer reads have been textbooks of some kind. I try to pick out a variety though, sometimes electing to get a few modern books from other countries if it seems there's a bias another country's textbooks won't have (especially in the realm of history).


----------



## josie18

right now i'm reading _God Never Blinks :50 lessons for Life's Little Detours _by Regina Brett. it's a really good book so far .


----------



## Polymaniac

_The Birth of Tragedy _- Friedrich Nietzsche (from _Basic Writings of Nietzsche_​)


----------



## geekofalltrades

Meritocrat said:


> How do you like this one, geek? I've been meaning to read its spiritual sibling, _Brave New World_.


It was good. I found it a bit predictable, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Enkidu

Sorcerer's Apprentice
by Tahir Shah


----------



## iscem42

Finally finishing GRRM's _A Dance with Dragons_. I'm about to get to _The Magic Mountain_ by Thomas Mann (I loved Death in Venice, so I'm really looking forward to this).

Further down the line is _The Book of the New Sun_ by Gene Wolfe. "Literary" sci-fi / fantasy that was critically but not commercially successful as far as I know. It'll be interesting to see whether that sort of thing suits my tastes.


----------



## tberg

JPS said:


> _The Birth of Tragedy _- Friedrich Nietzsche (from _Basic Writings of Nietzsche_​)


Nietzsche is one of my favorites. What did you get out of _The Birth of Tragedy_?


----------



## ElizabethA.

Just started reading _The American Language _(Fourth Edition) by H.L. Mencken.

Also, I've just placed _How Mathematicians Think: Using Ambiguity, Contradiction, and Paradox to Create Mathematics_ by William Byers on hold at the library:happy:


----------



## Roland Khan

Everybody Poops!


----------



## Inveniet

Path notes of an american nija master - Glenn Morris
Insight into the esoteric aspects of the ninja. Not for the ordinary reader though.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Nikon Coolpix P500 user manual and Photography for beginners magazine issue 14. 2012


----------



## Polymaniac

tberg said:


> Nietzsche is one of my favorites. What did you get out of _The Birth of Tragedy_?


I think Nietzsche is very entertaining and insightful too, but the beginning of _Birth_ (I'm on Section 4 so far) is dry in comparison to his other works (which were much more elegant in terms of style). This was recognized by both the editor and Nietzsche, too.

I still like it nonetheless.:happy:


----------



## claude

I tried to read Lords of Chaos, The bloody rise of the satanic metal underground, but I got bored pretty quickly. I just started portrait of the artist as a young man, which I'm really enjoying.


----------



## OregonPoppy

Just finished "A Discovery of Witches" and looking forward to book #2
Listening to "You Are Not a Gadget" as an audiobook - Lanier makes a lot of good points, but I'm still thinking about how much I agree with his conclusions.
Need to start "People of the Book" for next week's book club meeting.


----------



## PseudoSenator

bumpitty bump


----------



## Elsewhere1

I couldn't resist, lol!


----------



## maxisokay

No Belongs Here More Than You by Miranda July


----------



## Krelian91

I'm trying to finish Mishima's Spring Snow but I hate Kiyoaki so much that I'd like to go inside the book and choke him to death.


----------



## Lesley Drakken

Fahrenheit 451.

Ow, ow, ow, ow, ow.


----------



## HAL 9000

The Hobbit

:crazy:


----------



## agape eros

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. Even though it's required reading for my studies, I actually quite enjoy it so far. roud:


----------



## LyricalWhip

Atlas Shrugged

Ayn Rand


----------



## Vathir

Designing With the Mind in Mind. It's about GUI design from the perspective of psychology.


----------



## SoulScream

All Quiet on the Western Front by Erich Maria Remarque


----------



## flamy

HAL 9000 said:


> The Hobbit
> 
> :crazy:


I just strated reading it too!


----------



## Nekomata

His Dark Materials: Northern Lights by Philip Pullman.


----------



## Kyonkichi

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams


----------



## friendly80sfan

I'm reading Taming the Star Runner by S. E. Hinton. I love it so much. Travis is the first book character that I feel like I truely identify with. I love S. E. Hinton's writing style too.


----------



## wingcharm

ashes ashes by jo tregiarri
and fifty shades freed

hey! i have shelfari account, who wants to be my friend? pm me your username and i'll add you. it's like social library for bookworms


----------



## Subtle Murder

*The Wasp Factory* by Iain Banks.


----------



## Mange

Mockingjay, last book in the hunger games series. So far I like Catching Fire the best.


----------



## woodpeace

Romantic Moderns: English Writers, Artists and the Imagination from Virginia Woolf to John Piper - by Alexandra Harris.


----------



## SoulScream

My old physics textbook for 10th grade. Quite fascinating shit  Although I am not really a fan of electricity and electromagnetic forces I realized that the said textbook explains everything quite well.


----------



## 0vercast

The Story of Light by Ben Bova


----------



## aconite

I've just read it, but I guess it counts:
China Mieville - The City & The City


----------



## geekofalltrades

I've been rereading Lemony Snicket's _Series of Unfortunate Events._


----------



## Obsidean

Blood and Soil: A World History of Genocide and Extermination from Sparta to Darfur by Ben Kiernan


----------



## Zilchopincho

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring. I think it's slow to start but it's still very good. I've read the Hobbit already and am just preparing myself for when the Hobbit releases.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Twilight of the Elites - America After Meritocracy
by Christopher Hayes


----------



## Kilgore Trout

The Tempest - Shakespeare

The Basic Writings of Bertrand Russell - Bertrand Russell

The Way of Zen - Alan watts


----------



## Plaxico

I'm (honestly) reading a book called _Resilience_ and I gave up on reading it.


----------



## Hedgehog2.0

Earth to Hell: Wudang Series Book 1 by Kylie Chan. 4th book in her overall series.


----------



## Staffan

The Gunslinger by Stephen King. First in the Dark Tower series. I'm not crazy about it so far but I'm going to read it at least half way through before giving up.


----------



## ShadoWolf

Neverending Story


----------



## Morpheus83

James Patterson's _Bloody Valentine_

Not bad for a whodunnit, quick-read novella...


----------



## Tehol Beddict

Sword of Truth by Terry Goodkind, really don't now what i would do without scifi-fantasy novels.


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly

What the Night Knows by Dean Koontz...Very good book so far.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

I'm reading The Hunchback of Notre Dame by Victor Hugo, Physics of the Impossible by Michio Kaku, and Napoleon of Notting Hill by G.K. Chesterton.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

The Undiscovered Self and Introduction to Jungian Psychology


----------



## chillhat

Seanan McGuire Ashes of honor fans of urban fantasy world would love it! =)


----------



## MrViking

"Washington: A Life" by Chernow and "Debt of Honor" Clancy.


----------



## FiNe SiTe

At the moment I'm trying to read Dante's: Inferno.




CapedCrusaderess said:


> I'm reading The Hunchback of Notre Dame by Victor Hugo, Physics of the Impossible by Michio Kaku, and Napoleon of Notting Hill by G.K. Chesterton.


Random question:
How are you finding Physics of the Impossible?
Is it worth the read?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

*Finished:* _The Tempest. _I finished performing this play in class. I played Caliban and Juno. Shakespeare is fun to read out loud because his words slip off your tongue like water rolling down a moss-covered tree. The play I had read before this one was _Much Ado About Nothing_, which was way funnier, especially the parts between Benedick and Beatrice. The movie version is hilarious, with Michael Keaton, Keanu Reeves, and Denzel Washington. Of course, Keanu Reeves kept reminding me of his meme and role in _Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure._

*Finished:* _Misery._ Stephen King is an addicting writer. I finished this one in two days, because I wanted to find what was going to happen next. I left this novel looking over my shoulder for a crazed woman carrying an axe, while calling people "dirty birdies." I checked out _The Shining_, which should be fun.

*Reading:* _Secular Philosophy and the Religious Temperament. _This book is composed of a series of essays by Thomas Nagel, who I've heard great things about. I've only read one essay so far, but his style is clear and lucid. I'm trying to expand from analytic philosophy and hear differing perspectives, especially on the criticisms of both religious and secular ideas. I've heard that he really cuts to the heart of the matter, which is one of my main reasons for choosing this book.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

FiNe SiTe said:


> At the moment I'm trying to read Dante's: Inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question:
> How are you finding Physics of the Impossible?
> Is it worth the read?



It's definitely interesting. It explains the details into _why_ we cannot create certain things such as Death Stars and Light Sabers and how far away (in time) we might actually be from creating them.


----------



## Jade99

Reading Batman Begins and The Dark Knight novelization


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Everything Is Illuminated. So far it's good, but not as good as everyone said it was.


----------



## kiwigrl




----------



## Tad Cooper

Clash of Kings - GRR Martin


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Since finishing my English degree I have been embracing being able to read what I want by leisurely going through the Harry Potter books again. roud: Haters gonna hate. Just finished Half-Blood Prince, which gets an awfully bad rep I think for being only marginally worse than the book before it.


----------



## blacksheepdog

I'm half-way The Year We Left Home, and am really enjoying it. The book spans a 30 year period, and for me there's something about imagining peoples lives playing out over time that really hooks me emotionally. The authors really good at making every day events readable. Her ability to characterize and convey different points of view is impressive, I think.


----------



## madhatter

The Emperor's Soul, by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Lycrester

_Palm of the Hand Stories_ by Yasunari Kawabata


----------



## Kriash

Just finished the Hunger Games trilogy which was incredibly short but worth the read I guess. Reading Anathem by Neal Stephenson now. I keep putting it off for some reason.


----------



## LoonyLovegood

Perks of being a wallflower.


----------



## Doll

Rereading _The Beautiful and Damned_, F. Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## nikkii

Fifty Shades Darker, I've had to wait because of school maybe I will finish over Christmas break hopefully.


----------



## A_Small_Potatos_Mind

Will Durant's Story of Civilization Vol. 1.

It's only 900 pages, and you could chuck it through a windshield. : )


----------



## armyofdreamers

I'm rereading The Perks of Being a Wallflower for the seventh time. XD (Also been trying to convince my mom to buy me The Casual Vacancy, so I'll probably be reading that soon.)


----------



## TheGreenNinja

Black List by Brad Thor


----------



## Dolorous Haze

The Metamorphosis and Other Stories by Kafka.


----------



## themartyparade

A confederacy of dunces by John Kennedy Toole. It was published postmortem and I'd say I'm quite happy about this. My INTP friend recommended it, calling it "one of the most hilarious books". I don't understand what he's talking about. 200 pages to go, eugh.


----------



## Marie Claire

Emotional Unavailability, Recognizing it, Understanding It, and Avoiding Its Trap ( I enjoy pop psychology.)


----------



## Hermit

Ive just finished reading the book the Magician by Somerset Maugham, which is based on the writers experiences with the occultist Aleister Crowley. I actually enjoyed reading the book. 

Right now i read a book about the Enneagram written by Andreas Ebert


----------



## LoonyLovegood

The Hunger Games


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Thalassa

*Literature


*_The Air-Conditioned Nightmare _by Henry Miller (after he returned from Paris, Miller took a trip across the entire U.S., already in early 40s seeing how America was evolving into something corporate, he was distressed by the post-Industrial waste he saw in cities upon landing by boat in Boston, and finally ended up in Big Sur, CA where he spent his later years).


*Non-Fiction (Intermittently)
*_
The Urban Idea in Colonial America _by Sylvia Doughty Fries* (A truly fascinating look at what the founding fathers REALLY intended for major cities built on the East coast, with references to the actual city plans and philosophical motives for each place. It of MAJOR MAJOR NOTE that it had nothing to do with anything Ayn Rand or right wing libertarians espouse with the capitalist free market. Written in 1977.)
*
_Natural Detox_ by Marie Farquharson (self-explanatory)_


Pranic Psychotherapy_ by Master Choa Kok Sui (self-therapy via meditation and breathing techniques for various common issues)


----------



## LunaWolf

Anna Karenina by Tolstoj ... so far it's really dramatic roud:


----------



## madhatter

American Gods, by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Nightshade

_The Gunslinger: The Dark Tower I_ (Stephen King)


----------



## Pathosray

Same as above.

Also _Contact_, By Carl Sagan


----------



## nonnaci

the hero with a thousand faces. Yay for youtube


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Bible of the Adversary by Michael W. Ford

Every Day is an Atheist Holiday by Penn Jillette


----------



## nádej

I've been working through A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin for a while now.

Also reading The Emperor's Children by Claire Messud.


----------



## Kytaari

Timeline- Michael Crichton
Airborn- Forgot the name of the author, but it's YA fiction
The Hard Science Fiction Renaissance-Anthology
Mars-Ben Bova
The Gift of Magic-Lynn Kurland


----------



## BlackisPerfection

The Untethered Soul-Michael A. Singer
Haven't gotten too deep into the book, but it's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Toru Okada

a compilation of short stories by lovecraft


----------



## Ubuntu

I'm starting Bridge to Terabithia later.


----------



## Roland Khan

Antichrist - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## MonogamyIsNice

Ethics For the New Millennium by the Dalai Lama


----------



## Laney

The Southern Vampire Mysteries aka True Blood series. It's junk food for the brain.


----------



## Ubuntu

Eyes of the Tarot-Bruce Coville


----------



## madhatter

The Way of Kings, by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Kirsanov

I am finishing up _Russian Fairy Tales_ collected by Afanasev, rereading through _The Lord of the Rings_ by Tolkien, and just starting _Russia: A History_ by Harcave.


----------



## geekofalltrades

I'm finishing up the _Hunger Games_ trilogy. They've been a lot better than I was expecting. Nothing Earth-shattering, but fun to read. I also just finished up _Rage of the Red Lanterns_, an installment in Geoff Johns' _Green Lantern_ reboot. The series is starting to get really interesting.


----------



## Bricolage

I started the Hannibal series (Thomas Harris) chronologically with Red Dragon. Some fucked up yet entertaining shit. I suspect a meta-message...Harris you dawg. So many paradoxes in this one though - good guys are slightly bad and bad guys are misunderstood. Some reviewer made a good point in saying people have a hard time identifying with a "normal" serial killer, so authors and filmmakers usually dress them up as geniuses or ubermensch somehow. It would paradoxically be scarier if the bad guys were more normal, yeah? That's maybe how child molesters are perceived in Western culture. That sound 'bout right?


----------



## DiamondDays

The Books of the South - Omnibus volume containing nr 4-6 of the Black Company series by Glen Cook.

He writes fantasy in a way that reminds me of how Isaac Asimov writes sci-fi. Although it's very much more character based than Asimov. It's the brevity and the fast pace. It's not at all like GRRM or Robert Jordan who paint very vivid pictures. I like it, it's refreshing.


----------



## moonpixie

I'm about to start book 9 of the House of Nights series: Destined. I really need to start soon, because I have so many other books on my list to read as well.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Gone Girl, by Gillian Flynn


----------



## SirVanhan

*Sense and sensibility*, by Jane Austen. It's well written, characters are quite interesting, still not caught up by the plot. Half book is pretty close though.


----------



## Leliel

Naked Lunch - William S. Burroughs


----------



## scorpion

I recently started John Dies at the End.


----------



## Sino425

I'm reading Kafka on the Shore and my Neuroscience textbook.


----------



## Adrift

The Conscious Universe by Dean Radin,

This is probably the best book I've read on psychical research.


----------



## fihe

not really a reading book, but I've been studying from Schaum's Outlines "Beginning Chemistry", and I also just started their Applied Physics book.


----------



## Ladyintricate

Finished Elantris by Brandon Sanderson about a week ago. I am currently without a book due to Christmas shenanigans and preparations.

I highly recommend Elantris, though! Especially if you like fantasy books at all. If you like philosophy or zombies...you may also like it. :kitteh:


----------



## android654




----------



## Geiger

I'm planning to get around to wholesale eventually.

Right now I'm reading Starship Troopers, by the late great Robert A Heinlein. It's absolutely phenomonal so far.


----------



## android654

Geiger said:


> I'm planning to get around to wholesale eventually.


You should make the time, it's a short read.

I'm now reading


----------



## abigaleblues

_This is How you Lose Her _by Junot Diaz. I would recommend a working knowledge of Spanish before selecting this book. It is very good. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kyandigaru

_Mogul by Terrance Dean_. Its a reall interesting read and its for those who dont mind reading about bisexuality with men. Men on men sex scenes as well as men on women scenes. If you're not into hollywood or at least hip hop music, then dont bother picking up the book. Its a fast pace reading, i started on it last Sunday and now i'm on chapter 36. LOL


----------



## Bricolage

Bertrand Russell's History of Western Philosophy. Like a good perceiver, I plan on starting at the end (Schopenhauer and Nietzsche!) and omitting the boring parts (Greek antiquity: belch). :crying:


----------



## heterogeneous

Unwind by Neal Shusterman.


----------



## Ubuntu

The Sign of Fear-Cameron Dokey


----------



## Synched

Mistborn: The Final Empire, by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## imaphoenix

War and Peace


----------



## Little Cloud

I've just read "_The Resistance" of Gemma Malley!
_It was *amazing!!*


----------



## Synched

I finished "The Well of Ascension" by Brandon Sanderson last friday, and now I'm reading the final book of the "Mistborn" trilogy. It's "The Hero of Ages" by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## SeekingObjectivity

The Questioning by James Ash (wonderful fantasy novel about free will, the afterlife, god, and suicide). I love this book!

Bone River by Megan Chance (nice story about a woman who finds a mummy and her life begins to change). This book is very good.


----------



## saltana

L'Etranger by Albert Camus. I'm reading it in the original French version, so it's taking a long time.


----------



## bloodybiscuit

Metro 2033 by Dmitry Glukhovsky ,just played the game, it seemed fun and the plot was interesting so I got the book and I have to say this is one hell of a book its not just about survival but also how humanity is trying to understand why the post-apocalyptic earth is the way it is and why god has abandoned man kind. The characters seem to be philosophers questioning the meaning of life at every chance they get. All-in-all its a great book. Going to read Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell after this.


----------



## Roland Khan

Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Synched

Roland787 said:


> Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


I have recently ordered that book, hopefully I'll get it soon. I really want to read it!


----------



## orni

jung's psychological types obviously


----------



## WardRhiannon

The Green Knight by Iris Murdoch


----------



## Qvinde

Eating Animals - Jonathan Safran Foer.


----------



## madhatter

Glamour in Glass, by Mary Robinette Kowal


----------



## hotgirlinfl

Wake by Amanda Hocking


----------



## kiwigrl

The black velvet gown.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

A most riveting book, I must say though I'm still reading 38% of the book.


----------



## Bricolage

Portable Jung. The essay on Eastern and Western Thinking (~page 480) in particular. Good stuff. :happy:


----------



## iamlost

Computer networks by tennen bann


----------



## Synched

Currently reading "The Catcher in the Rye" by J.D. Salinger. 
@phony recommended it to me.


----------



## Promethea

_Sense and Sensibility_
*Jane Austen*


----------



## geekofalltrades

I just finished _Faith_ by John Love. I really wanted to like it, but it was a bit too much of the author just regurgitating his own personal sci-fi spaceship fantasies onto the page, and not enough actual storytelling.


----------



## nowhere_man

The Drowning Pool by Ross Macdonald.


----------



## Synched

Yesterday evening and most of today I was reading "City of Bones" by Cassandra Clare. It was hard for me to put down, which is why I finished it in less than 24 hours. Yay for me, right? 

Now I'm going to start reading "Ready Player One" by Ernest Cline. I've heard some really good stuff about it, so now it's time to see if it can live up to the expectations!


----------



## Ellis Bell

Promethea said:


> _Sense and Sensibility_
> *Jane Austen*


One of my favorites! Currently reading Daphne Du Maurier's (well actualy Sir Arthur Quiller Couch; Du Maurier only finished it after his death) Castle Dor, a retelling of the Tristan and Isolde myth.


----------



## Cocachin

I'm usually reading several books at a time and not very disciplined about finishing stuff, but the current main reading would be

*The Enchantress of Florence by Salman Rushdie
*
It's one of those novels that you can really dive into.


----------



## Brian1

Wilderness Warrior:Theodore Roosevelt and the Crusade For America. It's really good, Brinkley goes in depth about this guy Reid and these series of book he made that have the animals and their scientific names, as well as Roosevelt and Muir, the connection Roosevelt to Charles Darwin, te many scientific ventures he made while on the taxpayer's dollar, during his presidency. I would recommend the book for any nature enthusiast, or general reading public.


----------



## BlurredVisionary

I just got done reading 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami. I've really enjoyed everything I've ever read by him. The stories are surreal, almost dreamlike. The characters are all very interesting and some are pretty bizarre. The narratives jump back and forth more than a Tarantino movie and the way he structures his sentences make it very readable.

I'm struggling through The Brothers Karamazov by Dostoevsky right now. There's some really great ideas in there. The plot is well put together. What I'm starting to get tired of, though is this: he obviously had a lot to say about a lot of things; politics, religion, class warfare, life, etc. Sometimes though, he uses the characters in the book to launch into these massive philosophical discussions for 10 or 20 pages just so he can get his idea out there. Every time he does it, it stops the story right in it's tracks. I just want to hit fast forward, but I'm afraid I'll miss something good in all of the "blah, blah, blah, words..words...blah...words"! It's a good book, but it's a bit of a commitment to get through it!


----------



## Codera

The Hobbit


----------



## Bricolage

Just reread Bellow's "A Silver Dish." What a fucking mind. :blushed:

With Faulkner and Nabokov, the best prose stylist of the 20th century.


----------



## Synched

I have literally just finished "Ready Player One" by Ernest Cline. Seriously, one of *the *most enjoyable books I've ever read. I highly recommend it. To anyone!
I'm giving it a perfect 5/5 score. 

Next up: "Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card


----------



## geekofalltrades

Just finished _Cat's Cradle_ by Kurt Vonnegut, and am now moving on to _Children of the Mind_ by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## elyphant

_A General Introduction To Psychoanalysis _by Sigmund Freud.


----------



## Synched

Finished "Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card last night. I have to say, I was expecting the end-bit to happen sooner. After all, the cover kinda spoiled it for me. But it was a very enjoyable book nonetheless. Definitely did NOT expect the "Speaker of the Dead" thing to happen though. 4/5 stars. 


Now I'm reading "To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee.


----------



## Rajeshvig

Chicken soup for the couple soul


----------



## pixie85

Just finished the Mistborn series by Brandon Sanderson (AMAZING!). Started Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Memories of Ice - Steven Erikson


----------



## abigaleblues

Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking by Susan Cain. I highly reccomend it. Well written and researched.


----------



## Svanen

I'm reading way too many books at the same time! Currently I'm reading A Universe from Nothing (Lawrence Krauss), Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance (Robert M. Pirsig), Dracula (Bram Stoker), The Moral Landscape (Sam Harris) and Heaven's Net is Wide (Lian Hearn). I read the whole serie of the last book when I was younger, I remember it as really good and therefore I wanted to re-read it. However I must admit that I enjoyed it more when I was younger. It's entertaining though, a contrast to the other books who are kind of intense to read. You don't have to be fully concentrated while reading it, you don't have to think anything at all, which is kind of relaxing.


----------



## kiwigrl

About to read this


----------



## Laney

Anne Rice- The Mummy or Ramses the Damned.


----------



## NatalyKing

I'm currently reading "The selfish gene" by Richard Dawkins and "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

I just finished _Just Kids_ by Patti Smith (fantastic! Given to me by a dear friend), and _Little Bee_ (_The Other Hand_ in England...also an amazing book, and also given me by a friend), and am now reading _What Really Matters: Searching for Wisdom in America_.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Victorian sensationalist fiction: ME Braddon, Aurora Floyd. A young woman with two men in love with her, but she has a secret past...


----------



## Nightshade

Currently reading... _The Gunslinger_ (Stephen King), _In Cold Blood _(Truman Capote), _Life of Pi_ (Yann Martel)


----------



## nádej

Love, an Index by Rebecca Lindenberg










(It is the best thing I've read in a long time.)


----------



## geekofalltrades

_The Simulacra _​by Phillip K. Dick.


----------



## Synched

Finished "To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee yesterday. I'm glad I read it! 
4/5 stars. 

Now I'm reading "Life of Pi" by Yann Martel. I want to read the book first, before I see the movie.


----------



## Synched

I finished "Life of Pi" last night. The ending was... unexpected, but it did make sense. Overall, pretty nice read. I liked it. 3/5 stars. 

Today I'm going to start "Eon" by Allison Goodman. I've been wanting to read that one ever since I heard of its existence. And I finally bought it yesterday!


----------



## King of Cynics

Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler; following this, I want to get started on the Genealogy of Morals by Nietzsche, or Enchiridion by Epictetus.


----------



## Nekomata

His Dark Materials: Northern Lights by Philip Pullman
The Vampire Diaries - The Return: Shadow Souls by L.J.Smith


----------



## LittleOrange

Currently: "The Demon-haunted world" by Carl Sagan and "The Wisdom of Life" by Arthur Schopenhauer.


----------



## Synched

Finished "Eon" last night, read it in one sitting, with some breaks in between. Definitely lived up to expectations. 4.5/5 stars! 

Now I'm reading "The Maze Runner" by James Dashner.


----------



## Tad Cooper

I just finished 'Cloud Atlas' - David Mitchell.
It was seriously good with a good few twists I didn't see coming! Very nice writing style and imaginative content


----------



## MezzoBassist

The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sherlock Holmes stories are so filled with logic it's absurdly wonderful... ^_^


----------



## Noctis

Terminator 4 prequel book and Terminator 2 book.


----------



## countrygirl90

Right now I have finished reading Dark duet ( both Parts, Captive in the dark and Seduced in the dark ),By C J Roberts .It was really ,amazing romance story ,made me hot, compassionate ,sad ,angry ,cry and fall in love with story . I suggest people who are bored from reading cheesy romance stories must give this one try .


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Master & Margarita, Bulgakov, M. A.


----------



## Orchidion

Crime and Punishment


----------



## timeless

Ahead of All Parting: The Selected Poetry and Prose of Rainer Maria Rilke, translation by Stephen Mitchell


----------



## nádej

The Brothers K by David James Duncan


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Last month and this month, I am reading all _the Lord of the Rings_ novels. I'm on book four right now. 

The previous novel I read was _Introvert Power_. I highly recommend this book. It helped me to rediscover how I should approach certain assumptions of extroversion/introversion in communication, while giving me insight into finding solitude more and honing my potential.

I'm casually reading _Mastery _by Robert Greene. If you need a motivational boost toward productivity, or at the very least, achieving some of your dreams, I suggest you read this book.

In my free time, I started a _Fault in our Stars_ by John Green. I've only read a chapter so far.


----------



## BlackMoonlight

Smithsonian Intimate Guide to Human Origins


----------



## Ellis Bell

I'm lazily trying to read bits and pieces of the 1001 books to read before you die series (not going to read them all, since some of them aren't really" great" so much as famous because they were made into a movie or whatever), but I'm reading Quartet in Autumn, by Barbara Pym right now. An easy read (though a bit macabre) about 4 retirees in London in the 1970s.


----------



## Pom87

Plato: The Trial and Death of Socrates.


----------



## Naia68

_Light on Life_ by B.K.S. Iyengar. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Naia68

SirDave said:


> THE HOUSE OF ROTHSCHILD
> Money's Prophets
> 1708-1848
> (VOL 1 OF 2)
> Niall Ferguson
> 483 pages + 165 pages of appendices, source notes, and bibliography


That sounds terrifying! :shocked:


----------



## SirDave

Naia68 said:


> That sounds terrifying! :shocked:


Actually so far it's quite edifying. I like to get my history from primary sourced material as much as possible, thus the very large amount of pages devoted to the references and bibliography. I'm finding it fascinating so far. The Rothschilds surname derived from the fact that as a landmark they had a red colored shield affixed to the house facing the street. By living there the family became known by that landmark; Rothschild meaning "red shield."

The house was burned during an attack on Frankfurt by Napoleon, and they put up a green shield afterwards, and the new house got that new address - and they might have become known as the Gruenchilds - but the first name had stuck. The children who were raised there became the first to have the family name Rothschild.

The father's name was Mayer Amschel and Amschel did not get passed on except as the given names of two of the male children - Amschel and Mayer. The mother of the family gave birth to 22 children and 10 survived; yet she survived her husband by 37 years, living to the age of 96.

Their house on Jewgassen (street) in the Frankfurt Ghetto was only 14 feet wide, but was three stories tall with windows facing to the front and rear. The kitchen was in a shed behind the home.


----------



## peabrane

About to start Murakami's _Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World_. 

Recently finished Novik's _Crucible of Gold (Temeraire #7)_.


----------



## tanstaafl28

"Sex at Dawn: How we Mate, why we Stray, and what it Means for Modern Relationships

Christopher Ryan, Ph.D. & Cacilda Jethá, M.D. 

Sex at Dawn

http://luptaanticapitalista.files.w...e-prehistoric-origins-of-modern-sexuality.pdf


----------



## Shizoid8Shizotypal

Am currently reading "Himmler's War" by Robert Conroy. Just got done with Shakaspear's "Hamlet", and as soon as I finish "Himmler's War," I will fuel my courage tank and take another stab at "Ender's Game."


----------



## Obsidean

China's Search for Security 

The Rise of China vs. the Logic of Strategy

The Coming of the Third Reich


----------



## Aavex

Joe the barbarian


----------



## Sun Lips

Currently reading Carrie by Stephen King.

I've read it once or twice before, and I'm mainly reading it to get my head out of Jurassic Park so I can read something new. I get really bad "book hangovers," where I can't start a new book because I'm stuck inside the one I just finished, hah. Best cure for me is to read something light in between.


----------



## Hedgehog2.0

"The Hanging Valley" by Peter Robinson


----------



## yankeemofo

Just finished _"Into the Wild"_, currently reading "_One Man's Wilderness: An Alaskan Odyssey" _and _"__The Anubis Gates".


_


----------



## Vaan

I'm reading 4 at the moment, changing between them depending on my mood

- Friederich Nietsche "beyond good and evil""
- "The Republic" by Plato
-Sun Tzu's "the art of war"
- "The prince" by Niccolo Machiavelli


----------



## nádej

The Four Agreements by Don Miguel Ruiz










and

Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn


----------



## Marie Claire

The Beautiful Mystery, by Louise Penny


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë


----------



## whenischeesenotcheese

I just finished reading The City of Lost souls by Cassandra Clare. yes, mainstream because of the supernatural phase us teenagers are going through in the media, but I like it because it doesn't base the plot around the main character. You know, whatever-the-hero-thinks-is-right-is-right stuff, there's none of that (well, not much).


----------



## Sily




----------



## hotgirlinfl

a perfect blood by Kim Harrison


----------



## JordanY3BIT

Dexter is Delicious - Jeff Lindsay
Invisible Monsters - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## icemelter00

Just finished How Music Works by David Bryne. I'm about to pick White Noise by Don DeLillo back up.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Every now and then publishers send me stuff for review, so right now I'm reading an advance copy of a novel called Blood and Beauty (about the Borgia family), by Sarah Dunant.


----------



## Hikikomori

Demian by Hesse.


----------



## cheburashka

house of many ways by diana wynne jones


----------



## Cosmin

I just finished The Stranger by Camus a couple of minutes ago and I'm going to start The Alchemist by Paulo Coehlo on Monday (gotta pick it up from the post office).


----------



## Rolleiflex

I just finished Murakami's "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle". My next book to read will be "No Longer Human" by Osamu Dazai.


----------



## Mandy

I'm reading _Les Mis_é_rables _right now. It's a good book, but it's really long and the beginning is kind of boring. :frustrating: I might just skip a few chapters to read the more interesting parts.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Reading an anthology of stories written by women, published by a publisher in the UK called Persephone. In one of them, "From A to Z" (Susan Glaspell), a young woman gets a job at a publishing house as a copyist for a dictionary, where she starts a friendship with another employee. It's ironic; they work in an office in a job that deals with words, but they have a hard time expressing things to each other, (so they do so through the use of fake dictionary entries).


----------



## teekhov

Fyodor Dostoyevsky's _The Double_, Friedrich Nietzsche's _Thus Spoke Zarathustra_, and Fernando Pessoa's _The Book of Disquiet_.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I'm almost done with ever after by Kim Harrison


----------



## quan

I am reading "Heart" by Edmondo de Amicis. Except from it being too patriotic, this is a great source of lessons for me


----------



## SoulScream

Sergei Lukyanenko - Day Watch


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

The voyage out by Virginia Woolf.


----------



## yankeemofo

Currently reading _The Anubis Gates, The Quantum Zoo, The Inescapable Self _and _The Sad Tale of the Brothers Grossbart_


----------



## Hikikomori

The Immoralist by Andre Gide.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Revenge of Innocents, by Nancy Taylor Rosenberg. It's my book club's book of the month. A murder mystery.


----------



## elixare

Currently reading this thing called "Game Theory for Business"


----------



## KaiserinRose

Reading two books at a time.

_Eleanor of Aquitaine _by Alison Weir and _Nefertiti_ by Michelle Moran.


----------



## Kore

_Making Habits Breaking Habits_ by Jeremy Dean. It's very good if you're interested in psychology. :happy:


----------



## abigaleblues

Surrender by Toni Bentley, Fresh Off the Boat by Eddie Huang, and Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace.


----------



## isthatheidi

I am reading Feed by Matthew Tobin Anderson and Quiet by Susan Cain.


----------



## Electric Feel

present shock and on china. two cool books.


----------



## Krelian91

Sharon Kay Penman's "The Sunne in Splendour", historical novel about the War of the Roses.


----------



## Hikikomori

Waiting for Godot by Beckett.


----------



## Kore

_The 4 Disciplines of Execution_ by Chris McChesney and Sean Covey 

Excellent read!


----------



## Ellis Bell

Krelian91 said:


> Sharon Kay Penman's "The Sunne in Splendour", historical novel about the War of the Roses.


That one is one of my favorites! Her depiction of Richard is maybe a little too rosy, but she tells a really good, detailed story.


----------



## Aware

_The Road to Reality_ by Roger Penrose


----------



## Devin87

Just finished _Lessons from the Mouse: A Guide for Applying Disney World's Secrets of Success to Your Organization, Your Career, and Life_. A short book with many INVALUABLE lessons for anyone in a service industry (or any industry where you interact with any other human being).

Looking forward to getting a few more Disney-spun management/guest service books in the mail next week.


----------



## Kirstin

Les Miserables by Victor Hugo (how do you get the accents on a nexus? :/) 
Wonders of the Solar System by Prof. Brian Cox and some other guy I can't remember
Prince of Thorns by Mark Lawrence
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle 
The Gunseller by Hugh Laurie

Hmmm... I'm losing track
I recently reread 1984 and The Little White Horse as well.


----------



## Hikikomori

The Fall by Camus.


----------



## SocioApathetic

Hikikomori said:


> The Fall by Camus.


Have you read _The Stranger_? It is my all-time favorite novel.

Currently, I have picked up a book called _The Ghost Riders of Ordebec _originally a French novel which has been translated into English. The writing style is brilliant. It's very promising.


----------



## Hikikomori

SocioApathetic said:


> Have you read _The Stranger_? It is my all-time favorite novel.
> 
> Currently, I have picked up a book called _The Ghost Riders of Ordebec _originally a French novel which has been translated into English. The writing style is brilliant. It's very promising.


Several times, yes. I've also read The Rebel, The Plague, and The Myth of Sisyphus. So far, The Stranger has been my favorite, too—though not my all-time favorite (that being, Thus Spoke Zarathustra). I recently watched a film adaptation of The Stranger, which I quite enjoyed.


----------



## SocioApathetic

Hikikomori said:


> Several times, yes. I've also read The Rebel, The Plague, and The Myth of Sisyphus. So far, The Stranger has been my favorite, too—though not my all-time favorite (that being, Thus Spoke Zarathustra). I recently watched a film adaptation of The Stranger, which I quite enjoyed.


Thank you for letting me know there was a film adaptation. I had no idea.

It seems our tastes are quite similar. Can you recommend anything? I always look forward to adding new books to my list.


----------



## Antipode

Decided to indulge a little:

A Monster Calls


----------



## Hikikomori

SocioApathetic said:


> Thank you for letting me know there was a film adaptation. I had no idea.
> 
> It seems our tastes are quite similar. Can you recommend anything? I always look forward to adding new books to my list.


I imagine you've likely already read at least some of these, but off the top of my head:

Demian, Steppenwolf, and Narcissus and Goldmund by Hermann Hesse.
The Secret History by Donna Tartt.
The Sorrows of Young Werther and Faust by Goethe.
The Magic Mountain and Doctor Faustus by Thomas Mann.
Notes from Underground (and really, anything) by Dostoyevsky.
How Much Land Does a Man Need? (a short story) by Tolstoy.
Diary of a Superfluous Man by Ivan Turgenev.
Anything you can find by E.M. Cioran.
Molloy, Malone Dies, and The Unnamable by Beckett.
The Immoralist by Andre Gide.

As a writer, I also like Thomas Hardy, but, he's a standalone interest of mine, compared with the others I've listed. Oh, and Marquis de Sade.


----------



## Pom87

I just finished the Illicit Happiness of Other People by Manu Joseph. It was a very good read.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Reading an historical novel that just come out: The Gods of Heavenly Punishment, by Jennifer Cody Epstein. It's about the bombing of Tokyo during WWII (said to be almost as bad as the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki combined).


----------



## Protagoras

I am reading both _The Naked Sun_ and _The Complete Robot_ by Isaac Asimov. I like his robot novels and stories.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Dorothy Sayers: Busman's Honeymoon.


----------



## Emtropy

Let The Right One In.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Midnight Tides - Steven Erikson


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Philip K. Dick - The Man in the High Castle


----------



## KaiserinRose

_Peter the Great _by Robert K. Massie. 

You can already tell I'm a history buff.


----------



## Schrodingers Turtles

The Red Badge of Courage, by Stephen Crane.

It portrays a very vivid image of war in my mind. Crane's more insightful than I expected.


----------



## INFJRoanna

Currently, The Diary of Anne Frank (60th Anniversary edition). I've read it so many times, but it never gets boring. I always, _always_ feel sad in the end though.


----------



## geekofalltrades

I've been trying to read _A Confederacy of Dunces_, but I keep getting sidetracked by Jim Butcher's _Dresden Files_ novels, which I'm currently going through at the rate of two or three a week.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

I'm currently reading Sherlock Holmes (again).
Also, Neil Gaiman's _Stardust_, _Neverwhere_ and _Interworld_ and also _Encyclopedia Brown._


----------



## Shabby

Great Read: 
Their Eyes Were Watching God, Zora Neale Hurston


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

''The hunger games'' by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## Lycrester

*The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle *


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Just finished _Shade_ by Neil Jordan, and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Irana

The Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch. One of the best books I've ever read!


----------



## Galaxies

I'm currently reading _Watchmen_ (it's a graphic novel) and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## geekofalltrades

I finally finished _A Confederacy of Dunces._ I'm still trying to decide whether I liked it or not. In the meantime, I've started _1Q84_ by Haruki Murakami, because everyone and their mums are screeching at me to read it. I'm three chapters in and enjoying it so far. I really like Murakami's voice.


----------



## Orchidion

Myth of Sisyphos

Must be the 9th time now I am reading it


----------



## Emerald Legend

-The Law of One: Book II

Basically transcripts of sessions between a questioner and a higher-level dimensional being (level 6, when we humans are at level 3) speaking through a medium. 


-The _Edgar Cayce_ Companion: A _Comprehensive Treatise_ of the _Edgar Cayce_ Readings. 

And:

-Tropic of Cancer.


----------



## gasfarming

trainspotting. i watched the movie, it caught my interest and now i'm almost finished reading it. next books on my to-read list are camus's the stranger and murakami's kafka on the shore (even though i've read it like 4 times already).


----------



## Ellis Bell

I'm trying to get through a stack of ARCs that various publishers have sent me for me to review, so right now I'm reading this mystery/romance with flashbacks to the 1930s (A Half-Forogtten Song, Katherine Webb)


----------



## reachingthesky

Currently reading The Perks of Being a Wallflower, A Child Called It and Wuthering Heights :3


----------



## Toru Okada

_The Name of the Wind _by Patrick Rothfuss


----------



## toxyk

Currently in the process of reading _Eon_by Alison Goodman for the bajillionth time, and just finished Angels And Demons by Dan Brown.


----------



## SophiaScorpia

A Separate Peace by John Knowles


----------



## John Coltrane

I intend to read more RAW, last one I read by him was Prometheus Rising.


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Just making a recommendation here since I've already read it, but I highly suggest reading _Death of the Liberal Class_ by Chris Hedges.











> For decades the liberal class was a defense against the worst excesses of power. But the pillars of the liberal class— the press, universities, the labor movement, the Democratic Party, and liberal religious institutions—have collapsed. In its absence, the poor, the working class, and even the middle class no longer have a champion.
> 
> In this searing polemic Chris Hedges indicts liberal institutions, including his former employer, the _New York Times_, who have distorted their basic beliefs in order to support unfettered capitalism, the national security state, globalization, and staggering income inequalities. Hedges argues that the death of the liberal class created a profound vacuum at the heart of American political life. And now speculators, war profiteers, and demagogues— from militias to the Tea Party—are filling the void.


----------



## Ezekiel Goteleib

Crime and Punishment. Why does it take 100 pages for him to kill a woman?

And 500 pages more? For what? Self-loathing?


----------



## hhcoolmv1

I'm currently just up to chapter 10 in 'The Virtual Life of Lexie Diamond' by Victoria Foyt.


----------



## Pom87

Hunter S. Thompson: The Great Shark Hunt. 

Got to love how weird that guy was.. :laughing:


----------



## Katy Linsao

Howl's Moving Castle. roud: It's absolutely lovely.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Katy Linsao said:


> Howl's Moving Castle. roud: It's absolutely lovely.


There's a book of Howl's?!?!:shocked:
Must findz.....

I'm reading 'Sting:Broken Music'. It's surprisingly good. And he's blatantly open and honest about his upbringing, and his own faults and weaknesses.
His rise in music and everything in between. I quite like it.


----------



## Katy Linsao

cityofcircuits said:


> There's a book of Howl's?!?!:shocked:
> Must findz.....


Yes, it's perfect! Even better than the movie, I think. ♥ I've been wanting to read it for years.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Katy Linsao said:


> Yes, it's perfect! Even better than the movie, I think. ♥ I've been wanting to read it for years.


Better than the movie!!! _Say Whaaaaaaa_

This news of the book of one of my favorite Hiyao movies has made my day.
I really like the character of Howl, I thinks he's a 7.


----------



## GingerRoot

Currently reading Kitchen Confidential. Getting myself accustomed to the ever so "glamorous" life of being a chef :laughing:.


----------



## snfuse

I'm working on the bible (we'll see if I actually make it to the end) and Don't Sweat the Small Stuff. I'm supposed to start reading Animal, Vegetable, Miracle for a book club, so I'm scrounging around for a copy on that.


----------



## Emtropy

No Way to Say Goodbye - Rod Madocks. 

It's very unpopular. It didn't even have a goodreads profile 'till I added one. No Way to Say Goodbye by Rod Madocks - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Antipode

I'm thinking about rereading Jurassic Park--haven't read it in a while.

But I was reading Game of Thrones; however...it just isn't holding my interest.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

''The Brothers Karamazov'' by Fyodor Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Shabby

The Middleman and Other Stories by Bharati Mukherjee


----------



## Sun Lips

I just finished Women by Charles Bukowski.

No idea what I'm going to read next. It's a very difficult decision to make. lol.


----------



## HeathenRose

The Maze Runner Trilogy


----------



## geekofalltrades

_Catch-22._


----------



## moeron.

I just began the intimidating War and Peace; it has stared down at me from the shelf too long now.


----------



## quan

Today I will start reading "The highly sensitive person". This book might be really helpful for any INFP.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

A Game of Thrones, CK-12 Chemistry, Physics and Algebra, CompTIA A+ study guide, and The Moral Landscape by Sam Harris


----------



## Emerald Legend

Sun Lips said:


> I just finished Women by Charles Bukowski.
> 
> No idea what I'm going to read next. It's a very difficult decision to make. lol.



The natural choice is another dose of Bukowski. Perhaps Ham on Rye/ Factotum?


----------



## Ellis Bell

Re-reading an old favorite: Katherine, by Anya Seton.


----------



## LittleHawk

Ellis Bell said:


> Re-reading an old favorite: Katherine, by Anya Seton.


One of my all time favorite books too; infact I fine Anya Seton to be so unknown for her talent.

Atm I'm reading the fist Hunger Games book by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

_The Saffron Kitchen_ by Yasmin Crowther.


----------



## Morrissey

About to start Slaughterhouse Five by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## nonnaci

Mind, Modernity, Madness: The Impact of Culture on Human Experience: Liah Greenfeld: 9780674072763: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Dolorous Haze

I'm reading On The Road by Jack Kerouac, because apparently it's one of those novels you must read before you 'grow-up' to truly appreciate it. I've not read much of it yet, but so far I can't see why it's so highly commended. It's good, but it's certainly not life changing. The main character seems like a spoiled middle-class pseudo-intellectual who thinks far too highly of himself. He likes to believe he's truly a free spirit, living on 'the road', but when he blows his money on alcohol he rings his aunt for some cash for a bus.  

It does have a certain charm though, and the prose is beautiful in parts. The reason why I dislike the protagonist is probably because he reminds me of myself. :tongue: I'll stick with it, and I'll probably enjoy it, although I won't read it again for a long time.


----------



## zerocrossing

I just started _re_-reading the _A Song of Ice and Fir_e series.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Dolorous Haze said:


> I'm reading On The Road by Jack Kerouac, because apparently it's one of those novels you must read before you 'grow-up' to truly appreciate it. I've not read much of it yet, but so far I can't see why it's so highly commended. It's good, but it's certainly not life changing. The main character seems like a spoiled middle-class pseudo-intellectual who thinks far too highly of himself. He likes to believe he's truly a free spirit, living on 'the road', but when he blows his money on alcohol he rings his aunt for some cash for a bus.
> 
> It does have a certain charm though, and the prose is beautiful in parts. The reason why I dislike the protagonist is probably because he reminds me of myself. :tongue: I'll stick with it, and I'll probably enjoy it, although I won't read it again for a long time.


 Funny you mention this book. I literally got done reading the book two nights ago. In the beginning I didn't like it at all..for the reasons you mentioned. Then I thought about the time period it was written in, the roaring 50's..a time for settling down with the American dream of a house with white picket fence, a wife and couple of kids..the whole deal, it was weird for people to escape a secure life and be reduced to bums, traveling and collecting stories/people as tokens on the road. Maybe Sal Paradise wanted to experience the life on the road, maybe he thought it would help his writing. Maybe he thought if one could not experience something, s/he couldn't write about that something. The other characters were running from a prison called secured life..or the illusion of it. Nothing is secure, everything in motion, everything is _on the road _and it keeps going and going. Sal was just a passive observer who thought he could write someday and he was also a Bohemian at heart..I thought less so than the others. 

A must read? Maybe. I loved his writing style. It flowed very well and I finished it in in 5 days I think. 
I don't think most will appreciate this book. Who dreams of running from a seemingly secure life and into uncertainity?


----------



## Alice_Morgan

_Let the Right One In _by John Ajvide Lindqvist. I've only just started it, but so far, so good.


----------



## Oleg

Napoleon - A Biography (Frank McLynn)


----------



## Mschievious

The Identity Code (Laurence Ackerman)
Captivating (John & Stasi Eldredge)
Full House (Janet Evanovich & Charlotte Hughes)
The Icewind Dale Trilogy (R.A. Salvatore)

The word eclectic comes to mind.....
Shalom


----------



## Violet Water

I've just finished _Catch 22_. Not impressed.


----------



## Orchidion

Peter Atkins - The laws of thermodynamics

Absolutely recommendable. An insightful and lucid written book about the foundation of thermodynamics.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Forever Amber, by Kathleen Winsor. A Gone With the Wind-ish type of book.


----------



## Blothmath

almost finished: 

Patrick Rothfuss - The Name of the Wind 

Dan Brown - The Lost Symbol

around the last 100 sites in both books. 

I will probably continue with Rothfuss, since name of the wind was amazingly wirtten. 
But first i need a special book called "Debris Trails to Transcendence" (official, german title: Trümmerpfade zur Transzendenz) by Sascha Blach.


----------



## jbking

Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad


----------



## Mouse222

Les Chants de Maldoror- Comte de Lautremont (Isidore Ducasse)


----------



## geekofalltrades

Violet Water said:


> I've just finished _Catch 22_. Not impressed.


I just finished it, too; I thought it was hilarious.

Now I'm reading _The Wake_ (the last of Neil Gaiman's Sandman graphic novels), _Scott Pilgrim's Precious Little Life_, and _Shadow of the Hegemon.
_
EDIT: Scott Pilgrim is also hilarious, by the way.


----------



## Castruccio

Currently reading:

_A Theory of Justice_ by John Rawls

_Coming Apart: The State of White America 1960-2010_ by Charles Murray

_Bismarck: A Life_ by Jonathan Steinberg


----------



## Mschievious

Blothmath said:


> almost finished:
> 
> Patrick Rothfuss - The Name of the Wind
> 
> Dan Brown - The Lost Symbol
> 
> around the last 100 sites in both books.
> 
> I will probably continue with Rothfuss, since name of the wind was amazingly wirtten.
> But first i need a special book called "Debris Trails to Transcendence" (official, german title: Trümmerpfade zur Transzendenz) by Sascha Blach.


Absolutely LOVED The Lost Symbol, by Dan Brown. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ellis Bell

Re-reading a string of childhood favorites: now it's Anne of Avonlea--LM Montgomery.


----------



## Emerald Legend

The Days Run Away Like Wild Horses Over the Hills by Charles Bukowski
I'm not crazy, I'm just not you: The real meaning of the 16 personality types


----------



## 6007

Mauve: How One Man Invented a Color That Changed the World by Simon Garfield. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Chaerephon

Just bought _The History of Western Philosophy _by Bertrand Russel. I have been meaning to read it for a while, so I am excited! Just finished the first chapter on Ancient Greek religion, science and philosophy. Quite enlightening so I am really happy. :tongue:

Edit: And the second chapter was only better. I think I am in love lmao.


----------



## Devin87

Right now I'm reading several books (I've always got several going at a time), but I'm hoping to find some time tomorrow to get Stephen King's new book Joyland. It's about a guy named Devin (my name) who works at an amusement park based on the amusement park I work at. I've never actually read a Stephen King book before and I don't usually like movies based on his books, so we'll see how it goes... But because of the similarities between me and the protagonist, I've decided I have to read it.


----------



## Chaerephon

Devin87 said:


> Right now I'm reading several books (I've always got several going at a time), but I'm hoping to find some time tomorrow to get Stephen King's new book Joyland. It's about a guy named Devin (my name) who works at an amusement park based on the amusement park I work at. I've never actually read a Stephen King book before and I don't usually like movies based on his books, so we'll see how it goes... But because of the similarities between me and the protagonist, I've decided I have to read it.


Hmmm.... I'm not sure how to say this since you have never really read King (you aren't missing much) but this is an event I do remember happening in at least one of his books. In the 5th Dark Tower book a character finds a book that describes their life. This book he finds in the book is an actual Stephen King Book as well. Basically I guess make sure you aren't living in this book.


----------



## 6007

"Freezing" by Penelope Evans.


----------



## Marie Claire

Slaughterhouse-Five, by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Symbolie

The Prince - Machiavelli


----------



## frayonka

1Q84, by Haruki Murakami. Ofc I feel little like a sheep now because of its popularity, but it's actually not that bad... quite interesting reality-twisting, eh? Seems like it on pg 200 

As always, there's tons of wonderful books waiting for me (let's say by authors like Donna Tart, Joanna Harris, Katherine Boo, and so forth) but feels like I have no time for them for a while. Too summer-like for just reading I quess (/hope) ^^


----------



## heaveninawildflower

_Glad No Matter What: Transforming Loss and Change into Gift and Opportunity_ by SARK


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

Paradise Lost by John Milton


----------



## Nostalgic

Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden.


----------



## Marie Claire

WhereverIMayRoam said:


> Paradise Lost by John Milton


Just out of curiosity, are you reading that for a class or for pleasure?


----------



## Emerald Legend

I have ordered Dario Nardi's _Neuroscience of Personality _and it's on its way! Hopefully it's worth it. I had to buy the damn thing because my local library didn't have it..maybe I'll donate my copy after I'm done with it and scan the whole thing.


----------



## Orchidion

A Clash of Kings - GRRM


----------



## WickerDeer

huesos said:


> I've been reading a book I bought in high school and finally decided to read: A Prayer for America by Dennis Kucinich. it's a collection of his speeches.
> 
> I REALLY want to read The Kite Runner. they were all checked out at my library so I rented the DVD, but I still want to read the book because I heard it has some interesting details that weren't part of the movie.


My mom loves Kucinich, and she actually went to see him speak.

I read The Kite Runner, but I actually prefer A Thousand Splendid Suns. I really enjoyed that.

Edit: Right now I'm reading Hyperspace: A Scientific Odyssey Through Parallel Universes....but I seem to have lost it in my bed or something  (Maybe there is a wormhole in my bed. LOL)


----------



## leafling

I recently finished _Howl's Moving Castle_ and am now reading _Pride and Prejudice_.


----------



## Ellis Bell

No Signposts in the Sea, by Vita Sackville-West.


----------



## Deadaccount

lazydaisy said:


> I just checked out that book from the library a few hours ago! I'm so excited to start reading it


How funny!! I'm sure you will like it, I know I do


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

''Oryx and Crake'' by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

_Ivanhoe_ by Sir Walter Scott


----------



## ITeachYo

The Death Cure by James Dashner (final book of the Maze Runner trilogy). I teach HS English - I mainly read books for teens.


----------



## myosotis

Still at it with Anna karenina (Tolstoy), Northanger Abbey (Austen) and recently started Atlas Shrugged (Rand).


----------



## Galaxies

I'm reading _The Amber Spyglass_ by Phillip Pullman.


----------



## WildImagineer

I have it on hold at the library!


----------



## Pixzelina

im reading night world by L.J. Smith. I've only read the first chapter so far but it seems like a promising book


----------



## ManWithoutHats

Care to help me decide?

Well, I kind of just started reading Thomas Pynchon's Inherent Vice, but I'm only a few pages in and might read something else instead... actually I picked up Slaughter House Five (Vonnegut) the other day and ended up reading through the first 50 pages or so.. I've read it before and in fact it is one of my favorite books but I recently read Cat's Cradle (also Vonnegut) and have been itching to read it again since then.. also there is a film adaptation on netflix I'm curious to see but I wanted to re-read it before watching. I was also a hundred or so pages in to Jung's Man and His Symbols last spring, but I dropped it in favor of extra study time when I realized how much I was neglecting my studies (with finals fast approaching)... same for The Portable Nietzsche.. in fact, I had just gotten to Also Sprach Zarathustra in that one, so I guess I could read that, but idk if I'm up for it right now. Other potential reads include Camus' The Stranger, W.S. Burroughs' Naked Lunch, and The Portable Jung (speaking of which, for anyone who's read them or knows much on this, would someone care to provide some wisdom on The Portable Jung vs. Man and His Symbols.. why might one prefer one to the other?) I also have some other un-read books lying around.. Farewell to Arms (Hemmingway), Jacob's Room (and Mrs. Dalloway, both by Virginia Woolf), Crime and Punishment (Dostoevsky), and some others I can't think of... as of right now I'm thinking I might read through Slaughter-House Five today (it's rather short and easy) and then read Inherent Vice, but idk. When it comes to starting books I can be incredibly indecisive.


----------



## moeron.

I'm reading some heavy stuff right now, a lot to assimilate. I can't remember when I last posted on this thread, but I found the Basic Works of C.G.Jung about a month ago and I'm lovin' it. His descriptions of the functions are amazing, especially Fi. I'm also on War and Peace and Sartre's Being and Nothingness. Oh, and a Poe or Plath story occasionally before bed, I have no life. :frustrating:


----------



## elixare

Essentials of Strategic Management: Charles W. L. Hill, Gareth R. Jones: 9780547194325: Amazon.com: Books

That's right, I read textbooks for fun


----------



## Subtle Murder

I have 9 books on the go at the moment: 

_American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Elis
*Confessions of a Sociopath: A Life Spent Hiding in Plain Sight by M.E. Thomas*
_Think Like a Cat: How to Raise a Well-Adjusted Cat -- Not a Sour Puss_ by Pam Johnson-Bennet
_What French Women Know: About Love, Sex, and Other Matters of the Heart and Mind_ by Debra Ollivier
_Please Understand Me: Character and Temperament Types_ by David Keirsey
_The Drawing of Three_ by Stephen King
_A Feast for Crows_ by George R. R. Martin
_The Walking Dead: Compendium 1_ by Robert Kirkman
_Dexter in the Dark_ by Jeff Lindsay

Actively reading the one in bold font.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

@ManWithoutHats, I've just finished rereading The Stranger just this week. I loved it even more the second time; he's one of those writers who I will keep returning again, and again. I'm really curious to hear people's reaction to Meursault's character. I found him extremely admirable albeit I don't necessarily think and act that way; others have found him downright appalling. I'd love to discuss it but don't want to spoil the book. I read Farewell to Arms, and honestly I expected a lot more from Hemmingway. By that I mean, a lot more. Steinbeck blew my mind though. Do you know of Thomas de Quincey's Confessions of an English Opium Eater? I found it more interesting then William S Burroughs as it is also a study in addiction, hallucinations, the unconscious and written 100 years before Freud. It's an awkward read, maybe a little too ambitious and pretentious but that's part of its charm.

I'm also reading Bite Me, by Christopher Moore. Sometimes you just have to read something redundant and pointless just for laughs. And, I did finally manage to score a copy of Journey to the End of the Night by Louis-Ferdinand Celine. I'm going to have some nice reading time this summer, so ... oh yeah, also reading Steven Pinker's The Language Instinct and the odd chapters from a psychology and linguistics text I picked up at the thrift shop this past week.


----------



## claude

Almost done with the Eden Express by Mark Vonnegut.


----------



## phony

SIGH, well I was 5 chapters into Nabokov's _Lolita_. I'm hoping to get back to it soon, I love love love it so far, it really is quite beautiful and sad already :/


----------



## dogogod

I just finished Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut. I don't know why I didn't read it earlier. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## The Plot

"God Emperor of Dune" by Frank Herbert (Reread)
"The Nicomachean Ethics" by Aristotle
"Moonwalking with Einstein" by Joshua Foer

I can walk around all day consciously allowing Herbert's ideas to color my perception of reality. The whole series is highly recommended.

Recommendations?


----------



## KaiserinRose

_The Life of Elizabeth I_ by Alison Weir


----------



## Gifford Maxim

Currently reading _The Soldier's Guide_, an Army field manual issued for new recruits to get them into the basics of military life. This version is from 1961, which is a pretty good find for research about a novel I'll (eventually) get around to writing. On top of that, I'm reading Paul Tillich's _The Courage to Be_, which I tried to get into before but school distracted me and I had to return it to the library. I've got _Latin for Dummies_, _Teach Yourself Latin,_ and Kafka's _The Castle_ on standby in case I need to take a break and switch over to something else.


----------



## sweetpotato

Finished Silhouette of a Sparrow by Molly Beth Griffin this morning and loved it. Finished Cinder by Marissa Meyer this afternoon and also loved it. I am also in the middle of re-reading Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone.


----------



## Kittynip

*The Lucifer Effect* by Philip Zimbardo.
It's about the Stanford Prison Experiment! I'm loving it so far. 

Time to bring out my mad scientist coat.


----------



## Out0fAmmo

I have a backlog of eBooks I've been going through. Right now I'm reading "Wireless", a collection of short stories and novellas by Charles Stross. It's mostly sci-fi with some Lovecraftian themes here and there. Loving it so far, even if I have to use the built-in dictionary a lot :wink:.


----------



## Soulfully

Deep Unto Deep by Dana Candler (one of my favorite authors!)


----------



## Nefferee

American Gods by Neil Gaiman

So far it had been very interesting.


----------



## Hikikomori

The Complete Short Prose by Beckett.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

A Song of Ice and Fire : A Dance with Dragons

and

The Freemasons by Jasper Ridley

and

CompTIA Network+ Deluxe Study Guide


----------



## Chaerephon

_Slaughterhouse Five _- Kurt Vonnegut

I love it. In the last two days I have read over half of it. Granted it is only 275 pages. I can't put it down. It is funny, absurd, even sickening at times. Don't know why I haven't read it before. I have _Brave New World _- Aldous Huxley in queue next.:kitteh:


----------



## sarek

I am currently reading Ouspensky on Gurdjieff, "in search of the miraculous. Not just reading it , spelling it word by word. For a seeker like myself this is an utter and total bombshell. Its unbelievable I never discovered him before.


----------



## HorribleAesthete

_The God of Small Things_ by Arundhati Roy


----------



## ShadoWolf

Rereading all the Harry potter books.. I'm on the third.


----------



## HouseOfFlux

_The Violinist's Thumb _by Sam Kean, a history of the development of genetic research. Bit wishy washy in places, but an enjoyable read all the same.


----------



## Orchidion

Martin - A dance of Dragons
Schopenhauer - Freedom of Will


----------



## Orchidion

Martin - A dance of Dragons
Schopenhauer - Freedom of Will


----------



## Cael

A Study in Scarlet - Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Jennywocky

I am reading the California Voodoo Game, which is the third Dream Park book released. These three came out 20-25 years ago, about an entertainment park/facility that is basically holographic LARP'ing -- like gaming in real-life on a huge holodeck. Pretty cool stuff, I like the various unique settings for the main game in each book created by the authors.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Loop - Koji Suzuki


----------



## Bricolage

Aldys said:


> Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace
> 
> A notoriously difficult read, but I'm getting through it.


I wasn't that impressed with the book. Anyway, currently reading Crash by J.G. Ballard.


----------



## Naveen Srivatsa

A Brief History Of Time


----------



## littleitaly

I'm reading "The Perks of Being a Wallflower"! that book has soo many great quotes in it. It really makes you think. ya'll should check it out roud: <--that's a weird smiley...


----------



## Epherion

Journey to the End of the Night ~Ferdinand Celine


----------



## Maegamikko

Good Omens, The Lies of Locke Lamora, Mein Kampf, Lolita, and Animal Farm. :kitteh:


----------



## Epherion

123itsmarie said:


> Good Omens, The Lies of Locke Lamora, Mein Kampf, Lolita, and Animal Farm. :kitteh:


Heh, you are all over the place.


----------



## Maegamikko

Epherion said:


> Heh, you are all over the place.


I just like a lot of stuff, don't judge me. Also your profile picture is Vladimir Putin so you're swaggie.


----------



## Epherion

123itsmarie said:


> I just like a lot of stuff, don't judge me. Also your profile picture is Vladimir Putin so you're swaggie.


Im not judging, i just like how it stands out and your varied interests. Whats a swaggie?


----------



## Maegamikko

Epherion said:


> Im not judging, i just like how it stands out and your varied interests. Whats a swaggie?


Oh sorry!! I can be kinda defensive. A swaggie is a swaggie. 








Justin Bieber gave a guy this tattoo, thus the word swaggie began. He makes it his purpose in life to let amateur tattoo artists permanently engrave whatever they want in his skin for practice and/or shits and giggles. He's basically a slab of meat. Amazing.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Not exactly reading, but studying: Inconsistent formal systems (Newton da Costa), The Harmony of XX century (Vincent Persichetti), Boulez on Music Today (Pierre Boulez) and The Denial of Death (Ernest Becker). I'll take a long, long time to finish 'em all.


----------



## birdsintrees

Just started on Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Epherion

123itsmarie said:


> Oh sorry!! I can be kinda defensive. A swaggie is a swaggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Bieber gave a guy this tattoo, thus the word swaggie began. He makes it his purpose in life to let amateur tattoo artists permanently engrave whatever they want in his skin for practice and/or shits and giggles. He's basically a slab of meat. Amazing.


Its okay, i am too. That beaver though, thats kinda cute.


----------



## snowbell

What_Hath_God_Wrought: The Transformation of America, 1815-1848


----------



## Mange

I've had a lot of free time lately... Basically nothing but free time, for the next couple weeks. SO, I've read 4 books in the past 2 and a half weeks,

Bite Me: Chris Moore- ALWAYS a joy to read his books. So funny, so much warmth, the characters are perfect, plus his vampire series is my favorite of all his books, except for maybe Sacre Bleu, which I also finished recently, and have to respect simply because of the depth and the history, and the sexiness, too.

You Suck: Book 3 in the vampire series, here we meet one of my favorite characters of all time, "Abigail Von Normal", neo hippy/gothic teenager with a mind like a death core valley girl and a heart of gold, holy shit, so fucking funny.

Booky Wook 2: Yes, I've read his books. I love listening to him speak, I love watching his interviews, I love reading his books. He has a beautiful perspective and hilarious insights and depth. And he's very loving despite his self absorption. To know russ is to love russ. IMO

Into The Wild by Krakauer: FINALLY! I saw the movie at 16, and was enthralled, beyond. Realized a dream of mine in seeing the film, the book took me 2 days to read. And as I'm preparing to move to the Pacific northwest, it couldn't have been more perfect timing to experience the book. I can't wait to finally feel some real, raw wilderness, just me and my black lab, for hours. Needless to say, Krakauer is a new hero, right next to Mccandless himself, who I can relate to in so many ways..

I'm thinking of reading some classic's like Muir and Tolstoy and London, hopefully I can hang.


----------



## Lemxn

_The Casual Vacancy - J.K Rowling._


----------



## Epherion

Finished Celine, took forever. Trying to wrap up Evola, next E. Junger: In Stahlgewittern.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

I've been reading the classics again; both Homers and Virgil's Aeneid which I'm on the verge of finishing. I'm at the part where he lands in Italy and declares war on Turnus. Whatever sympathy Homer build up for the Trojans, Virgil destroyed: I feel like I'm reading Roman propaganda; I'm thinking of the many works commissioned by Stalin in the USSR or America's love of superheroes, patriotic action films, etc. I much prefer Ovid, or if I go American, a man like Mark Twain or any of the fine writers who encourage independent thought over obedience. Virgil gets you killed; Ovid gets you laid.

Discarding what I have written; I do encourage people to read Aeneid; you can learn much about the present culture, and, it is good writing nevertheless. I need something to take on a long flight this weekend, 10h, maybe Dante or change it up with some Jane Austen.

yeah ... Celine is a world in itself. Definitely one of the bleakest books I've read in a long time. Maybe with the exception of Marquis de Sade's Justine. Totally up for some suggestions. I was thinking Don Quixote, or maybe I don't know


----------



## Meliora

North and South by Elizabeth Cleghorn Gaskell.

I love Project Gutenberg and the people who make it possible.


----------



## claude

I just finishing the first hunger games book and was hooked through it. It basically read as a play by play of the action and there's little or no depth to the allegory in the writing, but I really liked it anyway and I'm gonna get the next one at the library instead of buying it because the first one was such a quick read.

Tomorrow my amazon order comes in of C.S. Lewis's a grief observed, so I'm pretty excited to read that as I loved the chronicles of narnia when I was a kid, but my opinion of C.S. Lewis as an individual is changing all the time with the tidbits of interviews and things like that I've seen. I want to read more christian authors I guess, the one's I've read I've tended to like quite a lot.

I've been reading passages from a compilation of nietzche too, sometimes it's hard to follow but sometimes like his summarizing of the different philosophies and the prejudices he thinks they betray about the philosophers themselves are pretty interesting.


----------



## Iotaio

The Book of Laughter and Forgetting -Milan Kundera


----------



## The Scorched Earth

A manga called 20th Century Boys. I'm halfway through it; it is convoluted in the best way.


----------



## SHERlockedEnigmaPage394

The Last Lion: Winston Spencer Churchill, a trilogy of biographies covering Churchill's life. They're very good!


----------



## Kieran

I like to read at least three books at once. I'm reading _Stardust_ by Neil Gaiman, _Where I'm Calling From_ by Raymond Carver, a collection of John Donne poems, _All the King's Men_ by Robert Penn Warren, and rereading _The Magician's Nephew_ by C.S. Lewis. I also just started the comic book _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_.


----------



## Transience

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - Stieg Larsson


----------



## Lemxn

​*The Crucible* by Arthur Miller.


----------



## Lemxn

Anj_333 said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - Stieg Larsson



I loooove those books. Millenium saga is amazing!


----------



## araneae

Mrs. Dalloway


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Just started Moby Dick. Oh boy.


----------



## Nekomata

The Vampire Diaries - The Hunters: Moonsong by L.J.Smith.


----------



## moeron.

Guy de Maupassant - The Necklace and other short stories. Sartre - No Exit and three other plays


----------



## Ellis Bell

Doctor Zhivago.


----------



## Emerald Legend




----------



## Protagoras

Ludwig Wittgenstein's Notebooks from 1914-1916, as edited by G.H von Wright and G.E.M. Anscombe.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Lolita. I really think the author was on to something here. Young girls make the world go round.


----------



## Tad Cooper

The Lost World - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Really enjoying it


----------



## tofutti

slowly making my way through 1001 arabian nights.


----------



## nonnaci

Victor Frankel's Man's search for Meaning. His findings from experience closely match that of Erich Fromm, namely that productivity and spontaneous relatedness are possible solutions to despair.

Currently reading Irvin Yalom's Existential psychotherapy.


----------



## Elveni

_A Picture of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde


----------



## tberg

_The Righteous Mind_ by Jonathan Haidt. It really helps me understand how we are quite non-rational creatures and how we all are molded by our environments to hold certain social impulses.

And I am reading a positive psychology textbook in hopes that I will be able to use the knowledge for improving my interactions with people.


----------



## Husgark

Just started reading "How Rich Countries Got Rich and Why Poor Countries Stay Poor" by Erik Reinert


----------



## Ellisa

MUCH ADO ABOUT LOVING by Jack Murnighan and Maura Kelly


----------



## Velleitie

*Bikubesong* (Song of the Beehive) by _Frode Grytten_


----------



## 66767

Flowers in the Attic, and I must say, it's an obsession


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

The Electric Kool-aid by Tom Wolfe. 

The writing style is hard to read and digest because it's so...greasy...is the best way to put it. It seems like something a mid-age Sensor would enjoy as they're breaking into the eastern culture and Buddhism as a whole but all it's doing for me is turning me off from the whole thing.

Your between the lines, half-assed metaphors that are supposed to be underhand criticisms of western world mentality aren't winning you any self-actualization points here old man.

Alan Watts is way more cool anyway


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Field Guide to Meteors & Meteorites

The Fallen Sky


----------



## DustyWind

_Ulysses_ by Joyce (2nd time's a charm) and _Tristes Tropiques_ by Levi-Strauss.


----------



## Katealaina

I have about 5 books on the go: 
Dantes' - Divine Comedy
George R.R Martin - A Clash of Kings
H.G Wells - In the Days of the Comet
Bill Bryson - A Short History of Nearly Everything
The Bedside book of Physics


----------



## Lemxn

Dalien said:


> I just finished reading "The Book Thief"... to die for!


I was just wondering how good could be this one. I think It's going to my "to-read" list.


----------



## sinshred

Starting "A Heavy Metal Memoir" _by Dave Mustaine_


----------



## the gray man

"The God Problem" by Howard Bloom

Interesting so far.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Currently reading:
-Technological Slavery: The Collected Writings of Theodore J. Kaczynski, aka The Unabomber, by Theodore Kaczynski, David Skrbina
-My big TOE (Theory Of Everything) Trilogy, by Thomas Campbell
-Readicide: How Schools Are Killing Reading and What You Can Do About It , by Kelly Gallagher


----------



## ElectricPerpsective

I am finishing up the Death Note manga for the seventh time . . .
After that, I wanted to read Divergent. Did anyone here read it and really like it?


----------



## pond

Yesterday I read "I could pee on this and other poems by cats". Such a fantastic read. Very eye-opening and tremendously well written.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

Lord Of The Flies by William Golding.


----------



## SeñorTaco

The Republic by Plato.
Cosmos by Carl Sagan.


----------



## Aryn2

ElectricPerpsective said:


> I am finishing up the Death Note manga for the seventh time . . .
> After that, I wanted to read Divergent. Did anyone here read it and really like it?



Divergent is very, very good in my opinion. I don't like the following two books in the series, but the first is excellent, in my opinion.


And I'm currently reading Pathfinder by Orson Scott Card. 

So good so far. I love when someone can turn fiction into exercise for your mind. Great author.


----------



## StElmosDream

Just finished Kafka's Metamorphosis and other short stories*, now starting to reading 'In Sheep's Clothing', George G. Simon Jr. ; a rather short book detailing how to spot and deal with manipulative people.

*very enjoyable yet very fragmented, alternating between 1 page 'stories' and a whole stories 20+ pages long, taking longer to read feeling like many books in 1 with complex translated English.


----------



## TheSummerOne761

a clash of kings, the second part in the a song of ice and fire series by george r r martin


----------



## Lemxn

Justsomeone761 said:


> a clash of kings, the second part in the a song of ice and fire series by george r r martin


Good luck with A Storm of Swords, you will suffer...very much.


I just buy The Cuckoo's Calling, so excited!*
*


----------



## zazara

Rotten by John Lydon

I was interested in the whole late 70's punk movement thing so why not read a book by the lead singer of the Sex Pistols? :laughing:


----------



## sinshred

zazara said:


> Rotten by John Lydon
> 
> I was interested in the whole late 70's punk movement thing so why not read a book by the lead singer of the Sex Pistols? :laughing:


Next try heavy metal.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

A Fault In Our Stars

enjoying it! hating me...


----------



## Eos_Machai

Herman Hesse's "Steppenwolf" and Herbert McCabe's "God Matters". 

Loving them both.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

_Among the Janeites

_by Deborah Yaffe


----------



## Emtropy

The Color Purple. 

I didn't expect the prose to be how it is, but I think I like the effect.


----------



## Helios

_The Art of War_ by Sun Tzu
_The Island_ by Aldous Huxley


----------



## TheSummerOne761

Lemxn said:


> Good luck with A Storm of Swords, you will suffer...very much.


Yeah... I heard everybody dies in that part.:sad:


----------



## Galaxies

Galaxies said:


> _The Thirty-Nine Steps_ by John Buchan so I can finally watch the Hitchcock film. Recommended to anyone in need of quick and easy fiction.


There are sequels to this book, I won't be reading them. Even though it's fast-paced, I'm just not invested in the characters. During my holiday, I read _Ender's Game_ and now I'm reading _Speaker for the Dead_.


----------



## saturnne

Middlemarch by George Eliot
Never Eat Alone by Keith Ferazzi
Manage Your Day-to-Day: Build Your Routine, Find Your Focus, and Sharpen Your Creative Mind (The 99U Book Series)


----------



## LoneWanderer

A Song of Ice and Fire series.
Only on the first book, but I've been keeping up with the TV series as well. 
Just recently finished the Inheritance Cycle...for the 6th time. :tongue:


----------



## FullmetalHeart

Frankenstein. I have to read it for a class this semester. I'm enjoying it so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdsintrees

Down to Earth - Rhonda Hetzel


----------



## sinshred

Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler


----------



## xLycka

Corazon del Hombre - Erich Fromm


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Still reading Life of Pi. The differences between it and the movie (which I loved) are becoming glaringly obvious.


----------



## Emtropy

sinshred said:


> Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler


How is it? My history teacher says it's really badly written...

---------

I'm currently reading A Game of Thrones.


----------



## sinshred

Emtropy said:


> How is it? My history teacher says it's really badly written...


Do you mean bad sentence, grammar, etc? or Containing bad influence?
It's fine so far, i read it not in english, but i have the english e-book version too. And when i was compared these two, i didn't found crucial differences.


----------



## Emtropy

sinshred said:


> Do you mean bad sentence, grammar, etc? or Containing bad influence?
> It's fine so far, i read it not in english, but i have the english e-book version too. And when i was compared these two, i didn't found crucial differences.


Sentence and grammar. Supposedly his prose is a little immature?


----------



## sinshred

Emtropy said:


> Sentence and grammar. Supposedly his prose is a little immature?


He was wrote in Germany, maybe there _lack of connection_ between two these language. Beside, I dont read a _Heaven Written_ books, i read a _Good Essence_ books.


----------



## Emtropy

sinshred said:


> He was wrote in Germany, maybe there _lack of connection_ between two these language. Aside, I dont read a _Heaven Written_ books, i read a _Good Essence_ books.


Perhaps. I'd have to read it myself to make any sort of judgement anyhow.

*adds to list*


----------



## 66767

Lolita. I find myself drawn to the darker genres and "disturbing" themes.


----------



## iceblock

Our Mathematical Universe: My Quest for the Ultimate Nature of Reality

by Max Tegmark


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

_Anna Karenina_


----------



## zazara

The Little Prince

This is such a novel little novel. :happy:


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Magicians by Lev Grossman


----------



## TruthDismantled

Le Bon, The Crowd: A Study of the Popular Mind


----------



## TheNerdyGirl

Brave new world-Aldous Huxley


----------



## elpis

Oryx and Crake, Yet another post apocalyptic page turner. Second book in the series, _Year of the Flood_, will be next.


----------



## Fievel




----------



## DDC

Pattern Recognition, by William Gibson.


----------



## miss. potato

The Two Towers

Persuasion

The Female Brain

and a Zelda Hyrule Historia Book


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I just finished reading "The Namesake," by Jhumpa Lahiri. Brilliant book. Read it if you get a chance.


----------



## FullmetalHeart

I'm reading Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers. I did not think this type of book would be my cup of tea, but it has made my heart melt. I need to go back to more scholarly books, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Legend

walking tourist said:


> I just finished reading "The Namesake," by Jhumpa Lahiri. Brilliant book. Read it if you get a chance.


The movie was also brilliant!






loved both


----------



## StElmosDream

Black Like Me, John Howard Griffin; the man whom in 1957 dyed and medicated himself black and travelled The Deep South, US seeking to know how being perceived as a black man differed to being seen as a white male for one month, journaled and retold living under the backdrop of the klans, supremacists and segregation based racism. (There is also a 1964 film for those unwilling to read the book ;-)


----------



## JTHearts

Right now I'm reading "Miracles and Massacres" by Glenn Beck, but after this I plan to read "The Fault in Our Stars" by John Green. I've heard really good things about that book.


----------



## starscream430

Was That Really Me 

The Prince 

and Star Trek: Section 31


----------



## Tiatulip444

The Fault in our stars by john green


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Tiatulip444 said:


> The Fault in our stars by john green


At the risk of being stoned to death by fanboys and fangirls... I think this book is overrated. Enjoyable, but not worth the popularity it has achieved.


----------



## FullmetalHeart

john.thomas said:


> Right now I'm reading "Miracles and Massacres" by Glenn Beck, but after this I plan to read "The Fault in Our Stars" by John Green. I've heard really good things about that book.


I loved The Fault in Our Stars. I don't know if it transcends the young adult genre, but it is certainly one great young adult book in my opinion. I can't wait for the movie. I hope that it does the book justice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryonne

SpectrumOfThought said:


> At the risk of being stoned to death by fanboys and fangirls... I think this book is overrated. Enjoyable, but not worth the popularity it has achieved.


Honestly, I kind of agree with you. Don't get me wrong, I adore John Green, but I personally prefer Looking for Alaska to TFIOS. I just think the characters were stronger, and the plot was a bit more interesting. TFIOS was focused more on the relationship between Augustus and Hazel and cancer than anything else, and while their relationship was fascinating (and heartbreaking) and the book did a great job deconstructing the classic "cancer book" genre, there could have been a lot more to the story than there ended up being.


----------



## kirsche

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## AnaKarenGarF

The book thief by Markus Zusak


----------



## akivarai

The Secret Life of Salvador Dalí by Salvador Dalí


----------



## Sily

It's a book of the letters the 6 Mitford sisters wrote to each other. I believe it's called "The Mitford Sisters". Last night I finished "Handwritten Recipes" by a bookseller, whose name escapes me at this moment.


----------



## TheOffspring

The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## RedGanon

Romeo and Juliet - William Shakespeare
Jin Ping Mei - Lanling Xiaoxiao Sheng


----------



## KaalaLilee

I'm re-reading The Iron Fey by Julie Kagawa because a new book came out in the series, and I want to be all caught up ^.^


----------



## Wunderlust

_The Psychopath Test, by Jon Ronson_

Check it out! By the same guy who wrote "Men Who Stare at Goats," of which the movie (Which is also quite funny!) was fashioned after.


----------



## mirrorghost

_quartet_ by jean rhys. but i am also in the middle of 3 other books as usual.


----------



## miasmal08

I have a terrible habit of picking up books then putting them back down, but I've been reading _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde in addition to _The Prince_ by Machiavelli intermittently for a few months now.


----------



## Faygo

I'm reading The Book Thief by Markus Zusak. It's narrated by death and its very interesting. I'm also reading Chronicle of a Death Foretold and The Scarlet Letter but I haven't read them in a while. I just finished The Perks of Being a Wallflower which is an amazing book.


----------



## SirDave

I'm reading _COLUMBUS - The Four Voyages_ by Laurence Bergreen 
In the book. Columbus, according to his log in planning his departure from the new world, thought it desirable to leave Hispaneola to return to Spain on Thursday January 17th. He awaited four days until that date for the conjunction of the moon with the sun - a new moon - and Jupiter's opposition to the sun.

Checking the astronomical data-base, that was exactly the case; the new moon was at 8:57 that day (at the longitude of Key West Florida), and Jupiter (in Cancer) was within a half degree of precise opposition of the sun (in Capricornus). 

Both seem very accurate for the times. He needed precise timekeeping or timepieces which they also were not in possession of; or he had had prepared accurate astronomical tables beforehand to consult with as need be, leaving the precision up to those who prepared such charts. 

Very little was understood at the time about astronomical navigation and lines of latitude and longitude. He believed the astronomical alignments mentioned above would provide a greater likelihood of steady westerly winds for his return trip.

For Columbus, a son of Genoa Italy (a major shipping center, even a center of empire) his whole life seemed to be headed towards a major and historic maritime discovery. He began lobbying for a commission for the voyage in 1482 when he was only thirty one. Upon embarking he spent twelve years making four voyages to the Indies before his death at just age 54.

He wasn't aware that the entire continent of North America and the Pacific Ocean stood between him and his original destination of China and India; but at one point in his fourth voyage he was in Central America near the modern day location of the isthmus of Panama ( the future Canal), and only fifty miles north of the Pacific Ocean. Furthermore, on his second voyage, he had been 370 miles west of the Pacific Ocean's most eastern extent at his landfall in western Cuba.


----------



## candiemerald

Vanity Fair by William Thackeray - figured it was about time I read that.


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence

Critique of Pure Reason, by Kant.

I don't think I'll ever get used to what it's like to move straight fron reading literature and then unto philosophical works within the same hour.

Literature relying more on the the implied, allowing my imagination to run its course. Whereas philosophical works tend to be in perfect order, every word precise and explicit. The author's thoughts expressed. The contrast sure can be harsh sometimes.


----------



## RedGanon

Othello - Shakespeare


----------



## mirrorghost

_the elementals_ by francesca lia block.


----------



## VoodooDolls

One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Márquez


----------



## Scratch

I'm trying to understand economy and personal property, so I'm reading The Noblest Triumph by Tom Bethell.


----------



## Hikikomori

A collection of short stories by Dostoyevsky.


----------



## Vic

_On the Road_, Kerouac


----------



## RoseMay1718

I have just finished the Infernal Devises series  

As you can see I am into the whole Fantasy Romance Adventure book )


----------



## sankgreen70

I'm reading the power by rhonda Somebody have read it?


----------



## The Deceptive Cadence

DonutsGalacticos said:


> One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Márquez


Ah, I have this one in my to-read pile, am very excited about it.. But, unfortunately.. I have quite a few books to go through before I get there.  How are you enjoying it?


----------



## Low Light

The complete Sherlock Holmes ~ Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## VoodooDolls

The Deceptive Cadence said:


> Ah, I have this one in my to-read pile, am very excited about it.. But, unfortunately.. I have quite a few books to go through before I get there.  How are you enjoying it?


I'm sure it's one of the best books i've read, i find amazing how he makes you really feel the characters and the atmosphere he creates, sometimes everything is full of metaphors. It's really hard to describe, i tell you almost cried at some points lol. I'm from Venezuela and the history is set on Colombia and we almost have the same culture so i can really relate to lots of the crazy things that happen. That's another good thing about the history, it's full of wtf moments.


----------



## 77124

Remarks on Colour by Ludwig Wittgenstein


----------



## Inklinacja

Tiatulip444 said:


> The Fault in our stars by john green


Just finished this. 

Now "The Picture of Dorian Grey".


----------



## Eudaimonia

Snuff by Terry Pratchett... bubblegum for the mind admittedly. haha


----------



## The Scorched Earth

I'm finishing up Charles Dickens' Bleak House. What a doozy.


----------



## Tauke




----------



## pond

Delirium, it's so terribly cliché and cringey but I can't stop reading it, the story is so interesting.


----------



## candiemerald

The World According to Garp by John Irving. It's been entertaining so far.


----------



## Fievel

I was glancing through this earlier:









Philosophical issues related to historical existence and consciousness are rather underexplored in Kierkegaard studies in my view. Also the possible relationship of Kierkegaard to certain Idealist philosophers of history like R.G. Collingwood is worth further exploration too.


----------



## StElmosDream

Beyond Good and Evil Nietzsche and Dostoevsky's Devils (still a work in progress when the former is split into short 30-40 page sections while the latter seems so detail orientated 100 pages in making it harder for a dyslexic to read easily - too many details so far).


----------



## candiemerald

Emma by Jane Austen


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Olive Kitteridge, by Elizabeth Stroud


----------



## Frosty

some shitty gasoline drenched Chick tract I found stuffed in the corner of a deactivated phone booth lol


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Life As We Know It, by Susan Beth Pfeffer. It's decent.


----------



## dare2be

I just finished the Chaos Imperative by Ori Brafman. Thought provoking!


----------



## StarStuff924

I'm reading The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams. Definitely a book that everybody should read at some point in their life


----------



## Rozart

_Neverwhere_ by Neil Gaiman. I really enjoyed his book, _American Gods_ and so far, _Neverwhere_ seems to start off promising enough. 

Also am reading Dante Alighieri's _Inferno _on the side-- a translated copy of it anyway. Not sure how well this concurrent reading of books will go, but we'll see.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Vic said:


> _On the Road_, Kerouac


^


----------



## Moonshake

The Rebel - Albert Camus


----------



## candiemerald

The Time Machine by H. G. Wells.


----------



## L

I also have a stack of other books that I'm going to dive into after I finish these. 

I'm almost done with the first one, it's definitely a must buy for anyone and everyone. I'm always looking up articles and the like on how to better get along with people and I love being able to link them all together in different ways and with different examples. It's a very rewarding read. I've only been reading a chapter or two a day though:sad:


----------



## Protagoras

'The World as Will and Representation, vol. 1' by Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Uralian Hamster

bollocks said:


> A brief history of Science by Thomas Crump.
> Gulag: A history by Anne Applebaum.


A brief history of Science - Started off promising but lost interest around the 20th century. It began with an anthropological approach and became a boring text book. 
Gulag, a history - Really good, provided insight into soviet labor camp policy and motivating factors. After finishing this book I decided to read The Gulag Archipelago by Alexandr Solzhenitsyn.


----------



## SirDave

_The Martian_ by Andy Weir [Hard SF story about a man left behind as dead on Mars, and how he survives against all odds]


----------



## Chaerephon

_Animal Farm _by George Orwell


----------



## Emtropy

"True Grit" by Charles Portis


----------



## Protagoras

I am still reading 'The World as Will and Representation, vol. 1' by Arthur Schopenhauer, but now I am also returning to 'The Critique of Pure Reason' by Immanuel Kant in order to write an essay about the two books. Or, more particularly, in order to write an essay about Schopenhauer's discussion of Kant's Critique.

Really interesting stuff, actually.


----------



## Dosto Yevsky

"Humans, the Ultimate Cooking Guide" by Ms Anthrope.


----------



## pond

"The book thief" by Markus Zusak and "1984" by George Orwell 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sily

Letters from the Lost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia by *Helen Waldstein Wilkes

*


----------



## MirembeKamaria

Currently Reading 
Night Shift by Lilith Saintcrow 
and
Cycles of Time by Roger Penrose


----------



## Kairos22

Nausea ~ Jean Paul Satre


----------



## candiemerald

Rage of Angels - Sidney Sheldon


----------



## Tad Cooper

candiemerald said:


> The Time Machine by H. G. Wells.


This is my 'next to read' book!

Currently reading: Woman in White - Wilkie Collins (it's awesome).


----------



## candiemerald

tine said:


> This is my 'next to read' book!
> 
> Currently reading: Woman in White - Wilkie Collins (it's awesome).


I enjoyed it.
Woman in White is on my "to read" list.


----------



## Blothmath

Started reading 

_Mapper by Royce Buckingham_
though, i wouldn't really recommend it.... 

One question, and i don't want to open up a new thread just for this small one. 
Could someone recommend me one or two books falling in the cyberpunk genre? I'm getting really interested in it just now, and i'm sure there are still good books out there based on the idea.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

Chung Kuo - Son of Heaven by David Wingrove


----------



## VoodooDolls

Mainstream - Frédéric Martel


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Reading this now for class. It's amazing. I knew next to nothing about nonviolence/nonviolent action. I, like many people, thought it was the long, wussy way of doing things. But it's so much more than that. My mind keeps getting blown and I feel inspired.


----------



## candiemerald

The Godfather - Mario Puzo


----------



## allanzo

"Quiet: The Power of Introverts In a World That Can't Stop Talking" by Susan Cain


----------



## metaphor

Looking for Alaska by John Green

I don't know why I hadn't picked this book sooner. It's so good..


----------



## theredpanda

Um, well, since you asked...
The Gunslinger by Stephen King
Sinner by Ted Dekker
Water Walker by Ted Dekker
Adam by Ted Dekker
Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe (for school, not my choice...)


----------



## sarek

Right now reading this book from Edward Jones.

It is highly recommended for everyone who is serious about self improvement.


----------



## Aha

I am reading The Reality Dysfunction by Peter F. Hamilton
Love sci-fi


----------



## Seaside

Forest Born by Shannon Hale


----------



## candiemerald

A Many Splendored Thing by Han Suyin


----------



## dragthewaters

_Istanbul _by Orhan Pamuk, which I found being set out for trash a couple of years ago (along with _Play It As It Lays_ by Joan Didion; I don't know why anyone would set that book out for trash) and didn't read until now.

I liked another, fictional book Orhan Pamuk wrote (_My Name Is Red_) but I don't really like this book. It's a semi-autobiography as well as a nonfiction book about the city itself, and to be honest he comes across as supremely self-absorbed in the autobiographical parts. It's interesting that he lives in what many people would consider a developing country and yet his entire life seems to be the absolute definition of "first world problems."

Anyway, I feel like I should finish this book since I own it, and there's not much else to do on my commute. I have about 130 pages to go. After that I'm going to read _To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf, which I found for $4 at a used bookstore.


----------



## EccentricSiren

War of the Worlds by HG Wells. Which means I'm dreaming about alien invasions pretty much every night.


----------



## lifelikeweeds

Halo And Philosophy: Intellect Evolved Edited by Luke Cuddy with a foreword by Fred Van Lente.


----------



## Orchidion

Ta-Pei Cheng - Relativity, Gravitation and Cosmology


----------



## metaphor

Manuscript Found in Accra - Paulo Coelho


----------



## delicate_ruin

Spies and Prejudice by Talia Vance.


----------



## Adlea

Just finished Mockingjay and gonna start Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy soon.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Revolutionary Deists: Early American Infidels


----------



## CountessAlyssa

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Should I buy Leaves of Grass by Walt Whitman? Anyone read his works? I only have very briefly but would love to get into him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


I actually just bought this last week on amazon for like three dollars. It is very interesting and a short read. It took me a little while to get into his frame of mind and understand his writings but once you do, they are beautiful. I would recommend!


----------



## Brother

Aha said:


> I am reading The Reality Dysfunction by Peter F. Hamilton
> Love sci-fi


Where would I start if I wanted to get into Hamilton? I've read Alistair Reynold's Revelation Space series in 2013, everything by Iain M Banks, and James S.A. Corey's The Expanse series(also in 2013).

I'm currently going through Banks' Use of Weapons again, planning to follow it up with Surface Detail, and then I need something new to fill my gaping maw.


----------



## FaveteLinguis

Currently in Rotation:

Blood Brotherhood: and Other Rites of Male Alliance/ Nathan F Miller & Jack Donovan

Afghanistan: A Military History / Stephen Tanner

The Bin Ladens / Steve Coll

The Old Man and the Sea / E. Hemingway

Angry White Men / Michael Kimmel

Finished Up:

And the Mountains Echoed / Khaled Hosseini

Found in Translation / Nataly Kelly & Jost Zetzsche

Speaker for the Dead / Orson Scott Card

Legionnaire Mackenzie: Harmony in Modern Warfare / Mark Morgan


----------



## Aha

Brother said:


> Where would I start if I wanted to get into Hamilton? I've read Alistair Reynold's Revelation Space series in 2013, everything by Iain M Banks, and James S.A. Corey's The Expanse series(also in 2013).
> 
> I'm currently going through Banks' Use of Weapons again, planning to follow it up with Surface Detail, and then I need something new to fill my gaping maw.


Nice. Do you have a _goodreads_ account?

Start with the book I read. It is the first into his series (big serious series)


----------



## Brother

Aha said:


> Nice. Do you have a _goodreads_ account?
> 
> Start with the book I read. It is the first into his series (big serious series)


Alright, I'll put it on the list. The literal actual list hanging on my bedroom wall.

Used to have a goodreads accoutn, linked with my facebook page, but it got deleted a bit back.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I just finished reading lord of the flies not a chapter was understood without classroom guidance.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

_Timeweb_ by Brian Herbert. The writing vacillates between awful and "meh", but the world-building and story are just enough to keep me interested and make me actually consider reading the rest of the trilogy.


----------



## Laguna

Lying: Sam Harris: 9781940051000: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## hisfavsundress

I have just finished reading "Me Before You" by Jojo Moyes and I am speechless. This book was nothing I expected it to be. Makes you think and keeps you motivated - in a strange way, but still.

Now browsing through this thread and goodreads and trying to find something remarkable


----------



## Hikikomori

A Happy Death by Camus.


----------



## candiemerald

Fonda: My Life by Henry Fonda and Howard Teichmann


----------



## Blackbear

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## metaphor

Carrie - by Stephen King


----------



## Gruvian

The Divergent


----------



## Watercolourful

Cinderella Ate My Daughter, and The Art of War.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Star Wars: Darth Bane - Path of Destruction by Drew Karpyshyn
Star Wars: Jedi Search by Kevin J. Anderson


----------



## Lemxn

Tarot: Mirror of the Soul: Handbook for the Aleister Crowley Tarotby Gerd Ziegler


----------



## IamIcarus

Nausea by Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## Antipseudonym

''The dervish and the death'' by Meša Selimovic. A wonderful book, really refreshing, made me think about myself, my life and all those little sins we make everyday thinking it's nothing, but knowing deep inside how wrong it all is.


----------



## Angina Jolie

''Cloud atlas'' bu David Mitchell and I've also taken out few John Le Carre's books. Will start ''Call for the dead'' simultaneously with Cloud Atlas as they are rather different and will fit different moods. 
I really enjoy John Le Carre's spy novels. It feeds my closet badass side and has interesting story lines. Cloud Atlas - I loved the movie and it has left me thinking and wondering afterwards so I decided to not limit myself with just the movie. Also, the directors way of portraying it was a bit misleading from what I've heard is the actual meaning of the story.


----------



## StElmosDream

justanotherperson said:


> The Art of War.


Which translation?

I tried reading it but never found a full version.


----------



## CaptSwan

"The Eight Habit: From Effectiveness to Greatness" It's the sequel to "The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People". It's an interesting read...


----------



## candiemerald

The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Sporadic Aura

currently reading the Dark Tower Series by Stephen King. Currently on The Waste Lands. So far I find it to be quite a bad ass series.


----------



## Scratch

Master and Commander by Patrick O'Brian


----------



## Kavik

Bronze Gods by A. A. Aguirre


----------



## Sily

Just starting *Typhoid Mary* by Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## Miss Bingley

A Good Man is Hard to Find, and Other Short Stories by Flannery O'Connor


----------



## Watercolourful

StElmosDream said:


> Which translation?
> 
> I tried reading it but never found a full version.


John Minford's translation


----------



## 89338

The Restaurant at the end of the Universe.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Mothers Who Can't Love: A Healing Guide for Daughters by Susan Forward


----------



## pond

Pride and prejudice. I've started this book at least 5 times and right now I'm in the middle and I've only just realized that I have actually finished it once. My memory's great. Not a problem though, you can never have too much of Mr Darcy.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sceptical mystic

An essay on co-operation: Together, by Richard Sennet


----------



## StElmosDream

spirited-angel said:


> Mothers Who Can't Love: A Healing Guide for Daughters by Susan Forward


You might also value, The Drama of Being a Child by Alice Miller.


----------



## Moonpie

Finale by Becca Fitzpatrick


----------



## BrightWhiteHeart

The Beauty Detox Solution, by Kimberly Snyder.

Loving it.


----------



## Phobic

Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman - by James Gleick


----------



## Ninibear

Ken Kesey's One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## 66393

"The Lies of Locke Lamora" very well written and high-level book. Great imagery, highly recommended and I'm planning on reading the entire series.


----------



## KittyKnits

The Myths of the Norsemen and The Science of the Discworld 4 by Pratchett, Stewart and Cohen


----------



## ailures

Ending _Prude and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen. I adore her style, especially this small ironical vibe that she gives while writing descriptions.
Starting _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak. Curious how it will end up.


----------



## Tristan Jay

DonutsGalacticos said:


> The dream-quest of unknown Kadath - Lovecraft


I was surprised to come across someone who was reading The Dream-Quest of Unknown Kadath right around the time that I was, here. I was only lurking here for a while, but this helped motivate me to join (other considerations were pushing me to join up as well, but credit where credit is due). It was a bit of a slog for me, but at least it ended well. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Lemxn

The Red Thread by Ann Hood.


----------



## JSauceDaBoss

Currently rereading 'Emotional Intelligence' by Daniel Goleman.


----------



## ShapeAble Seeds

No Longer Human- Osamu Dazai


----------



## wistful

_The Fault in Our Stars_​ by John Green (I saw the movie last Saturday).


----------



## PawnMan

_It_ by Stephen King, although I haven't gotten very far into the book because I've been busy with school.


----------



## sacrosanctsun

_Brave New World_ Aldous Huxley


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Way of Zen by Alan Watts


----------



## candiemerald

The 5th Horseman - James Patterson.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Woman In love- DH Lawrence


----------



## H.G.S.

I'm currently reading The Visitor by Lee Child, the fourth installment of the Jack Reacher series.

:happy:


----------



## Ubuntu

The Rich Girl - R.L Stine


----------



## Astrid Von M

currently reading murakami's vanishing elephant- novels


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Way of Zen by Alan Watts
What Everyone Needs To Know About Islam by John L. Esposito
Existentialism is a Humanism by Jean Paul Sartre


----------



## candiemerald

Death in the Afternoon - Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Prosella

Cosmos - Carl Sagan


----------



## The Chameleon

Because there's no such thing as "too much John Irving"!


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Salem's Lot - Stephen King // We get it Stephen, vampires can mean scary shit. Now throw me your twist already so I can be done with you.

The Impossible Lightness of Being - Milan Kundera // Try to live carefree and you'll be devoid of meaning, burden yourself and you'll suffer but actually feel alive. Yeah, yeah ~ I get the idea, I just don't get why I have to read through so much straight people sex for you to formulate it.


----------



## Lemxn

*Many Lives, Many Masters* by Brian L. Weiss


----------



## LalaithAeroniel

_All Roads Lead To Austen_ by Amy Elizabeth Smith. She's an English professor who spent a year traveling Latin America and reading Jane Austen novels in Spanish with groups in Guatemala, Mexico, Ecuador, Chile, Paraguay, and Argentina.


----------



## Ubuntu

Zombie Halloween by R.L Stine and an Archie comic.


----------



## kayaycee.

_The Arabian Nights_ translated by Sir Richard F. Burton


----------



## ae1905

book of life
by me


----------



## Doll

Stephen King's _Mr. Mercedes
_
I keep TRYING to get really into it, but I usually only read at night and for the past few nights I've been sick and just gone straight to bed. D:


----------



## Astrid Von M

_What I talk about when i talk about running_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## VoodooDolls

I just finished The dreams in the witch house by Lovecraft


----------



## VirtualMuffin

The Bourne Identity by Robert Ludlum.

Would anyone be willing to start some sort of group on GoodReads ?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Dune.


----------



## candiemerald

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest - Stieg Larsson

Very engrossing and interesting.


----------



## Ubuntu

Moonlight Secrets by R.L Stine

and 

Cat Sense : How the New Feline Science Can Make You a Better Friend To Your Pet by John Bradshaw


----------



## daleks_exterminate

The great book of Amber (book 1/10)

roger zelazny


----------



## JTHearts

I'm reading "Decision Points" by George W Bush. It's really good so far!


----------



## VoodooDolls

Lovecraft entire bibliography


----------



## c0conut

The Book: On the Taboo Against Knowing Who You Are - Alan Watts


----------



## kimpossible119

Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## candiemerald

The War of the Worlds - H.G. Wells


----------



## elpis

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Dune.


"Fear is the mind killer"
I love that book! 

I'm reading The Book Thief 
Fantastic read so far.


----------



## Protagoras

I am working my way through the volumes of 'Ideas' by Multatuli, although it is hardly work – what a treat!


----------



## saturnne

Recently finished:
The Circle, Eggers
Middlemarch, Eliot

Reading:
The Imperfectionists, Rachman


----------



## Stasis

Eckis said:


> I just bought _Mere Christianity_ by C.S. Lewis. Really excited to read it!


That's a good book. 

Currently reading Community by Brad House.


----------



## candiemerald

Catch-22 - Joseph Heller


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Dante's Divine Comedy, I am presently in purgatory.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Metro - 2035


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## vintage stardust

I'm reading the City of Heavenly Fire in the Mortal Instruments series...I'm getting in touch with my inner teenager 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubuntu

The Cheater-R.L Stine


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

I'm reading _Juliette _by the Marquis de Sade for a challenge. And wow, this guy's a piece of work, not to mention preachy, but I suppose it is porn with plot, and philosophy among that. He had to do something to fill up 1,193 pages.


----------



## lemony snicket

_Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez
_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep_ by Philip K Dick
_Making Things Perfectly Queer_ by Alexander Doty

(I've started all of these recently but haven't had the time to sit down and focus on any of them)


----------



## heaveninawildflower

The Power of Now: A Guide to Spiritual Enlightenment by Eckhart Tolle


----------



## RiseAgainst55

Hidden Empire by Orson Scott Card


----------



## missjayjay

The Giver by Lois Lowry


----------



## decretum

Hollow City: The Second Novel of Ms.Peregrine's Peculiar Children by Ransom Riggs.


----------



## RaeLizz

Quiet by Susan Cain. I wish everyone would read it, introverts might be seen a little differently...


----------



## candiemerald

The Red Pony - John Steinbeck


----------



## Ubuntu

Darkest Dawn by R.L Stine

and

The PETA Practical Guide To Animal Rights by Ingrid Newkirk

I was reading Black Beauty by Anna Sewell but I put it on hold.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

_Future Hype_ by Bob Seidensticker


----------



## bioshell

Attached: The New Science of Adult Attachment and How It Can Help YouFind - and Keep - Loveby Amir Levine, Rachel S.F. Heller


----------



## Hosker

_The Castle_, Kafka
_The Second Sex_, Simone de Beauvoir
_The Complete Stories of Sherlock Holmes_, Arthur Conan Doyle
And I've just bought _Night's Master_ by Tanith Lee


----------



## 121689

"Emotional Intelligence" by Daniel Goleman, and "This is Your Brain on Music" by Daniel J. Levitin.


----------



## Mirkwood

"The road less travelled" M.Scott peck 
written quiete some time ago. But has some great points.


----------



## JTHearts

I'm reading "My Journey Down the Reincarnation Highway". It's a non-fiction book about a man's journey to find his past lives. I have to say, the spirituality in this book make a whole lot more sense to me than the things I learned at Catholic school. It's really alleviated some of my anxiety about religion.


----------



## Austengirl753

1,000 gifts, A Loving Life and Extravagant grace.


----------



## savannah roo

Wicked Lovely series by Melissa Marr. Its so good.


----------



## Faygo

*Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov.*


----------



## ai.tran.75

At Swim Two Birds - Brian Onolan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silver skies

I'm reading Pride and Prejudice. Shame over me, until now I only knew the movie :>


----------



## heaveninawildflower

The Explosive Child by Ross W. Greene, Ph.D.


----------



## Sourpuss

I just finished "Childhood's End" by Arthur C. Clarke

It was a very good if short read. It was reluctant to put it down.

I think the most interesting part of the book was the first half or so, witnessing the interaction between humanity and another far more advanced species. Observing how they (the aliens) enforced their will on mankind and speculating on how, if possible, the human race could hope to resist. ...and whether they even should.


----------



## wzp

"Franny and Zooey" by J.D. Salinger


----------



## SpinniBell

The Maze Runner


----------



## Orange Fusion

'Spiral' by Koji Suzuki


----------



## refoT

I was reading _Sand_ by Hugh Howley, but I'm having trouble finishing it ...so instead I switched to _Why We Believe in God(s)_ by J. Anderson Thomson.


----------



## pond

The Subterraneans by Kerouac, I've also got Burroughs's Queer waiting for me. So obsessed with the Beat Generation right now.


----------



## WalterMitty

The Beast by Oscar Martinez..Really disturbing, yet I can't stop reading it, because he writes so well


----------



## bubblePOP

Allegiant by Veronica Roth


----------



## purplekissofstardust

The Ultimate Hitchhikers's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams
The Early Diary 1927-1931 - Anaïs Nin
Cities of the Interior - Anaïs Nin

I'm reading them mixed. The first and third one contain several novels, so it's great to read one and then switch to one of the other books. Currently I'm really into the diary though


----------



## bubblePOP

I'm switching in between Allegiant (still) and The First Fifteen Lives of Harry August by Claire Noth, which my book club (we don't have a set schedule just whenever the two of us finish the book) just started. I'm reading Allegiant on my own.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Revolutionary Deists: Early America's Rational Infidels by Kerry Walters
Catholicism: A Journey to the Heart of the Faith by Fr. Robert Barron
The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown


----------



## Kafeidian

_The 4-Hour Chef_ by Timothy Ferriss


----------



## elpis

_The Dod Stars _​by Peter Weller


----------



## Sourpuss

I'm reading "Rendezvous with Rama" by Arthur C. Clarke

I like it a lot. It has a lot of vivid imagery and the novel is sort of a puzzle. It's fun trying to deduce what is going on before it is actually revealed by the plot.


----------



## vintage stardust

"The Myth of Sisyphus" by Albert Camus and "Ham on Rye" by Charles Bukowski. I love them both so far!


----------



## Aldys

"Blindness" by José Saramago


----------



## Laguna

http://www.amazon.com/The-Generals-...3598215X/ref=zg_bs_5001_8/191-5523164-9667011

The General's Son: Journey of an Israeli in Palestine by Miko Peled


----------



## Lacrimosa

_"Maid Marian_" by Elsa Watson.


----------



## pond

Como agua para chocolate. It's so weird.


----------



## marmott_e

I'm currently reading some of Hunter S Thompson work.The character has always intrigued me, plus it will improve my english
So I started to read _Hell's Angels:The Strange and Terrible Saga of the Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs_
I like the writing style so far.


----------



## Mair

'The bat' by Jo Nesbo


----------



## pond

Just started reading Queer by William Burroughs.


----------



## zenithx

_It's Kind of a Funny Story_ by Ned Vizzini. 
Too bad he committed suicide  Especially with an ironically hopeful story like that.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Have just finished:
Non-Stop by Brian Aldiss
Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert A. Heinlein
A Canticle for Leibowitz by Walter M. Miller

Next up:
Either some more science fiction or:

Black Like Me by John Howard Griffin


----------



## Ubuntu

Grimm's Fairy Tales


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

The Pyrates, by George MacDonald Fraser. A swashbuckler to end all.swashbucklers, wi' a curse and a wannion, sa-ha!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

ai.tran.75 said:


> At Swim Two Birds - Brian Onolan


Have you read The Third Policeman?


----------



## RedGanon

I often read more than one book a time, currently

The 120 Days of Sodom - Marquis de Sade
Strange Tales from a Chinese Studio - Pu Songling
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Manga - Ryukishi07


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

"Thrawn Janet", by Stevenson. Authentic Scottish gibberish. Viz:

The sun gaed doun anon the unco-lookin' clouds; It fell as mirk as the pit; no a star, no a breath o' wund; ye couldnae see your han' afore your face, and even the auld folk cuist the covers frae their beds and lay pechin' for their breath. Wi a' that he had upon his mind, it was gey and unlikely Mr Soulis wad get muckle sleep. He lay an' he tummled; the gude, caller bed that he got into brunt his very banes; whiles he slept, and whiles he waukened; whiles he heard the time o' nicht, and whiles a tyke yowlin' up the muir, as if somebody was deid; whiles he thocht he heard bogles claverin' in his lug, an' whiles he saw spunkies in the room.

Translation: Gey thoughts kept Mr Soulis awake. He lay on his bed and tossed, and his room was full of spunk.


----------



## Milya

A Song of Ice and Fire: A Feast for Crows


----------



## nádej

Bad Feminist by Roxane Gay


----------



## Ubuntu

Left Behind (the kids) #18


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

The three musketeers - Alexandre Dumas.

I just read the part about the diamond Fourragère of the queen, and I was really confused, because I read it in Dutch, where the thing is called a 'nestel' which also means 'aglet'.

And how would diamond aglets work?


----------



## kirsche

Hyperbole and a Half by Allie Brosh (from the same titled blog of hers)


----------



## CrimsonBlue

Three Comrades by Erich Maria Remarque~


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Miyamoto Musashi's Book of Five Rings.


----------



## AI.Akane

Thomas Moore- The soul's religion









"Thomas Moore offers a way of living in this new and confusing century. Drawing on faiths front all over the world, as well as from his own vast well of knowledge and personal experience, Moore shows how religion can be used to embrace others, rather than exclude them. He helps readers become comfortable with our doubts, and reveals a liberating truth -- it is in the dark corners of the soul that faith is born. Intimate and provocative, Moore writes with the compassion of a parent and the wisdom of a teacher."


----------



## DirtySocks

The Monk Who Sold his Ferrari by Robin S Sharma


----------



## Atrej

George Orwell: 1984


----------



## Ubuntu

The Runaway-R.L Stine


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Charles Bukowski - Ham on rye.


----------



## HenryBurlingame

This semester is going to be a doozy. Right now I'm reading Plato's Symposium, Ovid's Metamorphoses, Faulkner's As I Lay Dying, Italo Calvino's Cosmicomics, and Anne Carson's Autobiography of Red.


----------



## veritas97

Murder Most Unladylike by Robin Stevens. I am not quite sure if I dig it too much, but I only just started!


----------



## anedit

The Emperor of All Maladies: A Biography of Cancer by Siddhartha Mukherjee


----------



## sasukeuchiha

the 5th wave. finished it yesterday. waiting for the 2nd book, comes out on 16th Sept.


----------



## Sourpuss

I'm currently reading "A Clash of Kings" by George R. R. Martin. It's the second novel in the "A Song of Fire and Ice" series, better known nowadays as "A Game of Thrones" (title of the first book) on HBO.

I like it a lot. I read through the first book pretty fast once I got hooked on it and I'll do the same with this one soon. I want to catch up with the series as quickly as possible so I can watch the TV series without being spoiled.


----------



## Ubuntu

Stay Out of the Basement-R.L Stine


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

_The Difference Engine_ by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

HenryBurlingame said:


> This semester is going to be a doozy. Right now I'm reading Plato's Symposium, Ovid's Metamorphoses, Faulkner's As I Lay Dying, Italo Calvino's Cosmicomics, and Anne Carson's Autobiography of Red.


What do you think of _Cosmicomics_?


----------



## Squirrel

Heretics by G.K. Chesterton


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Just finished _Waiting for Godalming_, by Robert Rankin. One of his best. The plot is about the death of God, drugs, and brain-massaging barbers. But the plot's not the most important thing - it's Rankin's gleeful playing fast and loose with style and narrative conventions, with metatextual jokes, characters commenting on first person narration, running gags and toot talking.


----------



## Stasis

_Battered Love: Marriage, Sex, and Violence in the Hebrew Prophets_ by Renita Weems and_ Jack: A Life of C.S. Lewis_ by George Sayer.


----------



## 66393

_The Prince - _Niccolo Machiavelli 
_
Cosmos - _Carl Sagan_ 

The Wise Man's Fear_ (The Kingkiller Chronicles) - Patrick Rothfuss 

These are the three I'm invested in at the moment.


----------



## HenryBurlingame

Cosmic Hobo said:


> What do you think of _Cosmicomics_?


I found it exciting at first and a little more tiresome by the end. Partly I think because it's structured as a series of mostly disconnected stories, and I read it too quickly. I didn't take long enough to digest each part. Having finished The Baron in the Trees and The Nonexistent Knight and the Cloven Viscount fairly recently, I think I went into Cosmicomics expecting a little too much straightforward narrative. 
That said, I do also love language for language's sake, and there were sentences and paragraphs that took my breath away. There's a blurb on the back that says something to the effect of "Calvino takes storytelling to its imaginative extreme," which I definitely agreed with. I will probably reread it at some point. What did you think of it?


----------



## 777akm

"Physics of the Future" by Michio Kaku.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

HenryBurlingame said:


> I found it exciting at first and a little more tiresome by the end. Partly I think because it's structured as a series of mostly disconnected stories, and I read it too quickly. I didn't take long enough to digest each part. Having finished The Baron in the Trees and The Nonexistent Knight and the Cloven Viscount fairly recently, I think I went into Cosmicomics expecting a little too much straightforward narrative.
> That said, I do also love language for language's sake, and there were sentences and paragraphs that took my breath away. There's a blurb on the back that says something to the effect of "Calvino takes storytelling to its imaginative extreme," which I definitely agreed with. I will probably reread it at some point. What did you think of it?


I liked it a lot - I read it on the recommendation of a friend (who also suggested _The Master and Margarita__)_. I thought the idea of linking the cosmic with the quotidian was clever - e.g., the Big Bang was caused by pasta. _Invisible Cities_ (about Marco Polo) and _If On a Winter's Night a Traveller _were also very clever - playing games with genre and style.


----------



## Ubuntu

Killer's Kiss-R.L Stine


----------



## Eckis

I'm currently reading "Hollow City," the sequel to "Miss Peregrine's Peculiar Children." I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Ubuntu

Patchwork by Ellen Banda-Aaku and How To Be A Vampire by R.L Stine


----------



## Clyme

Still working through "The Moral Landscape" by Sam Harris and "Getting Things Done" by David Allen.

I really need to properly commit time to them. I've just been getting sidetracked with other more pressing matters and then relaxing completely in my off-time.


----------



## Ubuntu

What Holly Heard-R.L Stine


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Kafka – Metamorphosis and Other Stories
Leo Tolstoy – What Is Art?


----------



## Thalassa

Lolita by Nabokov. Because it's beautifully written in the psychological and emotional prose of his peers (reminds me a of my favorite authors born between approximately 1890 and 1920-ish) ...and its time and I need to know, even though he's already on about the window between nine and fourteen, I need to know.


----------



## mysterie

narcissus and goldmund - hesse

really enjoying this atm


----------



## Subtle Murder

Just picking up *This is Where I Leave You* by Jonathan Tropper for work. It's our upcoming book of the month and someone's gotta read it. It looks to be a good read!


----------



## thenarrator

Rereading the A Song of Ice and Fire series by George R. R. Martin and I just started The Magicians by Lev Grossman.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Pat F. Garrett's The Authentic Life of Billy, The Kid: An Annotated Edition with Notes and Commentary by Frederick Nolan


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

A good friend of mine just lent me a copy of "Big Man" by Clarence Clemons, so I'm going to start that soon.

I'm also reading "Finding Me" by Michelle Knight, and a few samples of some wrestling-related books on Google Play, including one of Chris Jericho's autobiographies, one by Lita, and The Death of WCW.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

I just finished reading *Inferno* *by Dan Brown* and I'm going to reread *Revolutionary Deists: Early America's Rational Infidels by Kerry Walters*.


----------



## Ubuntu

The Secret Bedroom - R.L Stine


----------



## Clyme

"Intuition Pumps and Other Tools for Thinking" by Daniel Dennett.


----------



## gooseNmixes

Law of Success - Napoleon Hill


----------



## Coleoptera

Jamie McGuire's _Red Hill_. I'm kind of tired of zombie fiction, but it's well-written enough that it's enjoyable to read.


----------



## The Chameleon

Candide! By Voltaire!

(two words: tap atalk)


----------



## Stasis

Julius Caesar by William Shakespeare.


----------



## an absurd man

Cosmopolitanism In The Age of Globalization: Citizens Without States 

Edited by Lee Trepanier and Khalil M. Habib


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Thomas Aquinas: Spiritual Master by Fr. Robert Barron - (*Just completed* 10/10/2014)

Now I'm moving on to:

The Freemasons by Jasper Ridley - I've started this book many times but I've never finished it.

After I read it I imagine I'll move on to Aristotle's _The Nichomachean Ethics_ along side Plato's _The Death of Socrates_. I don't think I'll be able to finish those books by the end of the year. Reading for comprehension is a tedious process exacerbated by my ADD.


----------



## Coopsickle

I am currently reading Apollyon by Jennifer L. Armentrout.

I am re-reading this series for the 6th time... good series.


----------



## Dalien

The Reader~~Bernhard Schlink
uses a philosophical approach
“Now to escape involves not just running away, but arriving somewhere.” 
― Bernhard Schlink, The Reader


----------



## tanstaafl28

"Hitler" by Ian Kershaw 

I'm completely fascinated by Hitler and the Nazi state. It's like watching a slow motion train wreck, or delve into the motivations of serial killers. I can't even come close to understanding it no matter how many books I read, or documentaries I watch. I just keep trying to figure out how an entire country could go collectively crazy over 12 years.


----------



## Nekomata

Children of the Mind by Orson Scott Card

I like this series, though it takes me about a year to finish one book *slooow* xD


----------



## Agelastos

_The Listener and Other Stories_ by Algernon Blackwood.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Seven Storey Mountain by Thomas Merton


----------



## bluedomeofsky

Adventures of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

So now I've got two music-related books to tackle, both of them lent to me by friends. The first is "Big Man" by Clarence Clemons from Bruce Springsteen's E Street Band, and the second is a book about Guns N' Roses that was given to me today.

I'm going to get around to finishing Michelle Knight's memoir at some point. It's just that the content, as one might expect, is very heavy and dark, and I kinda need some lighter stuff at the current time.


----------



## John Coltrane

The Shining by Steven King 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nein

I'm reading The Salmon of Doubt by Douglas Adams and Consider the Lobster and Other Essays by David Foster Wallace.


----------



## AlpacaVoadora

The Tell-Tale Brain by Vilayanur S. Ramachandran


----------



## an absurd man

Paradise Lost - John Milton


----------



## DraemsOnHold23

The Road by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## The Chameleon

lapenguinbelly said:


> The Road by Cormac McCarthy


good luck lel


----------



## EchoEnola

Night Watch - by Sergei Lukyanenko

as requested by my partner


----------



## ThreadDeath

I'm mostly through _The Elegance of the Hedgehog_ (Muriel Barbery, 2008). It was well worth it.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## H.G.S.

I'm currently reading Breakfast at Tiffany's by Truman Capote and so far, it's quite good and I'm liking it so far. I definitely enjoyed the film and love Audrey Hepburn, so I went ahead and bought the book when I was in the bookstore a couple of days ago. Before, it was Life of Pi by Yann Martel. After, it's going to be The Curious Case of Benjamin Button by F. Scott Fitzgerald.

I love to read, there's no enjoyment like it.

:happy:


----------



## Abraxas

The Hero With A Thousand Faces, by Joseph Campbell.


----------



## galactic collision

_Yes Please_ by Amy Poehler!!


----------



## Oppa

Currently; The Rules of Survival, Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, and then will start Under the Mesquite


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Story of a Soul: The Autobiography of St. Therese of Lisieux

Her personality is so different than mine - Her overly sweet and sentimental qualities, qualities I usually find insufferable, seem endearing in her writing. Usually there's a disingenuous quality to "sweet" personalities but there's just something about the way she wrote this that feels deeply genuine.

A lot of people consider it to be too sweet and sentimental but I'm at a loss to explain why it hasn't lost my interest the way I would have expected.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

The Picture of Dorian Gray.

Seriously homoerotic "subtext" is an understatement. This entire book screams "gay!!!" and I'm not sure if Wilde is brave or foolish for publishing it when he did.


----------



## WardRhiannon

The Year of the Flood by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## nonnaci

Emma

Captivated by the dialogues.


----------



## SandWshooter

Metro 2033!

I have like a 10 book backlog after it, too


----------



## pond

Back when we were grown ups by Anne Taylor.


----------



## Anna88

Madame Bovary, by Gustave Flaubert


----------



## JTHearts

"On Death and Dying" by Elisabeth Kübler-Ross. Very interesting, it's actually helping me a little. I should really stop going into the religion section on here, that's the area that freaks me out about life after death.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

Terminal Cafe by Ian McDonald. Such a strange read, and an intriguing take on necromancy/immortality. Two cultures segregated; The living and the necrovilles. _"Beneath a canopy of rain, mylar wings circle, trapped by green glass"_


----------



## Amphoteric

_The Memory of Whiteness_ by Kim Stanley Robinson. One of his very earliest books, from before he became really good - though since this is Robinson we're talking about, it's miles better than some authors' magnum opuses.

Best read with Beethoven's Ninth played behind at neighbor-annoying volume. The further I read, the more I become convinced that the themes of the different chapters map to the progression of this symphony.


----------



## Seaside

I just finished reading _Divergent_ by Veronica Roth.


----------



## Blacque

I'm currently reading D'Israeli by André Maurois. Its a very enlightening read on Victorian Era politics and the ambitions of man.


----------



## H.G.S.

The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum, a trip down memory lane. 

roud:


----------



## Siggy

The Paleo Manifesto by John Durant.


----------



## EbonyTigger

I'm currently reading one of the For Dummies series, I tend to get random ones out of the library just to see if it's a book I want to buy ...

the latest one I've started to read is time management for dummies


----------



## VivianeScrooge

I just finish Girl,Interrupted by Susanna Kaysen, trying to finish this book by Patti Smith and a book by Paulo Coelho.


----------



## sostenuto

Paper Towns by John Green, as well as The Origin of Species by Charles Darwin.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

_I__llusions perdues_, by Honoré De Balzac, and _The King In Yellow_, by Robert W. Chambers


----------



## suneyed

_Deathless_ by Catherynne Valente


----------



## 124567




----------



## WanderlustMariposa

Anne of Avonlea
Importance of Being Earnest


----------



## Coronagirl

Sophie's World by Jostein Gaarder


----------



## ThreadDeath

_Eifel-Träume_ (Jacques Berndorf, 2004). It features the usual, straightforward narration, like most of the books in the author's _Siggi Baumeister_ series, a mostly interesting storyline, good character descriptions and lots of witty and slightly sarcastic dialogues. One wouldn't call it deep or really captivating; just a few pages of it are great to facilitate "mental hibernation" at bedtime.


----------



## Damalur_Sol

Reread "The Architecture of Happiness" by Alain de Botton.


----------



## tanstaafl28

The Rise of Theodore Roosevelt, by Edmund Morris


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I just finished reading "The Book Thief". My mind is blown


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Conquistadors by Michael Wood


----------



## birthmask

The Perks of being a Wallflower, by Stephen Chbosky.


----------



## Nyanpichu

Hamlet by Shakespeare for school I love the main character right now I'm on act 3 scene 1 the to be or not to be part and hamlet is just putting all of the other characters on blast for being no good scumbags. I kind of feel bad for Ophelia though she didn't ask for all this she just got sucked in by coincidence


----------



## Diophantine

MindPersonified said:


> I just finished reading "The Book Thief". My mind is blown


I know, right? That is one of my favorite books of all time. I don't think there are proper words to describe the impact, the worth this book holds. Have you seen the movie?


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

Infinite Jest is one of the most absurd things I've ever bothered to open.
I love it.


----------



## H.G.S.

I'm currently reading The Consolations of Philosophy by Alain de Botton, and I'm liking so far.

The book, in a nutshell, is a quick romp through a half-dozen philosophers, from Socrates to Nietzsche, by applying their philosophies to the author’s everyday problems. It's short, sweet, and it humanizes otherwise esoteric knowledge.

:happy:


----------



## INTJellectual

I focus my reading on DSM III (Diagnostic Statistical Manual of mental Disorders 3rd edition), Developmental Psychology, Mental Hygiene, The Secret World Of Your Dreams, and Psychology Dictionary.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Diophantine said:


> I know, right? That is one of my favorite books of all time. I don't think there are proper words to describe the impact, the worth this book holds. Have you seen the movie?


Lol no. Sad as it is, I didn't find out there was a movie until I finished reading it. But, on the bright side, that indicates that I don't have to see a movie trailer to find out about a book. XD


----------



## Sily




----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## mr. rozay

neardark said:


> One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


First impressions? If you were to compare the styles to other Russian authors where would this guy stand?


----------



## castigat

Allegiant. . .Game of Thrones, Nothing More Than Night, Angelology, more manga than I care to admit, a Psychology textbook, something on witchcraft, another one on depression, The Complete Idiot's Guide to Personality Profiles. . .

I really want to read/need to get around to reading Fathers and Sons.


----------



## Vacious

Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace, started it yesterday. 

Heard great things about it.


----------



## HazelEyes147

I'm reading Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger, My Name is Memory by Ann Brashares and a random anatomy textbook. All are fairly good books.


----------



## Ubuntu

Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins


----------



## Freckledfawn

Just started reading Throne of Glass by Sarah J. Maas.


----------



## Sigur

Insomnia, written by Stephen King.

You'll lose a lot of sleep.

Ralph does. At first he finds it hard to drop off. Then he starts waking up earlier. And earlier. But that isn't when he begins to see things. Colours, shapes, strange auras around his friends. Not to mention the bald doctors who always turn up at the scene of a death The evil-looking one clutching a rusty scalpel. All that comes later. 

After Susan Edwina Day's visit to the town of Derry, Maine is announced - when the once placid town starts to divide over women's issues. And the hitherto mild-mannered Ed Deepneau gets out of control - dangerously so. 

That's when Ralph begins to lose a lot more than sleep. When he begins to understand why Ed is obsessed with the notion that Derry is becoming the new Armageddon. And to realise that time is ticking away for the residents of his home town.

An evil of unimaginable proportions has found a way in. And Ralph has one chance to beat it. In a card game. The stakes are high. They always are when you're playing for human souls. With a Joker in the pack... a bald one with a rusty scapel...


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Mary Shelly's Frankenstein.


----------



## JJkul

Comics:
Fear Agent
Orbital
Hellboy

Novels:
Five Weeks in a Balloon (Jules Verne)
David Copperfield (Charles Dickens, Audiobook)

Nonfiction:
With God in Russia (Rev. Fr. Walter J. Ciszek, S.J.)
Spiritual Combat (Rev. Dom Lorenzo Scupoli, C.R.)
Either "Correct Writing" or "The Writing Handbook", for help with grammar and structure in my writing, but I'm not sure which yet.

Other:
Lost in the Cosmos: The Last Self-Help Book (Walker Percy. A mock SH book that I'm waiting to arrive in the mail)


----------



## leigha

Gossip Girl: Psycho Killer by Cecily von Ziegesar

It's easily the weirdest, baffling, unapologetically unrealistic and stupid book I've ever read. Honestly, it's bad. It's a bad book. But once you fully accept that and stop taking it seriously (if you ever took it seriously in the first place) it's actually pretty enjoyable. It's pretty gory and graphic, though. It's like the book version of a shitty low-budget horror film, except I think that the bad writing and overall bad-ness of it was intentional. It has a really twisted sense of humour and pokes a lot of fun at itself. If you liked the original books (genuinely or ironically) and can stomach all of the blood and violence, you'd like it.

A reviewer on goodreads:


> This book is so over the top and ridiculous that it makes so a quick entertaining read. If you are looking for some in depth, meteorically, thought provoking read, this is not the book. But if sometimes you read a lot of that thought provoking stuff and need your brain to just have a good belly laugh this book fits the bill.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

In Cold Blood by Truman Capote


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

In the Blink of an Eye 2nd Edition by Walter Murch


----------



## SleepwalkingAnathema

I am currently reading John Steinbeck's "East of Eden".


----------



## Lexicon Devil




----------



## Nekomata

Children of the Mind by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Metalize

Rereading "A Maze of Death" by Philip K. Dick. More interesting the second time around.

I'll be rereading "Solaris" after.


----------



## cannamella

Just finished Anna by Jostein Gaarder. Now I'm reading A Man Called Ove by Fredrick Backman.


----------



## Who

Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace. Only ~500 more pages to go!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

_The Cuckoo's Calling_ by J. K. Row... Robert Galbraith









And_ The Good Earth_, by Pearl S. Buck


----------



## SmilingWriter

American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## Golden Rose

Just bought Doctor Sleep by Stephen King


----------



## mysterie




----------



## Metalize

Nekomata said:


> Children of the Mind by Orson Scott Card.


Very different plot, but you might enjoy his short story _A Sepulchre of Songs_. It has some of the same elements.

Haunted me for quite a while...

Edit: Ugh, can't find it. Looks like it was published in that one obscure collection of his stories. Might have to torrent it out one day...


----------



## birthmask

I've finished The Catcher in the Rye now, and are now reading Before I go to Sleep by S J Watson. I have a strong feeling that what I'm reading now has nothing on J. D. Salinger's novel. We'll see.


----------



## Sourpuss

I just recently ordered several novels, all science fiction:

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick



Old Man's War - John Scalzi









The Moon is a Harsh Mistress - Robert A. Heinlein

Forever War - Joe Haldeman

2001: A Space Odyssey - Arthur C. Clarke

Rama II - Arthur C. Clarke









A Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge










"Rendezvous With Rama" was a joy to read, one of my favorite novels of all time. It was the first in what eventually became a series of three or four novels. Though I heard mixed things about the later ones, so I'll just start with the first sequel and see how it turns out. Albeit, I don't see how it could ruin the first novel since what made it so great wasn't really the questions it left answered, but rather the way it told its story.



Edit:

Oh, and I borrowed the uncut edition of Stephen King's "The Stand" from my mother. I haven't read it since my early teens, so I'm curious to see how differently it will read now that I'm older. Putting it off a little though since it is a big undertaking.


----------



## Lycrester

Last 100 pages of Wind up Bird Chronicles. I've been taking breaks in between to read other books like Asleep and The Lake but I'm excited to be wrapping this one up.


----------



## Hosker

Lycrester said:


> Last 100 pages of Wind up Bird Chronicles. I've been taking breaks in between to read other books like Asleep and The Lake but I'm excited to be wrapping this one up.




Wow, that's a coincidence (from my point of view): I'm on page 507. Have you read a lot of Murakami?


----------



## Lycrester

Hosker said:


> Wow, that's a coincidence (from my point of view): I'm on page 507. Have you read a lot of Murakami?


Really? Page 504. Norwegian Wood was the first book I read from him. I still have IQ84 and just bought Colorless. His writing is so different.


----------



## Dalien

Recently finished reading...
She's Come Undone
by Wally Lamb


----------



## VinnieBob

jesus Christ-kahlil Gibran
the problems with existentialism 
a compilation of philosophical essays


----------



## 66393

Just finished a book on the philosophy behind Futurama today. I'm also simultaneously reading "The Power of Myth" by Joesph Campbell and "Cosmos" by the great Carl Sagan.


----------



## Hosker

Lycrester said:


> Really? Page 504. Norwegian Wood was the first book I read from him. I still have IQ84 and just bought Colorless. His writing is so different.


Was Norwegian Wood good? I'm not sure which book of his to read next.


----------



## Lycrester

Hosker said:


> Was Norwegian Wood good? I'm not sure which book of his to read next.


It's phenomenal! The characters almost become familiar to you. I like you've met them before. Much shorter than Wind Up Bird but it has this depth and grayness about it that made me fall in love with Murakami's writing in the first place.


----------



## DoctorShoe

The Dark Tower VII by Stephen King


----------



## Saizou

Re-reading the Tales of the Otori series by Lian Hearn. Just started so still on the first book, Across the Nightingale Floor.


----------



## Ubuntu

All-Night Party by R.L Stine


----------



## Tad Cooper

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller.


----------



## snowbell

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - J.K. Rowling


----------



## Derse Dreamer

The Grapes of Wrath - Steinbeck


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Lawrence Miles: _Down_.


----------



## sootyflues

I'm reading like 8 different books currently, but specifically I just went to a reading of Miranda July's The First Bad Man (she read it). It was great. I got to meet her, she signed my book. I'm about 2/3 of the way through it and it's weird and great.


----------



## Gilfoyle

Goethe, J. W. v. (1998). West-Eastern Divan. Germanic Studies in America. K. Mommsen. Bern, Peter Lang.


----------



## Kelly Smith

Paper Towns by John Green


----------



## Ubuntu

Halloween Party by R.L Stine


----------



## TwinAnthos

I read to many books at the same time, but I just finished Half a King by Joe Abercombie. I really enjoyed it, but I have to finish a psychology book and the Jungel book by Ruyard Kipling, I'm also reading the three muskeeters and the first harry potter book, other books are wainting in line though. Since I know how to read proficiently in three languages I tend to multi-task-read books.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

A few textbooks Dx


----------



## Amphoteric

Rereading a favorite, _House of Leaves_ - Mark Z. Danielewski.


----------



## leigha

Bad Feminist by Roxane Gay. It's very interesting and thoughtful, a worthwhile read.


----------



## missjayjay

Allegiant by Veronica Roth and Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn


----------



## Sourpuss

I started Stephen King's "The Stand", the uncut edition today. It's the second time I've read it but the first time was way back in... 6th or 7th grade I think. I'm adult now and I'm curious to see if I'll see the story differently.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Blood of Olympus


----------



## Lycrester

Just started _Colorless Tsukuru Tazaki and His Years of Pilgrimage_


----------



## Ubuntu

First Date by R.L Stine


----------



## Sily

So confused about my Nineness and Fiveness. 

I'm trying to figure things out, by reading this excellent book.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Primus Over the Electric Grapevine. The oral history of the band and Les Claypool.


----------



## Stendhal

Simone de Beauvoir: The Blood of Others


----------



## rambleonrose

The Last Siege by Jonathan Stroud & Erik Larson's The Devil in the White City.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

rambleonrose said:


> The Last Siege by Jonathan Stroud & Erik Larson's The Devil in the White City.


Started to read Devil in the White City because I thought it would impress a girl on a dating site ages ago (the lesson: I was an idiot in many ways before turning 24). Is it any good?


----------



## Hollow Man

Remains of the Day


----------



## snowbell

The Titan's Curse, by Rick Riordan.


----------



## sootyflues

I'm actually reading.. 7 books right now, and I'm going to list them all.

Dear Life: Stories by Alice Munro. It's a book of short stories about love and family and life and all its difficulties. It's really nice and feels real.

The Magic Mountain by Thomas Mann. The writing reminds me of Kafka. Kind of clueless, innocent main character put in a weird situation that affects him in unpleasant ways. I really like this one, but I've been reading it very slowly. It doesn't feel like something I should read quickly. There's a lot of philosophical conversations and thoughts that I really love.

Psychology of the Unconscious by Carl Jung. Fits in with this forum pretty well, huh? The beginning of it was incredibly enlightening. The middle area I'm at kind of falls into an unstructured jumble of references to mythology without really putting it in a universally meaningful way. He's talking about a specific person's dreams and such and so it comes out too specific. Still, at times it's interesting.

Pursuits of Happiness: The Hollywood Comedy of Remarriage. This is a really interesting examination of a few comedies from the 1940s and what they mean, why they still appeal to us. Additionally, it has a great idea of what constitutes a "genre" itself. But mostly it applies all of this to our personal growth within our romantic relationships, and how it's important to redefine our growth whenever we begin to stagnate. I think there are a lot of really great thoughts here that you can't get anywhere else.

The Beginning of Infinity by David Deutsch. This book is mindblowing. It's about the creation of human knowledge and our place in the universe. The basic thesis is that the creation of knowledge is driven by the search for good explanations. It's really good at putting "now" on a timeline and showing where we've been and where we're going. And it shows the ethical basis for human progress. It's so, so good. I want everyone to read it.

Ulysses by James Joyce. I've really only just started this, but the constant wit and creative language makes me feel at home. It's the kind of insanity that makes me feel sane. There are literally jokes in this that I've made to myself before. I think this may become my favorite book.

Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell. Just started this one too. The setting at the beginning reminds me of Moby Dick or James Conrad. It's a really smooth read and very enjoyable, but I've yet to connect very deeply with it. But it did mention the nowhere county that I grew up in, which was pretty cool.

I should read fewer books at a time.


----------



## WalterMitty

Wait until spring, Bandini by John Fante


----------



## cannamella

A Room with A View by E. M. Forster. God, I love it.


----------



## vangogh

One by Richard Bach, started today, seems goooood!!!!! *parallel universes* ♥

The Letters of Vincent Van Gogh by guess who......Van Gogh

A Brief History of Time by Hawking


----------



## Victarion

I started The Illuminatus Trilogy. Even though I'm already reading The Blade Itself (and I have very little free time), but I keep procrastinating while reading this one... It's not bad, it's just that towards the end it feels like "here are the bad guys and here are the good guys" and I don't like this kind of story. Although, I'm sure that will change.


----------



## elpis

Gathering Blue (The Giver #2) by Lois Lowry


----------



## Ragnarokangel37

Midnight Sun by Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Sily




----------



## Lexicon Devil

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Impossibility

Sophocles plays. I try to reread them every year because he is enjoyable as a moral tonic.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Scarlet_Heart

I just finished _Gone Girl_ and then watched the movie. "Meh" for both.

I'm waiting for the library to notify me that the books I ordered (inter-library loan) are available to pick up:
-_Carrie_ by Stephen King
-_The Clockwork Orange_ by Anthony Burgess

I've seen all of the Carrie movies (3) but there's something to the story that I relate to so much. I just have to read the book.


----------



## The Portia Spider

The Doors of Perception, by Aldous Huxley.

It's an interesting read, his lack of external objectivism combined with all the philosophical allusions that are littered throughout the pages makes it enjoyable for me.


----------



## daniluni

Reading Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. 
I freaking love arthur .


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Just started reading "Watch You Bleed: The Saga of Guns N' Roses" by Stephen Davis.


----------



## elpis

The Reapers are the Angels by Alden Bell


----------



## Gilfoyle

David Damrosch: World Literature in Theory


----------



## Philosofelia

Yesterday I finished reading _Me before You_ by Jojo Moyes (I know, I know). I quite liked it, though I've read better romance novels.


----------



## elpis

Revival by Stephen King


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Dr Dolittle's Post Office, by Hugh Lofting. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Mina Diana

Hilary Mantel - Wolf Hall
Jussi Valtonen - He eivät tiedä mitä tekevät (They know not what they do)


----------



## Sily




----------



## Gilfoyle

The Tempest - Shakespeare


----------



## knife




----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_The Stoneware Monkey_, by R. Austin Freeman. A late Dr. Thorndyke detective story, and a weak one - long-winded, with too many descriptions of pottery squeezes and moulds, an explanation that lasts thirty pages (and needs to be no more than ten), and a plot that reuses elements of earlier, better books. It also lacks both the charm and the fascinating scientific detection of Freeman at his best.


----------



## Son of Mercury

Demosthenes, Speeches 1-17 (The Oratory of Classical Greece). I love ancient greek oratory.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Rubicon: The Last Years of the Roman Republic by Tom Holland
The Church: The Evolution of Catholicism by Richard McBrein


----------



## Protagoras

_Fear and Trembling_ by Søren Kierkegaard.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Grandalf

*Guns, Germs and Steel * by Jared Diamond

Hope to find the secrets to utopia :happy:


----------



## awna789

Gone Girl by Gillian Flynn

She is an amazing author. I definitely recommend


----------



## Danielsan

I just started reading "A Higher Calling" , non fiction ,WW2 era, sort of a combination of "Valkyrie" and "Top Gun".


----------



## melancholy

The Godfather by Mario Puzo.


----------



## Fievel

Danielsan said:


> I just started reading "A Higher Calling" , non fiction ,WW2 era, sort of a combination of "Valkyrie" and "Top Gun".


You mean this? http://www.amazon.com/Higher-Call-Incredible-Chivalry-War-Torn/dp/0425255735


----------



## Nekomata

New Moon by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

East of Eden, John Steinbeck.


----------



## Amphoteric

I picked this one up early last year but never had the chance to finish it before returning it. I haven't seen the film (nor do I really have any interest). This is my first time reading Pynchon, and while obscure, and at times exhausting to read (though described as 'succinct' compared to his earlier novels), I've grown fond of the quirks and mind-bending intricacies.


----------



## AliceKettle

I just started The Shining by Stephen King for a college English class on monsters, murderers, madmen, and mysteries. I haven't gotten very far yet. 
I also started something called The Nightingale by Kristen Hannah for fun.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I'm currently reading "Jerusalem: The Biography" by Simon Sebag Montefiore. Apparently, he has written another renowned book on Stalin's early years.


----------



## elpis

_Earth Abides_ by George R. Stewart


----------



## Thalassa

The Spontaneous Fulfillment of Desire by Deepak Chopra and The Tao of Sobriety


----------



## chanteuse

Am currently reading all the Malcolm Gladwell books (listening to book on CDs actually). 

He narrates his own books, which is pretty cool. He has a modulated voice that isn't macho but not too feminine either. The flow is pleasant.


----------



## Ragarhan

Currently reading Bernard Cornwell's The Pale Horseman. It's the second book of the series; it's alright but the narrative is somehow unreachable, there's not enough depiction and characters are quite one-dimensional. But the action parts are pretty good and keep me reading these books forward.


----------



## kiwig0ld

Firestarter by Stephen King


----------



## zarevo

Reading the Great Gatsby the second time in original.


----------



## Ik3

Wolves of the Calla by Steven King


----------



## Nekomata

Still New Moon by Stephanie Meyer xD
*takes ages to finish a book due to how distracted she gets these days*


----------



## Blue Soul

Recently ordered a 2-book Ayn Rand box and the 1Q84 books by Haruki Murakami, can't wait to start reading. ^^


----------



## justcritic

"Beyond Good and Evil" by Friedrich Nietzsche.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

The Brentford Triangle, by Robert Rankin.


----------



## Garek

@planetanarchy check out @justcritic's sig :th_blush:


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Currently reading... 

- _A Farewell to Arms_
- _Undivided_
- _Paper Towns_
- _Game of Thrones_
- _Hamlet_
- _Abelard and Heloise _


----------



## planetanarchy

Garek said:


> @_planetanarchy_ check out @_justcritic_'s sig :th_blush:
> 
> View attachment 296266



lol thanks


----------



## Deejaz

have a little faith - Mitch Albom


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Mein Kampf. Hitler is smarter than I thought. He sees many sides of things. It is really one long rant. Calling people "scoundrels, traitors, rascals," etc. but a detailed explanation of what is wrong with Germany. It is similar to The Autobiography of Malcolm X which I read previously. 

"Whatever has happened in history above the level of the average of the broad public has mostly been due to the driving force of an individual personality."


----------



## Sourpuss

"Rama II" by Arthur C. Clarke and some other guy

A decent read, but it feels like well written fan fiction and doesn't live up to the original. So far, anyway.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Found an interesting little book in the school library called _Six Thinking Hats_. It's basically detailing a method to improve various facets of one's thinking, using different colored "hats" as a sort of mental device to entertain and employ different perspectives on...really any issue. From some of the examples it looks like the book was mainly written for business people. But the concept itself - multi-faceted thinking - is applicable pretty much everywhere.

Perhaps the most interesting part of it for me is how the author advocates "playacting" as a thinker. The book isn't about how to become a thinker, but the six ways you can act as one, until it becomes natural. That's the whole reason these "hat" devices are used. It's supposed to distance you from yourself, by putting on a "hat" you take on a role at no psychological expense to yourself. Normally I'm not a fan of this kind of fake-it-til-you-make-it, certainly not when it comes to thinking, but it's certainly a different method of changing one's thought patterns...arguably a less demanding one. 

And of course, this site ruined my brain so I tried to map the hats to the functions:

White hat (neutral, objective, just-the-facts) - Te, maybe Se
Red hat (emotions, feelings, hunches, intuitions) - weird combo of Feeling and iNtuition
Black hat (why it can't be done) - Ti
Yellow hat (possibilities and why it _can_ be done) - Ne
Green hat (ideas and directionless out-of-the-box thinking) - N in general
Blue hat (control and organization) - Si, Je


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Potawatomi Tears and Petticoat Pioneers: More of the Romance of Michigan's Past by Larry B. Massie


----------



## Gilfoyle

Coetzee: Foe

Postcolonial South-African picturesque odyssé. The last chapter is "gaaahhh"


----------



## jazz ape

I'm currently reading _Congo Journey_ by Redmond O'Hanlon. It's very funny, but also quite dark. An interesting book. The only problem I have with it is that I'm suspicious of any autobiographical work that quotes a lot of dialogue. Did the guy carry a tape recorder around with him? Probably not. 

I'm also reading _The Tale of Genji _by Murasaki Shikibu, which is a very strange book. I'm only at the second chapter, but it's pretty enjoyable. Right now a bunch of guys are just sort of hanging-out, explaining what is and isn't desirable in a woman and painting pictures of themselves as complete heels.


----------



## starvingautist

Anthony Storr - Solitude

An interesting and qualified look at the place solitude has in human psychology.


----------



## welcomeparade

Tons of academic articles for my capstone research project.:frustrating: Also, Alison Bechdel's _Fun Home: A Family Tragicomic_.


----------



## magnisarara

The skin of a Lion - Michael Ondatje


----------



## 172354

Grave Peril, book 3 of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher


----------



## Feather Yewfrost

_*The Kiss Of Deception*_ by Mary E. Pearson

Adventure, fantasy and romance.


----------



## Miharu

The Republic by Plato.


----------



## leafling

I Am A Cat by Natsume Soseki


----------



## Hiraeth

The Decameron, by Giovanni Boccaccio and a bilingual edition of Cesare Pavese's poems.


----------



## Nekomata

New Moon by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## The Watcher

Clockwork Angel by Cassandra Clare, the first book in a prequel series to The Mortal Instruments series that was a fun read.


----------



## elpis

Indian Killer by Sherman Alexie


----------



## Dakris

"The Adventures of Tom Sawyer" by Mark Twain.


----------



## SnowPharaoh

Thinking, fast and slow by Daniel Kahneman
Leopard, by Jo Nesbo


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Finishing up _The Inferno_. Should've finished it on Good Friday but unfortunately I simply missed out on that opportunity.


----------



## Ivy22

A Darker Shade of Magic by V.E. Schwab. It's taking some time, but so far it's really good.


----------



## cerenach

Nonsense by Robert J Gula
A History of Western Philosophy by Bertrand Russell
Servants of the Crossed Arrows by Ginn Hale
How to Read Literature Like a Professor by Thomas C. Foster

I just started the first which is about rhetorical fallacies and am a little under halfway done with the second. I skimmed the religious philosophy part with the exception of Aquinas's cosmological arguments but now that I've hit the Renaissance era it's starting to get interesting. So far, I'd recommend it to anyone looking for a well organized overview of (western) philosophy. 

The third is just a high fantasy book about dimension walking and world eating. I'm still waiting for it to get interesting. 

I'm almost finished with How to Read Lit and it can mostly be summarized as: If you think it's Jesus, you're probably right. If you don't think it's Jesus, you should look again.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Americanah by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
It really opens your eyes to the racial barriers we have in America


----------



## Lycrester

_South of the Border,West of the Sun_ by Haruki Murakami


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

I have just started reading Antichrist, before that i was reading Thus Spoke Zaratusthra. Both books are written by Friedrich Nietzche.


----------



## Vivafara

The Firm: The Story of McKinsey and Its Secret Influence on American Business

by Duff McDonald

Planning on reading: The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine

by Michael Lewis


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

The Science of Harry Potter by Roger Highfield.


----------



## SoulScream

Games People Play


----------



## elpis

The Color of Magic by Terry Pratchett


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Sourpuss said:


> "Rama II" by Arthur C. Clarke and some other guy
> 
> A decent read, but it feels like well written fan fiction and doesn't live up to the original. So far, anyway.


I loved the original Rendezvous with Rama but had the same impression of the sequels as you. I'd still recommend reading all of them, because they've got some OK/ haflway interesting passages in them, but don't get your hopes up.


I'm reading this right now:


----------



## SnowPharaoh

S. Lenz , German Lessons , anyone read it?


----------



## Blue Soul

1Q84 (book 1) by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

SnowPharaoh said:


> S. Lenz , German Lessons , anyone read it?


I think I might have read it as a teenager, but I don't remember it. What is it about?


----------



## SnowPharaoh

FlaviaGemina said:


> I think I might have read it as a teenager, but I don't remember it. What is it about?


WW2 Germany, a kid writes an essay about what "duty" means, all this because his father( a local policeman ) has caught him with paintings belonging to his old school friend artist, now the policeman has been given a job to destroy all if his paintings because they are seen as dangerous in the current system, but thr kid is fascinated with some of them so he takes them....
Got a little mixed up there but you get the picture, actually just started it but it seems great : )


----------



## FlaviaGemina

SnowPharaoh said:


> WW2 Germany, a kid writes an essay about what "duty" means, all this because his father( a local policeman ) has caught him with paintings belonging to his old school friend artist, now the policeman has been given a job to destroy all if his paintings because they are seen as dangerous in the current system, but thr kid is fascinated with some of them so he takes them....
> Got a little mixed up there but you get the picture, actually just started it but it seems great : )


No, sorry, I haven't read it. We just talked about it in our German lesson.


----------



## SnowPharaoh

FlaviaGemina said:


> No, sorry, I haven't read it. We just talked about it in our German lesson.


Well that was dissapointing hahaha, no problem, maybe I'll have better luck next time


----------



## Nekomata

New Moon by Stephanie Meyer~ a-almost finished... maybe.


----------



## prplchknz

I just started _Twisted_ by Andrew E. Kaufman it's a psychological thriller mystery that caught my attention in the first page.


----------



## bibliophilia

Currently reading Tartt's _The Goldfinch_ and becoming very irritated with the protagonist.


----------



## Sourpuss

I just finished reading Joe Haldman's "The Forever War"

An interesting book with some vivid, though efficient, descriptions. It is a pretty quick read.

I found the time dilation effects in the story to be the most interesting part of it, and I wish they were more of the focus.


----------



## Hollow Man

_The Violent Bear it Away_, a novel by Flannery O'Connor. Set in Powderhead, Tennessee. LOL


----------



## ficsci

I was reading Margaret Atwood's "Oryx and Crake", but I felt like it wasn't going anywhere, so I ditched in the middle.

I started reading Philip Roth's "Portnoy's Complaint". I'll get back to it when I don't need to focus on anything.


----------



## MonieJ

The Book of Disquiet by Fernando Pessoa


----------



## Eos_Machai

I just can't read one book at the time... So it takes months for me to finish a book. 


Birgitta Stenberg - Love in Europe
Umberto Ecco - Name of the Rose
China Mieville - Perdido street station

Anne Fausto-Sterling - Sex / Gender: Biology in a social world 
Terrence Deacon - Incomplete Nature: How mind emerged from matter 
Robert Fisk - The great war for civilization


----------



## prplchknz

Orson Scott Card- _The Ender's Game_


----------



## bibliobibuli

Harper Lee's _How To Kill A Mockingbird_. I'm addicted to this book.


----------



## SuedeSwede

Fyodor Dostoevsky's _Crime and Punishment_, very slowly


----------



## Son of Mercury

You see, I don't read one book at a time. Reading is more like scrolling through channels on the television. I will have about 4 books I read all at once, and after every chapter or so, I will stop, absorb and reflect on the information and switch the book (similar to switching channels on the TV during a commercial.)

I will post my current list of books:

Holy Bible (I want to read it from front to back. Every book, except the ridiculously boring books of Kings).
The Book Of Enoch 
Introduction To Political Science
Puzzling People: The Labyrinth of the Pyschopath.
Criminal Sociology (A free book on kindle).


----------



## Nekomata

Eclipse by Stephanie Meyer.


----------



## Little_Bird

Shantaram by Gregory Roberts and The Risk Agent by Ridley Pearson


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_The Arabian Nights Murder_, by John Dickson Carr.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

_Agamemnon_, by that guy Aeschylus (or some name like that, who knows, too lazy to look it up honestly)


----------



## Gossip Goat

I was reading Someday, Someday Maybe but stopped.  Hopefully I'll start again though...

I'm going to read Fuente Ovejuna soon.


----------



## Mr. Svante

The Martian, by Andy Weir. I've only read a few chapters, but is already in love with it! A really, really awesome science-fiction book! Recommended from the bottom of my heart <3


----------



## ahem

The Idiot by Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## Gilfoyle

The King in Yellow by Robert W. Chambers


----------



## Glory

some old book about small scale farming and raising sheep ... I remember when I was little with my uncle and grandad at their farm, and they were moving pigs from one pen to another. I was kinda in the way and my grandpa tripped over me, then we fell together... my uncle was really angry and shouted every expletive under the sun, but my grandpa simply looked at me and smiled. I made nothing of it then, but it almost makes me laugh when I think about it now. I also have the Avesta in my hand.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

"American Wasteland" by Jonathan Bloom

I also recently finished an anthology of flash-fiction stories that kind of made me want to start writing for real.


----------



## Word Dispenser

I started and finished, "The Ocean At The End of the Lane," Neil Gaiman yesterday. It was a lovely little tale.


----------



## Dakris

The Present (with religion) from truthcontest.com. Don't know what to make of it so far. How can this one guy know the answers to everything? Not going to judge until I've finished it though.


----------



## The Watcher

Clockwork Prince by Cassandra Clare. Her Mortal Instruments series was a fun read, this series (Infernal Devices) has been thus far as well.


----------



## waters

9 stories by Salinger.. very funny and uncomfortable.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

_Germany - Unraveling an Enigma_ by Greg Nees
_King Arthur - Dragon's Child_ by M.K. Hume


----------



## openmode

Recently finished _The Fault in Our Stars_, and I'm now reading _The Alchemist_. It's been a long time since I've picked up a fiction book. So far, so good...


----------



## Hollow Man

_A Good Man is Hard to Find and Other Stories_ by Flannery O'Connor

Got six more short stories to go out of ten...I am really enjoying what I am reading though. I am glad I know what to expect and not take these stories so literally... by being shocked by what I read...She likes to do unbelievable things in her stories that speak of the strangeness of the human heart and our thought processes...our "tragic comedy of human behavior". The first time I read her first novel _Wise Blood_, I couldn't believe what I was reading...it just seemed so inappropriate, disturbing and shocking at times. But at the same, things like these things can and do happen in real life at times...and our thought processes and mental processes are even more absurd. O'Connor captures thought processes at times too in her writing, "The ugly words settled in Mr. Shiftlet's head like a group of buzzards in the top of a tree.He didn't answer at once."


----------



## Fievel

_Feudal Society_ - Marc Bloch

Casually glancing through it atm.


----------



## Glory

The Scarlet Gospels


----------



## ahem

Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger


----------



## nonnaci

Escape from Evil by Ernest Becker

I agree with its thesis that inequity is ingrained in the affirmation of life which has been legitimized by culture and its hero worship since the dawn of time. The noble savage does not exist. Post-Enlightenment and its turn away from spiritual forms of immortality has made heroism a wholly concrete one against imagined evils. Expiation has been forgotten.


----------



## Linwin

1Q84 by Haruki Murakami. It is LONG, you guys (but good).


----------



## Blindspots

The Sleepwalkers by Arthur Koestler

(In a non-fiction mood right now.)


----------



## ChuckieChan

The Lemegeton/ The Lesser Key of Solomon

Makes for some really cool (even if it's cliche/ overused) reference material...

It's not like I'm trying to summon demons or anything >.>


----------



## Iris006

Harry Potter and Prisoner of Azkaban by you(everybody)-know(s)-who


----------



## unblossom

_A Spy in the House of Love_ by Anaïs Nin


----------



## x_Rosa_x

I've got 4 very expensive books coming this week or next week .


From Neuron to Brains 
The Oxford English Dictionary paperback
Lenardo Da Vinci's Complete Works paperback
Euclid Elements a symbolic based euclid works book.

But I've been reading bits and pieces of mostly programming languages, personality books from dario nardi mostly.


----------



## DomNapoleon

The Key of Salomon, portuguese book :th_wink:


----------



## jehosafats

Blechschmidt and Gasser's _Biokinetics and Biodynamics of Human Differentiation_

I was lucky to find a used copy. Some new and exciting developments on metabolism make the reissue of this book that more important.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

The Plantagenets (2012)
Whiskey: What to Drink Next: Craft Whiskeys Classic Flavors, New Distilleries, Future Trends (2015)
Whipping Girl: A Transsexual Woman on Sexism and the Scapegoating of Femininity (2007)
Why Are ******* So Afraid of *******?: Flaming Challenges to Masculinity, Objectification, and the Desire to Conform (2012)
The Last Aerie (Vampire World) (1993)


----------



## Helios

I am reading You Are Not So Smart by David McRaney and A Joyous Cosmology by Alan Watts.


----------



## Sourpuss

I just finished "A Fire Upon the Deep" by Verner Vinge

That one started off a bit weird... it's a somewhat strange setting that takes a little getting used to. Might be a little bit ahead of its time too (it has internet discussion boards, trolling, and shitposting before there was much of an internet). I mean in regards to when it was published.

A good story though and a fascinating setting that won me over. Very enjoyable.

I started "2001: A Space Odyssey" today. I haven't seen the movie since I was very young and frankly, I don't care to, but I'm enjoying the book so far. It's not page after page of landscape and crap floating in space.


----------



## Stasis

Death is Forever.

It was strongly recommended that I read this classic piece.


----------



## Gilfoyle

*I'm looking for suggestions!*

Next semester I'm expected to choose one Arabic novel in translation for my introduction course in Arabic language and culture. If you know any Arabic authors and works that you like, please don't hesitate to share!


----------



## Pinina

A feast for crows. Reading through the whole series. G.R.R. Martin.


----------



## galactic collision

I just finished The Song of Achilles. Two minutes ago. Currently sitting on my couch crying.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Saved By The Light by Dannion Brinkley


----------



## Lylias

The Blood of Olympus by Rick Riordan
The Fellowship of the Ring by JRR Tolkien
The Secret History by Donna Tartt
The Odyssey by Homer


----------



## Mac The Knife

Shykind said:


> _A Good Man is Hard to Find and Other Stories_ by Flannery O'Connor
> 
> Got six more short stories to go out of ten...I am really enjoying what I am reading though. I am glad I know what to expect and not take these stories so literally... by being shocked by what I read...She likes to do unbelievable things in her stories that speak of the strangeness of the human heart and our thought processes...our "tragic comedy of human behavior". The first time I read her first novel _Wise Blood_, I couldn't believe what I was reading...it just seemed so inappropriate, disturbing and shocking at times. But at the same, things like these things can and do happen in real life at times...and our thought processes and mental processes are even more absurd. O'Connor captures thought processes at times too in her writing, "The ugly words settled in Mr. Shiftlet's head like a group of buzzards in the top of a tree.He didn't answer at once."


I'm personally reading, " ANATHEM by Neal Stephenson". 
And listening to the audio-book, "The greatest show on earth, by Richard Dawkins "


----------



## Ausserirdische

Life, the Universe and Everything by Douglas Adams


----------



## Pressed Flowers

_The Secret History_ by Donna Tartt


----------



## withdrawn

"Europe" by Norman Davies that is one big book about history of Europe from stone age to SSRS collapse and 'A Song of Ice and Fire' by George Martin and well that one isnt so intereting as I expected or maybe I just dont have passion to read novels anymore...


----------



## castigat

Stephen King's _On Writing._ It's the only one of his books I've been able to get through (I'm almost finished), because I cannot get through his writing style in most of his books. Love him, though. Massive respect.


----------



## Morpheus83

Brian McGreevy's Hemlock Grove. The novel has exceeded all of my expectations--multi-layered and complex with textbook gothic elements (the sublime and the uncanny with a dash of Jungian elements). Hot boys, too


----------



## Thorweeps

_Ender In Exile_ by Orson Scott Card


----------



## Thalassa

The Miracle of Mindfulness by Thich Nhat Hanh

Sporadically re-reading Chaucers Canterbury Takes

And Rainy North Woods by Vince Kohler, because sometimes you just have to read a trashy paper back murder mystery written in 1990.


----------



## an absurd man

Deng Xiaoping and the Transformation of China by Ezra Vogel


----------



## untested methods

Stapledon's _Sirius_. Classic science fiction is always a reprieve from a bad string of modern sci-fi. I haven't read this before, but I'm curious where the perspective of an intelligent dog on faith and cynicism in humanity is going.


----------



## wastethenight

_It's Kind of a Funny Story_, Ned Vizzini


----------



## Sourpuss

I'm currently reading "Old Man's War" by --- I don't know and I don't feel like looking him up right now. Good book though. A bit short, a bit simple, but vivid enough and imaginative. 

I just finished "A Fire Upon the Deep" by another author that I can't bother to look up right now. That one was great. I have to look into that one because I'm under the vague impression it might have been the first in a series. A very imaginative setting and the author predicted shitposting a decade or so in advance. 

I also just finished "2001: A Space Odyssey" by Arthur C. Clarke. A very good read... and a quick read! Stanely really had to pad out the film with boring, pointless, pretentious _shit_ to make a proper feature film. The story is simply not that long and yes, the book explains everything though it is fairly obvious anyway. I do like some things that the film did, certain details that are better than the novel, but some interesting visuals were also cut out and the film was disguised as being deeper than it really is. 

F- you if you say otherwise.


----------



## Aldys

_Native Son_ by Richard Wright


----------



## daleks_exterminate

2920, vol 06 - Mid Year


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I just picked up Les Miserables for the fourth time, but I just can never get into it. I find that the random descriptions and musings get less and less relevant as the plot goes on. I guess I have to accept that it's a book I don't think I'll ever really like.


----------



## ahem

Dark and Derisive said:


> I just picked up Les Miserables for the fourth time, but I just can never get into it. I find that the random descriptions and musings get less and less relevant as the plot goes on. I guess I have to accept that it's a book I don't think I'll ever really like.


LOL I've done that with Henry David Thoreau's Walden...I have now accepted that it's a book I will never finish (eep) - at least you've finished Les Mis


----------



## Hikikomori

Nihil Unbound: Enlightenment and Extinction by Ray Brassier.


----------



## cricket

Cuckoo's Calling by Robert Gailbrath (?) I'm about to start it.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ahem said:


> LOL I've done that with Henry David Thoreau's Walden...I have now accepted that it's a book I will never finish (eep) - at least you've finished Les Mis


I haven't finished Les Miserables. I meant that I have _attempted_ to read Les Miserables four times. 

I don't like _Walden_ either. I find that it is a book that induces sleep within the first 20 pages.


----------



## an absurd man

Dark and Derisive said:


> I haven't finished Les Miserables. I meant that I have _attempted_ to read Les Miserables four times.
> 
> I don't like _Walden_ either. I find that it is a book that induces sleep within the first 20 pages.


I felt the same about _Walden_. :bored:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

an absurd man said:


> I felt the same about _Walden_. :bored:


Thoreau wasn't even that far from Concord. For a guy who claimed to be living simply and away from civilization, he sure wasn't "roughin' it" out in the wild.


----------



## Glory

Pistis Sophia


----------



## Dakris

I started on The Lord of the Rings not long ago, but it's in my native language. I want to read the English version, but right now I only have the Norwegian translation. A fun book either way.


----------



## ahem

Currently reading Crime & Punishment by Dostoevsky aaaaaaaannnnnndddddd I just ordered Michio Kaku's "The Future of the Mind" (box set) and "Physics of the Impossible" - I am SO freaking excited, I can't wait for them to arrive


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I finally got around to reading "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" and I finished it last night. I loved it. Even the first quarter or so of the book, where supposedly nothing happens, I actually found to be immensely interesting.


----------



## Lacuna

Just started reading _Dune_ by Frank Herbert and _House of Leaves_ by Michael Danielzzlkdhslfhkfwzski... don't know why it took me so long. They are both fantastic so far and are keeping me awake at night. Very, very awake *shudders*


----------



## Aulredigon

The Egg by Andy Weir
It's just short.


It's 4 pages. It's that short.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

The Remains of the Day by Kazuo Ishiguro. Surprisingly long chapters.


----------



## Macrosapien

Glory said:


> Pistis Sophia



wow you are hardcore, that's like 4 books and they are super long. I call myself a Gnostic at times, and I still havent got the will power to read past the first book lol.


----------



## hereiamsophie

Kafka on the shore by Haruki Murakami


----------



## nonnaci

The Martian by Andy Weir.

Can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## violetscarletblue

*1215: The Year of Magna Carta *
_by Danny Danziger and John Gillingham


_history books:love_heart:


----------



## AuroraLight

_House of Leaves
_I finally got around to purchasing that book, i am only a quarter of the way through reading it, but so far it has been a really interesting book.


----------



## Lemxn

For the second time, considering I was too little when I first read it and don't remember too much.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Brave New World <3 

I highly recommend it


----------



## AstroCat

The Winner Effect, Ian Robertson


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

I'm trying to finish Richard K Morgan's _Market Forces_ but I keep getting distracted by technical texts and other things.


----------



## nonnaci

The Foundation series by Issac Asimov. Very much hooked


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Chronicle of a Death Foretold by Gabriel García Márquez


----------



## Alexis89

Enders Shadow by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

_Nanostructured Materials_ edited by Gerhard Wilde.


----------



## tanstaafl28

We Were Soldiers Once...and Young


----------



## MentuhlKage

Waking, Dreaming, Being - Evan Thompson


----------



## SomeoneWakeMeUp

Just finished Eleven Minutes by Paulo Coelho, Started The Pilgrimage by Paulo Coelho


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I just finished _John Adams_ by David McCullough.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## Miss Prince

Rereading, for the 5th time. I really enjoy it for some reason.


----------



## Jagbas

Lemxn said:


> For the second time, considering I was too little when I first read it and don't remember too much.


Definitely one of my favourite books! Full of wonderful messages :happy:


Now i'm reading _The Luminaries by Eleanor Catton._


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

_Cloud Atlas _by David Mitchell


----------



## oheyErin

_Hollow City_ by Ransom Riggs


----------



## WickerDeer

Reading Cages by Dave Mckean again.

And by "reading" I mean randomly opening up to places and being either frightened or pleasantly surprised and inspired. I really love this book.


----------



## Ne Plus Ultra

Just finished reading _The Interestings_ by Meg Wolitzer. Unfortunately, the most interesting characters were given short shrift. Also, since the book purports to be about failed versus realized talent, it would have been more effective if all the characters were actually talented. Only one of them really was. (I think I was a little in love with him, though. Why did you have to die, Ethan Figman? :sad Still, from a stylistic perspective, the writing was eloquent, sharp, and poignant.


----------



## Paulie

just received from amazon and looking forward to cracking it open


----------



## VinnieBob

ettaine gibson on medaevil philosophy 
duns scotus philosophical essays


----------



## iceblock




----------



## xrypto

The Conspiracy Against the Human Race - Thomas Ligotti

Thus Spoke Zarathustra - Nietzsche

The Devil All The Time - Donald Ray Pollock


----------



## LadyAeroniel

_The Disaster Artist _by Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Mr. Demiurge

_The Windup Girl_, Paolo Bacigalupi


----------



## Clyme

I'm on Part 3 of 1984 by George Orwell.

The end of Part 2 made my heart drop.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Thus Spoke Zarathustra/Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Clyme

I've just finished reading 1984 by George Orwell and damn, it was rather heavy and deeply depressing. I've moved on to reading "God is not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything" by Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## The Plot

Reading Red Dragon at a painfully deliberate pace so that my reading coincides with the new episodes of Hannibal and I can spend time noticing the differences in minor plot details and dialog instead of being entertained. Woo-hoo.


----------



## White River

Misbehaving - Richard Thaler. Great primer to behavioural economics if anyone is interested.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Genealogy of pagan gods - Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## araneae

Dance, Dance, Dance - Haruki Murakami
(Just finished it two days ago. Wow.)


----------



## ashleysummer

Celine Roberts "No One Wants You" Adorable book!


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Hannibal Rising/Thomas Harris


----------



## kxsmic

_Americanah_ by Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie and _Never Let Me Go_ by Kazuo Ishiguro.


----------



## nonnaci

The kingkiller chronicles. Just finished name of the wind and currently on wise man's fear. Is this how ENTPs think all the time?


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Invitation to a Beheading by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Word Dispenser

Lila - Robert Pirsig. Sequel to Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Which one?

Personal growth -
David Ramsey book / Looking for Carl Jung's book.

Historical book(s) -
Lawerence of Arabia / Hannibal Enemy of Rome

For fun -
Sports Illustrated


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Over the Edge of the World: Magellan's Terrifying Circumnavigation of the Globe


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

The Russia house by John le carre


----------



## Out0fAmmo

Just finished the last story in "Engineering Infinity" (sci-fi anthology). I was a bit disappointed with how it turned out. As with most anthologies, some stories were great, some were meh, and some were "how did that get in here?". 

Now I'm reading Revelation Space by Alistair Reynolds (paperback) and Diaspora by Greg Egan (eBook). Great stuff.


----------



## voicetrocity

The Soul of an Octopus- A Surprising Exploration into the Wonder of Consciousness 
By, Sy Montgomery

A very enlightening book, so far. Just today I saw a product with two Octopuses labeled "Octopi" and had a >_< moment.


----------



## WhoIsJake

voicetrocity said:


> The Soul of an Octopus- A Surprising Exploration into the Wonder of Consciousness
> By, Sy Montgomery
> 
> A very enlightening book, so far. Just today I saw a product with two Octopuses labeled "Octopi" and had a >_< moment.


What has the book done for you? I am curious because I am considering it.


----------



## Nagato

I'm starting Oath of Fealty by Elizabeth Moon.
Also, if visual novels count, I'm reading Higurashi.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Der Kampf mit dem Dämon/Stefan Zweig


----------



## Maxxie

I'm in the middle of The Orange Eats Creeps by Grace Krilanovich, The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath, Doomed by Chuck Palaniuk, and some Edgar Alan Poe book of poems and stories or whatever. I haven't read any of them in quite a while though. I really have to get back into the habit.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

The Amy Vanderbilt Complete Book of Etiquette, 50th Anniversay Edition.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Just finished _Flashman and the Tiger _(George Macdonald Fraser) - terrific entertainment, as always. Beautiful women, duels, and a brilliant cameo by Sherlock Holmes.

Trudging through Robert Louis Stevenson's _New Arabian Nights_. Stevenson's overrated; he's got a lot of good ideas, but he's not a very good storyteller. (Heresy!) It's not that he's a product of his age; Conan Doyle was writing at the same time, and is a much more direct writer. Stevenson's style is stilted and precious; all the characters sound as though they're reading essays. Viz:



> "You are difficult to please, Mr. Scuddamore," said he; "but I now offer you your choice of company between the murdered man and the murderer. If your conscience is too nice to accept my aid, say so, and I will immediately leave you. Thenceforward you can deal with your trunk and its belongings as best suits your upright conscience."
> 
> "I own myself wrong," replied Silas. "I should have remembered how generously you offered to shield me, even before I had convinced you of my innocence, and I continue to listen to your counsels with gratitude."
> 
> "That is well," returned the Doctor; "and I perceive you are beginning to learn some of the lessons of experience."
> 
> "At the same time," resumed the New-Englander, "as you confess yourself accustomed to this tragical business, and the people to whom you recommend me are your own former associates and friends, could you not yourself undertake the transport of the box, and rid me at once of its detested presence?"
> 
> "Upon my word," replied the Doctor, "I admire you cordially. If you do not think I have already meddled sufficiently in your concerns, believe me, from my heart I think the contrary. Take or leave my services as I offer them; and trouble me with no more words of gratitude, for I value your consideration even more lightly than I do your intellect. A time will come, if you should be spared to see a number of years in health of mind, when you will think differently of all this, and blush for your to-night's behaviour."


It's hardly surprising that RLS was a friend of Henry James.


----------



## December's Eve

I just finished _Ash_ by Malinda Lo, which was an absolutely _adorable _retelling of Cinderella. Finished it within a day. I absolutely love the classic fairy tales and appreciated not only the actual presence of fae, but the number of in-universe legends, the blending of Chinese and Japanese mythology within a European style fantasy, and the fact that nobody batted an eye at ladies loving ladies. I am definitely going to give Lo's other books a chance!

I'm a bit tired now but I'm hoping to get through Jacqueline Woodson's _Brown Girl Dreaming_ tomorrow.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

*The Science of Harry Potter *by Roger Highmore.
*From The Belly of a Cat *edited by Stephanie Ye. 
*The Terrible {Meaning} of Names Or Why You Shouldn't Poke Your Giselle With a Barry* by Justin Cord Hayes


----------



## VinnieBob

hic


----------



## zenobia

I've finished reading "Beowulf" this week and am now working on finishing _Oliver Twist_.


----------



## yet another intj

Odon von Horvath - Jugend ohne Gott (Youth Without God)


----------



## Kurt Wagner

*Artemis Fowl,* _by Eoin Colfer_


----------



## CaptainQuirk

I'm Currently in the middle of Sun Tzu's The Art of War and The Time Machine by H. G. Wells.


----------



## Purple Skies

The Bees by Laline Paull. 

70 pages in and I'm finding it very hard to connect with the main character, probably because she's a frigging bee.


----------



## Gossip Goat

The invention of Morel.

Slave Narratives.


----------



## Schema B

1Q84 - Haruki Murakami

I'd already read Hard-Boiled Wonderland a few years back. Which I enjoyed. I do think I didn't meander around his crazy long enough, so 900 pages should do the trick.


----------



## Alexis89

Rebel Queen by Michelle Moran.

I love her books and this one has a slightly different feel than the others have had. Still, a solid read so far.


----------



## Rupert86

Go Set a Watchman Same voice, same humor, and I loved it. Is it Mockingbird? No, but it has similar but new elements. PBS may not like it, but it is Harper Lee and I believe a successful sequel.


----------



## Multivariate

One Hundred Years Of Solitude by Gabriel García Márquez.¨

Thus far, I find it nostalgic, reminiscent, & warm.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Austerlitz by Winfried Georg Sebald


----------



## Alexis89

After the Quake by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Korvyna

I broke down and started reading Dark Places. Swear to God if it ends in the same way Gone Girl did I'm probably going to snap.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Farlander.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

The Civil War by Gaius Iulius Caesar


----------



## Coopsickle

Just started House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski and Doctor Sleep by Stephen King


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Six Months Among Indians by Darius B. Cook


----------



## Energumen

_War For the Oaks_ by Emma Bull.


----------



## hereiamsophie

1Q84 by _Murakami_


----------



## cricket

Harry Potter.

For the 128947298471938974357th time.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Dune. It seems to be really good but looking at the dictionary in the end of the book all the time is awful.


----------



## Nekomata

Buffy the Vampire Slayer: The Lost Slayer by Christopher Golden.


----------



## lokisurnama

Falling In Love


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I would love to read every single book listed on the Index Librorum Prohibitorum. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_authors_and_works_on_the_Index_Librorum_Prohibitorum

Because if the church banned it, it's got to be a brilliant book. As a heretic I have to applaud them for compiling a list of heretical works, easily accessible to all. The best thing to do, obviously, would have been to give these books no attention at all. By placing it on a banned list, all the church achieved was making a convenient list of required reading for heathens like myself.

Some real literary and academic giants are on the list: Giordano Bruno, Johannes Kepler, Baruch Spinoza, Émile Zola, Jean-Paul Sartre, Jean-Jacques Rousseau, Voltaire, Descartes, Montaigne....

Although you also get shitheads like Martin Luther, Thomas Hobbes, John Locke, Francis Bacon, and so on; so maybe reading every single book isn't the best idea.


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Jagbas

_A Briefer History of Time - Stephen Hawking_


----------



## PronounceMeDead

Naked Lunch , by William S. Burroughs


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Pnin by Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Jagbas

The Leopard - Jo Nesbo


----------



## Veggie

Dark Ascension by M.L. Brennan.

It's okay. She's very descriptive in her language though, which always kind of bores me. I lose my attention span.


----------



## Metalize

The Conspiracy Against the Human Race: A Contrivance of Horror
by Thomas Ligotti

Yeah, I'm not even past the forward yet because of the gratuitous heaping of verbosity. I just got the idea to read it because it was mentioned by a reader I'm following.


----------



## Hollow Man

Watchmen graphic novel

Orthodoxy by Chesterton


----------



## Thomas329

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows


----------



## Sily




----------



## pertracto

The man who mistook his wife for a hat, by Oliver Sacks. A fun way to understand how the brain works


----------



## Who

_A Dance with Dragons_ by George R. R. Martin. Almost caught up with the series.


----------



## Shahada

Joyland is maybe the worst Stephen King book I've ever read. Its like 250 pages and I started it in October 2014 or something and I'm still not done. I read the big climax like two weeks ago and can't be bothered to read the last 10-20 pages. Yeesh.


----------



## Voxi

Clan of the Cave Bear. 
Never mind that it took me 100 years to start reading it (and only then because it was a gift), I love it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Well, I've been trying off and on to read Aleister Crowley for years, but until now, I had no guidance (that's right, he has so many books, and you can't start anywhere).

So I think I've settled on Magick Without Tears, where he apparently explains his vast and complex magickal system in plain guy speak.


"Magick is defined as the Science and Art of causing Change to occur in conformity with Will, including both "mundane" acts of will as well as ritual magic." 
-The Beast


----------



## Blue Soul

pertracto said:


> The man who mistook his wife for a hat, by Oliver Sacks. A fun way to understand how the brain works
> View attachment 433378


That's an interesting title. Any good? What's it about exactly?

I'm still reading 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami, got about 200 pages left.


----------



## pertracto

> That's an interesting title. Any good? What's it about exactly?


The title is interesting and so is the book. In it Oliver Sacks, who was a neurologist, describes some of the most uncommon cases he has faced. What is fascinating is the approach he used to describe the pathologies, always referring to the patient's life and building a story. Some fascinating cases were for instance a man who suffered from agnosia and once mistook his wife's face with a hat, another one with a man who suffered from the Korsakoff syndrom and who is stuck in WW2. I am still reading it tho, but I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gossip Goat

La isla bajo el mar.


----------



## DavidDHall

Chuck Palahniuk - Beautiful You


----------



## Coherence

Confessions - St. Augustine


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

_The Moment You Can't Ignore: When Big Trouble Leads to a Great Future_ - Malachi O'Connor and Barry Dornfeld


----------



## Gossip Goat

The Coldest Winter Ever - Sister Souljah

Easily one of my favorite reads.


----------



## Catwalk

36 Arguments for the existence of god - Rebecca Goldstein


----------



## RitaLucero

THE PROMISE, by Robert Crais


----------



## elpis

_Zealot: The Life and Times of Jesus of Nazareth_ by Reza Aslan


----------



## Sava Saevus

Mitch Albom's: the _Magic Strings of Frankie Presto_


----------



## M00ny

Fire Bringer - David Clement Davies


----------



## Purrrple

The meaning of human existence by Edward O. Wilson


----------



## Beatriz

Just started a history book about an independence movement that happened in Brazil in 1789 (yes, the same year the French Revolution started -- isn't awesome how different things can happen in the same year in different parts of the world?) while Brazil was still dominated by Portugal. The movement didn't work though, Brazil would reach its independence only in the 19th century. The movement was called "Inconfidência Mineira".


----------



## Xerosis

Unfortunately I don't have as much time as I would like to for reading (although I still use more time for it than I should xD) so even though I'm reading several books at the same time like I always do, I'm making really slow progress on all of them. They are: 

Cosmos by Carl Sagan 
The End of Science by John Horgan 
Consciousness Explained by Daniel Dennett 
Battle Royale by Koushun Takami (for like the 3rd time, I love that book) 
The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins 
The Illusion of Immortality by Corliss Lamont 


(I'm also staring at The Road to Reality by Roger Penrose as a single tear runs down my face because I know how much math I'll need to study before I can understand most of what he's saying in it)


----------



## missglimmerenda

I just finished reading "The Bell Jar" by Sylvia Plath and I just started "Franny and Zooey" by J.D. Salinger!!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

A tale of two cities. - really good!


----------



## katemess

Better Than Sex by Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Behaving As If The God In All Life Mattered


----------



## loginsareboring

I'm really getting into Gabriel Garcia Marquez. I've recently read "Love in the times of cholera", now I'm finishing "Leaf Storm", and "One hundred years of solitude" is patiently waiting on my bookshelf!


----------



## Dasein

_The Loving Dominant_ by John and Libby Warren


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

_Wuthering Heights,_ by Emily Bronte roud:


----------



## displaced

Halfway through Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy. Pretty entertaining so far


----------



## Clyme

The Castle by Franz Kafka.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I'm waiting for my Witcher books to arrive. I want to devour them in one sit.


----------



## Energumen

The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien. My mother read it to me when I was little, so I'm trying to refresh my memory.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

The Slow Regard of Silent Things, If you have not read The Kingkiller Chronicle, you will be lost


----------



## T33s

Beyond Good And Evil by Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Coburn

Patton's _War As I Knew It_.

Great book, but I'd probably need another 20 novels on battlefield tactics employed in WWII to fully understand all his references.

Where he shines most is when he makes observations about people and cultures. He's not always right, but his personal observations are illuminating and interesting.


----------



## Kore

"Proust was a neuroscientist"


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_In Whose Dim Shadow_, by J.J. Connington.


----------



## Psychophant

_American Psycho_
Making me love humanity that much more.


----------



## Catwalk

_Evolutionary Psychology & The mating mind _


----------



## Sava Saevus

Just finished reading _The Wrath of Darth Maul_ by Ryder Windham and while I rate the book 6/10, it checks out. 

Now I might re read _Buddha Standard Time_ by Lama Surya Das.


----------



## ultraviolxnce

The Great Gatsby, i honestly can't believe this is the first time im reading this despite seeing both the movies several times. :/


----------



## jaden_d

The Giver by Lois Lowry (in class)


----------



## wistful

"The Portable Henry Rollins"


----------



## BatFlapClap

Sputnik Sweetheart by Haruki Murakami. I also have started reading Taipei by Tao Lin (per my sister's suggestion) and Sirens of Titan by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## elpis

Talking to Crazy: How to Deal with the Irrational and Impossible People in your Life
by Mark Goulston


----------



## piano

sophie's world


@BatFlapClap my favorite book is kafka on the shore, but i haven't read sputnik sweetheart yet. how is it?


----------



## BatFlapClap

@i cant play the piano -- Ah, it's been a treat to read so far. I'm only about 80 pages, so I can't truly give a proper review (plus I'm pretty wretched at summaries) but Murakami really captures the feelings of longing attached to unrequited love, and how simultaneously malleable, and enigmatic self-identity is. And this is all within Murakami's dreamy world, with a lot of the tropes he's known for such as magical realism, an ear fetish (I swear, that man..), vanishing, elusive women, bonding of "misfits", classical music, etc. I didn't do the book justice here, but I'd definitely recommend it!


----------



## piano

BatFlapClap said:


> @i cant play the piano -- Ah, it's been a treat to read so far. I'm only about 80 pages, so I can't truly give a proper review (plus I'm pretty wretched at summaries) but Murakami really captures the feelings of longing attached to unrequited love, and how simultaneously malleable, and enigmatic self-identity is. And this is all within Murakami's dreamy world, with a lot of the tropes he's known for such as magical realism, an ear fetish (I swear, that man..), vanishing, elusive women, bonding of "misfits", classical music, etc. I didn't do the book justice here, but I'd definitely recommend it!


no cats?! haha, thank you for this review. i gotta check it out. i'm kind of curious to see how your thoughts will have changed and/or progressed once you've finished reading it.


----------



## BatFlapClap

@i cant play the piano Ha! Good call. There are no cats... YET  and catdar is the only radar/-dar I really have fine-tuned. And one time I thought a raccoon was a cat for an uncomfortable amount of time. So there's that. 

I don't want to forget, but I might, but if I don't (which I hope I don't), I will give you a more comprehensive review :kitteh: Thanks for the interest  I'll have to read Kafka on the Shore again! It's been too long.


----------



## SapphireBlue

omg, I love Murakami's books. Glad to know I'm not the only one who enjoyed _Kafka on the Shore_ here ^^
Just started reading Dostoevsky's _The Brothers Karamazov_. Lengthy yes, but excited to unravel profound ideas underlying the story!


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Currently reading Cursor's Fury, book 3 of the Codex Alera. This series is so much better than GoT that it blows my mind no one has made a TV/Movie adaptation! Come on HBO, its even complete. no waiting for GRRM:dry:


----------



## piano

the diary of anais nin


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Rock Mechanics for Underground Mining.


----------



## flummoxed

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> Rock Mechanics for Underground Mining.


Woah, sounds like a real page turner! You doing some research for your investments?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

flummoxed said:


> Woah, sounds like a real page turner! You doing some research for your investments?


No. I like to keep my engineering knowledge up to date the best I can however much an impossibility that is. 

Now that you mention it, I have calls to make tomorrow about such things. It's going to be a busy week. Things need to be fixed.


----------



## Caveman Dreams

The Truth by Neil Strauss
Dark Psychology
IT by Stephen King
Windows Networking Made Simple

I generally read more than one book at a time. Not all at the same time. Just an hour here and an hour there.


----------



## Clyme

"On Becoming an Educated Person" by Virginia Voeks.

It actually has some wonderful advice and tips for efficient studying. Today, I learned more about active reading. Anyway, it's really lovely.


----------



## Thomas329

Batman and Psychology: A Dark and Stormy Knight -- Travis Langley


----------



## Lycrester

The Elephant Vanishes by Haruki Murakami


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Captain's Fury, book 4 of the Codex Alera OuO


----------



## Sava Saevus

What book I should be reading: _Basic Writings of Nietzsche._


----------



## Gossip Goat

My next read will probably be a novel by Santiago Roncagliolo. Most likely either his newest novel or his most famous one. It depends on whether or not his newest one makes a paralell between soccer and the Argentinian dictatorship during the 1978 FIFA


----------



## piano

Gossip Goat said:


> My next read will probably be a novel by Santiago Roncagliolo. Most likely either his newest novel or his most famous one. It depends on whether or not his newest one makes a paralell between soccer and the Argentinian dictatorship during the 1978 FIFA


a complicated kindness if one of my favorite books. i _think_ you'd like it. i was going to recommend it to you a while ago but i never got around to it.


----------



## Gossip Goat

i cant play the piano said:


> a complicated kindness if one of my favorite books. i _think_ you'd like it. i was going to recommend it to you a while ago but i never got around to it.


I remember you mentioning this book in the truth or truth thread and I looked it up but had to look it up again to remember what the plot was about. I was very inclined to read it but things I read for pleasure get pushed back due to the books I have to read for my classes. I'm going to try to get to it during spring break because I is curious about it. Why is dat yer fave?


----------



## piano

Gossip Goat said:


> I remember you mentioning this book in the truth or truth thread and I looked it up but had to look it up again to remember what the plot was about. I was very inclined to read it but things I read for pleasure get pushed back due to the books I have to read for my classes. I'm going to try to get to it during spring break because I is curious about it. Why is dat yer fave?


oh shit. i'm surprised you remember that. i remember you and blue being there and i also remember the three of us talking about white oleander. a complicated kindness is my favorite primarily because of the protagonist. the story itself is alright but i don't think it's anything extraordinary, or maybe it is an extraordinary story and i was just too focused on the characters to notice. she was just incredibly easy for me to relate to. she was idealistic but also quite realistic and she (really, the author) had this very unique way of viewing the world and documenting the observations she made, like she was always looking deeper into people and situations, that it made reading a story about an otherwise boring as fuck town actually kind of exciting. i don't want to spoil anything so i'm gonna be very careful with my words here but i guess another reason (which ties into the last reason i mentioned) is that i also grew up in a fairly traditional and restrictive environment, and her mother and father remind me a lot of my own. they themselves weren't all that traditional but because they lived in a town/came from a country that perpetuated very old school ideals, they sort of went along with it to... i don't know? not cause a fuss? appease others? maybe even protect her/me? i really don't know. i still haven't figured that part out yet but it inadvertently fucked me up in a lot of ways so to stumble across a character who shares so many of my thoughts and feelings was comforting. in short it is a sad but beautiful novel about a girl who finds hope in a hopeless situation. everyone has a comfort book/movie/show/etc that they resort to reading/watching when life's gone to shit, and that's what this book is to me. it really is an incredible book and if you actually do end up reading it, i hope you love it as much as i did and still do.


----------



## Energumen

Dracula. I skimmed through most of it in high school, but now I'm prepared to do some heavy-duty perusing.


----------



## Hollow Man

Almost done with the Hobbit finally. It's a rather enjoyable read. Just reading about cram, which appeared to be similar to mana in the bible. I wanted to give this book my full attention, but it was challenging for me with so many physical landscapes described and on occasion the action scenes. Sometimes I didn't care much for these and/or I really wanted to visualize and compare all the time where the journey was...so that kind of bogged me down. Next time I may kind of rush through this kind of thing to maintain interest. Or find a good time and place to read so that I am completely enmeshed in the world. Which one? Hmmmm...


----------



## XXxAphroditexXX

All the Light We Cannot See


----------



## Veggie

The Biology of Desire


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

The Saint on the Spanish Main, by Leslie Charteris. 

Charteris is a great storyteller; they're adventure stories with a crime angle. It's the fourth by him I've read in a row, after The Saint Plays with Fire, Around the World, and In Europe. 

I've discovered a new favorite writer.


----------



## Mange

Desperation by Stephen King


----------



## Gossip Goat

It's not really a book, I'm reading stories by Mark Twain atm. Right now it's the bad little boy. I really liked it and actually have pertinent thoughts regarding it and the things discussed in my class on realism in the US. Yay.


----------



## Macrosapien

Strange life of Ivan Osokin, By P.D. Ouspensky, trippy.


----------



## BabetteAteOatmeal

*It Was on Fire When I Lay Down on It* by Robert Fulghum


----------



## Energumen

_It's Kind of a Funny Story_ by Ned Vizzini.


----------



## ahem

Edge's Question 2015: What to think about machines that think

https://edge.org/annual-question/what-do-you-think-about-machines-that-think


----------



## Introvertia

I'm reading three books.

Dune by Frank Herbert
Thinking, Fast and Slow, by Daniel Kahneman
Strateginen ajattelu ja toiminta (strategic thinking and action) by Timo Santalainen


----------



## Thomas329

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## Clyme

Chuang Tzu by Zhuangzi, as translated by Burton Watson.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

Ruyu said:


> Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind by Yuval Noah Harari; really informative and enjoyable;
> 
> The Myth of Eternal Return or Cosmos and History by Mircea Eliade; I love it;
> 
> *Voices From Chernobyl: The Oral History of a Nuclear Disaster by Svetlana Alexievich; this one is truly terrifying. Can't say I'm enjoying myself reading this, but it's a good book and a must read. Really important tale here*.


... serendipity! I just bought this at a local charity shop the other night! And it looks amazing. Not the disaster but the book.

Oryx and Crake/Year of the Flood/Maddaddam. Margaret Atwood: brilliantly cheeky portrait of genetic engineering, corporations owning genetic patents, blind faith in science/progress, the "me" generation and the mass consumerism revolving around it. It's like Cormac McCarthy meets Huxley meets Stanislaw Lem meets Monty Python. Almost done the second book 

Can't Stop, Won't Stop. Jeff Chang: If you love hip-hop or want to learn about rap that isn't mass produced and pumped through the radio. Check this out.

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. Hunter S. Thompson: I never thought I'd like this book because of the type of people who recommend it to me. But it turns out that I do. What is ironic is that Hunter and the lawyer are perhaps more sober than their environment or what is normal behaviour in that environment. Halfway done.


----------



## Kitty23

I am re-reading Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.


----------



## cricket

Room by Emma Donoghue. Next on the list is Wild by Cheryl Strayd. On hold is Running on Empty by Jonice Webb.


----------



## Tripod

The Death of Money: The Coming Collapse of the International Monetary System


----------



## evelessrin

Just finished reading The Good Girl by Mary Kubica about last week. One of books that are claimed to be "the next Gone Girl", but oh well this book isn't even comparable with Gone Girl. The twist given in the ending didn't surprise me at all, it didn't give me goosebumps...


----------



## puzzled

_Punished By Rewards_ by Alfie Kohn. I must say that it has succeeded in challenging my worldview.


----------



## ninjamagi

I've just started the The Skull Throne by Peter V Brett, after finishing a Song of Dragons trilogy by Daniel Arenson.

I'm a big fantasy reader, and the grittier the storyline the more I'm pulled in. I love his (Peter's) exploration of human interaction in a world where humanity lives in isolated pockets thanks to a larger, deadlier threat (that's not Zombies).
Other favourite gritty fantasy authors are Joe Abercrombie and Robin Hobb. The hero isn't a hero for me unless he/she has a few undeniable flaws that makes them react to situations in a way that's believable and humanly honest.


----------



## musiclover3467

I just finished I'll Give You the Sun by Jandy Nelson. I'd definitely recommend it!


----------



## huehuehue

Dolores Claiborne by Stephen King


----------



## Cascadia

My love and I have finished reading all the works of Lois McMaster Bujold to each other, and now we are nearing the end of Jim Butcher's Harry Dresden series (currently on "Skin Game"). We have an agreement to synopsize the really gory parts, often in an amusing way, because I am a pretty hopeless empath.


----------



## stormgirl

Just finished "The Grace in Dying", a book about death and grief which was very well written, and helped a great deal with my current situation.

Now I've switched to something completely different, and just started "The Witches", a historical account of the Salem witch trials.

I read only non-fiction, and never have trouble finding something fascinating to read!:happy:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

_Paradise Lost._ Help me T.T


----------



## Mustafaheart

I don't "read" books, I "hear" them instead. So I buy audiobooks instead and thanks to audible, free trials I don't have to worry about spending a penny on them and I love that you can return the books and buy another one immediately. 

I finished, Really Professional Internet Person by Jenn McAllister and narrated by the author, two days ago and it was great. For such a young person that came a YouTube star in the early years of YouTube, there's a lot of wisdom in this book and what's it like to be an adolescent becoming so popular. There's also of interesting events that occurs later in the book that really gives you information about the Internet you don't realize especially if you don't spend on it a lot. 

I'm now currently "reading", When Breath Becomes Air by Paul Kalanithi and Abraham Verghese (foreward), narrated by Sunil Malhatra and Cassandra Campbell. I'm currently in Chapter 13, and so far I have to say this is very colorful book and you get a different experience. I hardly recommend it! This is about a neurosurgeon who experienced life with literature and science, that guides him to find the complexity of the mind.

So I stopped at Chapter 15 with the Book, When Breath Becomes Air, because it was becoming more scientific and less personal, and there's a lot of gorey details that you might not want. So I just ended it, it was becoming boring and don't want to continue just to skip to more personal chapters. It was also kinda depressing, I mean I get it it was realistic and don't mind that it had that kind of material, but it just doesn't draw me in if it's the main "atmosphere" of the book. 

After that, I read A Fighting Chance by Elizabeth Warren and read by the author, it only took me 30 seconds just to makes me think that it was a generic prologue and I want to be hooked all way to the end. So now I'm going to get to return both of these books and get new ones, hopefully I will find next great book. 

I'm going to get the next book of my wishlist, which is, Undocumented: A Dominican Boy’s Odyssey from a Homeless Shelter to the Ivy League, by Dan-el Padilla Peralta and read by the author. I might get Steve Jobs, by Walter Isaacson and read by Dylan Baker. I did actually read this book awhile back and it was a great read, maybe this time I'll add it to my collection and "listen" this time.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Harry Potter and the Goblet of fire


----------



## Nekomata

The Host by Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## isamanthax

Re-reading As Simple As Snow by Gregory Galloway.
It's so good and has so much knowledge inside to learn about...


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Letters of a Woman Homesteader_ by Elinore Pruitt Stewart_


----------



## MBTINerd

The Diary Of A Nobody.
I recommend it, it's in the essential series of Penguin Books.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Wedding Cake Murder by Joanne Fluke


----------



## Gossip Goat

I was reading a short novel by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, _La increible y triste historia de la cándida Erendira y su abuela desalmada_. I didn't like it and wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Fables Deluxe Edition Volume 11


----------



## BraveOne

*Subscribes to thread for book suggestions*



Don't mind me, I just like to read and need a new series. \(030)/


----------



## Ubuntu

I started Long Walk To Freedom by Nelson Mandela yesterday but I don't know when I'll finish it (I might read it 'casually'). I'm also reading 'Myths and Folk Tales Around the World' which was intended for school students in the late '70s (the authors are Robert R. Potter and H. Alan Robinson). I've always loved African and Greek mythology especially. It's too bad the Africa pages are missing.


----------



## herinb

http://www.amazon.com/Mindsight-New...06569&sr=1-1&keywords=mindsight+by+dan+siegel

I've been listening to Mindsight by Dan Siegel on my commutes to and from school.


----------



## herinb

I also had the pleasure of listening to the short story The Zero Meter Diving Team yesterday!

BOMB Magazine — The Zero Meter Diving Team by Jim Shepard


----------



## Madman

I am currently planning to read Gogol's Diary of a Madman. A truly splendid short story. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Clyme

"The Castle" by Franz Kafka.


----------



## MyLow

Reading The Catcher in the Rye for university right now


----------



## sicksadworlds

Criminal - The Last of The Innocent

It's a noir comic book from the series Criminal, I highly recommend reading the entire series, it's pretty damn good


----------



## Morpheus83

William Peter Blatty's _The Exorcist_.


----------



## Totalbrit

Bill Bryson's _A Walk in the Woods_... if you like humorous travel writing, then Bill Bryson books are a must read!


----------



## Dakris

I've begun reading "The Call of Cthulhu" by H.P. Lovecraft, but I would like to hear suggestions for other great horror books.


----------



## Clyme

Dakris said:


> I've begun reading "The Call of Cthulhu" by H.P. Lovecraft, but I would like to hear suggestions for other great horror books.


My favorite was "The Whisperer in Darkness" from him.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

If You Want Closure In Your Relationship, Start With Your Legs (Simon & Schuster US)


----------



## BraveOne

I just got the Hobbit today!


----------



## Dakris

Having read about Stephen King after seeing an episode of the TV show adaption of "11.22.63", I became interested in his work and began reading "It". Disturbing first chapter, but it has got me hooked.


----------



## isamanthax

Andrew Hodges-alan turning: the enigma
or 
Tadeusz Borowski's-this way for the gas, ladies and gentlemen
Not sure yet.


----------



## Cascadia

Reading one of my favorite Connie Willis farcical rom-com time-travel novels, To Say Nothing of the Dog, out loud to my sweetie during our morning and evening commutes.


----------



## leictreon

García Márquez' _One Hundred Years of Solitude_.

So far so good.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

_Storm of Iron_ by Graham McNeil. Surprisingly good.


----------



## isamanthax

Ruthless by Carolyn Lee Adams


----------



## Schmendricks

The last book I read was _Ready Player One_ by Ernest Cline - I wasn't that keen on the protagonist (not because he was badly-written - actually, it was kind of _because_ he's written not-too-unnaturally first-person as an "everyday teenage geek" who wound up in a cool underdog position, recognizes that, and is therefore describing himself as such) and it was a bit heavy on "get a load of this - imagine a world where..." moments that didn't actually serve or say much, but for the most part the ideas and the mental image food in it were _really_ fun.


----------



## Lycrester

*1Q84.* I'm a Murakami fangirl. Ride or die at this point.


----------



## feelionnaire

The Decline of the West by Oswald Spengler.


----------



## fanbrits

richard bach 'the bridge to nowhere' or smth like that


----------



## SummerHaze

flowers for algernon by Daniel Keyes. this book worth attention


----------



## Nekomata

The Raven's Head by Karen Maitland.


----------



## Dalien

"The Second Sex" by Simone de Beauvoir


----------



## Doran Seth

Rereading "Neuromancer" by William Gibson. It is one of the major influences of the cyberpunk genre which is one of my favorite genres.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

SummerHaze said:


> flowers for algernon by Daniel Keyes. this book worth attention


I read that in middle school lol


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

I've started like 5 books and am going through each of them. 

Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon *> *Das Kapital by Karl Marx, Communist Manifesto by Friedrich Engels and Karl Marx *> *Year Zero by Jeff Long (re-read; read this when I was 10) *> *Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand *> *2 B R 0 2 B by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Mercedene

Show your work! by Austin Kleon


----------



## Jeske

The Republic by Plato, The History Of Love by Nicole Kraus and House Of Mirth by Edith Wharton.
Just finished Dead Souls by Gogol today. Didn't know what to think of it actually. Has anyone read this one?


----------



## Jeske

November said:


> I've started like 5 books and am going through each of them.
> 
> Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon *> *Das Kapital by Karl Marx, Communist Manifesto by Friedrich Engels and Karl Marx *> *Year Zero by Jeff Long (re-read; read this when I was 10) *> *Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand *> *2 B R 0 2 B by Kurt Vonnegut


I really like your taste in books :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Introvertia

In Spite Of Innocence: Erroneous Convictions in Capital Cases


----------



## Jeske

Tripod said:


> The Death of Money: The Coming Collapse of the International Monetary System


that sounds interesting, is it?


----------



## Jeske

sorry i just really love this thread. Have been reading through it contentedly for hours  and thanks to you guys i found some interesting books to add to my to-read list (there were only about 300 in there, so you see how i am in desperate need ) :
House Of Leaves - Mark Z. Danielewski
The Martian – Andy Weir
Kafka On The Shore – Haruki Murakami
1Q84 – Haruki Murakami
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter

Also got three books at the thrift store today: Edgar Allan Poe's Tales Of The Grotesque and Arabesque, A Coelho one that looked interesting (The Zahir) and a short Rushdie, Haroun and The Sea Of Stories. 

Ahh don't you just love the idea of there always being really beautiful stories just waiting to be read?


----------



## Zaknafein

Currently Lovecraft's Call of cthullhu


----------



## Ubuntu

Can you keep a secret - R.L Stine


----------



## Doccium

At the moment it's _Red Dragon_ by Thomas Harris.
Fortunately I've got a stack with about 25 books I still have to read so I won't get bored easily.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Reading 2 things at the moment.

Fables: Deluxe Edition Volume 12

And Age of Pandora (Fitness Adventure) from Darebee.com to get in shape


----------



## Subtle Murder

I am currently reading *The Good Girl* by _Mary Kubica_. It's her very first novel and I decided to pick it up because I read Pretty Baby and didn't mind it too much. So far it's pretty well written and engaging. If anyone likes stuff like Gone Girl and Girl on the Train, you'll probably like Mary Kubica's writing.


----------



## Mercedene

I'm reading Driven Series by K. Bromberg

I'm so excited to read books in those genre these days. 
*dirty mind everywhere* :blushed:


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Rolling Thunder _by Doug Boyd _


----------



## castigat

I've been stuck on _A Clash of Kings_ for months now. If I can pay my library fees, I can go back to the library and drown myself in a bunch of books I won't read lol.


----------



## ultraviolxnce

I am currently reading All The Lights We Cannot See by Anthony Doerr, and Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury. So far i highly recommend both books.


----------



## Travagant

_Tales of the Post-Contemporary World,_ by Jonas Orbum


----------



## Jeske

ultraviolxnce said:


> I am currently reading All The Lights We Cannot See by Anthony Doerr, and Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury. So far i highly recommend both books.


The Light We Cannot See sounds interesting from the description i've read on Goodreads. I've added it to my to-read list! And yes, Fahrenheit 451 is a great book!!


----------



## ultraviolxnce

Jeske said:


> The Light We Cannot See sounds interesting from the description i've read on Goodreads. I've added it to my to-read list! And yes, Fahrenheit 451 is a great book!!


I couldn't tell you much about it, as I'm only about 5 pages in LOL.:laughing:
I started reading Fahrenheit 451, because my English teacher listed it as one of the most controversial books of our time, so I knew then that I would enjoy it.


----------



## castigat

I am perpetually on the second book of ASoIF, I'm working through some graphic novels, and I haven't picked out anything from the shit I got from the library yet. Probably the philosophy books or something by Yann Martel.


----------



## Polexia

Currently reading "Gone Girl". It's far better then "The Girl on The Train" (which I think might make a good movie, but has a plot that is way too thin in a supposed "thriller".)


----------



## Memo

Business Law textbook for class. Someone send help. An actual book is Ender's game. It always makes me happy to re-read it.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Sula by Toni Morrison. Her writing is exquisite and intimate. Truly beautiful . I can't get enough. I love her vivid detail, the rawness of events in the book, and the symbolism (birds, water, fire in this novel). Sula is about the tempestuous friendship of two black women growing up in the 20s and 30s in rural Ohio. One rejecting her roots, the other becoming a pillar in the community.


----------



## Dakris

Still reading IT by Stephen King, a large book indeed (1300 pages). It's very well written and has some great moments. Plus, the mysterious overhanging evil makes it easier to get invested in the book.


----------



## Doccium

Right now it's _Hannibal Rising_ from Thomas Harris.


----------



## Jeske

BatFlapClap said:


> Sula by Toni Morrison. Her writing is exquisite and intimate. Truly beautiful . I can't get enough. I love her vivid detail, the rawness of events in the book, and the symbolism (birds, water, fire in this novel). Sula is about the tempestuous friendship of two black women growing up in the 20s and 30s in rural Ohio. One rejecting her roots, the other becoming a pillar in the community.


You make me really curious about this one! Have never read anything by her, but how you describe her writing and the story, it sounds like something i would love. Cool, added it to my to-read list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeske

I've just finished the History Of Love by Nicole Krauss. I'm actually rather blown away by it. What a heartbreakingly beautiful story, what beautiful characters, what a beautiful writing style. Everything so well scuplted. One of those books that makes you chuckle and at other times feel melancholic goosebumps because of the poetic and raw way she puts things. One of those books that make you feel rather forlorn for a while after finishing it, because the characters have started to feel like friends.


----------



## charlie.elliot

"Consciousness Explained" by Daniel Dennett

He doesn't really explain it, nor does he explain anything half as clearly as he could, but it's still really entertaining and interesting.


----------



## leictreon

The Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## valaxy.galaxy

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets. 
Good ol' memories .


----------



## Wisteria

Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix!


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

Why We Bite the Invisible Hand: The Psychology of Anti-Capitalism.


----------



## Clyme

"The Rhetoric" by Aristotle.

I needed a break from "Castle" by Franz Kafka. It's a great book, but I'm kind of not in the mood and I've been reading less because I've confined myself to that one book until it's done--well, not any longer.


----------



## Metoosies

A Brief History of Time by Stephen Hawking and Justice for Hedgehogs by Ronald Dworkin.(it has nothing to do with hedgehogs though other than the quote that "the fox knows many things but the hedgehog knows one big thing")


----------



## Energumen

Dakris said:


> Still reading IT by Stephen King, a large book indeed (1300 pages). It's very well written and has some great moments. Plus, the mysterious overhanging evil makes it easier to get invested in the book.


I'm reading it as well, although, in my edition, it's a little over 1,000 pages. It's been over a week and I'm not even halfway through. I think I might read a few books on the side...Well, actually, I'm already reading "Beowulf" but it probably won't take me long.


----------



## Ubuntu

African Myths and Legends by Kathleen Arnett (?). I started re-reading it because there was nothing else (I couldn't buy anything new. I might reread Charlotte's Web or something else soon) but I think I'll finish it before I start on anything else, except maybe a comic book.


----------



## cloudytuesday

I picked up The Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson. I knew it was part of a trilogy, but even though it's the second book and I never read the first, I'm enjoying it. The book alludes to the first in its series, but not so much that the reader can't understand what's happening. I like it.


----------



## cloudytuesday

Stephen King's writing is incredible! I read Christine, Carrie, and The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon all in a row because his talent just enchanted me. I'm going to read It as soon as it's back on the library bookshelf. I guess whoever has it now is struggling with the length as well haha.


----------



## Engelsstaub

1. Steven Erikson - Deadhouse Gates
2. In English it'd be like "Russia we can talk with" - it's a set of interviews with various Russian oppositionists and journalists.


----------



## Kore

Gulliver's Travels
Great Expectations
Various craft books
Basketball for dummies
30 day MBA
A Thousand Splendid Suns
The Legend of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Meter90

I'm reading a book called Pollyanna, it's about a little girl who's super positive and optimistic all the time, she reminds me of myslef a lot, and I've read somewhere she's supposedly an ENFJ too roud:


----------



## Aridela

Morrissey's Autobiography.


----------



## Aridela

Meter90 said:


> I'm reading a book called Pollyanna, it's about a little girl who's super positive and optimistic all the time, she reminds me of myslef a lot, and I've read somewhere she's supposedly an ENFJ too roud:


I loved this book when I read it as a child


----------



## Carpentet810

Narconomics 

by Tim Wainwright.

Its about the globalization and economic modernization of the south/central american drug trade.

Pretty accurate to, most books don't do it justice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## Energumen

_It_ by Stephen King, _The Invisible Man_ by H.G. Wells, and _The Wonderful Wizard of Oz_ by L. Frank Baum. I have literary ADHD.


----------



## Irene90

Revolution, by Jennifer Donnelly
Broken Wings by John E. Douglas, Mark Olshaker 
They were on sale for five euros each, lol. Bought a couple of others, but they were in Greek.


----------



## Penny

i have been reading the Power of Kabbalah by Yehuda Berg. I am almost halfway through. I don't know about this book. I think it started out good, but I am having some resistance to finishing it for some reason. it's been sitting for months and i just don't have the urge to read it anymore. at one point he got to describing the big bang and that's mostly when i started to question myself as to whether i wanted to continue reading. i flipped through the back of it a bit and i just get this feeling that if i truly invest myself into reading it might be instilled with some kind of elitist mentality that disagrees with how i see the world, but to be fair i didn't read it thoroughly so i can't really make a well-informed assessment. i do like how the book flows as far as the way the points are set-up, and I think people might find many nuggets of wisdom in this book and I think it challenges your thinking in some ways, but overall I have a feeling I might leave it unfinished.


----------



## perfectwaifu

None. Books are for losers. Uneducated fools FTW!:crazy:


----------



## Jam Session

War and Peace


----------



## cyril

Can love happen twice?


----------



## Energumen

_Stardust_ by Neil Gaiman and _April Witch_ by Magjull Axelsson.


----------



## Shade

Oh right, I haven't finished _The Return of the King_ yet. First thing in the morning!


----------



## olonny

I'm reading lots of books at the same time :laughing: it is something I can't help. Right now:
_The Anubis Gates
Our island story - A History of Britain
Persuasion_


----------



## brideshead

Energumen said:


> _Stardust_ by Neil Gaiman and _April Witch_ by Magjull Axelsson.


Haha No way I love Neil Gaiman! Though I've only read his American Gods...

Currently reading Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier and some poetry by Phillip Larkin :redface:


----------



## Aridela

The Twelve Kingdoms - Higashi no Watatsumi.


----------



## Dead Silent

_Small Sacrifices_ by Ann Rule


----------



## svenze

_Shadow and Bone _by Leigh Bardugo


----------



## Nekomata

Nightmare on Elm Street - Protégé by Tim Waggoner


----------



## Dalien

https://www.amazon.com/Spell-Sensuous-Perception-Language-More-Than-Human/dp/0679776397

The Spell of the Sensuous: Perception and Language in a More-Than-Human World
~~~David Abram

From Publishers Weekly
How did Western civilization become so estranged from nonhuman nature that we condone the ongoing destruction of forests, rivers, valleys, species and ecosystems? Santa Fe ecologist/philosopher Abram's search for an answer to this dilemma led him to mingle with shamans in Nepal and sorcerers in Indonesia, where he studied how traditional healers monitor relations between the human community and the animate environment. In this stimulating inquiry, he also delves into the philosophy of phenomenologists Edmund Husserl and Maurice Merleau-Ponty, who replaced the conventional view of a single, wholly determinable reality with a fluid picture of the mind/body as a participatory organism that reciprocally interacts with its surroundings. Abram blames the invention of the phonetic alphabet for triggering a trend toward increasing abstraction and alienation from nature. He gleans insights into how to heal the rift from Australian aborigines' concept of the Dreamtime (the perpetual emerging of the world from chaos), the Navajo concept of a Holy Wind and the importance of breath in Jewish mysticism. 
Copyright 1995 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## tamago

Natsume Soseki's _Sanshiro_. 
I'll come back with an opinion when I finish it since I am quite unsure whether it's as interesting as I hoped it to be.


----------



## RedGanon

The Lord of the Rings: The two towers
Pippin and Sam are so awesome^^


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## g_w

Icy Heart said:


>


Sci fi. Gregory Benford, _Artifact_. (Benford has a PhD in astrophysics and is a professor of plasma physics. He knows his science and is able to write eloquently and with an insider's take on everything from departmental politics to the science to archaeology to diving...)


----------



## Catwalk

Willing Slaves of Capital ― Spinoza and Marx on Desire 

Frédéric Lordon


----------



## SlimShady00

Lust for life (Vincent Van Gogh's life)

Irving Stone


----------



## Neco

The Secret History by Donna Tartt.


----------



## SmallData

Just completed Weapons of Math Destruction by Cathy O'Neil, next up is Pale Fire by Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## wilson

I'm reading Can love happen twice?


----------



## BrainontheWall

I'm actually hearing "The Once and Future King" by T. H. White and also re-reading "God Is Not Great" by C. Hitchens (not at the same time, I can't multitask that well)


----------



## Firelily

FearAndTrembling said:


> written by geneticist who was involved in first sequencing of neanderthal genome.


I love stuff like this! I watched a very interesting documentary on netflix called 'Decoding neanderthals' which i found very informative on this subject.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Clyme

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley.


----------



## cricket

Just finished The Shining for the first time.

Now I'm on to Six of Crows by Leigh Bardugo. It's meh so far.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Suicide Note by Mitchell Heisman, it has some..um... interesting interruptions.


----------



## colourful_chaos

The Way Things Look to Me
by Roopa Farooki

A wonderful novel about three British Asian siblings - Asif, Yasmin and Lila - and the effect that Yasmin's Asperger's syndrome has on all of their lives...


----------



## Clyme

The Stranger by Albert Camus.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Cosmic Hobo




----------



## Introvertia

The Great and Secret Show by Clive Barker. 

I've read only like.. 50 pages so far and I'm enjoying it a great deal. 
It's keeping me up at nights, because I'd rather skip sleep and read.


----------



## thecinnamonroll

The Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Darkly dreaming Dexter


----------



## bleghc

Recently finished _Things Fall Apart_ and now reading _Black Boy_. 

(Both historical fiction and obligatory reading for class.)


----------



## tinyheart

_A Storm of Swords_ by George R.R. Martin.
_A Brief History of Time_ by Stephen Hawking.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Doctor who : the stone rose


----------



## salviaplath

Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## Clyme

The Tomb by H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Terator

Windhaven ( Written by George R. R. Martin and Lisa Tuttle )


----------



## pwlife

Quiet by Susan Cain. Perhaps the best book on personality that I ever got my hands on. It really shows the difference between shy/outgoing and introverted/extraverted. 10/10.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I read Adios America several months ago but I'm listening to the audio book version in the background while working on stuff.


----------



## cricket

The Magicians by Lev Grossman (probably spelled that wrong)

Truly Madly Guilty by Liane Moriarty


----------



## Sava Saevus

Rereading Applied Economics by Thomas Sowell.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Network+ Deluxe Study Guide by Todd Lammie
A Primer of Ecclesiastical Latin by John F Collins
Catholic Commentary on Sacred Scripture: The Gospel of Matthew by Curtis Mitch and Edward Sri


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Reading Plato's Republic right now, very enjoyable


----------



## mushr00m

Sapiens. A brief history of humankind by Yuval Noah Harari.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Philosophy for Dummies


----------



## Carpe Vinum

Zahra's Paradise (graphic novel). Set in the aftermath of the 2009 Iranian election protests. Very good so far.


----------



## swirlinglotus

I'm finishing Anna Karenina. I should be done very soon. After that, I will most likely read Ivanhoe.


----------



## Carpe Vinum

Finished Zahra's Paradise. Just started reading August Wilson's Fences script. Haven't seen the movie, but the preview got me curious.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Darkly dreaming dexter


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Doctor who : blood harvest


----------



## Depth

Books about MBTI and moral.


----------



## cricket

The Chemist, Stephenie Meyer. It had really good reviews from adults


----------



## Lollapalooza

_Mick Jagger_ (by Philip Norman)


----------



## mysterie

rules of attraction by bret easton ellis. 

perfect timing for me to read as i recently quit weed and smokes, and all the characters in the book get to indulge in the vices i no longer partake


----------



## Gossip Goat

One of the most pretentious books by the most pretentious author in the western world: genealogy of morals by nietzche.


----------



## isamanthax

Little Women by Louisa May Alcott


----------



## Lollapalooza

_The Descent of Man_ by Grayson Perry


----------



## cricket

The Girl Who Drank the Moon by Kelly Barnhill (Very good, I strongly recommend the Audible version)

and Big Little Lies by Liane Moriarty. In the beginning chapters, but it's promising. The show is great so far, too.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SgtPepper

Icy NiTe said:


>


i dislike books likes these. i've reae mach serveral times, sun tzu, rings of power, the way - all too black and white for me. reminds me of spock's weaknesses formed from following vulcan philosophy.


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## Introvertia

Rereading _Roadside Picnic_ (by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky). I've missed the atmosphere!


----------



## Frenzy




----------



## Football43

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Some Books Are Worth Reading Slowly and Reread, Then Referenced--This is One of Them*









It isn't a quick read for someone who wants to apply it, rather than check it off a "Done" list, so I'm taking my time; letting a portion gel; returning to it, repeat... Don't know when I'll finish with it, and then begin it all over again.


----------



## Tanderson

I've just read _Gone with the Wind_ from Margaret Mitchell.

I'm reading a biography from *Jean Jaures*.


----------



## UraniaIsis

*Some Arthurian Mythology*

The White Raven by Diana L. Paxson


----------



## master of time and space

The Book of Love Poems of Ecstasy and Longing - Coleman Barks


----------



## Bipedal P 314

New Proofs for the Existence of God: Contributions of Contemporary Physics and Philosophy by Fr. Robert J. Spitzer Ph.d, S.J.


----------



## Mange

I'm _about_ to start reading this Michael Crichton novel. So far none of his other books have let me down. "Sphere" is still one of my favorite science fiction books ever. 

The movie was just awful.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

I recently ordered all of the Witcher books. Yesterday I received The Last Wish, Sword of Destiny, Blood of Elves and Baptism of Fire. The Time of Contempt will arrive on Tuesday, The Tower of Swallows is on back order, and The Lady of the Lake is being released in English on Sunday. I should have the entire series soon.

I just started reading The Last Wish. I'm excited!

I played the first game a few years back. I played the second game 3 or 4 times. I finished the main story of the third game 3 times, I completed the Hearts of Stone DLC and I'm in the middle of Blood and Wine.

The Witcher series is awesome!


----------



## Denver Wallace

Just started with the book of five ring by Miyamoto Musashi.

Its about this guy in the 1600s in japan. Swordfighter who never lost a dual from 13 till 29. then begon to work on what eventually became this book. It's regared in a way like Sun Tzu's the art of war is. You can get some cool lessons from it although he's talking mainly about the art of swordfighting and the philosophies but applicable in today's culture. 

Very exited!


----------



## bleghc

east of eden. it's supposed to be summer reading but spring break has already started and i have nothing better to do.


----------



## Denver Wallace

SPRING BREAK!!!! WOOOOOHOO.. sorry couldn't resist..

also fun to read Is the doors of perception by Aldus huxley. read that before the one i'm reading now


----------



## lookslikeiwin

I am in the midst of reading _Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson, but I'm not very far and I'm not sure how much I like his stuff yet. His writing style doesn't really influence my own writing very strongly, which is kind of a bummer.

Not long ago, however, I finished _Dawn of Wonder_ by Jonathan Renshaw and that is definitely a new favorite of mine. It was very well written for a coming-of-age epic fantasy novel. I occasionally want to go back and read some YA stuff that I liked when I was younger, and then find out I just can't get past the poor literary style, so this was very refreshing.

I am considering going back and reading some creepy classic like _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ just to regain a bit of technique.


----------



## lolalalah

J. Saramago's _The Cave_.


----------



## Dan E

Condoleezza Rice's _Extraordinary, Ordinary People: A Memoir of Family_


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## douleur

I am reading "The Godfather" and by far I am enjoying it. I plan on reading S. Plath since we share the same personality type


----------



## Denver Wallace

Icy NiTe said:


>


That looks awesome! very beautiful


----------



## douleur

@Icy NiTe please excuse my ignorance but I am very curious to find out what is that book


----------



## Asmodaeus

douleur said:


> @Icy NiTe please excuse my ignorance but I am very curious to find out what is that book


It's the Scroll -i.e. Book- of Esther (aka _Megillat Esther_), which is read on Purim. :happy: roud:

See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Esther


----------



## DOGSOUP

Margaret Atwood: Bluebeard's Egg
Virginia Woolf: Orlando
Arundhati Roy: The God of Small Things


----------



## cricket

I'm listening to Sherlock Holmes by Arthur Conan Doyle, as read by Stephen Fry, on Audible. It's really good so far. Very long!


----------



## bremen

I'm reading Incendies by Wajdi Mouawad and so far, its a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

cricket said:


> I'm listening to Sherlock Holmes by Arthur Conan Doyle, as read by Stephen Fry, on Audible. It's really good so far. Very long!


What, all four novels and 56 short stories? Written over four decades?


----------



## cricket

Cosmic Hobo said:


> What, all four novels and 56 short stories? Written over four decades?


4 novels and 4 collections of short stories


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

cricket said:


> 4 novels and 4 collections of short stories


Which collection is missing? Or do they treat the _Adventures _and the _Memoirs _as a single collection?


----------



## cricket

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Which collection is missing? Or do they treat the _Adventures _and the _Memoirs _as a single collection?


Chapter 1: Opening Credits and Introduction to A Study in Scarlet 
Chapters 2-15: A Study in Scarlet 
Chapter 16: Introduction to The Sign of Four 
Chapters 17-28: The Sign of Four 
Chapter 29: Introduction to The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes 
Chapters 30-43: The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes 
Chapter 44: Introduction to The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes 
Chapters 45-56: The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes 
Chapter 57: Introduction to The Hound of the Baskervilles 
Chapters 58-72: The Hound of the Baskervilles 
Chapter 73: Introduction to The Return of Sherlock Holmes 
Chapters 74-86: The Return of Sherlock Holmes 
Chapter 87: Introduction to The Valley of Fear 
Chapters 88-102: The Valley of Fear 
Chapter 103: Introduction to His Last Bow 
Chapters 104-112: His Last Bow

This may not answer your questions fully, but this is all I know at the moment. I'm only on Chapter 12.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

John lockes second treatise


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

cricket said:


> Chapter 1: Opening Credits and Introduction to A Study in Scarlet
> Chapters 2-15: A Study in Scarlet
> Chapter 16: Introduction to The Sign of Four
> Chapters 17-28: The Sign of Four
> Chapter 29: Introduction to The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
> Chapters 30-43: The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes
> Chapter 44: Introduction to The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes
> Chapters 45-56: The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes
> Chapter 57: Introduction to The Hound of the Baskervilles
> Chapters 58-72: The Hound of the Baskervilles
> Chapter 73: Introduction to The Return of Sherlock Holmes
> Chapters 74-86: The Return of Sherlock Holmes
> Chapter 87: Introduction to The Valley of Fear
> Chapters 88-102: The Valley of Fear
> Chapter 103: Introduction to His Last Bow
> Chapters 104-112: His Last Bow
> 
> This may not answer your questions fully, but this is all I know at the moment. I'm only on Chapter 12.


Looks like the _Casebook _is missing. It's the last collection of stories - uneven, but has some gems: "The Problem of Thor Bridge" and "The Illustrious Client". Have you seen the Jeremy Brett TV adaptations or heard the Clive Merrison radio series?


----------



## cricket

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Looks like the _Casebook _is missing. It's the last collection of stories - uneven, but has some gems: "The Problem of Thor Bridge" and "The Illustrious Client". Have you seen the Jeremy Brett TV adaptations or heard the Clive Merrison radio series?


I have not. This is my first time delving into Doyle.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

cricket said:


> I have not. This is my first time delving into Doyle.


Check them out when you've finished reading the stories; they're terrific adaptations! And I envy you your visit to Holmes, sweet Holmes.


----------



## serenegeek

I am trying to read three books at a time :unconscious:
1. Allegiant by Veronica Roth
2. The faults in our stars by John Green
3. the little book of Hygge by Meik Wiking


----------



## UndergroundMan

I need a new book to read. I'm wondering if I should read a new book or re-read one I've read before. It's frustrating when you can say you've read this book or that but you really can't remember them because it was 10+ years ago and they've faded from your memory.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Protestant Era by Christian-German philosopher, Paul Tillich.


----------



## Antipode

In love, as of now.


----------



## BranchMonkey

_The History of the American People_ by Paul Johnson


----------



## Nadakan

Currently reading East West Street by Philippe Sands. It's a new release. It's very good so far.


----------



## orphansparrow

Under the Black Flag: The Romance and the Reality of Life Among the Pirates, by David Cordingly


----------



## Starflier

_Nothing Mat(t)ers: A Feminist Critique of Postmodernism_
by Somer Brodribb


----------



## isn't anything

i just started reading the master and margarita. has anyone read it? if so, thoughts?


----------



## BranchMonkey

_The Rice Mother _by Rani Manicka


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## lolalalah

Bukowski's _Post Office_


----------



## BranchMonkey

@lolalalah 

I read that twice; loved it.


----------



## Vega_

Broca's Brain by Carl Sagan.


----------



## JaketheDog

The Witcher ^^


----------



## Clare_Bare

~ Beyond The Aquila Rift ~
Alastair Reynolds.

(Science Fiction Space Opera)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## cricket

The White Russian by Vanora Bennet (probably didn't spell that name right)

To Own a Dragon by Donald Miller


----------



## Clyme

The Great God Pan by Arthur Machen.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Some from three every day, now: 

1) _Dhammapada_ translated by Gil Fronsdal

2) _Noble Eightfold Path_ by Bhikkhu Bodhi

3) _Mindfulness in Plain English_ by Bhante Gunaratana


----------



## Mange

Doctor Sleep


----------



## BranchMonkey

I read to my husband from The Dhammapada while he was driving home--commuting towns away; we enjoy this... Wow, I think I have a tradition, after all.


----------



## twoseventeen

I just finished reading "Modern Romance" by Aziz Ansar. Also reading "Illusion of Justice" by Jerome F Buting.


----------



## Lycrester

_Goodbye,Tsugumi_- Banana Yoshimoto


----------



## Angra Mainyu

Arnold Samuelson: _With Hemingway: A Year In Key West And Cuba_


----------



## upintheskyonlithium

Currently, I am reading _Coin Locker Babies_ by Ryu Murakami. It's about two children who were abandoned at birth by their mothers in a coin locker. Fucking weird book, to be honest.


----------



## 33778

Just started it. Not sure if I like it or not just yet. I think today I'll have the time to get more into it. We'll see....


----------



## BranchMonkey

_Narrow Road To The Interior and Other Writings_ by Matsuo Basho, translated by Sam Hamill


----------



## ambilon

Currently, I am ready "The life we bury" by Allen Eskens, very interesting mystery novel.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam




----------



## tinyheart

Found a copy of _The Prince_ and _The Discourses_ by Machiavelli at the used bookstore. I've started it and it's among the first to knock off my list. roud:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Lunar Lamp

_Vintage Vampire Stories_, edited by Robert Eighteen-Bisang and Richard Dalby.

Also started reading _The Undiscovered Self_ by Carl Jung.


----------



## isamanthax

Catcher In The Rye, as of right now. About 3/4 of the way through.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

T.H. White: _The Once and Future King_. Wonderful book - the first part is as funny as Wodehouse, while the fourth book is deeply moving. Combines insightful characterisation (the Arthur/Guinever/Lancelot triangle, the Orkneys) with an examination of war, civilisation, and spirituality. And White wrote beautifully.


----------



## Tunnel Vision

Just finished the sequel of Veronica Roth's Divergent series, _Insurgent. _I like the premise of it but, I find myself getting distracted because I've seen both the movies before reading them. Glad that I finished them haha, yes!!

At this point, I'm cruising very slowly through David Kelley's _The Art of Reasoning_. Started to question my grasp on general knowledge and then slowly wondered why I can't seem to discern things as easily so I decided one day, "I'd like to be better at critical thinking" so here I am. It takes more practise than just reading this book, imo but it's been a great precursor to my being more systematic and careful in my thinking.

I'm really loving the journey. Would probably check the thread if I find any interesting non-fiction reads when I'm done.


----------



## upintheskyonlithium

_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky. Just finished _Coin Locker Babies_ by Ryu Murakami - it was alright.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## piano

@Veggie read Don Quixote with me


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

World government as the antidote to war. Nuclear disarmament.


----------



## Veggie

water rooster said:


> @Veggie read Don Quixote with me


Ooh. I'm pretty sure I read it when I was a kid. The delusional insane knight? I could use that energy in my life right now though, actually. LOL.

I think we should start a book club about it if we do.


----------



## Energumen

_The Illustrated Signs & Symbols Sourcebook_ by Adele Nozedar

_Boilerplate: History's Mechanical Marvel_ by Paul Guinan.


----------



## Nekomata

A Kiss of Shadows by Laurell K. Hamilton.


----------



## Goblin Jane

Alchemy of Herbs: Transform Everyday Ingredients into Foods and Remedies That Heal by Rosalee de la Forêt 

So Good! I've been reading it all month, haha.


----------



## Octavarium

I wanted to look into Octavia Butler's books, as I'd heard good things about her but hadn't read anything of hers myself. I find short stories are often a good way of introducing myself to a new writer, so I've been reading her collection Bloodchild and Other Stories. So far I've found them of consistently high quality but... wow, intense! After each one I've not wanted to go on to the next until the one I'd just read had sunk in... let them settle down in my head. They've been coming back to me through the day, which is what I like in a story; I want something that'll stay with me after I've finished reading, which these do, so the intensity is a plus. Will definitely be reading more of her work.


----------



## bremen

Germinal by Zola.


----------



## koalamort

_Germinal_ is wonderful but depressing! I really loved Zola's vivid but sometimes nauseating imagery and it's great if you're interested in French history (the 19th century was horrible if you weren't bourgeois), as well as labor activism...

This is sort of cliche, but I'm in the middle of George R.R. Martin's _A Game of Thrones_. I tried reading it a few years ago (before the series had come out) and I couldn't get past the first page, but after watching some episodes of the series with my boyfriend, I'm ready to give it another go. I like the nuance and the richness of the world that is built and it's very easy to imagine what's going on right as you're reading it. At this moment, Arya is my favorite character...


----------



## Ochi96

*Insomnia* by Stephen King. The story is hard to explain, but it's interesting and it also deals with various themes like feminism, abortion, domestic violence... It's only the fourth Stephen King's book I read, and I'm already very addicted to his books.


----------



## cricket

The Women in the Castle- Jessica Shattuck... set in Berlin right after the culmination of WWII. Good so far.
The Bear and the Nightingale- Katherine Arden... the best way I can describe it is fantastical fiction set in Russia perhaps around the 13th century. Took a while to get in it, but now I'm hooked.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Crusades: The Authoritative History of the War for the Holy Land by Thomas Asbridge.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## LittleDreamer

The Beautiful and Damned -Fitzgerald


----------



## BranchMonkey

Only getting to read a little right now but last one I read from was _Narrow Road Into the Interior _by Basho.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## piano

the count of monte cristo

see you in 5 months


----------



## VinnieBob

the apocryphal adam and eve in medieval europe:vernacular translations and adaptations of the vita adae and evae
oxford edition

representations of eve in antiquity and the english middle ages( routledge studies in medieval religion and culture)

when these come in the mail
genesis as dialogue: a literary, historical, and theological commentary [oxford]

''paradise lost: a poem written in ten books'' essays on the 1667 first edition [medieval and renaissance literary studies]


----------



## VinnieBob

BranchMonkey said:


> Some from three every day, now:
> 
> 1) _Dhammapada_ translated by Gil Fronsdal
> 
> 2) _Noble Eightfold Path_ by Bhikkhu Bodhi
> 
> 3) _Mindfulness in Plain English_ by Bhante Gunaratana


have you read the gita series grass hopper?


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Vinniebob

If it's the adventure series--I just looked it up, nope. I don't read fiction, almost ever although I read so much of it up until I was about 28. The 'grasshopper' part reminds me of the show Kung Fu with David Carradine that I watched when I was growing up.


----------



## VinnieBob

BranchMonkey said:


> @Vinniebob
> 
> If it's the adventure series--I just looked it up, nope. I don't read fiction, almost ever although I read so much of it up until I was about 28. The 'grasshopper' part reminds me of the show Kung Fu with David Carradine that I watched when I was growing up.


the gita series is based on the krsna's 
it's the basis of their core belief young grass hopper
may the schwartz be within you:laughing:


----------



## cooldudez

I'm not reading a book right now because i'm on summer break!!


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Energumen

_A Wonderful Visit_ by H.G. Wells. It's one of the very few fantasy books he'd written.


----------



## vhaydenlv

Fingersmith by Sarah Waters. I recommend it, really good.


----------



## DualGnosis

Currently listening to the audio book for the _Gulag Archipelago_ by Alexandr Solzhenitsyn.


It's pretty horrific. I can only listen to so much suffering for so long before I start to go crazy myself.


----------



## Naiara

_The Conquest of Bread,_ by Kropotkin.


----------



## Nekomata

Bitten by Kelley Armstrong.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Lycrester

Just finished _Moshi Moshi._ I'm starting _Snow Country_ by Kawabata Yasunari.


----------



## Revery

Just started reading _Man's Search for Meaning_ by Viktor Frankl and _The Man Without Qualities_ by Robert Musil.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Flow Ozzy

The Dark Knight Strikes Again written and illustrated by Frank Miller with Lynn Varley in 2001–2002, the sequel to 1986's The Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## cricket

The Last Wish - Andrzej Sapkowski


----------



## Energumen

_The Mount_ by Carol Emshwiller
_Flatland_ by Edwin Abbott
_I, Robot_ by Isaac Asimov


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Batman: second chances


----------



## Sava Saevus

I'm rereading Adam Smith's: The Wealth of Nations


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ibage

Maps of Meanings. Been interested in Jordan Peterson lately. Snagged it on his site while it was free.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Retrospectacles

A Fine and Private Place by Peter S Beagle


----------



## tinyheart

_Teaching Children Art_ by I forget who.


----------



## ThirdOfNovember

Harry Potter!!! All of them. Again! I am now at book 6  Nostalgia all over the place roud:


----------



## Wisteria

A few...

Trigger Warning by Neil Gaiman. It's supposed to be a book of short stories but I think they are mostly the confessions and personal experiences of the writer. His writing is fascinating to read. If I was an author I think I would write in a similar way that he does.

Started reading American Gods last night. Also going to start on the Great Gatsby, because it's free on kindle.


----------



## Energumen

_The Mount_ by Carol Emshwiller.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Tinker, tailor, soldier, spy


----------



## Falsify Honestly

Napoleon: A Life by Andrew Roberts.

It's really interesting, I highly suggest it.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

The Prince by Niccolo Machiavelli
The Catholic Study Bible: New Testament


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

La frivolité essentielle : du vêtement et de la mode (_The essential frivolity : from clothes to fashion_) of Frédéric Monneyron


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Not the most impressive in the series....


----------



## tinyheart

Trying to balance 5. Found four more to balance. :crying:


----------



## Falsify Honestly

Lady Kaizoku said:


> Trying to balance 5. Found four more to balance. :crying:


That always happened to me! I forced myself to only read one at a time just so I could finish a book


----------



## tinyheart

I'll try...to read one...:crying: *impatient*


----------



## Octavarium

Solaris by Stanislaw Lem. Pretty good read so far.


----------



## TheMusicdewd22

I'm currently reading Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban for the third time. I love it even more than the first two times I read it.


----------



## lolalalah

Misery by Stephen King


----------



## Aurelius90

"Alexander the Great" by Nikos Kazantzakis


----------



## SpaceMan

A book containing "the collection of H.P Lovecraft's stories" hell yea

- Other books on my list include Fyodor Dostoevsky "Crime and Punishment", "On War" by Carl Von Clausewitz, and "Thinking fast and slow" by Daniel Khanneman


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

John Adams and the spirit of liberty!


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## owlet




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Psychobea

The Red Queen's War


----------



## eterea

Wasted by Marya Hornbacher


----------



## Electra

I plan to read Me Before You by Jojo Moyes


----------



## tinyheart

Le textbook:

_Gardner's Art Through the Ages, 15th Edition: A Global History, Vol. I._ Fred S. Kleiner. 2015. Cengage Learning.


----------



## Electra

Lady Kaizoku said:


> Le textbook:
> 
> _Gardner's Art Through the Ages, 15th Edition: A Global History, Vol. I._ Fred S. Kleiner. 2015. Cengage Learning.


is that from Latin America?
I read about that one
I never thought this would ever happen XD


----------



## tinyheart

Electra2 said:


> is that from Latin America?
> I read about that one
> I never thought this would ever happen XD


'Murica. <3


----------



## Electra

Lady Kaizoku said:


> 'Murica. <3


dat rite <3


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## lolalalah

The Debacle by Emile Zola


----------



## 2bBalanced

Race: Are We So Different?
If you really want to know what this 'race thing' is all about, read this book. Very relevant. Always relevant.


----------



## hellonearth

"Lowboy" by John Wray.
@lolalalah, do you like it?


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## lolalalah

hellonearth said:


> "Lowboy" by John Wray.
> 
> @lolalalah, do you like it?


I am still on the first part which is set in the days before the great battle of Sedan - it's a slow read, but I am a passionate reader of Zola's novels (his great prose makes sure that I don't want to leave it every time). 

I got the penguins '72 edition of this one from an old man who was selling second hand books at an open fair while I was traveling last week; I didn't totally jump in cold in the middle of his Les Rougon-Macquart series. To me, each book of his seems like such a unique experience, but I see you are French, so I will confess, since _The Debacle_ is concentrated on the Franco-Prussian War, I am still waiting to be enlightened on the subject (I have a deep fondness for war stories but, as I am neither French nor German, this part of history never really featured in my imagination with regards to war literature... )

Did you read the book?


----------



## Energumen

_Momo_ by Michael Ende.


----------



## Electra

Do you guys know of any free good books on youtube that you would recomand?


----------



## Athena_

The Bell Jar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Falsify Honestly




----------



## lolalalah

_MARIA and ANASTASIA:_ _The Youngest Romanov Grand Duchesses In Their Own Words_: _Letters, Diaries, Postcards_, I love this book.


----------



## Electra

I'm gonna read *The Shack* now upon a recommendation from a friend.


----------



## owlet




----------



## Clare_Bare

This is a new author for me in Science Fiction.
And i've happened to pickup the third book in the sequence, so i've just ordered the two preceding volumes.
I'm kinda liking this space opera series so far!


----------



## lolalalah

_“I was so ragingly desolated that I simply had to steal. Steal leastwise a few hooks from the state [...], since it was stealing my life.” _

— The King Bows and Kills by Herta Müller


----------



## Gossip Goat

I just read the Gangster of Love. 

"Better watch your step Elvis. I am the Diva of Manila, Blessed Whore of Divine Suffering".


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra

I was reading "Me before you" by Jojo Moyes


----------



## ponpiri

On Tyranny by Timothy Snyder


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Clyme

Over the last month, I've read a number of things. Most notably, however, are the short stories of Thomas Ligotti, Arthur Machen, Algernon Blackwood, and M. R. James, as well as the poetry of Emily Dickinson.


----------



## viva

Turtles All the Way Down by John Green. It's his new book that just came out last week. I just started it and I'm so excited to read it.


----------



## Penny

I am reading 8 Sandpiper Way (A Cedar Cove novel) by Debbie Macomber


----------



## leighnotlevi

I’m currently reading _Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov but I recently finished _A Beautiful Composition of Broken_ by r.h.Sin


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## 460202

_The Stand_ by Stephen King (for the second time) and _Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel García Márquez. I like to bounce between two or three books at once.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Flower Hat said:


> _The Stand_ by Stephen King (for the second time) and _Love in the Time of Cholera_ by Gabriel García Márquez. I like to bounce between two or three books at once.


The Stand is next on my list by Stephen King!! I'm reading The Dark Tower (book 5) right now though. Are you a fan of his work?


----------



## 460202

kaleidoscope said:


> The Stand is next on my list by Stephen King!! I'm reading The Dark Tower (book 5) right now though. Are you a fan of his work?


Don't consider myself a huge fan, but I have seized just about everything by him that I could get my hands on (not much that I could). _The Stand_ is good, but I'm not crazy about it or anything. Never got to read _The Dark Tower_ - is it any good?


----------



## lolalalah

_Life After Life: The Investigation of a Phenomenon - Survival of Bodily Death_ by Raymond Moody


----------



## calicobts

I recently rented Brave New World by Aldous Huxley and Modern Man in Search of a Soul by Carl Jung. So I'll be reading these roud:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra

Still trying to read The Shack but then things happend. Better try again.


----------



## Verizzles

leighnotlevi said:


> I’m currently reading _Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov but I recently finished _A Beautiful Composition of Broken_ by r.h.Sin


I loved lolita. Nabokov's writing is so beautiful and playful. I have Pale Fire on my shelf that I plan to get around to soon. I hope you enjoy it.

Currently I'm reading Manufacturing Consent by Chomsky.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clyme

Cosmic Hobo said:


> James is the master of the English ghost story. I envy you reading them for the first time!
> 
> Have you read E.F. Benson?
> 
> And Emily Dickinson, too - with her intense, hallucinatory - poetry - and love of - dashes. I could _almost _quote "I felt a funeral in my brain" 17 years since I last read it; it sticks in the mind. "Because I could not stop for death" is also great. Some memorable lines in other poems, too: "I heard a fly buzz when I died", or...
> 
> The Bustle in a House
> 
> The Morning after Death
> 
> Is solemnest of industries
> 
> Enacted opon Earth –
> 
> 
> 
> The Sweeping up the Heart
> 
> And putting Love away
> 
> We shall not want to use again
> 
> Until Eternity –



Most definitely. M. R. James has been quite an enjoyable one to read and yes, I agree with you about Emily Dickinson. I wish I had more access to her poetry, actually. I've been struggling a little to find a good collection of her works. I have not read any of E. F. Benson's work. What are they like?

Lately, I've been reading The Myth of Sisyphus by Albert Camus, Meditations by Marcus Aurelius, and On the Sublime and the Beautiful by Edmund Burke.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Re-reading 'Economics in One Lesson' by Henry Hazlit.

It never ceases to make me smile at the rational, and wit he has in regards to explaining disastrous economic policies used by governments under the guise of blind altruism and politics.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Saint D Savage said:


> Re-reading 'Economics in One Lesson' by Henry Hazlit.
> 
> It never ceases to make me smile at the rational, and wit he has in regards to explaining disastrous economic policies used by governments under the guise of blind altruism and politics.


Pick up Bastiats “the law” and id suggest also considering Adam Smith’s wealth of nations.

Google marginal revolution university on YouTube. They have a history of economics playlist... enjoy.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I’ve been reading excerpts from “A defence of the constitutions of government of the United States of America” by John Adams. It’s a highly underrated work of political theory.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Clyme said:


> Most definitely. M. R. James has been quite an enjoyable one to read and yes, I agree with you about Emily Dickinson. I wish I had more access to her poetry, actually. I've been struggling a little to find a good collection of her works. I have not read any of E. F. Benson's work. What are they like?
> 
> Lately, I've been reading The Myth of Sisyphus by Albert Camus, Meditations by Marcus Aurelius, and On the Sublime and the Beautiful by Edmund Burke.


Benson's uneven, but well worth seeking out. Some of his stories are terrific - try "The Room in the Tower", "Caterpillars", "Negotium Perambulans", or "The Face". Others are a lot lighter, closer to Agatha Christie's non-series shorts or _Punch_ than James's antiquarian terrors.

Good overviews:
https://anilbalan.com/2012/08/05/e-f-bensons-spook-stories/
E. F. Benson - Night Terrors: The Ghost Stories | Vault Of Evil: Brit Horror Pulp Plus!


----------



## Paulie




----------



## Energumen

_Flatland_ by Edwin Abbott Abbott.


----------



## jpl8

I have really enjoyed Robin Hobbs' books The Farseer trilogy and the Liveships trilogy. They are wonderful fantasy books.


----------



## VinnieBob

HUMANIZING EVIL
psychoanalytic, clinical, philosophical perspectives
Routledge publishing


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Verizzles

I now see why Socrates is considered an ENTP. Good with words, argumentative and lots of well intentioned bullshit.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## infp21p

Anne of Avonlea by L. M. Montgomery


----------



## Dalien

My last read book: “1984”, George Orwell
As I was reading it, I wanted to throw it across the room! Alas, I did finish it.

Now: “Wicked” Gregory Maguire
A little slow in reading this, but I like so far.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ENIGMA2019

.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

"The sky above hell" by Y. Mamleev. Honestly, such an overhyped book. I expected something totally terrifying, but reads more like a grotesque comedy instead, and even then not a funny one. Blue Jam or Sorokin's novels do this much better.


----------



## Electra

The Art of War by Sun Tzu


----------



## Flow Ozzy

A Case of Exploding Mangoes by M Hanif


----------



## Chatshire

a chemistry textbook oh boy


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Cal




----------



## Electra

SkyRacerX said:


> Just completed Neil Gaiman's Norse Mythology on Audiobook. What a great compilation of tales from this Mythos and it is all so beautifully written. Narration was absolutely perfect.
> 5/5


Is it written by Gro Steinsland?


----------



## BatFlapClap

I reread “The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle” with my significant other. It’s been years since I read it, but i fell in love with it all over again. Murakami’s books are like brewing a nice cup of tea. I love the pacing of his writing, the care and craft he puts into the ideas and themes and I related to the main character quite a bit. Since I’m a few pages to the end of the book, I started reading “The Elegance of a hedgehog” per my partner’s suggestion. It’s great so far


----------



## Electra

I would be reading Peaches for monsieur Cure if it had come on saturday, when I ordered it as an e-book. Still waiting...


----------



## Energumen

The phone book, lookin' fo yo mama's digits.


----------



## Electra

Energumen said:


> The phone book, lookin' fo yo mama's digits.


:shocked:


----------



## BranchMonkey

I'm still going back and forth between the linchpin, _Neurosis and Human Growth_, and her earlier works (for reference), _Our Inner Conflicts_ and _The Neurotic Personality of Our Time by Karen Horney_. 

I take a break and read from _Musicophilia, Tales of Music and The Brain_ by Oliver Sacks. 

That's it for now. 

Well, basically, that's it as I still grab _Gifts Differing_ Isabel Briggs Myers;_ The Complete Enneagram_ (Beatrice Chestnut), or another for a mental refresher when I'm looking at someone struggling with type--my own or their own.


----------



## Warp11

Blizzard said:


> Is it written by Gro Steinsland?


Neil Gaiman's Norse Mythology

not written by Gro Steinsland. However, he may have contributed to Gaiman in some way. I do not have a hard copy as this was an audio book, so I don't know from where the author sourced the material.


----------



## Electra

SkyRacerX said:


> Neil Gaiman's Norse Mythology
> 
> not written by Gro Steinsland. However, he may have contributed to Gaiman in some way. I do not have a hard copy as this was an audio book, so I don't know from where the author sourced the material.


Ok, I just wondered since I have a book called "Norrøn relgion", (Nordish religion) so just wonder if it was the same one )


----------



## Ode to Dream

Forensics: The Anatomy of Crime by Val McDermid.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

The Dysregulated Adult: Integrated Treatment Approaches
_for work_: English Prepositions Explained
_fiction_: Diana: A Strange Autobiography
I'm also studying Russian in Exercises



BranchMonkey said:


> Same three by Karen Horney, two as references for the third: _Neurotic Personality of Our Time; Inner Conflicts_ as support for focusing on contents of _Neurosis And Human Growth_.


I've read the second two. They were very helpful.


----------



## ricericebaby

Planning to start _Mao_ by Jung Chang and Jon Halliday soon.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Benty Badass said:


> The Dysregulated Adult: Integrated Treatment Approaches
> _for work_: English Prepositions Explained
> _fiction_: Diana: A Strange Autobiography
> I'm also studying Russian in Exercises
> 
> 
> I've read the second two. They were very helpful.



If you have the time and other resources, Neurosis and Human Growth is her most reason, the culmination of her thought, theory, experiences in its most mature, complete form.

Thanks for letting me know you read two of the three. You're the first person I've known who has read them other than psychologists.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

BranchMonkey said:


> If you have the time and other resources, Neurosis and Human Growth is her most reason, the culmination of her thought, theory, experiences in its most mature, complete form.


That's one of the two I've read. I'm also halfway through _Self-Analysis_.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Benty Badass said:


> That's one of the two I've read. I'm also halfway through _Self-Analysis_.


Oh, good. That's the next on my list; I can't afford it right now or probably not for many months--winter here, got things I have to have more, but I plan to get, read, reread, reference Self-Analysis often.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

The Stand


----------



## Mike555

I'm currently reading "The Count of Monter Cristo" by Alexandre Dumas


----------



## WickerDeer

Bridge of Sighs by Richard Russo


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Gav Thorpe - _Purging of Kadillus_. Went back to reading Space Marine novels. Since the new age of darkness started when we lost that public procurement call for bids in November and I'm out of work for next half a year, I need a solid morale boost.
I strongly identify with Space Marines. Their brutality, their power, their hatred for the alien. I guess they are sort of spiritual symbol for me. I'm no longer really interested in war and other shit, but it's something.

I'm around page 45 or something. Marines are powerful but far from invulnerable so far, which I like a lot. There's even stuff like power armour components failing during battle.

One annoying thing is that the Polish publisher failed to provide maps in the Space Marine Battles series :/.

Anais Nin - _Diary 1931-1934_. Having trouble reading it. Lots of details, stuck in the beginning of the first chapter.

Jonathan Fast - _Ceremonial Violence: Understanding Columbine and Other School Rampage Shootings: A Psychological Explanantion of School Shootings_. From one side pretty interesting because it provides details about many shooting, from other it's morally bankrupt because the author doesn't demand massive compensations/generous disability pensions and other forms of justice/assistance for victims of psychological liquidation.

Asne Seierstad - _One of Us - The Story of a Massacre and its Aftermath_. A book about Anders Breivik. Reading about his childhood. Pretty messed up stuff. At some point he was about to be taken away from his mother by social service but something went wrong and he stayed, leading to further incorrect development of his personality. There were a few action scenes in the beginning of the book and they were pretty good.


----------



## Chatshire

1984


----------



## Energumen

_Catlow_ by Louis L'amour. I don't think I've ever read a full Western novel, so I'm going to give it a try. I know that L'amour was kind of racist, so I hope it's not that bad.


----------



## Electra

x-mas decoration and art (/history) books.


----------



## Sgossette94

Carolshire said:


> 1984


I JUST loaned that to my mother to read, haven't gotten around to reading it myself.

Currently I am reading a series called "wings of fire". It's about dragons ^_^
I am on "winter turning"


----------



## Dan E

Committing myself to finishing _Mastery _by Robert Greene by January 15th.


I've started and stopped twice in the past 3 years. Not out of boredom or anything. I enjoy the book so much that I feel guilt and switch to a less enjoyable topic. (????)


----------



## BranchMonkey

A History of Chess by H.J.R. Murray


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Monadnock

Currently re-reading "The Soul After Death" by Seraphim Rose. If you have a fascination with near-death and out-of-body experiences, or if you're interested in the afterlife in general, this is a perspective you'll absolutely want to consider.


----------



## Chatshire

Frankenstein


----------



## olonny

and











I always have to read more than one at the same time


----------



## BranchMonkey

Silman: Chess Strategy (don't have it in front of me, not exact title; I'm at the library, the book is at home).


----------



## jpl8

I thoroughly enjoyed Pillara of the earth several years back. I have world without end on hold at the library. I enjoy YA novels alot. Currently reading the falling kingdoms series by Morgan Rhodes


----------



## Glop

I'm about 1/3 of the way done with East of Eden by John Steinbeck.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Almost done with _Longest Trip Home _by John Grogan, and I ordered a used copy of... 

Oh, sure, I'll save that one for when it arrives and I'm reading it.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

Re-reading The Idiot by Dostoevsky.


----------



## Chatshire

Ready Player One


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BranchMonkey

Pound (Poems & Translations)


----------



## Mr. Anderson




----------



## BranchMonkey

_Every Person's Guide To Jewish Philosophy and Philosophers _by Ronald H. Isaacs My husband checked it out of the library, a gift to me. I had read it years ago; I zeroed in on three areas, today; glad he got it for me.


----------



## Energumen

Just finished reading _Flatland_ by Edwin Abbott Abbott.

Now I'm on to _The Forgotten Beasts of Eld_ by Patricia A. McKillip and _The Last Unicorn_ by Peter S. Beagle.


----------



## Rventurelli

Asmodaeus said:


>


This one looks great!


----------



## WickerDeer

_Pride and Prejudice _Jane Austen


----------



## deaddead

how is it if i may ask? im a horrible procrastinator/human being!!! XC was supposed to have read n finished that book last year but anway im always looking for reasons to start picking up books..


----------



## Rventurelli

WickerDeer said:


> _Pride and Prejudice _Jane Austen


Watched a _play_ based on that _book_ with _my ex_. She was freaking out _so much_ that day being _aggressive_ and_ nasty_ that I can hardly remember the play, unfortunately. Just remembered liking the protagonist, which ironically shared the same name and nickname as my ex.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Taking my time with it, and when I can afford to get a good used copy (maybe next pay period) I'll do that as this is a library loan:

_Civilization: A New History of the Western World_ by Roger Osbourne


----------



## Electra

Well, soon I will probably be reading a schoolbook.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Chatshire

I’m gonna try rereading Harry Potter but I probably won’t get far since school English will swamp me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny

I just read the book the Flat Belly Diet. It basically says you need to include a full serving of monounsaturated fats with every meal and keep your meals at 400 calories per meal for three meals and allows for one 400 calorie snack which also should include a full serving of monounsaturated fat. This will purportedly reduce the amount of unhealthy visceral fat that you keep.


----------



## WickerDeer

Rventurelli said:


> Watched a _play_ based on that _book_ with _my ex_. She was freaking out _so much_ that day being _aggressive_ and_ nasty_ that I can hardly remember the play, unfortunately. Just remembered liking the protagonist, which ironically shared the same name and nickname as my ex.



I wasn't a big fan of it. I am sure it's a good book and I also appreciated the insights into different personalities, but I still don't have a strong appreciation for the subject matter of Jane Austen. I was totally into _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_, when I read it, though. I admire Austen a lot, but the subject material is stifling and I was unsatisfied with the ending, probably because of that.

---------------------

Reading _Night Vision _by Randy Wayne White.


----------



## VinnieBob

the Oxford companion to Heidegger being and time


----------



## Rventurelli

WickerDeer said:


> I wasn't a big fan of it. I am sure it's a good book and I also appreciated the insights into different personalities, but I still don't have a strong appreciation for the subject matter of Jane Austen. I was totally into _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_, when I read it, though. I admire Austen a lot, but the subject material is stifling and I was unsatisfied with the ending, probably because of that.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Reading _Night Vision _by Randy Wayne White.


I _cannot imagine_ how that book or play would work with zombies. I just know that _as far_ as zombies go, there is never going to be anything better than the original _George A. Romero Dawn of the Dead_.


----------



## Eos_Machai




----------



## Rventurelli

Eos_Machai said:


>


_Looks_ awesome! Hahaha.


----------



## Eos_Machai

Rventurelli said:


> _Looks_ awesome! Hahaha.


It is quite good, and interesting. 

And it's not flattering to either side of the online culture war.


----------



## Electra

The Kybalion of Hermes Trismegistus (+ Emerald Tablet)


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

_My Autobiography_, by Charles Chaplin

_Mein Kampf_, by Adolf Hitler


----------



## Rhothan

"Living flame", a collection of various publications about the 1989' Christmas revolution in Romania.


----------



## Rventurelli

iLeaf said:


> _My Autobiography_, by Charles Chaplin
> 
> _Mein Kampf_, by Adolf Hitler


Interesting combination right there.


----------



## Rventurelli

Eos_Machai said:


> It is quite good, and interesting.
> 
> And it's not flattering to either side of the online culture war.


That is kind of rare. Usually they pick a side. Thing is that there is no denying that the Alternative Right so far is winning the troll wars, so much so that many news websites just blocked comments all together.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Electra said:


> The Kybalion of Hermes Trismegistus (+ Emerald Tablet)


 @Electra

If you’re into mysticism, I think perhaps you might like some of these novels:


* *


----------



## Electra

Asmodaeus said:


> @*Electra*
> 
> If you’re into mysticism, I think perhaps you might like some of these novels:
> 
> 
> * *


Oooh nice! I love good reads you know :happy:
Thanks a bunch! :hug:


----------



## VinnieBob

the death of scripture and the rise of biblical studies 
Oxford studies in historical theology

next on the list [and it's arriving today] 
neitzsche,heidegger,and Buber [discovering the mind series, routledge]


----------



## VinnieBob

Asmodaeus said:


> @Electra
> 
> If you’re into mysticism, I think perhaps you might like some of these novels:
> 
> 
> * *


you forgot to mention Hesse -siddharta 
meister Eckart and Jakob boehme


----------



## BranchMonkey

_Haven and Home_ by Abraham J.Karp -- when I take a break from Kant's _Critique of Pure Reason_, I pick up another book, switch back and forth. I'll be with Kant for a long while.


----------



## Sava Saevus

vinniebob said:


> the death of scripture and the rise of biblical studies
> Oxford studies in historical theology
> 
> next on the list [and it's arriving today]
> neitzsche,heidegger,and Buber [discovering the mind series, routledge]


Recommendation: Get a stiff, tall one for Heidegger. 

You'll need it.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Rich Dad's 'Increase your Financial IQ' by Robert T. Kiyosaki.


----------



## Electra

If you were never satisfied the the answer of 42, I recommend the book_ The art of Loving_ by Eric From for those ho seek the meaning of life.


----------



## Electra

Right now I read _The Club Dumas_ of Arturo Peres Reverte


----------



## VinnieBob

Saint D Savage said:


> Recommendation: Get a stiff, tall one for Heidegger.
> 
> You'll need it.


just finished a nice volume of Heidegger 
it was the Oxford companion to BT


----------



## BranchMonkey

I put _Haven and Home_ back in the Return to Library stack--reads like a booster history book for high school; I had enough of that when I showed up there as a student. Too tired for Kant, so I got out Gifts Differing and gave another look at ISFP/INFP and INFJ?INTJ which is how the author pairs them.

I am not flexible, adaptable, or over all reserved, and I test INFJ--close to the line for F/T and J/P, but I gotta go with INFP anyway because man, the possibilities and potential, and how I want it realized for others and myself! \ (•◡•) /

I want projects finished; I hate stuff hanging over my head, but when it comes to ideas, theories, helping myself and others discovery the deepest and best we got to experience and share? Oh, I'm very P-ish then. 

I am also respectful as I can be with the contents of other people's minds as long as they are not blatantly disrespectful of my own or others' because then I don't have a live and let live attitude, naw sir.

Back to laundry... and _Gifts Differing _-- Multi-tasking is not a preference but sometimes it's a necessity.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

_The Picture of Dorian Gray_, by Oscar Wilde

_I Capture the Castle_, by Dodie Smith

They are both of them small, pretty books, predominantly of light blue with slim gilt linings over the words and down the page edges. I'm sure Oscar Wilde would be very pleased to see one of his books published in such quality. I shall treasure them until I die, for they were gifts from a dear friend, and they look quite expensive - they look a bit out of place on my bookshelf, as all my books are secondhand from markets.


----------



## flaminggopher

I'm currently reading Metro 2033 by Dmitry Glukhovsky, really good read, I want to learn Russian so I can read it in it's original language.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Beatrice Chestnut's Complete Enneagram which led me, sheesh, to dom and wing: 6 (sp) and 5 (counter-type) as opposed to the other way around.

As 6s are analytical (yar, a quote from the book), what others (and I) attribute to my being a 5 is actually the 6-aspect; and what some attribute to my being a 4 (which I'm not) is the "counter" part to the 5 (sexual, "most romantic of the 5s), et cetera.

Enneagram is so much more clean-cut than MBTI, to my mind; also, has intention behind it for growth as a human being, not emphasis or even mention of "a career."

Other than games and such, I'm not gonna waste any more energy in the MBTI areas.

I get false-typed, expend energy (if only mental) disputing, explaining, or giving in for harmony's sake, and sometimes because P is leading, which as Myers Briggs points out, "we use each, just not at the same time" is no surprise.

But it's easy to get caught up in hype--and most of what I read on this and other typing forums is just that: 

Stereotypes en masse.


----------



## BranchMonkey

_Everyman's Talmud _by A. Cohen -- Gonna be an interesting read, especially the bibliography which will lead me... who knows where, but it'll be edifying because I usually pick well for what fits my needs.


----------



## Electra

Demian By Hermann Hesse


----------



## Wisteria

read the prologue, think i'm going to enjoy reading this. Its a crime/mystery novel written by a Japanese author

I'm also reading on of the discworld novels. I like how nonsensical and humorous it is, it's amusing to read xD


----------



## visceral

the picture of dorian gray


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Two of my current reads.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BranchMonkey

Still taking my time--almost done, though (first go-round, anyway) with _Midrash_ by Sandy Eisenberg Sasso. 

I love how she shares not only what other rabbis had to say about what happened in between the lines in Torah stories but also how she shares her own midrashim. I'll share some more with my husband; he enjoyed the one on Cain and Abel and what might have gone unrecorded but not unspoken between the two, and what we can learn from "reading our own stories back into The Bible..."

I just got down reading two chapters on Biblical women, how marginalized, what they might have been like, named, more to think about and take from there. 

Rabbi Sandy Eisenberg: What an excellent role model, teacher, writer.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Just finished The Dunwich Horror by HP Lovecraft, will probably move on to The Lurking Fear.


----------



## Doccium

*The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time* by Mark Haddon 

Just began reading it; an interesting combination so far - crime & an unusual teenager. However, I do hope the protagonist does not end up being a living + breathing cliché.


----------



## Electra

I read a novel by Ida Zachariassen Sagberg called "He said he would come" from the novelle collection "Soon it is us"


----------



## Elspeth

Everything is Eventual - short stories by Stephen King.


----------



## Cal

Going to get to read this baby soon:


----------



## UberY0shi




----------



## Wisteria

Just finished reading _Kafka on the Shore_. Definitely an eccentric novel, based on self fulfilling prophecy. I don't regret reading it, but the author put too much of their own interests and musings into the novel, some it feels like I'm reading some about of his sexual fantasies. 

Going to read _Dune_ next


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## sherlock8311

Brave New World


----------



## jpl8

sherlock8311 said:


> Brave New World


What a great and terrifying book

I am reading Mask of Shadows by Linsey Miller


----------



## BranchMonkey

Still reading from _Everyman's Talmud_ by A. Cohen. The bibliography is worth as much as the book, and I don't mean in terms of money. 

I've been spreading out Rabbi Sandi Eisenberg's children's books. I read God's Paintbrush to my INTP friend. She is agnostic. She was very moved, and it takes a lot to do that for her in an emotional sense. My husband enjoyed the book so much--when I read it to him in person--that he's gonna share it and her other one, Cain and Abel, with the kids at his non-denominational Christian church.

It'll be interesting to see how the adults deal with God being called "Mother" as well as the more standard, recognizable names like Redeemer, Healer, Shepherd. 

Also, who will get the "moral of the story," and appreciate it, which is very inclusive of others left out or worse in fundamentalist theology and congregations.

Rabbi Sandy is--as am I--a Jew for whom the Reform--not Orthodox or Conservative--most resonates.


----------



## Rhothan

Age of reason by Sartre


----------



## Firelily




----------



## BranchMonkey

Jung's Psychological Types... Damn, Myers-Briggs botched his work.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## jpl8

Atlas Shrugged!


----------



## Cal

Just finished the wasp factory(love that book. Definitely is my favourite), so now I am going to begin reading this book tomorrow:


----------



## jpl8

Always looking for a good book. Have to give wasp factory a peek.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

The first few pages were really hard to get through as I wasn't accustomed to the 'style' of writing, but somewhere towards the end of the first chapter, it just hit me. Something in the description(s) of how two characters were conversing: it just became so vivid mentally and emotionally. I really hope the rest - as it's quite long - is as absorbing.

I also just finished *The House of Silk, by Anthony Horowitz*, and although it was quite good, in my opinion *Moriarty* - also *by Horowitz* - is much better. In any case, I really enjoy their 'style' and will probably pick up more of their books.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Chatshire

Animal Farm


----------



## Flow Ozzy

End of the Past by NFP


----------



## Energumen

_Heavier Than Heaven: A Biography of Kurt Cobain_ by Charles R. Cross.

_The Three Christs of Ypsilanti_ by Milton Rokeach.


----------



## Chatshire

The Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## And1

My children are into the series Fablehaven by Brandon Mull currently. I’m near the end of book two in the series. I like to keep up with what my children are reading so I have more ways to connect with them. I read through the Percy Jackson series last Fall, and its sequel Magnus Chase. That was an enjoyable series. Looks like Fablehaven this Spring! I’m enjoying it as well, but I’m naturally drawn to these type of books. My wife has zero interest in reading them.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Tygers of Poontang said:


> End of the Past by NFP


https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/28950124-end-of-the-past
@Reap Do you follow Pakistani newspapers ? (DAWN?) This guy (Nadeem Farooq Paratha) has been writing for DAWN for sometime, you might enjoy his works.
@Vahyavishdapaya This guy (NFP) is one of my favourite local writers, I don't know if this book is available on amazon or not.


----------



## SilentScream

Tygers of Poontang said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/28950124-end-of-the-past
> @Reap Do you follow Pakistani newspapers ? (DAWN?) This guy (Nadeem Farooq Paratha) has been writing for DAWN for sometime, you might enjoy his works.
> @Vahyavishdapaya This guy (NFP) is one of my favourite local writers, I don't know if this book is available on amazon or not.


You mean Paracha right? Lol

I really hope his name isn't Paratha ... Hahaha.

Anyways nah. I prefer Pervez Hoodboy. Anything in particular you want me to read?


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Reap said:


> You mean Paracha right? Lol
> 
> I really hope his name isn't Paratha ... Hahaha.
> 
> Anyways nah. I prefer Pervez Hoodboy. Anything in particular you want me to read?


Oh, it is Paracha ... hehe, I have nicknamed him 'Paratha' though. 

Pervez Hoodbhoy is good but have you ever watch him on telly/YT ? He starts ranting sometimes (maybe he thinks that the only way 'desis' would understand him better, emotional appeal ). 

Well, I just googled this book (End of the Past) it's super expensive 70$ on Amazon  (much cheaper here I think). 

Have you read Hoodbhoy's book 'Islam and Science' ? 

Something from Paracha: 

https://www.dawn.com/news/794208


----------



## Flow Ozzy

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11787752-our-lady-of-alice-bhatti


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Reap said:


> You mean Paracha right? Lol
> 
> I really hope his name isn't Paratha ... Hahaha.
> 
> Anyways nah. I prefer Pervez Hoodboy. Anything in particular you want me to read?


Aloo parotha


----------



## Quiet Is The New Loud

Right now I am reading the Ranger's Apprentice: The Ruin of Gorlan by John Flanagan. It falls under fantasy and adventure genre. So far it is a good book.


----------



## Electra

Personality causing trouble?
By Geir Thingnæs


----------



## And1

Quiet Is The New Loud said:


> Right now I am reading the Ranger's Apprentice: The Ruin of Gorlan by John Flanagan. It falls under fantasy and adventure genre. So far it is a good book.


I’m going to be reading that series next, once I finish the Fablehaven series I’m currently reading. That is, if my second oldest will ever finish reading book 4 of the series!


----------



## Chatshire

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## visceral

The fountainhead


----------



## sylwapath

_The God of Small Things _ written by Arundhati Roy


----------



## Damagedfinger

Just started Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Electra

Sagaen om Sunniva


----------



## VinnieBob

Routledge edition of jean genet


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Dalien

Alias Grace ~ Margaret Atwood... just for mindless escape; it’s, actually, quite good.

Has anybody read “The Red Book” ~ Jung?
I keep looking at and about the damn thing online, but I’m feeling a bit intimidated and it would probably take forever to digest; I’m fascinated though.


----------



## RubyRalph

I am reading a book by sophie kinsella. The undomestic goddess. Its reallly funny so far.


----------



## midnightdance

Robert Frost's Poems. I'm almost finished reading it.


----------



## visceral

Philosophical breakfast club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Asmodaeus said:


>


Wow, how good it is ... I always wanted to read it, could never find a copy in my native tongue or Persian.


----------



## .17485

I was reading Models by Mark manson


----------



## Energumen

Just finished _Momo_ by Michael Ende and _The Forgotten Beasts of Eld_ by Patricia A. McKillip. Moving onto _The Last Unicorn_ by Peter S. Beagle.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Hywen Mrath said:


> Wow, how good it is ... I always wanted to read it, could never find a copy in my native tongue or Persian.


It offer several insightful perspectives for analysing historical processes in the grand scheme of things: the cyclical nature of civilizational development, the contrasts between maritime civilisations and their continental counterparts and the need to see into the essence of things and into the distance of time if one is to understand the past, the present and maybe even what the future can bring.


----------



## Elspeth

I've been chewing my way through all of Stephen King's books for a year or so now. I've just reached The Shining. It's good!


----------



## Electra

This evening I read:
_-De4 Anonym,_ written by Vera Voss 
_-Gamer _by Tor Arve Røssland


----------



## Electra

Elspeth said:


> I've been chewing my way through all of Stephen King's books for a year or so now. I've just reached The Shining. It's good!


A friend of mine also likes his books a lot. Is shining the best?


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream

The Water Lily Cross - Anthony Eglin


----------



## Electra

Dalien said:


> Alias Grace ~ Margaret Atwood... just for mindless escape; it’s, actually, quite good.
> 
> Has anybody read “The Red Book” ~ Jung?
> I keep looking at and about the damn thing online, but I’m feeling a bit intimidated and it would probably take forever to digest; I’m fascinated though.


 I havn't but I higly recommend "Jung for beginners."


Right now I'm reading:
-"Snåsamannen" by Ingar Sletten Kolloen (again)
-"Snåsakoden" by Kristian Gundersen.


----------



## Dalien

Electra said:


> A friend of mine also likes his books a lot. Is shining the best?


The Shining is fantastically good. I’ve read it three times! A bit scary, but not badly. The movie was really good too. Seen that a few times. It’s pretty close to the book. I’m not a huge Stephen King fan, because most (not all) of his books and movies scare the heck out of me.


----------



## Electra

Dalien said:


> The Shining is fantastically good. I’ve read it three times! A bit scary, but not badly. The movie was really good too. Seen that a few times. It’s pretty close to the book. I’m not a huge Stephen King fan, because most (not all) of his books and movies scare the heck out of me.


I just read the beginning of a book and had to put it down, I was terrified!! :laughing:h:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Selena Grey

House of leaves
I really have enjoyed it so far. The storytelling is intentionally complex, but it’s 100% worth the effort.


----------



## horseloverfat

I'm on break so i have a bit of time. 

More than allegory by bernardo kastrup

Gods, man and war by peter lavenda, really been procrastinating on this one.

The short story collection adaptation of electric dreams all by pkd

Mainly working through the jupyter notebooks on this. 
http://greenteapress.com/complexity/


----------



## TallGreen

introduction to business and society, by kean birch.


----------



## Catandroid

Personality Types: Using the Enneagram for Self-Discovery


----------



## owlet

Gormenghast by Mervyn Peake - I really enjoyed Titus Groan (the previous book), but I'm enjoying this one a lot more and finding it hard to put it down.


----------



## Kaznos

Eric Berne: What ​Do You Say After You Say Hello?


----------



## Cal

I am learning to read!











* *




But in all seriousness, I am actually planning to start reading this programming book for beginners sometime during the month.


----------



## TallGreen

Life of pi.


----------



## ImminentThunder

Catherine Asaro: The Radiant Seas.

I'm enjoying it quite a bit. In my opinion, it's _much_ better than the previous novel in the series, The Last Hawk, which was mostly a mix of 1) a bunch of boring politics and 2) a dude trapped on a primitive planet with lame technology for an excruciatingly long period of time (i.e. the entire novel, save the last few pages).


----------



## Wellsy

In the realm of hungry ghosts

and

the body keeps score


----------



## Energumen

_The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## jpl8

The farseer trilogy by Robin Hobb


----------



## Hollow Man

Predictably SK's _The Sickness Unto Death_


----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Elspeth

Charles Stross, The Delirium Brief. I read this in two days, about fice weeks ago, while I was ill. And can't remember most of it, so reading it again.


----------



## Wellsy

The course of Mexican History


----------



## horseloverfat

Asmodaeus said:


>


Dope book, though i would recommend reading plato's dialogues first. Also get into native american mythology there's a lot of stuff there.


----------



## JpKoff

"How I became stupid" by Martin Page.









It's a French author, the book is about the struggles of a deeply intuitive introvert, probably INTP 5, who's too intelligent for his own good and wants to become stupid to avoid anxiety.
It's not very well written, the situations and contexts aren't very credible, but there are a few gems here and there about the depressiveness of intelligent people in a consumers society. (oh and it's a 2-3 hour read so, perfect for a sunbathing afternoon on the beach or in a park)

The best quote, if I can translate it right:
*"There is no greater pain than being an angel in hell, while the devil feels at home anywhere"*


----------



## Lucan1010

The Great Hunt.


----------



## Kittyalert

The Iliad by Homer 
I haven't finished the book yet because I'm always putting it on hold.


----------



## Energumen

_California Sorcery: A Group Celebration_


----------



## DAVIE

It's probably the best Doctor Who book about Daleks - long before the series went to the dogs. Nation also tries to piece his Classic Dalek stories into Dalek History. It doesn't work very well in my opinion, but he tries his best. There's also his original ideas on his first story "The Daleks", it's a little different and nowhere near as good as the finished product, but it's an interesting read.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

The War Outside My Window: The Civil War Diary of LeRoy Wiley Gresham, 1860-1865


----------



## nomedaigual

I normally read some books at a time, so:
- The animated forest, by Wenceslao Fernandez Florez. A bunch of stories about the life of animals and country dwellers in a certain 
wood, narrated in a fantastic way.
- Steppenwolf, by Hermann Hesse. A tough story about a lonely old man.
- Sinuhe, the egyptian, Mika Waltari. Historic novel.
- Introduction to psychology, by George A. Miller.


----------



## Sava Saevus

'The Future Society' edited by Donald N. Micheal.

A collection of essays written by various authors that appears as far back as the 1970s and still hold relevance in the area of politics, law and order, culture as all aspects of society, and where it's headed as represented especially in this current era. Just as predictive as George Orwell's: '1984', and equally unsettling as the aforementioned fiction novel.


----------



## Energumen

_Noughts and Crosses_ by Malorie Blackman


----------



## And1

Harry Potter! Who doesn’t like to dive into a world of fantasy at times?


----------



## rosemaryb

Netsmart by Howard Rheingold is a great book if you're interested in Pop Culture & Social Media Studies!


----------



## rosemaryb

Yes! I love Harry Potter too, fantasy always seems to connect me back to my childhood!


----------



## rosemaryb

Seems like a great book that holds a broad topic of the society! Definitely will check it out!


----------



## Skeletalz

*Armor* by John Steakley 

Good stuff so far, I like how it explores the psychological aspect of what goes on in the mind of a soldier during a war; how the soldier detaches, dissociates and recedes into himself during the conflict. Still, so far I think it could explore the psychological aspect even more. Then again, it feels well paced anyway. I've enjoyed finding parallels with historic wars, such as the First, in reference to the *thousands* of charred and mutilated ant _corpses_, ant _legs_, ant _hands_, ant _heads_ and ant _thoraxes_ piled up in a clearing blackened by ant *blood* after one of the battles on Banshee. For clarification, an ant is a 3 meter tall ant-like alien with powerful pincers and an unsettling set of eyes and Banshee is a cold, toxic, barren, sandy and stormy planet; uninhabitable for humans without Armor but they still had to go. 

"...ANTS! ANTS EVERYWHERE!"

*All You Need Is Kill* (manga) by Hiroshi Sakurazaka

A short read, pretty interesting, nice visuals, engaging, kind of a meh plot though, it could have milked the psychological aspect so much more. 

Might read the novel too, someday. 

"FUCK"

*Storm of Steel* by Ernst Junger

A memoir of the man's service in World War I. Very matter-of-fact, very little personal opinion or commentary or analysis. It follows a simple "I was posted to x position near the village of y in the French countryside. I've heard it referred to as one of the most disgusting and horrifying books ever written but I'm really not feeling it, the first few description of some light shelling or the section about the rats or the dead Frenchmen emerging from the soil were kinda heavy but beyond that, it hasn't affected me much. The description of that battle at Somme was heavy as well, my mental picture of that battlefield is of a cratered black wasteland under a glowing, dark red sky, stretching as far as the eye can see. Reality was probably worse than that. I doubt it can surprise me with something worse than all that in the following parts of the book but who knows. 

After some "light" shelling:


* *




"Even though the shelling could recommence at any moment, I felt irresistibly drawn to the site of the calamity. Next to the spot where the shell had hit dangled a little sign where some wag had written 'Ordnance this way'. The castle was clearly felt to be a dangerous place. The road was reddened with pools of gore; riddled helmets and sword belts lay around. The heavy iron chateau gate was shredded and pierced by the impact of the explosive; the kerbstone was spattered with blood. My eyes were drawn to the place as if by a magnet; and a profound change went through me."


----------



## Wisteria

Trying to get through Brave New World. 

Forcing myself to read it, but that's basically me with all books these days. Miss being a bookworm who could contently read for hours :/


----------



## dismountedhussar

Skeletalz said:


> *Storm of Steel* by Ernst Junger
> 
> A memoir of the man's service in World War I. Very matter-of-fact, very little personal opinion or commentary or analysis. It follows a simple "I was posted to x position near the village of y in the French countryside. I've heard it referred to as one of the most disgusting and horrifying books ever written but I'm really not feeling it, the first few description of some light shelling or the section about the rats or the dead Frenchmen emerging from the soil were kinda heavy but beyond that, it hasn't affected me much. The description of that battle at Somme was heavy as well, my mental picture of that battlefield is of a cratered black wasteland under a glowing, dark red sky, stretching as far as the eye can see. Reality was probably worse than that. I doubt it can surprise me with something worse than all that in the following parts of the book but who knows.
> 
> After some "light" shelling:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Even though the shelling could recommence at any moment, I felt irresistibly drawn to the site of the calamity. Next to the spot where the shell had hit dangled a little sign where some wag had written 'Ordnance this way'. The castle was clearly felt to be a dangerous place. The road was reddened with pools of gore; riddled helmets and sword belts lay around. The heavy iron chateau gate was shredded and pierced by the impact of the explosive; the kerbstone was spattered with blood. My eyes were drawn to the place as if by a magnet; and a profound change went through me."


Storm of Steel is one of the few books I've read multiple times; wait till the Kaiserschlacht.


----------



## Energumen

I haven't been reading novels, but I have been reading a lot of very good short stories.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I just finished reading this. A novel about 'what if'. This one is what if T.E Shaw [Lawrence] survived his "accident'. I read it for who knows how long. I stayed up all night til to 8am! Finished the rest this afternoon. It touched my heart, a bit too much. Bittersweet, depressing and hilarious... Yes I talk about Ned a lot, he was my inspiration for a number of years. 
View attachment 811931


_In May 1935, T.E. Lawrence – better known to the world as Lawrence of Arabia – was killed in a motorcycle accident in Dorset, England, bringing to a sudden end a complicated life of adventure, influence and tragedy. At least, that's what the public was told. Awakening in a Dorset hospital with grave injuries and no memory of his former life, the man once known as Thomas Edward Lawrence begins his life anew as George Patrick, a penniless, simple-minded laborer at a decrepit country estate near the Welsh border. With only a handful of people aware of his true identity – kept a secret for the havoc it could wreak upon the public – George attempts to make sense of his confusing new world while struggling with the legacy of a man he has no memory of having ever been. But when a dangerous man claiming to know his secret and threatening to undo the carefully woven web of concealment, George must confront not only his past, but fight for his own future. Blending historical fact and imagination, George takes readers on an extraordinary journey alongside a rich cast of characters to explore the limits of human resilience and whether our identity traps us – or sets us free._


----------



## Mostly Harmless

_The She-Wolf of France_ by Maurice Druon, which is the fifth in the seven-book Accursed Kings series 

They're shortish, very enjoyable historical novels about the last Capetian kings of France. George R.R. Martin says that the Starks and the Lannisters have nothing on the Capets and Plantagenets. While I wouldn't go quite that far, they're extremely fun to read. 

The last one hasn't been translated into English so I guess I'll just have to dust off my very rusty French and read it in the original when I get there.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Forest Nymph

Re-reading Wuthering Heights. 

I find it absurd that no film version has adequately utilized the first 30 pages of Lockwood hilariously interacting with the "inmates" of Wuthering Heights (he calls them inmates,like it's an asylum or prison), including forcing himself upon them intrusively and having his ass handed to him in a snow storm. _The introduction to Wuthering Heights is one of the laugh-out-loud funniest things I've read in a historic novel and I've never seen a director take it seriously._

Every film interpretation I've ever seen "tries too hard' to make it all gothic and serious - and it is gothic, serious and tragic to be sure- but it's also exceedingly funny, peppered throughout with dry, razor sharp British black humor. 

Wuthering Heights isn't Wuthering Heights without Lockwood or Nelly Dean, and to erase the last generation of Earnshaws and Lintons misses the point of the book entirely.


----------



## Aryath

The Hound of the Baskervilles


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## Energumen

_The Blue Fairy Book_ by Andrew Lang.


----------



## The red spirit

Hagakure


----------



## Gossip Goat

Some book whose title caught my eye: Artificial Unintelligence by Meredith Broussard


----------



## Pippi

Weaponized Lies: How to Think Critically in the Post-Truth Era, _by Daniel J. Levitin_
Jiu-Jitsu University, _by Saulo Ribeiro_
The Cost of Courage, _by Charles Kaiser_
Punished by Rewards: The Trouble with Gold Stars, Incentive Plans, A's, Praise, and Other Bribes, _by Alfie Kohn_
Nerve: Poise Under Pressure, Serenity Under Stress, and the Brave New Science of Fear and Cool, _by Taylor Clark_


----------



## daleks_exterminate

War & Peace - Tolstoy 

I realized I never had.


----------



## horseloverfat

Rereading Childhood's End, by Clarke, and Rudolph Steiner's Theosophy.


----------



## Albatross

Les Misérables by Victor Hugo


----------



## Allana

*Call The Midwife: A True Story Of The East End In The 1950s *


----------



## Sily

Red Notice*/*Bill Browder


* *


----------



## VinnieBob

The problems with being born-Emil cioran
The metaphysics of experience A follow up to whiteheads reality and process thought
The gift of death-Jacques Derrida


----------



## Energumen

_The Blue Fairy Book_, stories compiled and retold by Andrew Lang.


----------



## Forest Nymph

In Defense of Animals: The Second Wave, edited by Peter Singer.


----------



## Wisteria

A graphic novel called Low


----------



## rishabhpuri

I am reading Aavya. Just try this book at least once. Great content and a romance based story.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## TallGreen

White Noise by Don DeLillo

I don't think this was the point of the book, but what I am getting from it is that academics are full of shit. It fills me with both fear and boredom at the same time.


----------



## jpl8

Fall of giants by Ken Follett


----------



## Rong Wong

Just got this one from the library ...


----------



## petersol

Game of Thrones
the dany and drogo chapters


----------



## Forest Nymph

The Vegetarian by Han Kang

At first I couldn't put it down, it's extremely readable and engaging - surprising to me since it was translated from Korean, when I read books translated from French or Russian I sometimes have to think about it more because they literally think differently due to culture and language, or the translation might be weird because some things don't exactly translate - BUT ANYWAY a page turner, yes. 

But it's fucking disturbing. Disturbing meat, EXTREMELY disturbing animal violence, disturbing patriarchal Asian authoritarian family structures, and it's all and all kind of ...gross. Even the way the sex is described is kind of gross. 

I'm going to keep reading it though. It's definitely someone who linked veganism to feminist theory and that's quite interesting seeing it outside of Western culture, from an Eastern perspective. I almost think some scenes in this book will be more impressively disturbing to Westerners precisely because Koreans bias different animals. 

Also in some ways it seems subtly influenced by the 90s ecological cyber-punk novel _Pollen_ by Jeff Noon. I loved _Pollen_ even more than its predecessor _Vurt._

Not tonight though. Too creepy and gross.


----------



## Necrox

Behave by Robert Sapolsky: Excellent balance of neurobiology with accessibility. A lot of fascinating insights, like testosterone not creating aggression.

Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky: highly engaging so far. The depiction of Raskolnikov's madness after (SPOILER) the murder is great.

Erotism: Death & Sensuality by Georges Bataille: This one is really tough to wrap my head around but fascinating, explores the ideas that a) desires for sex and personal death are part of the same fundamental desire b) the concept of the taboo is the human regulation (and as seen, transgression) on animal desires.

Looking to read

Nonzero: The Logic of Human Destiny
On Machiavelli
The Better Angels of our Nature
Fanged Noumena
Thirst for Annihilation: The Virulent Nihilism of Georges Bataille


----------



## Introvertia

*Roadside picnic*, for the zillionth time. There's something about the atmosphere that appeals to me.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos

Making my way through the monstrously big series of A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## nomedaigual

I'm reading a bunch right now:
Hermann Hesse's Der Steppenwolf
The animate wood from Wenceslao Fernandez (little, kinda poetic intertwined stories wich happen in the same wood)
Introduction to psychology (this one is a lil bit heavy, if you guys know any good psychology book for starters, let me know, please)
Sinuhe, the egypt, Mika Waltari
War and peace


----------



## Fischer

Harry Potter
The Power of Now
Ethical Slut


----------



## nomedaigual

Fischer said:


> Harry Potter
> The Power of Now
> Ethical Slut


Ethical slut sounds interesting, are you enjoying it?


----------



## Fischer

nomedaigual said:


> Ethical slut sounds interesting, are you enjoying it?


I've read it once already. Changed my life. Talks about how to have sex positive non-monogamous relationships. I just read it for fun at first but it really made me understand what I needed in the sack. Also, helps maneuver relationships with sex. Perhaps one of the best books I've ever read.

Ethical Slut. Highly recommended to anyone that has sex or likes sex.

More than Two is good but I'd rather learn about free love from hippies.


----------



## nomedaigual

Fischer said:


> I've read it once already. Changed my life. Talks about how to have sex positive non-monogamous relationships. I just read it for fun at first but it really made me understand what I needed in the sack. Also, helps maneuver relationships with sex. Perhaps one of the best books I've ever read.
> 
> Ethical Slut. Highly recommended to anyone that has sex or likes sex.
> 
> More than Two is good but I'd rather learn about free love from hippies.


Wow, I didn't expect that. Will definetly read it (let's see if there's luck and it's in spanish), non-monogamous relationships are very appealing to me so it would be great to learn something on that subject.


----------



## kimjongethan

On Guerrilla Warfare by Mao Zedong


----------



## Renegade86

What Dreams May Come by Richard Matheson

I've got several that I need to finish:
The Bleed by John Cronin
The Green Berets by Robin Moore
Wind, Sand and Stars by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
Recce by Koos Stadler


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Engelsstaub

Alistair MacIntyre - After Virtue

The author is trying to answer the question why every debate about morality/ethics turn into 2+ sides trying to outscream the others like in a holy war. Why there seem to be no standards to choose the right side? 

According to him most of our modern moral philosophy, since the "Enlightenment", steered into a dead end we are in. The dead end is called emotivism.

He proposes to roll back to Aristotle more or less. I haven't read all of it, so I can't tell 100% sure how it'll turn out to be. 

As for me, I'd check Buddhism out too. It seems to make few to no assumptions that are to be blindly taken.

Interesting, although I already have a feeling that getting out of that dead end may be much harder than he thinks it is. Sad, because as far as I see the issue, in the absence of universal rational moral criteria we're doomed to have more and more such holy wars and more totalitarian (one side prevailing -> trying to eliminate the competition) nightmares await us.


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Paulie

Engelsstaub said:


> Alistair MacIntyre - After Virtue
> 
> The author is trying to answer the question why every debate about morality/ethics turn into 2+ sides trying to outscream the others like in a holy war. Why there seem to be no standards to choose the right side?
> 
> According to him most of our modern moral philosophy, since the "Enlightenment", steered into a dead end we are in. The dead end is called emotivism.
> 
> He proposes to roll back to Aristotle more or less. I haven't read all of it, so I can't tell 100% sure how it'll turn out to be.
> 
> As for me, I'd check Buddhism out too. It seems to make few to no assumptions that are to be blindly taken.
> 
> Interesting, although I already have a feeling that getting out of that dead end may be much harder than he thinks it is. Sad, because as far as I see the issue, in the absence of universal rational moral criteria we're doomed to have more and more such holy wars and more totalitarian (one side prevailing -> trying to eliminate the competition) nightmares await us.


That's not an easy book to find today. I think he'll make a good case, maybe even win you over!


----------



## Doccium

My Hero Academia Vol. 17.


----------



## dawynesmith526

I read Kunoichi no Ichi manga and This is my favourite manga because of this manga story so nicely.
Source: http://www.mangazuki.me/kunoichi-no-ichi


----------



## Firelily




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Been mainly reading murder mysteries recently. Although I've been finding this book more sad than anything so far. Not that that's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Wisteria

The Fables comics


----------



## dismountedhussar

A Voyage to South America Vol. 1 by Don George Juan and Don Antonio De Ulloa, by John Adams in 1806.
In 1734, King of Spain asked the pair along with several scientists to go to South America and describe anything useful or interesting. 
On the way over they report on compass variations, prevailing winds, depth and condition on the bottom. They land at Cartagena and describe the harbor, climate, city, people, food, commerce, history and administrative divisions. Then on to Panama, Guayaquil, and Quito.


----------



## visceral

Ready player one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Peril at End House by Agatha Christie


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Wisteria said:


> The Fables comics


The artwork looks interesting ... reminds me of Alan Moore's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


----------



## Pr0sper

Re-reading Kierkegaard's _Fear and Trembling_.


----------



## Wisteria

Flow Ozzy said:


> The artwork looks interesting ... reminds me of Alan Moore's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


Yeah the colours/style looks like that but the drawings of the characters. Fable looks more comic book/pop art like.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Artemis by Andy Weir.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Two by Rabbi Jonathan Sacks:_ A Letter in the Scroll_ and _To Heal a Fractured World: The Ethics of Responsibility_


----------



## Energumen

_Just So Stories_ by Rudyard Kipling.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## BranchMonkey

_The Torah: A Women's Commentary_ edited by Dr. Tamara Cohn Eskenazi, associate editor Rabbi Andrea L. Weiss, Ph.D.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

The House of Leaves. Insanity


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## Pippi

_All of them!_ h:

Especially a story from


----------



## Simundos

Currently Creating Capabilities by Martha Nussbaum!


----------



## Albatross

Aurélien by Louis Aragon... And The hundred thinkers of economics, not a book though it's a magazine


----------



## bigstupidgrin

The King in Yellow collection


----------



## Octavarium

I recently finished reading _The Magic Toyshop_ by Angela Carter, (decidedly not a children’s book, despite the title), and I’m not sure what to make of it... which isn’t to say I didn’t like it; I’m glad I read it, and I quite enjoyed the time spent on it, but still, something about it was a little unsatisfying, and I couldn’t quite figure out what it was. ON reflection, I think one reason might be the incredibly obvious and heavy-handed symbolism. From what I’ve read of her work (only this and _The Bloody Chamber_ I find Angela Carter one of those writers (and there are quite a few like this for me) where I like the idea of what she does more than the execution. When I read _The Bloody Chamber_ (admittedly a few years ago, so I don’t remember it in detail) I wanted to love it, because I love the idea of turning fairy tales into something dark and sensual and definitely for grownups, which, in a sense, takes them back to their roots, I found Carter’s retellings a bit overdone somehow... I like them well enough, and may give those stories a reread at some point to see if my opinions have changed, but I didn’t love them as much as I thought I might.


----------



## Paulie

2nd time with this one...


----------



## Penny

I am reading The Power by Rhonda Byrne and The Complete Idiot's Guide to Feng Shui. I also just got a copy of Be a Blessing by Debbie Macomber. It's a book of journal prompts mostly I think.


----------



## maxmayer

Light novel, something romantic


----------



## sapphoz

Tales of the Grotesque and Arabesque vy Edgar Allan Poe ; Maldoror and Poems by Lautréamont ; Narcissus and Goldmund by Hesse Hermann


----------



## Elspeth

Charles Stross The Rhesus Chart


----------



## maxmayer

Elspeth said:


> Charles Stross The Rhesus Chart


I heard about it. What is it about?


----------



## Aridela

This beauty.


----------



## Elspeth

maxmayer said:


> I heard about it. What is it about?


It's one of the Laundry Files series. Sort of Hogwarts meets the British Civil Service with a side of Lovecraft. I'm rereading and still enjoying it.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Forest Nymph

_Totem Salmon: Life Lessons from Another Species_ by Freeman House

Just got a grad school email today, yes indeed I knew there would be a summer component (an exciting week long camping trip the week before the real semester starts counts as one of our for-credit courses!) ....and I mean, I was told there would be readings. 

I didn't realize that meant on June 3rd the professor would recommend we start reading this book. And ten short articles on-line. And watch a video. And have a paper journal entry for each reading and the video to present to her on the first day of the camping trip. 

I have 2 1/2 months but this is an entire book, and I'll be less stressed with the other readings if I just start now.

Also, I should avoid this shit hole.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Forest Nymph said:


> _Totem Salmon: Life Lessons from Another Species_ by Freeman House
> 
> Just got a grad school email today, yes indeed I knew there would be a summer component (an exciting week long camping trip the week before the real semester starts counts as one of our for-credit courses!) ....and I mean, I was told there would be readings.
> 
> I didn't realize that meant on June 3rd the professor would recommend we start reading this book. And ten short articles on-line. And watch a video. And have a paper journal entry for each reading and the video to present to her on the first day of the camping trip.
> 
> I have 2 1/2 months but this is an entire book, and I'll be less stressed with the other readings if I just start now.
> 
> Also, I should avoid this shit hole.


Hahah I already watched the documentary TWICE as an undergraduate - once in part at a nature museum in LA, and once in an ecology class. 

If I read one academic article a week, and pace myself reading the book, this should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Allana

I am reading Game of Thrones now.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Ancient Babylonia by C. H. W. Jones.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Asmodaeus said:


>


You might like this: https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/sociopol_vril08.htm


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

just finished Labyrinth of Spirits recently. An epic finale to the series. im very pleased.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Currently working through:
_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ ~ Stieg Larsson
_Ordering Your Private World_ ~ Gordon Macdonald
_The Art of Life and Death_ ~ Sleiman Azizi & Daniel Fletcher
_13 Great Stories of Science Fiction_
In addition to various college textbooks. I've picked up a few more from the library and my Audible subscription.
I'm hoping to read Sternberg's _The Triarchic Mind_, _Radical Honesty_, _Survive the Unthinkable_, and _finish_ C.S. Lewis's _The Abolition of Man_.


----------



## Electra

-_Peaches for monsieur Curie_ by Joanne Harris
-_Kunstnaren_ Tove Jansson by Renate Rivedal
-_Utferd_ (1994) by Rune Angell-Jacobsen 
-_Cannery row_ by John Steinbeck.
-_Fred_ by Arne Garborg









. 
I currently listen to
-_The world of yesterday_byStefan Zweig 
-_Kaldere om natten_ by Britt Karin Larsen

This is written because I had to lengthen to at least one charcterit said but I allready had so not I currently listen to sure why I have to do this

Did I forget any? :thinking:.........


----------



## Paulie




----------



## nonnaci

Dignity: Seeking Respect in Back Row America

It's a strong followup to Hillbilly's Elegy as it presents the left-behind america from the outsider pov, investigating the role of religion and locales such as McDonald as lifelines in the era of failing institutions.


----------



## cricket

Mindhunter, in a truly basic-bitch fashion.


----------



## nonnaci

The Testaments.

Was a fitting conclusion following the Handmaiden's tale which further fleshed out the rise, corruption, and fall of Gilead. The last 1/4 did feel a bit rushed and I overall thought the novel should've been lengthened to better embody the minds of its 3 protagonists. The time-skip was a bit of a cop-out and should of been used to develop a sub-plot.


----------



## Paulie




----------



## 30812

Beyond Weird


----------



## Dalien




----------



## Peppermint Mocha

The Bullet Journal Method by Ryder Carroll


----------



## Paulie

Dalien said:


> View attachment 832919


OMG, I fell in love with this book, so poignant. Interestingly, she lived something like her last 10 years in Nyack, NY, buried in a well known cemetary along with Helen Hayes and Edward Hopper. I lived like 20 minutes away from Nyack and used to frequent an old book store there, loaded with just too many books to ever try to get through. Somehow, the owner acquired some old Carson McCullers drawings...very cool! Anyhow...she is a national treasure, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## VinnieBob

Michel Henry 
The incarnation of the flesh


----------



## AnneM

Paulie said:


>


I'm going to have to check this out! Did you like it?


----------



## VinnieBob

This one when it arrives


----------



## Paulie

AnneM said:


> I'm going to have to check this out! Did you like it?


Good, but not overwhelming. Had some nice father/son moments but I guess I was expecting something more...maybe deeper on a spiritual level. Not bad.


----------



## AnneM

Paulie said:


> Good, but not overwhelming. Had some nice father/son moments but I guess I was expecting something more...maybe deeper on a spiritual level. Not bad.


Meh. Thanks for the heads-up. I only read books that are overwhelming.


----------



## Paulie

AnneM said:


> Meh. Thanks for the heads-up. I only read books that are overwhelming.


You might like it more than I. It is possible. If you can get one through a local library...


----------



## Paulie

AnneM said:


> Meh. Thanks for the heads-up. I only read books that are overwhelming.


Looking at this, (she's the incredible singer, Ashley Cleveland, on that song I left in What are you Listening to now), but have something else to get through first. Gotten good reviews.


----------



## Dalien

Paulie said:


> Dalien said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 832919
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I fell in love with this book, so poignant. Interestingly, she lived something like her last 10 years in Nyack, NY, buried in a well known cemetary along with Helen Hayes and Edward Hopper. I lived like 20 minutes away from Nyack and used to frequent an old book store there, loaded with just too many books to ever try to get through. Somehow, the owner acquired some old Carson McCullers drawings...very cool! Anyhow...she is a national treasure, as far as I'm concerned.
Click to expand...

I believe she wrote this when she was 23—I find that amazing. I’ve found my self reading it slowly savoring every bit of it. Poignant, oh yes. Cool, very delectable, living so close and those old bookstores, delicious! Would love to see her drawings—lucky you! Haven’t found any online. Did you visit her grave? I do like cemeteries—genealogy, and Bon Adventure cemetery is a place that speaks whispers that feathers the hair. Fascinating stuff of bygone days and nights. 

Have you read “Ballad of A Sad Cafe”? I don’t know why but it reminds of Edward Hopper’s Nighthawks, 1942 painting and I haven’t even read it yet. Next on my list. 









There’s a biography too... hmmm, so much to read.


----------



## Paulie

Dalien said:


> I believe she wrote this when she was 23—I find that amazing. I’ve found my self reading it slowly savoring every bit of it. Poignant, oh yes. Cool, very delectable, living so close and those old bookstores, delicious! Would love to see her drawings—lucky you! Haven’t found any online. Did you visit her grave? I do like cemeteries—genealogy, and Bon Adventure cemetery is a place that speaks whispers that feathers the hair. Fascinating stuff of bygone days and nights.
> 
> Have you “Ballad of A Sad Cafe”? I don’t know why but it reminds of Edward Hopper’s Nighthawks, 1942 painting and I haven’t even read it yet. Next on my list.
> 
> View attachment 832983
> 
> 
> There’s a biography too... hmmm, so much to read.


Ballad of A Sad Cafe is good but The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter is unworldly good. 23, yes and Tennessee Williams, said that she was in his opinion "the greatest living writer of our country, if not of the world." Yes, so so much to read...


----------



## Dalien

Paulie said:


> Ballad of A Sad Cafe is good but The Heart Is a Lonely Hunter is unworldly good. 23, yes and Tennessee Williams, said that she was in his opinion "the greatest living writer of our country, if not of the world." Yes, so so much to read...


Cool! I’m going to fall in love with Carson McCullers! Funny, Tennessee Williams name triggered William Faulkner—have you read any of him. He’s wonderful!


----------



## Paulie

Dalien said:


> Cool! I’m going to fall in love Carson McCullers! Funny, Tennessee Williams name triggered William Faulkner—have you read any of him. He’s wonderful!


Love Faulkner, As I Lay Dying, but not an easy read. The whole southern genre might be the best literature this country has ever produced. Cormac McCarthy too, just not for the faint of heart, like Child of God, The Road. So many...


----------



## Dalien

Paulie said:


> Love Faulkner, As I Lay Dying, but not an easy read. The whole southern genre might be the best literature this country has ever produced. Cormac McCarthy too, just not for the faint of heart, like Child of God, The Road. So many...


Oh my god! “The Road”—I cried tears of joy and sorrow for the plight of the human spirit, and that boy/child was all of it supported directly by his father.


----------



## windking

One Hundred Years of Solitude


----------



## melancosmic

Dmitry Glukhovsky's _Metro_ trilogy


----------



## Energumen

Just got done reading Neil Gaiman's _The Ocean at the End of the Lane_. It's probably the most unique book I've read in a while.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Mubarak Al Sabah
The Foundation of Kuwait
By Souad M. Al-Sabah


----------



## Fennel

Eroticarmin said:


> Mubarak Al Sabah
> The Foundation of Kuwait
> By Souad M. Al-Sabah


Are you Muslim, or just interested? What have you found out about Sabah?

Not exactly reading anything now, but I have at least half a dozen books started... too depressed to go on any further.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Sei35 said:


> Are you Muslim, or just interested? What have you found out about Sabah?
> 
> Not exactly reading anything now, but I have at least half a dozen books started... too depressed to go on any further.


No I'm not Muslim, I've read about the Middle East in WWI with the light horse and Lawrence of Arabia and all that stuff. So I thought I might as well read another book to get more information. This is actually during before and WWI actually so it gives me more background information. I never finished Seven Pillars of Wisdom. It might help for me to read a bit more stuff before reading that. It's like how I wanted to read Edward Gibbons The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, but you need to know a lot of Roman stuff already which I don't, because I was never really interested in Roman stuff.

Mubarak seems like he was a genuine good guy, a good ruler for a change, it's nice. I like him, he's good.

I think, since I've started reading about Middle Eastern stuff, I may as well read more until I'm satisfied with enough information, then I'll move onto something else.

Sorry to hear about your depression, I know what it's like to get deeply depressed and to not care about anything. But I'm still here...


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Eroticarmin said:


> No I'm not Muslim, I've read about the Middle East in WWI with the light horse and Lawrence of Arabia and all that stuff. So I thought I might as well read another book to get more information. This is actually during before and WWI actually so it gives me more background information. I never finished Seven Pillars of Wisdom. It might help for me to read a bit more stuff before reading that. It's like how I wanted to read Edward Gibbons The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, but you need to know a lot of Roman stuff already which I don't, because I was never really interested in Roman stuff.
> 
> Mubarak seems like he was a genuine good guy, a good ruler for a change, it's nice. I like him, he's good.
> 
> I think, since I've started reading about Middle Eastern stuff, I may as well read more until I'm satisfied with enough information, then I'll move onto something else.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your depression, I know what it's like to get deeply depressed and to not care about anything. But I'm still here...


Most of Ottoman and muslim Culture and leaders was in peace. 

A lot of Ottoman Support Napoléon for exemple. 
Arabic and occident is in peace at least before oil and ""Freedom individualism"" Even sometimes morte than Russia.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Most of Ottoman and muslim Culture and leaders was in peace.
> 
> A lot of Ottoman Support Napoléon for exemple.
> Arabic and occident is in peace at least before oil and ""Freedom individualism"" Even sometimes morte than Russia.


Yes, I know the British, French and other European interests was for the oil. And whatever else they could gain for their own benefit.

It's funny when European countries back in the day when they 'colonialised' other countries, thought they were giving the natives benefit when the natives were pretty much all right, 99% of the time. Maybe not how some of the women were treated, but it's not like Europeans treated their women any better until they started rioting. Maybe Europeans gave them more permanent shelter to live in, but at what cost to the environment, or a way of life that was based around needs (I.e the Bedouin moved for water, food, etc.)


----------



## VoicesofSpring

The Great Gatsby F. Scott Fitzgerald (audiobook)


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Eroticarmin said:


> Yes, I know the British, French and other European interests was for the oil. And whatever else they could gain for their own benefit.
> 
> It's funny when European countries back in the day when they 'colonialised' other countries, thought they were giving the natives benefit when the natives were pretty much all right, 99% of the time. Maybe not how some of the women were treated, but it's not like Europeans treated their women any better until they started rioting. Maybe Europeans gave them more permanent shelter to live in, but at what cost to the environment, or a way of life that was based around needs (I.e the Bedouin moved for water, food, etc.)


Sorry dear but today its the American

French take most of their oils at South africa

Algeria and russia paye for that now

And we already give food market don't use for homless people

We have low rate employement in France Because American make a Slave market job with china and we are forced to follow and our Business go to china.

Damn i feel good


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Sorry dear but today its the American
> 
> French take most of their oils at South africa
> 
> Algeria and russia paye for that now
> 
> And we already give food market don't use for homless people
> 
> We have low rate employement in France Because American make a Slave market job with china and we are forced to follow and our Business go to china.
> 
> Damn i feel good


Yes I know today it's America but I was talking about back in the 1900's. Lol.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Eroticarmin said:


> Yes I know today it's America but I was talking about back in the 1900's. Lol.



Lol how i know that ? 

I don't read in mind of people


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Lol how i know that ?
> 
> I don't read in mind of people


Yes but the context was there


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Eroticarmin said:


> Yes but the context was there


Cool


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Thou Shalt Not Think: The Brutally Frank Guide to Life Hardcover – March 30, 2007
by David Jack (Author),
I'm not reading this from first page to last page, just re-reading certain pages I like more. I'd say I read 80% of the book about 2 years ago

Hardball: How Politics Is Played, Told by One Who Knows the Game Paperback – November 2, 1999
by Chris Matthews (Author)
I'm on Chapter 1, re-reading this book since I last read it in Summer of 2014

The Cartoon Introduction to Economics: Volume One: Microeconomics Edition Unstated Edition
by Yoram Bauman Ph.D. 
I'm on Chapter 1. 

The Housekeeper and the Professor Paperback – Deckle Edge, February 3, 2009
by Yoko Ogawa (Author), Stephen Snyder (Translator)
I'm on page 100


----------



## Folsom

Prador Moon by Neal Asher. The first book in the Polity series. 
Humans and robotic humanoids fighting insectoid aliens in a gritty and violent space opera? Yes please.


----------



## hellonearth

Serial Killers: The Method and Madness of Monsters by Peter Vronsky.


----------



## Cherry

The Alchemist


----------



## crazitaco

I just finished The 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle.
I went into it blind, just knowing that its a murder mystery told from several perspectives... It was definitely NOT what I was expecting, thats for sure. It was pretty good though, very original, great solution to the murder, so I'd recommend it. It does get a little slow in some parts around the middle, but its worth it for the last third of the book, plus the first third was pretty enjoyable too.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I read this today. It was okay, was waiting for something drastic to happen. The blurb sounded good. I was expecting a story with subtle homosexual undertones but well that didn't happen... The ending was bittersweet. Well one of the characters was homosexual but he was a side character.
View attachment 834063


Next I'm going to finish the one about Kuwait, then read something about British India. After that, finish a book called A Fortunate Life by Albert Facey. I didn't finish it because the writing was repetitive, but I'll try and finish because it seems a good true story, and he _did_ teach himself to read and write so I'll let the poor guy off.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Folsom said:


> Prador Moon by Neal Asher. The first book in the Polity series.
> Humans and robotic humanoids fighting insectoid aliens in a gritty and violent space opera? Yes please.


Sounds like a conspiracy theory xD


----------



## Electra

Math books.


----------



## Fohra

Ikigai: The Japanese Secret to a Long and Happy Life. 

by Albert Liebermann and Hector Garcia.


----------



## WarmMachines

Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Lovecraft and Robert W. Chambers


----------



## melancosmic

_Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde_ by Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Pippi

The Enneagram of Passions and Virtues and The Spiritual Dimension of the Enneagram, by Sandra Maitri


----------



## Eriophorum

The Man Who Was Thursday by GK Chesterton


----------



## Folsom

In The Dust of This Planet by Eugene Thacker and Simulacra and Simulation by Jean Baudrillard


----------



## Energumen

_I Am Legend_ by Richard Matheson and _1984_ by George Orwell.


----------



## Elspeth

Stephen King: The Green Mile.


----------



## Albatross

Attente de Dieu by Simone Weil and Psychology of crowds by Gustave Lebon


----------



## Vict0r

UNLIMITED POWER by Anthony Robbins


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Hardball: How Politics Is Played, Told by One Who Knows the Game Paperback – November 2, 1999
by Chris Matthews (Author)
I'm on Chapter 1, re-reading this book since I last read it in Summer of 2014 for a civics government class.

Admittedly it was a difficult to relate to my life though it gave real world examples of politics. 

I did take another equivalent couse in college, winter 2018. It was Much harder in my opinion, got a 2.7 or B-.

The Cartoon Introduction to Economics: Volume One: Microeconomics Edition Unstated Edition
by Yoram Bauman Ph.D. 
I'm on Chapter 1. I skimmed the chapter that covered game theory/prisoners dilemma and maybe brief on the elasticity chapter and it was interesting. Otherwise i try to remember the microeconomics course i took in winter 2019, i got a C grade or 1.9 / 4.0, i was at a tough state university with top 30 ( high rankings). Honestly I never was cut out for a business major or economics major anyway.

70% of time i get intj, 10% i get intp, but ive gotten entp, infp, infj, istj, isfp before. I retook the tests a lot

Though based on my college grades, i may think test questions like i value logic over feelings i may answer logic more often that my actions indicate

I put my mbti type as "Unknown"

A nice book called Gifts differing by isabel briggs myers, i am browsing the charts comparing mbti types and career choices, lots of intx in science for example 

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## Albatross

_Propaganda_ by Edward L. Bernays


----------



## Pippi

Albatross said:


> _Propaganda_ by Edward L. Bernays


Sounds interesting.


----------



## Wellsy

Pippi said:


> Sounds interesting.


Its really good! It outlines the shift from crude advertising of you have X problem Y product will solve so buy it to the elaborate social orchestration so that you come to the product based on cultivated desires. Marketing not confined to the ads that explicitly advertised but are more about taking advantage of already established social avenues but directing it to their product.
He has some great quotes throughout ^_^
As old as it is and perhaps outdated in some specifics, it still feels somewhat modern.

A good follow up though perhaps not as accessible in its content is Jacque Elluls book on propaganda. Which I think makes some good points in regards to the same sort of manipulation of the mass of individuals.


----------



## Wellsy

The Psychology of Experiencing - Fedor Vasilyuk

For a brief outline: https://www.ethicalpolitics.org/ablunden/pdfs/Fedor Vasilyuk.pdf


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## Paulie




----------



## lougotlost

Educated by Tara Westover
I'm reading it for a class but I'm actually really enjoying it.


----------



## hellonearth

I started a dozen books and finished none. Can't concentrate more than 10 minutes on the same book. Last one was _Cracked: Why Psychiatry Is Doing More Harm Than Good._


----------



## Vict0r

Sapiens - a brief history of humankind
by Yuval Noah Harari

Excellent book so far.


----------



## Albatross

*The Eternal Woman: The Timeless Meaning of the Feminine by Gertrude Von Le Fort*









When The Eternal Woman was first published in Germany, Europe was a battlefield of modern ideologies that would sweep away millions of lives in war and genocide. Denying the Creator, who made male and female, Nazism and Communism could only fail to appreciate the true meaning of the feminine and reduce woman to a mere instrument of the state. In the name of liberating her from the so-called tyranny of Christianity, atheism, in any form, leads to woman's enslavement.



With penetrating insight Gertrud von le Fort understood the war on womanhood, and consequently on motherhood, that always coincides with an attack on the faith of the Catholic Church, which she embraced at the age of 50 in 1926. In The Eternal Woman, she counters the modern assault on the feminine not with polemical argument but with perhaps the most beautiful meditation on womanhood ever written.



Taking Mary, Virgin and Mother, as her model, von le Fort reflects on the significance of woman's spiritual and physical receptivity that constitutes her very essence, as well as her role in both the creation and redemption of human beings. Mary's fiat to God is the pathway to our salvation, as it is inextricably linked with the obedience unto death of Jesus her son. Like the Son's acceptance of the Cross, Mary's acceptance of her maternity symbolizes for all mankind the self-surrender to the Creator required of every human soul. Since any woman's acceptance of motherhood is likewise a yes to God, when womanhood and motherhood are properly understood and appreciated, the nature of the soul's relationship to God is revealed.


----------



## horseloverfat

Well trying to read.

Forbidden Science vol. 1 - Which is just vallee bragging about how often he got laid and how difficult French universities are.

Dune - rereading again


----------



## Denature

Paulie said:


>


Where did you learn of this book?
What inspired you to read it?
What do you think of it so far?



Albatross said:


> *The Eternal Woman: The Timeless Meaning of the Feminine by Gertrude Von Le Fort*
> 
> View attachment 835577


Where did you learn of this book?
What inspired you to read it?
What do you think of it so far?
What do you expect to learn from reading this book?


----------



## Albatross

Denature said:


> Where did you learn of this book?
> What inspired you to read it?
> What do you think of it so far?
> What do you expect to learn from reading this book?


I learned about it in a booklet "La chasteté ou le chaos" (Chastety or Chaos) by Stéphanie Bignon in which the author mention that book, she quoted her sentence "Men make the world and women make the men".

I am naturally drawn to the reflection about womanhood and femininity as I strongly believe the core of feminism is neither fair nor right. Because to me it is not masculine domination or catholicism that grounded and jailed women to be only housewives.
Without any proselytes ideas or fanatism, as it is the result of a reflexion that followed a lot of book reading on the subject, I am certain that only the catholic doctrine can be liberating for women (and men). It would be really long to explain. 
Briefly, I believe that women suffered from the French revolution and Napoleon Empire and that was due to the destruction of Catholicism as it was conceived and the growing pride of man in power holding, centuries later we shifted woman's natural inclination to religion from a catholic /conservative to secular/progress and we called it feminism in order to impact society. And here we are…
(I recommend to read Régine Pernoud (La Femme au temps des cathédrales (*Woman in the time of cathedral*), La Femme au temps des Croisade (*Woman in the time of the crusades*)), « Moody Bitches » of Julie Holland, Alice von Hildebrand « The Privilege of Being a Woman », the recent and interesting « Subverted » by Sue Ellen Browder, « Propaganda » by Edward Bernays, « the rebel » and « the myth of Sisyphus » by Alber Camus, « The need for roots » by Simone Weil, and « It’s up to the women » by Eleanor Roosevelt. Beacause I wouldn't neither agree nor comprehend that book without that part of my reading history.

First, I really like the books of late converted catholics, as it is full of both wisdom, and reflection that is not based on judgement. Those people have lived a life full, generally where part of that « progress » part of society and have a critical eye on both sides. Which to me is important as it enables a broader reflection.
The book is more about the essence of what a woman is. Yet the author uses symbolism as a rhetoric and speech tool, she is not a conceptual thinker. In the first chapter, she analyses the catholic vision of women, and then explain how impacting is a woman ‘s act is on society, through her acts and realization. She really states in which way a woman is drawn to motherhood, whether concrete one (with children) or spiritual one (like nuns or writers,). She re-enacts the idea that a woman married with children as the same value as a virgin with no husband, explains how the « veneration » of virginity came to be and how it became highly respected (spoiler alert, * not patriarchy*). It was out of respect for a woman, and you can later validate her points by comparing to today’s society in which virginity is no requirement to marriage and marriage is no requirement for sex. You have an explosion of both divorce and infidelity.
She really explains how women of today (well what we often generalize as the progressive left with them) will probably lead us all to a new society failure, likes romans fell (You might want to read Rupture Millénaire by Fred Deion to give more historic and less religious arguments to that one, as she quotes the Apocalypsis of St Jean. 

The reason I read such books, is because it resonates in my conception of life as a woman, everything I have read show me that both sexes have vocations that are specific to them and that when they fail those, the society become worse.. I think both the French revolution or the Napoleonic conquest or even today's dynamic in power rely in pride and greed over power. And the principal reason is that women had power over men in a subtle way as they were raising them and loving them. And that now, rich women and their allies/sheep have power.
What I get out of them is a critical point of view on feminism as I kinda agree with what it might have enabled, but disagree with both the patriarchy part (like stated before, and moreover, a poor woman (at least in France) as much more in common with poor men as she does with a rich parisian feminist), and in the "we've freed all women" part, I know a lot of women who have a job so they can bring home some extra money and can't do otherwise, while their children are growing. Those women don't "have it all", and a lot of them would rather choose their family and not their work...).


----------



## smallhead

Underland by Robert Macfarlane. "A deep time journey."

It's filled with personal adventures below the earth's surface and presque philosophical inquiries into the nature of being. It's a bit difficult to read for someone without a strong natural science background, because the words are rare not because the ideas are too intricate. Overall, I'd recommend it though I do worry about the book ultimately promoting a cultural shift to fetishize, tour, and ruin underground sites to the extent we've ruined most forests, oceans, and mountains.


----------



## Albatross

Love Letter to America, by Tomas Schuman (_Yuri Bezmenov_)


----------



## EyeSack

Have this one on me by James Hadley Chase. He's my favorite writer


----------



## Whippit

I just finished this one. I actually read a "draft" of it back in the 90's and it kinda changed my life. Re-reading it much much later, it wows me a little less, but it may be because it's a little more fluffy and wordy, and on concepts and ideas I already thoroughly digested. There's still real gems in there.


----------



## smallhead

The Battle for Christmas by Stephen Nissembaum I read a few pages every December. Going for a whole chapter this year.


----------



## horseloverfat

America before by Graham Hancock


----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

Tolkien's Book of Lost Tales 2


----------



## Lucan1010

I just finished reading 'The Last Wish'


----------



## Elspeth

Blaze, by Richard Bachmann//Stephen King. A good story, told by a master. Fairly different from his other books, reminiscent of Mice and Men. It's a story about how some of us have NO luck, no chances at all. Recommend.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Hardball by Chris matthews 

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## Energumen

_The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ by Mark Twain


----------



## baby blue me

Brida by Paolo Coelho


----------



## Firelily

War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells


----------



## WarmMachines

Atlas of Human Anatomy by Netter


----------



## daleks_exterminate

A feast for crows.


----------



## Lucan1010

I recently started reading 'Dark Age' by Pierce Brown


----------



## Paulie




----------



## nonnaci

Finished Kundera's Unbearable lightness of being.


----------



## Frankferd

Oliver Twist.


----------



## Paulie

nonnaci said:


> Finished Kundera's Unbearable lightness of being.


You're a better man than I because I couldn't get through Testaments Betrayed, despite my intentions. Perhaps Unbearable Lightness...Actually, what I'm waiting a delivery for now is:








Should be a lot more humorous!


----------



## nonnaci

Paulie said:


> You're a better man than I because I couldn't get through Testaments Betrayed, despite my intentions. Perhaps Unbearable Lightness...Actually, what I'm waiting a delivery for now is:
> 
> Should be a lot more humorous!


Unbearable lightness wasn't too onerous due to the Kundere's humorous interjections and expositions throughout. Some of its implications on the eternal recurrence I can't agree and it restricts itself to exploring lightness/heaviness from a western dualistic sense in its characters. Wished he invited a monk!


----------



## HannahB

"Mockingbird" by Kathryn Erskine.

It's a book with so many layers of meaning that you can get so much out of it.


----------



## VinnieBob

Hanna Arendt key concepts routledge edition
Albert Camus the myth of Sisyphus 
The invisible committee’s the administration of fear published by M.I.T


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

Aurelius' _Meditations_, and Sales' _The Devout Life_.
Gems from the past.


----------



## melancosmic

_The Master and Margarita_ by Mikhail Bulgakov


----------



## ChocStar

Once Upon A River by Diane Setterfield


----------



## aware.7

One about wines.


----------



## Lucan1010

Just started Lovecraft Country


----------



## HelenMoroz

Ernest Hemingway "Old Man and the Sea"


----------



## Whippit

This one caught my eye, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Poetic Diction by Owen Barfield
The Forgotten Language by Erich Fromm


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Can somebody recommend me a book that... has a 'damsel in distress' trope? Like, IDK, something along the lines of a woman gets kidnapped or something or rather then she gets rescued and they slowly like each other.

(_totally not one of my fantasies at all.... :/ _)


----------



## reymond32

I am reading Alchemist nowadays.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Oddly similar to the previous one, Happy Brain. The message is similar, relationships are central to the happiness of both man and dog. I enjoyed both, apart from some unneeded leftist rants.

Wynne compares dogs to people with William's syndrome, who lack social inhibitions, but I don't think it applies to all dogs. Many are quite reserved and don't like being stroked by strangers.


----------



## Denature

The book of Jeremiah from the Old Testament of the Bible


----------



## Denature

Firelily said:


> War of the Worlds by H.G. Wells


What do you think of it so far?



Frankly My Dear said:


> Man's Search For Meaning - By Viktor Frankl


I hear that's a really good one. What brought you to read this book and what do you think of it so far?
It's on my reading list.



Kaznos said:


> Notes from Underground by Dostoevsky. I have just started it, but I'm already hooked.


Have you read any of his other works? If so, how do the _Notes from the Underground_ compare in your opinion? What about this book has got you hooked?



ShirleyDubois said:


> Hundred Years of Solitude This book has always been my favorite reading.


What do you like about this book so much?


----------



## Cherry

Denature said:


> I hear that's a really good one. What brought you to read this book and what do you think of it so far?
> It's on my reading list.


It was recommended to me by a psychologist... 
I think so far it's very good. I'm about half way through, I'm a slow reader as I like to absorb everything fully... I like how it's written in a way that anyone can understand. It's just honest and straight and goes over some heavy experiences, lived by the author.
I actually think it's messages are somehow highly relevant to the pandemic we are going through _right now_, so if there are any books you're thinking of reading right now - please go for this one!


----------



## Blazkovitz

A Russian detective novel set in a future that looks mostly like Warhammer 40000, only with a libertine culture. The victim is a bee-like alien. I won't tell you who's the killer ;P


----------



## Angel Cat

"Born A Crime" by Trevor Noah

I just picked it up so I can't tell you much. But Trevor Noah recalls his childhood during apartheid period of South Africa.


----------



## Kaznos

Denature said:


> Have you read any of his other works? If so, how do the _Notes from the Underground_ compare in your opinion? What about this book has got you hooked?


I have only read _Crime and Punishment_ besides _Notes from the Underground_. Out of the two, the former was the more enjoyable one. The thing that got me hooked was how the writers captures the perversely obstinate thinking of the hero, who refuses to do anything the would help him emerge from the underground. Just because. I found his portray quite accurate at the beginning but later I realized that this person thinks and acts like that almost all the time. He is rather a caricature than a flesh-and-blood person and it's hard to believe someone like that actually exists. I would have preferred a more complex character with different motives and different ways of thinking. Being able to relate to such a sick person would make the whole reading experience more scary.


----------



## Denature

Frankly My Dear said:


> It was recommended to me by a psychologist...
> I think so far it's very good. I'm about half way through, I'm a slow reader as I like to absorb everything fully... I like how it's written in a way that anyone can understand. It's just honest and straight and goes over some heavy experiences, lived by the author.
> I actually think it's messages are somehow highly relevant to the pandemic we are going through _right now_, so if there are any books you're thinking of reading right now - please go for this one!


What are some of the messages that the book sends to your heart?

It's said that reading a book is like a journey. You don't remember every little word, but you know that after reading a good one, it changes you, like the knowledge lives within you, even though you don't remember everything consciously.


----------



## Cherry

Denature said:


> What are some of the messages that the book sends to your heart?
> 
> It's said that reading a book is like a journey. You don't remember every little word, but you know that after reading a good one, it changes you, like the knowledge lives within you, even though you don't remember everything consciously.


That's a very good question, as I'm only about half way I haven't gotten to the part that's meant to have the messages as such - as currently it's recalling the events of his experience inside the concentration camp... 
But already I have taken the message that no matter what is happening, no matter how hard...it's good to remain a dreamer - to live in your inner world, and keep going. And I've taken the message to let fate take its course, trust your intuition when making choices (go with what feels right) and make decisions quickly when it's necessary, often they will be last minute adaptations - rather than fretting over it the whole time. As fate quickly changes course like that.


----------



## GabrielHum

Nation by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Flow Ozzy

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (actual name 'Men who Hate Women) by Stieg Larsson


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

People of the Lie by M. Scott Peck

I fear he could be racist because he reads the works of Tolkien. (lord of the rings and Tolkien is racist)


----------



## Albatross

The main work among Maria Valtorta’s writings is entitled "The Gospel As Revealed to Me". The original language was Italian and has been published in ten volumes . It narrates, in a form of "vision" , the birth and childhood of Mary and her Son Jesus ->the three years of Jesus’ public life ->His passion, death, resurrection, and ascension ->the beginnings of the Church ->and the assumption of Mary, as if one is watching a movie. In 1944-1947, the author, Maria Valtorta, received the revelation directly from Jesus Christ Himself, which enabled her to "see" the gospel in vision. Jesus asked her to write down everything she "saw" in details, so that the world may read it and hence understand the gospel in content. Up to the moment, the Italian masterpiece has been translated into more than 20 languages. And this Chinese version is one of them. Now, let’s see what the outstanding personalities of the church said about: The contemporary Pope Pius XII said on 1984 February 26: "Publish this work as it is. There is no need to give an opinion about its origin, whether it be extraordinary or not. Who reads it will understand." Renowned Bible Scholar, the Blessed Fr. Gabriel M. Allegra, a Franciscan missionary who is highly revered by Chinese Catholics for being the very first to translate the entire Catholic Bible into Chinese, was beatified on September 29, 2012 by Pope John Paul II, said: "The finger of God is here." Saint Padre Pio da Pietralcina said to a spiritual daughter, Elisa Lucchi, about Valtorta's writings. "I don't advise you ---I "order" you to read them." Fr. Gabriel Roschini, a distinguished Mariologist and professor, who himself has written 130 books on the topic, humbly said: "even if I put all my writings together, is still inferior to that of Valtorta’s in terms of vividness. "


----------



## Albatross




----------



## bengesserit8675309

why be happy when you could be normal - jeanette winterson

i love her humorous style, somehow creative version of reality, funny and some words touches you deeply.


----------



## Whippit

Just came back from an unexpected trip. I reread *Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep* - _by Philip K. Dick,_and I took the time to really think about it, It has a lot of interesting elements that I've always found distracting, but I think I understand the underpinning themes now.

And also read *How to Be Good* - by _Nick Hornby_. It was a very easy read, and surprising. I was expecting something like High Fidelity or About a Boy, but it ended up being kind of a Magical Realism meditation on the virtues and failures of expressed liberal morality.


----------



## Marianne19

Finally _Middle England_ by Jonathan Coe.


----------



## VinnieBob

The Cambridge companion to existentialism


----------



## NipNip

Island, Aldous Huxley


----------



## Polexia

@tanstaafl28 I use kindle to. And hooked it up to Goodreads. That has really helped me keep track of what I read, how many books and has also helped me read more the past 3 years tbh. 

Also love that selection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28

Check out Amanda M. Lee, Lilly Harper Hart, and Annabel Chase on Kindle Unlimited. Fun reads, not serious at all.


----------



## Polexia

tanstaafl28 said:


> Keep in mind that a good 75% of them were not challenging reads for me. They were pure escapism. I was tested as having college level reading comprehension in the 7th grade. I love a fun story.


That’s awesome! 

I only read for fun (as in escapism) unless I’m at work tbh. I do have an issue moving on from a book even when I don’t like it lol so I’m practicing getting better at that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blossomier

Ten Arguments for Deleting Your Social Media Accounts Right Now by Jaron Lanier


----------



## witch

'Lord of the flies' by William Golding. Reminds me of the movie ' The Goonies', mixed with Robinson Crusoe. Nice one!


----------



## Rong Wong

"The Pig That Wants To Be Eaten: and 99 other thought experiments" - Julian Baggini


----------



## GabrielHum

I’m reading a small handful of books at the moment.
Most prominently, I’m reading Roberto Bolaño’s 2666. I started this behemoth on holiday (unaware of the scale of the novel, I have start reading Oukoku e Tsuzuku Michi here), and ripped through the first section, The Part About the Critics, on the plane home. I promptly bought the paperback and a trolley on which to wheel it, and I’m making good progress.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

I owe you one by Sophie Kinsella


----------



## NipNip

Candide


----------



## melancosmic

_Roadside Picnic_ by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky


----------



## NipNip

The 'must read' for anyone on this forum: Jung's _Memories, Dreams, Reflections._


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Smitten by Lauren Rowe
Why Not? by Carey Heywood
Why Lie? by Carey Heywood
Why Now? by Carey Heywood


----------



## attic

Astarte by karin boye, it is ok I guess, but was likely more interesting closer to when it was written, commenting on the things of the time, but still some thoughtprovoking parts, and I like how it is written.


----------



## Redwizard

Paradox Trilogy By Rachel Bach.Deviana Morris is one of my favourite SF books 
protagonists.


----------



## Wisteria

The dunwich horror


----------



## sheepysowner

hotgirlinfl said:


> What book are you reading now?


The Institute by Stephen King


----------



## Tytoalba

Moby dick!!!!!!


----------



## knght990

I just finished A Man by Keiichiro Hirano.


----------



## SpiritEssence

I'm doing some fantasy reading. I just finished Tolkien's Unfinished Tales and bought the first book of the Witcher series to start.


----------



## Phil

"Extraverted Sensing for Dummies"


----------



## moonpixie

I'm currently reading The Clockmaker's Daughter. I have a Book of the Month subscription, which I am quite behind on. I have loads of books I need to read.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

I’m trying In Cold Blood again


----------



## Purle

I'm currently reading "The Five Love Languages". It's pretty interesting so far. You can learn a lot of simple stuff that could enrich your relationships from this book


----------



## Bower1991

Desert Solitaire by Edward Abbey


----------



## ENIGMA2019

P.C. Cast & Kristin Cast ~Tempted: A House of Night Novel


----------



## DOGSOUP

Endymion by Dan Simmons.
Stalpi by Stefan Spjut.
Once and Future King by T. H. White.
And the Ass Saw the Angel by Nick Cave.


----------



## the gray man

Rewilding by Micah Mortali
Digging up mother, a love story by Doug Stanhope


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Books smoooooks- I can not read.


----------



## eeo

Paradox3 said:


> Books smoooooks- I can not read.


 Yeah, I've always wanted to say that. I have a background in literature and linguistics...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Well, I could have done better with it lol More like

Boks smuks I cant raed Let me axe u a questiun. Hahahaha


----------



## NipNip

Those Barren Leaves, Huxley


* *





_To say good-night definitely and for the last time was a 
thing which Mrs. Aldwinkle found most horribly difficult. 
With those two fatal words she pronounced sentence of death 
on yet another day (on yet another, and the days were so few 
now, so agonizingly brief) ; she pronounced it also, tempor- 
arily at least, on herself. For, the formula once finally 
uttered, there was nothing for her to do but creep away out 
of the light and bury herself in the black unconsciousness of 
sleep. Six hours, eight hours would be stolen from her and 
never given back. And what marvellous things might not 
be happening while she was lying dead between the sheets!_


----------



## melancosmic

_The Postman_ by David Brin


----------



## Electra

I think the last book I read was a little programming book called Invent own games.


----------



## littlewyng

Just picked up this one- it's gonna be good.


----------



## melancosmic

_Voices from Chernobyl_ by Svetlana Alexievich


----------



## iblameyou

_The Body Keeps The Score_ by Bessel van der Kolk M.D.


----------



## elevatorman

_How Music Works_ by David Byrne


----------



## KatieLadyMoon

Breaking Addiction: A 7 step handbook for ending any addiction 

simce I’m trying to change my personality for the better I’m trying to peel away the bad parts and expose the parts that are tender, improve the good, and change the bad, and accept what I can’t change.


----------



## NipNip

The Razor's Edge (W. Somerset Maugham)


----------



## Electra

A book about internet privacy...


----------



## Electra

*"Folket på Innhaug"*
of
*Anne Karin Elstad*


----------



## dulcinea

Electra said:


> Programming?


Yes. Basically, the programming equivalent to _The Joy of Cooking_ imo.


----------



## Electra

dulcinea said:


> Yes. Basically, the programming equivalent to _The Joy of Cooking_ imo.


those got lots of simmilarities. (I am a chef)


----------



## dulcinea

Electra said:


> those got lots of simmilarities. (I am a chef)


I often say algorithms are a lot like recipes.


----------



## Electra

dulcinea said:


> I often say algorithms are a lot like recipes.


indeed they are! Same with sewing penguins! I found a recipe for that. You know, the Linux mascot? 








supertux


Homebrew’s package index




formulae.brew.sh










SuperTux Meeting May 2007 - SuperTux







supertux.lethargik.org





Ok I can't find the original recipe anymore so these ones will have to do ^^;

@dulcinea you must try this one above 😄


----------



## dulcinea

Electra said:


> indeed they are! Same with sewing penguins! I found a recipe for that. You know, the Linux mascot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supertux
> 
> 
> Homebrew’s package index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> formulae.brew.sh


neat


----------



## heatnikki

cool biography The Power Broker by Robert Caro


----------



## matpol85

Samantha Shannon-*The Priory of the Orange Tree*


----------



## blossomier

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Graykat

Rereading the Harry Potter series for the 22nd time.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Currently?


----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## ENIGMA2019

I like Nora Roberts and have not read of any of her books in a few years. I was in the the mood for some mindless reading. I assumed when I got the books in the Chronicles of The One series it would be the right kind of fluff. _sighs_ The first book starts off with a contagion spreading and killing millions of people. Wtf- I could just read my news feed or turn on the news.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

A translation of_ Tao Te Ching _by Laozi. 
Nearly finished!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Update: The Chronicles of The One is a good series. It has a mix of David Crawford's Lights Out (good book), magical elements and mythical/magical creatures mixed with humans. I am about to finish the series- 7/10


----------



## NipNip

_Ulysses_

But "reading" is really just me _looking _at the page at times. Did Joyce write this thing sober?


----------



## Electra




----------



## Annie S.

Fahrenheit 451, by Ray Bradbury!!!! The greatest!!!


----------



## MisterYellowFace

Annie S. said:


> Fahrenheit 451, by Ray Bradbury!!!! The greatest!!!


I was reading nothing before. But now I'm reading Fahrenheit 451. I'll take your word for it. You've got good taste.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Brutte løfter- Flammedans 6 - of Jane Mysen


----------



## Electra




----------



## bleghc

"her body and other parties" by carmen maria machado. i just finished reading another poetry collection entitled "bright dead things" by ada limón that my creative writing teacher recommended for some spring break leisurely-reading and loved it. now i'm halfway through another one of her other poetry collections ("the carrying") which i also am really enjoying!


----------



## Internal

I used to read ancient classics without commentary, I enjoy creating my own interpretation. Then I found that commentaries can provide perspectives that otherwise would be missed, so when I decided to familiarize myself with Plato's views, I ended up choosing this version. And it was a good decision as I would have missed many of the philosophical histories that are supposed to be known. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Age of War.


----------



## NipNip

Yanni Ross said:


> I start reading Ulysses by Irish writer James Joyce. I tried to read this modernist novel several times already, but the maximum reached the third chapter. This time I want to read to the end, no matter how long it takes me.


Best of luck.
Signed, Dedalus and Bloom.

I think what makes it more readable, is the change in style from chapter to chapter. So you can kind of treat the whole meal as sixteen (? I think) separate dishes. Also, the linearity in time is quite motivating, as you can clearly feel yourself advancing through the day with every passing page.


----------



## tanstaafl28

This is the story of 100 years ago, when radio was still brand new. A handful of Navy Radiomen in the Pacific were fiddling around with their radio sets and stumbled onto a signal that seemed odd to them. It did not use the standard International Morse Code. One of them picked it up and figured out it was the Japanese Naval codes. What started out as an obscure hobby became a desperate race to discover what the Japanese military was up to in the Pacific. It would inevitably lead to World War II.









The U.S. Navy’s On-the-Roof Gang: Volume 1 - Prelude to War by Matt Zullo - Reviewed by Karen Siddall


Review: A fascinating look at the beginnings of the U.S. Navy’s radio intercept and cryptanalytic program and the men that made it happen.




reedsy.com


----------



## littlewyng

Ronald Dahl- the not kid friendly versions.


----------



## Whippit

I just finished "The Trial" by Franz Kafka. It took me forever to read it, and it's not even a big book. It just didn't hook me until I was more than halfway through. But once I got over the hump, it was very satisfying and interesting.

I have this reaction a lot. Because I spent most of my reading life in the science fiction genre, I've heard a lot of criticisms of it. That there is no character development, and the prose is lacking, the characters are wooden. And for a lot of the genre this is all true. But so far, for the some authors that are in the critically accepted canon of literature, it is equally true, like Kafka. It makes me want to call bullshit on the snobs.


----------



## WickerDeer

I finished Neverwhere by Gaiman. I really enjoyed the short story he provided in the audio version ending.

I am on The Witches of New York. I found the first part difficult to pay attention to, but it's now getting more engaging. I listen to audiobooks while walking sometimes. It's gotten better, though the other day it made me start crying, which isn't really what you want when you're walking around in public with headphones on. But I like it now.


----------



## Sily

Reading now:









Just ordered last night:


----------



## tanstaafl28

Whippit said:


> I just finished "The Trial" by Franz Kafka. It took me forever to read it, and it's not even a big book. It just didn't hook me until I was more than halfway through. But once I got over the hump, it was very satisfying and interesting.
> 
> I have this reaction a lot. Because I spent most of my reading life in the science fiction genre, I've heard a lot of criticisms of it. That there is no character development, and the prose is lacking, the characters are wooden. And for a lot of the genre this is all true. But so far, for the some authors that are in the critically accepted canon of literature, it is equally true, like Kafka. It makes me want to call bullshit on the snobs.


I read Kafka's _Metamorphosis_ back in college. It really bugged me.


----------



## Whippit

tanstaafl28 said:


> I read Kafka's _Metamorphosis_ back in college. It really bugged me.


Pun aside, and appreciated, Sitta and I actually decided we're going to read that together while on vacation. I'm pretty curious about it.

* * *

Until then I started Diary of a Part Time Indian, by Sherman Alexie. I read Ten Little Indians and enjoyed it immensely, I figured this one was going to be about the 60's or something, but it's about kids born in '92. Kewl.


----------



## Electra

I have just read: 

























And I love these books!! 💝💖🥰


----------



## Electra

I am currently reading:


----------



## knght990

Jailbird by Vonnegut


----------



## Dalien

Started...









Not sure if I can get into it—but I’ll keep going


----------



## Rong Wong




----------



## luckyjacky

The City in the Middle of the Night by Charlie Jane Anders, great book. 'm writing esay about it and I found writing service on https://writingcheap.com to help me with that task. So convy. They are pro in writing and proofreading.


----------



## Whippit

VALIS, by Philip K Dick. An autobiographical account of the author having the truth of the universe being beamed into his brain by means of a pink laser from G*d.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

_Critique of Pure Reason_, Immanuel Kant.
I've always wanted to read Kant, just never got around to it, until now. Should be interesting.


----------



## WickerDeer

I just started The Ghost Bride by Yangsze Choo

I've never read anything by Choo--so far it's interesting though.

I didn't realize there was a tv adaptation--I'm tempted to spoil the story now and watch it. I guess I should probably finish the book first.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Started Moby Dick because someone here said Ishmael is a hottie but I think this poor boy is just depressed


----------



## Whippit

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> _Critique of Pure Reason_, Immanuel Kant.
> I've always wanted to read Kant, just never got around to it, until now. Should be interesting.


I had a conversation with my partner, a philosophy professor in a former life, just the weekend before about which lay-philosophers we would be most dubious about by school of interest. We both agreed that lay-Kantians get the thumbs up and are probably good people.


----------



## Electra

Kim Småge - Kainan


----------



## WickerDeer

WickerDeer said:


> I just started The Ghost Bride by Yangsze Choo
> 
> I've never read anything by Choo--so far it's interesting though.
> 
> I didn't realize there was a tv adaptation--I'm tempted to spoil the story now and watch it. I guess I should probably finish the book first.


I watched the Netflix version and it wasn't nearly as much fun as the book to me. I really enjoyed the way the author described the spirit world of Chinese/Malaysian mythology--I haven't read anything so interesting for a long time. And I get the criticism that the protagonist is shut out from some of the main plot but I still enjoyed the book a lot.

Now I am going to read The Night Tiger by the same author--idk what it's about, but hopefully it's also engaging or I don't get tired of the style...I can always just read it later if I do.

I also started How to Be an Imperfectionist, which is a self-help sort of book. I have found some useful insights in it though sometimes the narration is sort of difficult to listen to because he sounds kind of smarmy. But the main concepts that have been useful so far are to go for action instead of correcting thoughts, when it comes to dealing with motivation issues. So like do something, even if it's imperfect. I should take some time to write about that book so that the insights sink in and I don't forget them.

The Netflix version of The Ghost Bride isn't very good imo, but the book was really enjoyable...for the mythology and descriptions of the ghosts, spirits, supernatural creatures, and some very light historical fiction.


----------



## knght990

Photography by Susan Sontag and A Small Town in Germany by John Le Carre


----------



## WickerDeer

Picked up Circe again--I really liked what the author (Madeline Miller) did with the part where she turns men into animals. I don't think it's a spoiler, since that's the Odyssey.

But I like that interpretation--I was wondering how she was going to do the Odysseus part, but I really like how she didn't avoid the topic of consent regarding that part, but she also somehow doesn't make Odysseus a monster in the book either.

I didn't love the whole interaction between Circe and Odysseus, which is fine since it's not about him, but her--but I really liked the transforming men into animals and talking about nymphs chapter that lead up to that, though it is kind of sad. But it's nice that the book addressed rape--tbh I don't know if I've ever read a fictional story that really did for women (the Kite Runner does, but not for women). I found it relatable and it's nice...the process afterward--the feelings and the different rationalizations and what can happen in the aftermath. I am really excited to see how her character develops now and how she moves on.

I'm still reading the other novel by Choo (The Night Tiger), but I don't find it as engaging as The Ghost Bride.


----------



## mushr00m

Just finished with Southern Vampire Mysteries by Charlaine Harris. Second read of them now, more in depth than the first time round which was more of an overview. Its very easy to become emotionally invested in these books. Rubbish ending though.


----------



## WickerDeer

That sounds like fun to read^

I have temporarily given up on The Night Tiger (not that into it yet). Instead, I've switched to Blood of Elves (in the Witcher series).

I am enjoying it a lot. I like how it goes into politics and social issues though it stays fantastical and presents a lot of different, familiar viewpoints.

I never paid attention to Triss Marigold in the game but I enjoy her character in the book and relate to her more than Yennifer (which I was surprised by...because I like Yennifer's history in the show), as well as young Ciri. It's a lot of fun and it's entertaining to listen to while exercising since it doesn't require a lot of attention. I listened to The Last Wish (also good for exercise), but enjoy Blood of Elves a lot more so far.

I've heard some criticism of the Witcher, about how it's sort of sexist and misogynistic, but I guess I just write some of that off as it being another world that is somewhat historical, and imo in the past the female characters would have been pretty empowered--as sorceresses...It's obvious that this wasn't post-feminism. Idk--I don't have an issue with it. I did find it kind of silly that (spoiler) Triss was acting like Ciri's period would stop her from being able to fight. If Ciri can fight covered in bruises then she can fight on her period. But it doesn't seem odd to me that the world would value women for their appearance, and that the sorceresses would augment their appearances to gain social power. Idk--it really doesn't seem foreign. Seems more like a mirror of how things work in a world like that unless you're born powerful, which they aren't. I enjoy it and I enjoy the female characters.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm rereading Dune.

It's probably a terrible idea. My friends/ family already get sick of too many of my jokes being Dune related. My best friend has read the first two books. I apparently still make too many references to further books from the series when talking to him. They may give me an intervention and keep me away from Frank Herbert's writings at this point. I've basically become a mormon missionary trying to get others to accept the good book, and they invite me in because they just want to play a game/have a conversation etc. I do not know how to stop bringing it up. edit: seriously though, everyone should read it. Someone even made a ted talk about why haha: 




Anyway, best books I've ever read. 10/10


----------



## mushr00m

WickerDeer said:


> That sounds like fun to read^


It is a lot of fun to read and easy to read too, I devoured this story. The series of True Blood is based on these novels, I probably wouldn’t have heard of them otherwise.


----------



## NipNip

DOGSOUP said:


> Started Moby Dick because someone here said Ishmael is a hottie but I think this poor boy is just depressed


Reminds me, I put it down about halfway over a year ago by now. Still consider it my 'current read', in a way, but damn I'm not sure if I'll ever get to the whale... Should do, because I remember praising it at the time as "probably the best piece of American literature in history".


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Reminds me, I put it down about halfway over a year ago by now. Still consider it my 'current read', in a way, but damn I'm not sure if I'll ever get to the whale... Should do, because I remember praising it at the time as "probably the best piece of American literature in history".


Are you not Spanish tho? 🤔


----------



## DOGSOUP

NipNip said:


> Reminds me, I put it down about halfway over a year ago by now. Still consider it my 'current read', in a way, but damn I'm not sure if I'll ever get to the whale... Should do, because I remember praising it at the time as "probably the best piece of American literature in history".


It took almost 150 pages to get to Ahab... (and he fell short of what I expected) now little over 500 and I still haven't gotten to the whale... but I have enjoyed Ishmael's sense of humour and learned a lot about whaling.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Budgerigar.

About how they became a popular pet.


----------



## Whippit

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm rereading Dune.
> 
> It's probably a terrible idea. My friends/ family already get sick of too many of my jokes being Dune related. My best friend has read the first two books. I apparently still make too many references to further books from the series when talking to him. They may give me an intervention and keep me away from Frank Herbert's writings at this point. I've basically become a mormon missionary trying to get others to accept the good book, and they invite me in because they just want to play a game/have a conversation etc. I do not know how to stop bringing it up. edit: seriously though, everyone should read it. Someone even made a ted talk about why haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, best books I've ever read. 10/10


This is def one of my favorites. I'm really looking forward to the movie, and hoping it'll capture some of the book's spirit.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Whippit said:


> This is def one of my favorites. I'm really looking forward to the movie, and hoping it'll capture some of the book's spirit.


I think casting timothee chalemet may have been a bit mean lmfo.


----------



## yoongi_ismySpiritAnimal

I just start reading as I stop years ago, as of now I was reading into the magic shop and 1984.


----------



## Dalien

Just finished this one…










Started this one…










She writes in a poetic prose style, but is very informative with scientific backup.
I rather enjoy reading her.


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> Are you not Spanish tho? 🤔


Que?


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Que?


No habla Español 😕😔🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> No habla Español 😕😔🤷🏽‍♀️


Natürlich!

Oder habe ich mich wieder geirrt...


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Natürlich!
> 
> Oder habe ich mich wieder geirrt...


Unt ich sprechen bichen/slecht deutsch so ich kan dish nicht fürstenden. Es tut uns leid. Unnshyllegon!


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> Unt ich sprechen bichen/slecht deutsch so ich kan dish nicht fürstenden. Es tut uns leid. Unnshyllegon!


Hou maar by Afrikaans


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Hou maar by Afrikaans


Kens ich nicht 😕
Was is das?


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

I was reading 'Rashomon' by Ryunosuke Akutagawa to understand the Rashomon Effect that I came across in a Ted-Ed video. Currently, I'm reading 'Blessed Monsters', the last book of the trilogy - Something Dark and Holy, by Emily.A.Duncan.


----------



## Sinuous

48 laws of power


----------



## NipNip

Electra said:


> Kens ich nicht 😕
> Was is das?


Afrikaans. Dutch with a comical twist to it.


----------



## Electra

NipNip said:


> Afrikaans. Dutch with a comical twist to it.


😃


----------



## mushr00m

Interview with the vampire ~ Anne Rice


----------



## blossomier

Sexe, genre et sexualités: introduction à la théorie féministe by Elsa Dorlin


----------



## Electra

I am currently listening to a book of the excellent comedian Per Inge Torkelsen who resently died. R.I.P! ✝ I hope his humor and fight gor the weakest will continue to amaze, inspire, change and lift people up where they belong 💝


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I just download a few books the other day. I may start with Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.


----------



## Whippit

daleks_exterminate said:


> I think casting timothee chalemet may have been a bit mean lmfo.


Lol. They should've held off to the third movie and had him be Leto II, and they could witness his transformation into a monster.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Whippit said:


> Lol. They should've held off to the third movie and had him be Leto II, and they could witness his transformation into a monster.


Speaking of Leto 2, does Jason momoa know what he just signed on for? XD


----------



## Electra

"Den store stygge Per Inge" by Per Inge Torkelsen


----------



## DOGSOUP

When Rabbit Howls


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I am almost done with Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. They are good books/series but, I was way more addicted to the Sookie Stackhose Series or Anita Blake series (until, Laurell K. Hamilton ruined the characters/story lines for a good four or so books and then got somewhat back on track)


----------



## Winter-Rose

Dalien said:


> Good. I first read it in 1986. Wrote all over it. lol
> I don’t think one needs to be into Tarot to read this one: “Tarot and the Archetypal Journey: The Jungian Path from Darkness to Light” by Sallie Nichols


Oh well, I'm careful with my books, most of them seem new lol but I have my "journey diary" that is full of thoughts about books I read and other stuff. In these days I'll buy another one because I have no more free pages. I love so much agendas, many are very cute or with amazing illustrations. I'd buy plenty. 

I read tarots so it will be even more fascinating, thank you ❤


----------



## SgtPepper

Winter-Rose said:


> Oh well, I'm careful with my books, most of them seem new lol but I have my "journey diary" that is full of thoughts about books I read and other stuff.


Same. I have 20-year old books which still look new. Also notebooks for the books I read. 

I learned to use tape on the edges of books in order to preserve books which have started tearing. It's like a shell for old books.


----------



## SgtPepper

At the moment I'm reading/re-reading:

The Hobbit
Hamlet
The Catcher in the Rye
Diablo


----------



## Dalien

Winter-Rose said:


> Oh well, I'm careful with my books, most of them seem new lol but I have my "journey diary" that is full of thoughts about books I read and other stuff. In these days I'll buy another one because I have no more free pages. I love so much agendas, many are very cute or with amazing illustrations. I'd buy plenty.
> 
> I read tarots so it will be even more fascinating, thank you ❤





SgtPepper said:


> Same. I have 20-year old books which still look new. Also notebooks for the books I read.
> 
> I learned to use tape on the edges of books in order to preserve books which have started tearing. It's like a shell for old books.


Sorry, guys—I write in ones that I have heavy inspiration from. I have two copies of “Women Who Run with the Wolves”—a paperback (my first copy) and a hardback—I wrote in both. I have a huge dictionary from 1963 that I don’t write in (I utilize that a lot.), amongst other old books. 

Winter-Rose, I‘ve tried to write in a separate plain journal type book, but I found it distracting fore my thoughts were fleeting and the only thing I could do was pick up the pen and let it flow. I write poetry and when my mind is flowing like that it‘s best to just to let it be. No time to pick up another place to write.
There is another book that I found fascinating… It is about how language developed. No not about archetypes and such, but it does have very interesting information about groups of people and their way of speaking such as Dreamtime.


----------



## SgtPepper

Dalien said:


> Sorry, guys—I write in ones that I have heavy inspiration from. I have two copies of “Women Who Run with the Wolves”—a paperback (my first copy) and a hardback—I wrote in both. I have a huge dictionary from 1963 that I don’t write in (I utilize that a lot.), amongst other old books.
> 
> Winter-Rose, I‘ve tried to write in a separate plain journal type book, but I found it distracting fore my thoughts were fleeting and the only thing I could do was pick up the pen and let it flow. I write poetry and when my mind is flowing like that it‘s best to just to let it be. No time to pick up another place to write.
> There is another book that I found fascinating… It is about how language developed. No not about archetypes and such, but it does have very interesting information about groups of people and their way of speaking such as Dreamtime.
> 
> View attachment 907451


I do that too actually. I have multiple copies of the same book so I can write in it, because sometimes keeping a notebook doesn't quite have the same effect.


----------



## Dalien

SgtPepper said:


> I do that too actually. I have multiple copies of the same book so I can write in it, because sometimes keeping a notebook doesn't quite have the same effect.


“keeping a notebook doesn't quite have the same effect”—so very true! Now to put that effect into words… lol At the moment it escapes me. Have a thought?


----------



## VinnieBob

Evolution, Rationality and Cognition 

Being and Some Philosophers

Religion within the Bounds of Bare Reason


----------



## tanstaafl28

Singular? Who reads just one book at a time?


----------



## Dalien

Picked this back up—more like flipping to a page, reading definition, and moving to another thought/definition from that…


----------



## Dalien

tanstaafl28 said:


> Singular? Who reads just one book at a time?
> View attachment 907469


Two at the most. I couldn’t keep up with more than that. Something catches me; it simply catches me.


----------



## Dalien

Just saw there is a second edition… hmmm


----------



## tanstaafl28

Dalien said:


> View attachment 907861
> 
> 
> Just saw there is a second edition… hmmm


Autumn

The sun hides
Upon a grey canvas
Painted trees become skeletons
Other seasons await...

9/12/92


----------



## Samurai32

Some fanfictions


----------



## cyber-bully

Les chants de maldoror and some byron poems
I want to finish Thus spoke zarathustra at some point
And start Nadja by Andre Breton


----------



## Annie S.

The Graveyard Book, by Neil Gaiman
Good Omens by Neil Gaiman
Scythe by Neal Shusterman (I swear, the first name's not intentionally lined up with the others)


----------



## Mark R




----------



## NipNip

_Couples_, Updike.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## ffs

Stephen King's Fairy Tale via Audible.

It's pretty good, reminds me of The True Story of the 3 Little Pigs. The audible narration is better than average.


----------



## ShiraDest

hotgirlinfl said:


> What book are you reading now?


Web Du Bois : Qu'est of the Golden Fleece


----------



## Akiblue

For Manga, I just started _Spy X Family_ and _Komi Can't Communicate_. So far loving both of them.

For books: _The Story of US by Teri Wilson. _


----------



## Purle

My current fiction book is "Misrule" by Heather Walter. My non-fiction book is "The Instinctual Drives and the Enneagram" by John Luckovich


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Tinker Tailor soldier spy


----------



## maxlakonsky14

I like to read about life Princess of Diana because I am interested in her story. I think that her story is one that is very inspiring and it is interesting to learn about her life and how she became the Princess of Wales. Some people are born great, some achieve greatness, and others have greatness thrust upon them. Princess Diana was born into royalty, but she achieved greatness through her kindheartedness and compassion. Even though she was no longer alive, her legacy continued to live on through the charitable foundation that bears her name. Princess Diana was a great person who used her platform to make a difference in the world.


----------



## CanaryBat

The Garden of Beasts by Erik Larsen is a really good book about the leaders of Nazi Germany.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I'm about 10 mins away from finishing rereading Roger Zelazny's epic novel Nine Princes in Amber from The Chronicals of Amber.

It's good and you should read it if you haven't


----------



## iim94484

خوارق اللاشعور


----------



## laluna

It's the second book in a trilogy. Highly recommend the first book "The Three Body Problem".


----------



## Crowbo

I don't read, ever.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil

Relational Database Design and Implementation by Jan Harrington

One day in an interview, there will be a question about Databases, I am 100% certain.


----------



## maximum danger

Strange Life of Ivan Osokin. Prose is... let's charitably say, translation problems. I like the concept so far at least.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil

Countdown to Zero Day: Stuxnet and the Launch of the World's First Digital Weapon 

PS: Still reading other book as well, but need something a bit lighter.


----------



## Red Panda

Isabelle Allende's _Eva Luna_
and Eckhart Tolle's _The Power of Now_


----------



## recycled_lube_oil

Red Panda said:


> Eckhart Tolle's _The Power of Now_


That book is a long winded way of saying, forget before, don't think about the future, focus on NOW.


----------



## Electra

Grammar stuff 😅
I was gonna help refugees learn my language but they help me more 😬🙈


----------



## Handsome Dyke

I finished Olaf Stapledon's Last and First Men a few days ago. It was some mind-blowing speculative fiction.

Now I'm 3/4 of the way through Suzanne Collins' Mockingjay, third novel in the Hunger Games trilogy.

Next will be Olaf Stapledon's Star Maker.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Electra said:


> Grammar stuff 😅
> I was gonna help refugees learn my language but they help me more 😬🙈


What are they helping you with?


----------



## CountZero

This old gem. Read it long ago as a teenager, now coming back to it in my dotage.


----------



## Red Panda

recycled_lube_oil said:


> That book is a long winded way of saying, forget before, don't think about the future, focus on NOW.


I haven't finished it yet but I'm not sure this is a very fair summary given how he gives a good solution as to how to do this, which is to use introspection and develop metacognitive skills to be able to defeat the negative thoughts that make one stuck in the past or future (as opposed to things like being fully hedonistic YOLO etc). And also be less attached to your ego and things you do that then bring on the consequences of rumination etc. I've already been doing this for a while now and didn't know he would provide them as solution to this, I suppose for me it's a handy affirmation I'm on the right path in this regard and helps solidify this tactic as a good tool for what I wanna do. I used to suffer from anxieties that held me back and so I understand the context he's presenting very well.

I've been thinking for a while that even the whole idea in typology that some types live in the future or past to be wrong and more related to mental health than cognitive function, perhaps I should write a thread or blogpost on this at some point.


----------



## laluna

Red Panda said:


> perhaps I should write a thread or blogpost on this at some point.


I would enjoy that.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Do droids dream of electric sheep?


----------

